# Topping A90



## bahamot (Jun 17, 2020)

Announcement:
https://www.facebook.com/2495577743786403/posts/3098350043509167/





Measurement:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...of-topping-a90-headphone-amp-prototype.11946/
https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/topping-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/


Known spec so far (from measurement thread):
- 250mw@UNBAL
- 0.135Ohm BAL
- 0.06Ohm SE
- SMPS power supply (2x Meanwell IMR 20-15)
- Composite + feedback topology

Full spec:


Internal photo from: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-410653


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice LCD display. Is there an EQ built into this thing?

Edit- nvm I see that you're discussing the amp


----------



## bahamot

Relaxasaurus said:


> Nice LCD display. Is there an EQ built into this thing?
> 
> Edit- nvm I see that you're discussing the amp


The one below the amp is Topping D90, no EQ.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'll admit I'm not a big fan of the SQ of the THX-AAA based amps, or op-amp-only amps in general, and I doubt the A90 will do anything to change my mind.

But I always try to keep an open mind (and ears) when auditioning new gear, so who knows.

But after seeing the ASR preview, I'm sure all the Measurement Phreaks are like....


----------



## rmsanger

Really interested in the following combos:

SMSL SP200 ($300) -> SMSL M400 (~$600)
Topping A90 (~$500) -> Topping D90 ($700)
Drop THX 789 ($300) -> Gustard DAC-X22 ($1000)

 Sabaj D5 DAC & Amp ~ $400


----------



## Voxata (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll be honest I wouldn't by the A90 @ $500.

*Edit* it's good enough to buy... Guess I'm eating my words!


----------



## rmsanger

Voxata said:


> I'll be honest I wouldn't by the A90 @ $500.



A member of ASR was on the design team and confirmed it to be in the 400-500 range:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...a90-headphone-amp-prototype.11946/post-360734


----------



## Voxata

400 would make it competitive


----------



## rurika

$500 confirmed. APOS ready to take a pre-order.
At this price. I wouldn't buy it either.


----------



## rmsanger

Yep both the Topping D90 and SMSL M400 are priced too high for what they are.  I'll look for them is the $200 price range on headfi in ~18-24 months.


----------



## DenverW

Really curious to hear some reviews.  I'm worried that it measures amazingly and sounds....alright.


----------



## Muataz

Today they lunch it.

The lowest distortion AMP ever built. Even APx555 couldn't measure it. And it is new design not like other THX.


----------



## hkpants

Very tempted to buy a topping D/A90 stack since I'm looking to expand into headphones.


----------



## rmsanger

"The lowest distortion AMP ever built. Even APx555 couldn't measure it."

After I read that I think that just means the difference is in-perceptible to the human ear thus the marginal increments in this & from here out means nothing.


----------



## XERO1

Muataz said:


> Today they lunch it.



*Mmmm.... Lunch....*


----------



## theBlackKey

rmsanger said:


> Yep both the Topping D90 and SMSL M400 are priced too high for what they are.  I'll look for them is the $200 price range on headfi in ~18-24 months.


I dont think you can find the d90 under 300usd. It is very nice piece of dac though I have to agree it is a bit pricey for what it is. Still it is very good dac. I am curious of the a90 but I am not a fan of thx and its ultralinear sounds charscteristic.


----------



## bahamot

theBlackKey said:


> I dont think you can find the d90 under 300usd. It is very nice piece of dac though I have to agree it is a bit pricey for what it is. Still it is very good dac. I am curious of the a90 but I am not a fan of thx and its ultralinear sounds charscteristic.


The A90 does not use thx


----------



## Darijan

bahamot said:


> The A90 does not use thx


Isn't a thx some kind of standard of sound purity and execellence, not a hardware? For example very low thd and so on.


----------



## bahamot

Darijan said:


> Isn't a thx some kind of standard of sound purity and execellence, not a hardware? For example very low thd and so on.


In headphone amp, you can only say it's thx if you are using their opamp.


----------



## Sayplastic

rmsanger said:


> Yep both the Topping D90 and SMSL M400 are priced too high for what they are.  I'll look for them is the $200 price range on headfi in ~18-24 months.



SMSL SU-8 still sells for about $170 used, ~24 months after it's been launched, and it's a lower class device. You are, obviously, free to look for D90 in any price range but good luck ever finding it for $200.


----------



## theBlackKey

@bahamot Hey, yeah I know the Topping a90 is not based on thx technology. I am very curious about its design topology, whether it is class A, class AB or D. Anyway, its spec and measurement seems promising. I really love to get my hand on it to try out the sound quality though.


----------



## Darijan

bahamot said:


> In headphone amp, you can only say it's thx if you are using their opamp.


Yes, you're right about that.


----------



## rurika

It is class AB.


----------



## theBlackKey

@rurika hey where do you get that info from?


----------



## rurika

audiosciencereview by the person who designs A90.


----------



## NA Blur

I’m confused by the comments about the price point. Some of you think this amp is overpriced, but haven’t heard it or seen the measurements. It very well could be on par with the Benchmark amps which I’m guessing you don’t have a problem with even though their price is almost 5 times that of this amp. I think we are all lucky to have amps of this caliber for this price.


----------



## rurika (May 21, 2020)

It is a little bit overprice if you compare with Drop/Monoprice THX. If you use the preamp feature then you have the benefit that those two amps doesn't have. Otherwise for headphone amp alone. It still a bit overprice.

I will not use the preamp output but I still want it to stack with D90. I think this amp shines on headphone and preamp sections. If I can trade $100 or even $50 for no preamp output. I'm going to trade that. Also, if you want a balanced headphone amp with a great measurement like this. Geshelli Labs Erish is coming soon and I believe it will not cost $500 (should be sub $350).

The thing I don't like most is .. why pre-order if you don't get any benefit from that. I don't think it will be on a very high demand that they can't supply to retailer when it released.
Anyway, Taobao.com has a very good deal. About 10% off for pre-order (300 CNY discount). If you not live in the US or EU. Its a good alternative choice.


----------



## theBlackKey (May 22, 2020)

I am excited about this amp but honestly, I think its price is a bit higher than the true value (always loved to be proven wrong), I am not pretty sure if they preamp function is any useful and lets put it this way if it is good preamp, I have doubt about it. Anyway, I think with times this product will get to round 420 to 450usd in a month. I love Topping, and I would love them to come up with something even crazier than this lets say their flagship, their design and what they think a flagship amp or dac should be.


----------



## Sayplastic

rurika said:


> Also, if you want a balanced headphone amp with a great measurement like this. Geshelli Labs Erish is coming soon and I believe it will not cost $500 (should be sub $350).



Complete with only one output, 1/7 the power and DIY looks.



theBlackKey said:


> if it is good preamp, I have doubt about it



Based on what?

Funny how people are, like, ooh, this is $70 more expensive than it should be. How do you measure that, why shouldn't it cost $470 or $410?


----------



## jsmiller58

Will pile in on the pricing discussion.  I have no problem with Topping, SMSL, Benchmark, or anyone else charging whatever they want.  

For me, though, there are just too many great options in the ~$300 range to pay much more for  a DAC or Amp.  You are paying for features you PROBABLY can live without, and you are paying for sound differences almost no human could discern in a proper A/B test.  Basically you are paying for bragging rights and bling.  Nothing, absolutely, nothing, wrong with that, but it isn’t necessary.  

For DACs I am happy with my DX7s, D50s, and M500, and amps 789, Geshelli Archel 2 Pro, and JDS Atom.  Will I ever upgrade any of these?  Probably!  But not at the the price points the A90 or the D90 are selling for.  I don’t need or want them that badly.  But that IS JUST ME and others can and most definitely will feel differently, and I am happy for them!


----------



## Sayplastic

jsmiller58 said:


> For DACs I am happy with my DX7s, D50s, and M500, and amps 789, Geshelli Archel 2 Pro, and JDS Atom.



What's the point of owning three similar class devices instead of one higher class device that would cost same amount of money?


----------



## jsmiller58

Sayplastic said:


> What's the point of owning three similar class devices instead of one higher class device that would cost same amount of money?


Three different listening stations - my home office, my wife’s home office where I have a small listening corner, and my bedroom


----------



## theBlackKey

@Sayplastic  You are right there is no concrete evidence right now to say if the preamp is any good. But let me tell you this, I own the topping D70 and later change to the D90, and I would love to try the topping A90. I really like Topping products, but their preamp is not good on the dac I have used the D70 and D90 to be exact. So based on my own experience they do not put much emphasis on the preamp function so for me it is just a ok preamp and not a very good dedicated preamp. Apparently, it is marketed as headphone amplifier and I will be very happy to get it as soon as I can. And again, I love to be proven wrong this time but until I tried it myself then I would assume that the preamp is just there and just ok preamp but not great.


----------



## bahamot

The preamp function on their dac is digital based preamp.. while A90 is analog based preamp.


----------



## hmscott (May 23, 2020)

I've ordered the Topping A90 and the new Topping D90 MQA model from Hifigo a couple of days ago.  They hope to ship them out this coming week, or the next.

Has anyone here received their A90 or MQA updated D90?


----------



## jsmiller58

hmscott said:


> I've ordered the Topping A90 and the new Topping D90 MQA model from Hifigo a couple of days ago.  They hope to ship them out this coming week, or the next.
> 
> Has anyone here received their A90 or MQA updated D90?


While I don’t think I would pay that much for a set up, I eagerly await your impressions of what definitely looks like an amazing pairing!


----------



## KPzypher

Some people pay $10K for an AMP and think it's well worth the money, although there aren't any special features that warrant such a price tag.  Others have problems paying $500 for an AMP/preamp that measures objectively better than vast majority of AMPs at a much higher price bracket.   Ah the funny world we live in...... or should I say personal bias/preference at its best.  On that note, logic escapes me on why so many people pay so much attention to what others think, knowing the wide disparity/gap in perception of 'good sound' that exists in this hobby.  People, take everything you see/read on these forums with a giant 'grain of salt.'  This forum, just like any other forums is 90% bias, BS, marketing, or straight up bad info not worth mentioning.  Welcome to hi-fi.


----------



## Muataz

theBlackKey said:


> I am excited about this amp but honestly, I think its price is a bit higher than the true value (always loved to be proven wrong), I am not pretty sure if they preamp function is any useful and lets put it this way if it is good preamp, I have doubt about it. Anyway, I think with times this product will get to round 420 to 450usd in a month. I love Topping, and I would love them to come up with something even crazier than this lets say their flagship, their design and what they think a flagship amp or dac should be.



It is fair price, for the most capable amp ever built. it can run IEM without hiss like no other and more powerful than THX with much higher current.

The pre-amp is bonus and there will be P90 dedicated preamp soon.


----------



## escalibur

For those wondering about SE option. Soon-to-be released L30 will be 'unbalanced version of A90.


----------



## theBlackKey

I preorder it and hope the topping A90 will come next week. Cannot wait to pair it with D90.


----------



## hkpants

escalibur said:


> For those wondering about SE option. Soon-to-be released L30 will be 'unbalanced version of A90.



Is this unbalanced in or out? I have no need for balanced out but prefer balanced in.


----------



## XERO1

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...topping-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/


----------



## hmscott (May 25, 2020)

hmscott said:


> I've ordered the Topping A90 and the new Topping D90 MQA model from Hifigo a couple of days ago.  They hope to ship them out this coming week, or the next.
> 
> Has anyone here received their A90 or MQA updated D90?





jsmiller58 said:


> While I don’t think I would pay that much for a set up, I eagerly await your impressions of what definitely looks like an amazing pairing!





Muataz said:


> It is fair price, for the most capable amp ever built. it can run IEM without hiss like no other and more powerful than THX with much higher current.





hmscott said:


> I've been waiting for the Topping A90 and the new Topping D90 MQA model.  It's not inexpensive, but certainly not mind-bogglingly so as many high end solutions.  I'm hoping they both ship this coming week, or next.


The XLR cables offered by Hifigo only had a 1m as the shortest length, and I plan to run the A90 / D90 close together - I was hoping for 0.5m at the longest, and Hifigo called SKW and made it happen, the 0.5m is now on the option list for SKW XLR's on the Hifigo site:
https://hifigo.com/products/skw-hif...ixer-amplifiers-1-pair?variant=32043150934065

And, I asked for a higher quality USB-B to USB-A cable, and Hifigo added that as well:
https://hifigo.com/products/skw-usb-dac-cable-usb-a-b-2-0?variant=32030161338417

SKW was asked for USB-B to USB-C cables, and apparently only SKW only offer them in "high quantity" shipments... so hopefully that works out so I can get cables to plug into my Android phone / tablets.

I'm looking at another source for custom XLR cables, they'll make a 0.3m XLR:
https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a18-360.html

I'm looking for a short "jumper" XLR for placement of the D90 on top of the A90, or vis-versa.

Hifigo says shipping might be as early as "tomorrow", which is about now... 05:50am in China right now 

Then 3-7 days shipping... not long now.


----------



## XERO1

hmscott said:


> Still looking for a short "jumper" XLR for placement of the D90 on top of the A90, or vis-versa.


https://www.schiit.com/products/pyst-cables


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> I'm looking for a short "jumper" XLR for placement of the D90 on top of the A90, or vis-versa.



https://hartaudiocables.com/collections/transfer-cables/products/tc-1-3-pin-xlr-patch-cable

This is the one I purchased.  I love Hart Audio cables and their modular system/interconnects.  One of the few audio cable companies that doesn't try to price gouge you to the extreme.


----------



## hmscott (May 25, 2020)

XERO1 said:


> https://www.schiit.com/products/pyst-cables





KPzypher said:


> https://hartaudiocables.com/collections/transfer-cables/products/tc-1-3-pin-xlr-patch-cable
> 
> This is the one I purchased.  I love Hart Audio cables and their modular system/interconnects.  One of the few audio cable companies that doesn't try to price gouge you to the extreme.


Both excellent suggestions, thank you both


----------



## koven (May 26, 2020)

hmscott said:


> The XLR cables offered by Hifigo only had a 1m as the shortest length, and I plan to run the A90 / D90 close together - I was hoping for 0.5m at the longest, and Hifigo called SKW and made it happen, the 0.5m is now on the option list for SKW XLR's on the Hifigo site:
> https://hifigo.com/products/skw-hif...ixer-amplifiers-1-pair?variant=32043150934065
> 
> And, I asked for a higher quality USB-B to USB-A cable, and Hifigo added that as well:
> ...



Benchmark offers a 1ft (.3m) XLR interconnect, would recommend that.


----------



## hmscott (May 26, 2020)

koven said:


> Benchmark offers a 1ft (.3m) XLR interconnect, would recommend that.


Thank you, that looks heavy duty - which is how I prefer the shielding / wrapping.  It is still a bit long, but shorter than I have (0.5m) shipping with the A90 / D90 MQA shipment.  I'll have to see how what I ordered works and go from there.

Is this the model?:
https://benchmarkmedia.com/products/benchmark-starquad-analog-xlr-cable

Interestingly Benchmark has a "digital" version of that cable, with only 2 sizes:
https://benchmarkmedia.com/products/benchmark-digital-xlr-cable

I'm also looking for a desktop stand that will fit the D90 MQA / A90.  Topping has a very nice "shelf" for their previous smaller form factor units:
https://hifigo.com/products/kgu12-exquisite-acrylic-shelf-hifi-amplifier-decoder-frame-transparent




Hifigo called Topping and they said they currently have no plans to produce a larger size shelf unit for the A90 / D90... perhaps if Topping hear from more end users that want one Topping will change their mind and produce an updated version of this shelf that will fit the A90 / D90 (/P90?)

Here are the dimensions of the A90, via Hifigo:



https://hifigo.com/products/topping-a90-full-balanced-headphone-amplifier-amp-xlr-pre-amplifier

I ordered both units in Silver, my eyes prefer reading the dark print on light background - especially in dim light.  The Topping Shelf in Clear and Silver is the motif I'd like to find elsewhere if Topping doesn't offer an updated shelf themselves.


----------



## JanisR

Hello there Head-fiers, 

I am currently in possession of a Fostex TH-X00 Purplehead and Chord Mojo (with a dead battery but not sure how much an impact that is on sound quality). The Mojo is a mobile dacamp but I have only ever used it as a desktop device.

I am wondering if putting the A90 inbetween the Mojo and my headphones will be a noticeable upgrade?
Also, if I were to add the D90 to my A90, would the resulting stack be a significant upgrade over the Mojo?
I do not consider the Hugo 2 because of  the price and because of it being a (supposedly) mobile device.

I am also planning to buy the HD800(s) soon after the headphone amp, therefore synergy with this particular headphone is important to me.
Other headphones I like and, price permitting, would consider are: Fostex 900 Mk2, Denon AH-D7200, the HEDD headphone.

I am salivating over the Violectric headphone amps but they are a bit too expensive for me. I do also fancy the Bottlehead kits
but only as an addition to a good solid state amp in my stack. Also, the Flux Lab Acoustics' FA-10 and FA-12 look interesting to me.
The reason I have not shortlisted the Massdrop's THX AAA-789 is because it supposedly is not the the best amp with the HD800(s).


----------



## XERO1

JanisR said:


> Hello there Head-fiers,
> 
> I am currently in possession of a Fostex TH-X00 Purplehead and Chord Mojo (with a dead battery but not sure how much an impact that is on sound quality). The Mojo is a mobile dacamp but I have only ever used it as a desktop device.
> 
> ...


I remains to be seen where the A90 falls on the sonic spectrum when compared to the Jot and 789.  But since Jot and 789 are concidered to be relatively close to eachother in their sonic presentations, I wouldn't be surprised if the A90 sounds quite similar to them in most respects.

And as for whether the A90 will be an upgrade over the Mojo's amp circuit, I can almost guarantee that it will be, especially with your bass-heavy TH-X00 Purplehearts.
The firmer the grip the amp has on its somewhat underdamped drivers, the better it will sound.

The Mojo's amp circuit is quite good, but it really works best with IEMs.


----------



## psychogene

Ordered this amp last tuesday and it arrived yesterday, much faster than expected. I have ordered some cables from aliexpress 3 weeks ago and still hasn't arrived.

So far really enjoying this amp - it is to me an upgrade from my arcam rhead - powers the Arya effortlessly. I have it set to high gain and about 12 o'clock where as on the rhead I felt the arya was lacking slightly at moderately high volume and I would need close to max volume.


----------



## hmscott

psychogene said:


> Ordered this amp last tuesday and it arrived yesterday, much faster than expected. I have ordered some cables from aliexpress 3 weeks ago and still hasn't arrived.
> 
> So far really enjoying this amp - it is to me an upgrade from my arcam rhead - powers the Arya effortlessly. I have it set to high gain and about 12 o'clock where as on the rhead I felt the arya was lacking slightly at moderately high volume and I would need close to max volume.


What shipper did you use to get such fast delivery on the A90?  I had one DHL shipment only take 3 days, but usually it's about a week, like this time.

I also ordered mine Tuesday, it was shipped Thursday via DHL, delivery estimate is Thursday June 4th.  

Default delivery with AliExpress is via Boat... yup, really, by Boat.  Check back at your ordering page and see what the other options are for delivery and order another set using a faster shipping method.  You should be able to cancel the slow order, it might not even have "shipped" yet.


----------



## psychogene

Ah sorry what I meant was I ordered tuesday the week before, so all up it took bout 10 days to arrive, not 3. Shipment was via DHL. 

Still its quite fast compared to other stuff I have ordered from China. Mmm yea I have 4 orders of various things from aliexpress all ordered at the same time (4.4mm balanced cable for arya, 2 short XLR connectors, arya headphone case, XLR to 4.4mm cable) and I know aliexpress is notoriously slow for deliveries - and I'd imagine its even worst now due to the pandemic. I never expect ali express deliveries to be anywhere before 3 weeks. 

On the topic of the A90 though - its a beast of an amp. It is versatile enough to be used with my iems/headphones, has tons of power and all the input/output that I'll probably ever need. I'm extremely happy with this purchase.


----------



## Fatdoi

JanisR said:


> Hello there Head-fiers,
> 
> I am currently in possession of a Fostex TH-X00 Purplehead and Chord Mojo (with a dead battery but not sure how much an impact that is on sound quality). The Mojo is a mobile dacamp but I have only ever used it as a desktop device.
> 
> ...



Unless you run 4.4mm then i'll save $200 and get the 789...... also best amp for HD800 ain't this price bracket imo


----------



## Ra97oR

Anyone preordered from audiophonics and have it shipped? I placed my preorder on the 7 May and yet to see anything from them. 

They said it's shipping 30 May back then. =/


----------



## hmscott (Jun 3, 2020)

Ra97oR said:


> Anyone preordered from audiophonics and have it shipped? I placed my preorder on the 7 May and yet to see anything from them.
> 
> They said it's shipping 30 May back then. =/


You might check with your seller at their support page. It wouldn't hurt to ask nicely. They should be constantly in touch with you giving you updates - setting expectations - and giving you progress along the way to keep you connected with their situation.

As for the way I handle my own orders, I wouldn't leave that much time go by without checking on the process - especially well before the May 30th shipping date.  You want to keep your order fresh in their minds and get stock updates - are they going to get enough to cover your order and all of the other orders in the first batch of shipments.

IDK about France or the EU with, but as I understand it, the Chinese shipping method is a bit different than here in the US.  DHL doesn't pick up directly from each company. Couriers pickup the packages from the companies and either drop them off at the various shipping companies -  or the couriers aggregate shipping for each of the shipping companies so they pick them up at a single regional location.

For example, Hifigo handed off my shipment of A90 / D90 / cables / etc in 2 packages on the morning of May 27th (their time), and on Saturday May 30th I received an automated confirmation email that the packages had been picked up from Hifigo.  DHL tracking details shows that they had the packages on Sunday May 31st.

There were quite a few more "stops along the way", and both packages were delivered today, one in the morning and one in the afternoon - June 2nd SFO time.


Spoiler: Click Here for the shipping details:




Sunday, May 31, 2020LocationTimePieceMonday, June 01, 2020LocationTimePieceTuesday, June 02, 2020LocationTimePiece16Delivered18:461 Piece15With delivery courierSAN FRANCISCO, CA - USA18:451 Piece14Arrived at Delivery Facility in SAN FRANCISCO - USASAN FRANCISCO, CA - USA07:031 Piece13Departed Facility in SAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY - USASAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY, CA - USA06:511 Piece12Transferred through SAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY - USASAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY, CA - USA06:381 Piece11Arrived at Sort Facility SAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY - USASAN FRANCISCO GATEWAY, CA - USA05:551 Piece10Departed Facility in LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USALOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA04:441 Piece9Processed at LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USALOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA23:541 Piece8Clearance processing complete at LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USALOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA23:351 Piece7Arrived at Sort Facility LOS ANGELES GATEWAY - USALOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA22:011 Piece6Customs status updatedLOS ANGELES GATEWAY, CA - USA11:125Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONGHONG KONG - HONG KONG15:221 Piece4Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONGHONG KONG - HONG KONG14:121 Piece3Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONGHONG KONG - HONG KONG13:341 Piece2Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONGHONG KONG - HONG KONG12:201 Piece1Shipment picked upHONG KONG - HONG KONG11:451 Piece



Hifigo is really good about answering emails and sending out confirmation notices.  Here are the A90 / D90 MQA sitting in their shipping box:


----------



## Ra97oR

hmscott said:


> You might check with your seller at their support page. It wouldn't hurt to ask nicely. They should be constantly in touch with you giving you updates - setting expectations - and giving you progress along the way to keep you connected with their situation.
> 
> As for the way I handle my own orders, I wouldn't leave that much time go by without checking on the process - especially well before the May 30th shipping date.  You want to keep your order fresh in their minds and get stock updates - are they going to get enough to cover your order and all of the other orders in the first batch of shipments.
> 
> ...



I have been trying to get a response from their support page since Saturday and no luck so far. Not having the best first impression from them.


----------



## Mattuz

Ra97oR said:


> I have been trying to get a response from their support page since Saturday and no luck so far. Not having the best first impression from them.


I ordered on the 18th of May, I wrote to them to add some items to my order that I forgot to buy the first time and they answered within 1 day, usually after 4/5 hours. I wrote about A90 and why they claimed 30/05 availability when I ordered it but instead it is still not available, and no one answered in 3 days...

I don't think it is entirely their fault, maybe Topping has something to do with it, but either way they should be more clear with their customers. I pre-ordered the product, if I knew I had to wait 15-25 days as it is NOW written on their website, I would have bought if elsewhere.


----------



## Ra97oR

Mattuz said:


> I ordered on the 18th of May, I wrote to them to add some items to my order that I forgot to buy the first time and they answered within 1 day, usually after 4/5 hours. I wrote about A90 and why they claimed 30/05 availability when I ordered it but instead it is still not available, and no one answered in 3 days...
> 
> I don't think it is entirely their fault, maybe Topping has something to do with it, but either way they should be more clear with their customers. I pre-ordered the product, if I knew I had to wait 15-25 days as it is NOW written on their website, I would have bought if elsewhere.


I actually have a similar experience, when I asked about if they are going to stock the A90 before it got listed, they responded within an hour. 

I don't want to call them out without evidence but it's hard to believe that audiophonics.fr haven't seen any messages about the A90 preorder mess they made.


----------



## c4sadler

I'm really excited to buy this. I hope it's the last headphone amp that I buy for quite sometime.


----------



## Mattuz

Ra97oR said:


> I actually have a similar experience, when I asked about if they are going to stock the A90 before it got listed, they responded within an hour.
> 
> I don't want to call them out without evidence but it's hard to believe that audiophonics.fr haven't seen any messages about the A90 preorder mess they made.


I just would like to know which is the expected shipping time, I don't care if it is tomorrow or in a week, but at least they should make us know after the deadline they set expired


----------



## Cat Music

How much difference would there be between the A90 and the SP200 in sound quality? I'm just curious


----------



## User00

Cat Music said:


> How much difference would there be between the A90 and the SP200 in sound quality? I'm just curious



Not much difference, really. The A90 is slightly less bright in the treble and it just sounds a bit more refined.


----------



## Ra97oR

Mattuz said:


> I just would like to know which is the expected shipping time, I don't care if it is tomorrow or in a week, but at least they should make us know after the deadline they set expired


I have given up on ordering through audiophonics, they clearly don't want my business. 

They have cancelled my order without a single word after I opened a PayPal dispute asking what is the situation with the order. They did not explain the situation, nor they did ask if I want my money back and simply cancelled my order wasting my time.

I guess if you have a hanging pre order with Audiophonics, cancelling it and ordering it elsewhere is the best way to do it. What a horrible experience.


----------



## the machine

Ra97oR said:


> I have given up on ordering through audiophonics, they clearly don't want my business.
> 
> They have cancelled my order without a single word after I opened a PayPal dispute asking what is the situation with the order. They did not explain the situation, nor they did ask if I want my money back and simply cancelled my order wasting my time.
> 
> I guess if you have a hanging pre order with Audiophonics, cancelling it and ordering it elsewhere is the best way to do it. What a horrible experience.



I'm not sure if you ordered through Audiophonics due to UK duties and taxes, as I'm unfamiliar with the system there, but in the US items under $800 are duty free from China. I ordered over eBay, taking advantage of 5% bonus bucks a few weeks back and got the 90 stack. D arrived last week, A came yesterday. Very impressed.

Ordering through eBay basically covered my local state charged sales tax. Unless Apos and Audiophonics were selling at a discount, or tax free, I didn't understand why people were buying through them rather than eBay during a 'bonus bucks period'. Like getting cash back at the end of it for the same price.


----------



## the machine

My initial impressions, D90 MQA A90

Excellent, effortless sound. Dead silent

I only listened for about an hour last night, and mostly tried out different headphones across a few recordings. Didn't try to perform any in-depth analysis comparing the sound against different amps or pick up nuances in specific songs. Just wanted to get an overall "feel" for how the amp sounded.

Since many people are familiar with 789, I'll try and compare to that, and for reference my 789 had been hooked up to a D70, which is boxed up so it may not be a completely fair comparison. 

Focal Clear: Mid Gain - 11-1 The A90 for me is a touch warmer. It feels as if there is better sub bass extension. There is a bit more rumble on that low end, I do wish the Clears "hit" harder, but that's the price for open back and detailed. Pretty awesome combo here and I'm super happy with it.

Fostex TH-X00 Ebony: Mid Gain - 9-11 Dark gets bright. No, not sibilant, but sparkle. I've always found the Ebony to be a bass centric headphone with good mids and highs. This combo to me revealed more in the high end and added detail and clarity where I felt it wasn't as good before.

Campfire Andromeda: Low Gain - 7-8 Dead silent as I mentioned before. Due to the pandemic, my black label is locked in the office. I've sparingly used the Andro's right out of my laptop and a Fiio E18, and the hum produced is pretty much unbearable. With the A90, it is gone. The precision of these IEM's is amazing. Highs are so detailed, and while the bass can get slightly muddy at times, it is not an issue for me. I think Andro's get some flack from people, because they do not have them on the proper equipment, which can make them sound very bad. Not a hard IEM to drive, but seems to be very amp specific.

Again, these are just my experiences, according to my ears, which are not Golden Ears. YMMV. I don't really plan on doing much of a comparison to other products I own, because they are all going to be sold off. For me, this is end game.


----------



## c4sadler

Cat Music said:


> How much difference would there be between the A90 and the SP200 in sound quality? I'm just curious


I have the sp200 and I'm going to get the A90. I bet they'll sound the same to my ears, but I'm switching because the A90 has more power.


----------



## Cat Music

c4sadler said:


> I have the sp200 and I'm going to get the A90. I bet they'll sound the same to my ears, but I'm switching because the A90 has more power.


I thought the sp200 had enough power to move high impedance headphones, if the A90 has more power that means there are headphones that the sp200 cannot move?


----------



## Mattuz

the machine said:


> I'm not sure if you ordered through Audiophonics due to UK duties and taxes, as I'm unfamiliar with the system there, but in the US items under $800 are duty free from China. I ordered over eBay, taking advantage of 5% bonus bucks a few weeks back and got the 90 stack. D arrived last week, A came yesterday. Very impressed.
> 
> Ordering through eBay basically covered my local state charged sales tax. Unless Apos and Audiophonics were selling at a discount, or tax free, I didn't understand why people were buying through them rather than eBay during a 'bonus bucks period'. Like getting cash back at the end of it for the same price.


Well here in Italy for everything over 22€ you pay the VAT, that is 23% of the product value. So 800 from outside EU means 984€ total. In addition, if you go higher than, if I remember correctly, 150€ you will pay a customs duty tax based on the typology of the product (electonics, food, etc), so 800 will easily become 1000.


----------



## Ra97oR

Mattuz said:


> Well here in Italy for everything over 22€ you pay the VAT, that is 23% of the product value. So 800 from outside EU means 984€ total. In addition, if you go higher than, if I remember correctly, 150€ you will pay a customs duty tax based on the typology of the product (electonics, food, etc), so 800 will easily become 1000.


I have placed an order through Shenzhen Audio this time, I risk needing to pay import taxes but at least I know where my order is.

Can't wait to have it in my system, my speakers have been waiting for a good analogue balanced pre amp for a few years.


----------



## Mattuz

Ra97oR said:


> I have placed an order through Shenzhen Audio this time, I risk needing to pay import taxes but at least I know where my order is.
> 
> Can't wait to have it in my system, my speakers have been waiting for a good analogue balanced pre amp for a few years.


It seems that they will have them in stock at the beginning of next week as far as they said in a emai (they finally answered). I hope you get your A90 as soon as possible, as well as I hope it for myself!


----------



## KPzypher (Jun 4, 2020)

Ra97oR said:


> Anyone preordered from audiophonics and have it shipped? I placed my preorder on the 7 May and yet to see anything from them.
> 
> They said it's shipping 30 May back then. =/





Mattuz said:


> I ordered on the 18th of May, I wrote to them to add some items to my order that I forgot to buy the first time and they answered within 1 day, usually after 4/5 hours. I wrote about A90 and why they claimed 30/05 availability when I ordered it but instead it is still not available, and no one answered in 3 days...
> 
> I don't think it is entirely their fault, maybe Topping has something to do with it, but either way they should be more clear with their customers. I pre-ordered the product, if I knew I had to wait 15-25 days as it is NOW written on their website, I would have bought if elsewhere.





Mattuz said:


> I just would like to know which is the expected shipping time, I don't care if it is tomorrow or in a week, but at least they should make us know after the deadline they set expired



I ordered the A/D 90 stack on 24 May from APOS and received them yesterday (3 Jun).  That was the first time using APOS and i'm very pleased with their prompt service and good tracking info.


----------



## the machine

Mattuz said:


> Well here in Italy for everything over 22€ you pay the VAT, that is 23% of the product value. So 800 from outside EU means 984€ total. In addition, if you go higher than, if I remember correctly, 150€ you will pay a customs duty tax based on the typology of the product (electonics, food, etc), so 800 will easily become 1000.



Yikes, that's a ton of tax.


----------



## Mattuz

the machine said:


> Yikes, that's a ton of tax.


It's not so different for other EU member states as far as I remember (apart from VAT that changes, but it is still more than 10% on average)


----------



## c4sadler

Cat Music said:


> I thought the sp200 had enough power to move high impedance headphones, if the A90 has more power that means there are headphones that the sp200 cannot move?


I think it can drive pretty much everything. This said I am planning to get a few 600ohm cans and I just want to have all the power.


----------



## KPzypher

Anyone else experiencing loud humming/hissing/static with the A90?  lineout from D90 sounds clean but both HPA and PRE on A90 sounds beyond terrible.  Static/hissing is even noticeable during music play (normal volume) on low impedance cans (Stellia) and IEMs on low gain.  I've tried several different cables (power/RCA/USB) with no noticeable improvements.  This is with the RCA interconnect.  Haven't tried the balanced (XLR) patch cable yet.  Do I have a defective unit??


----------



## GMaxx

Wow, I experienced almost the same issues plus as you changed from low to medium to high gain. It got worse. However, once I changed from RCA to XLR interconnects then it all went away, I’m using Stellia headphones too.


----------



## KPzypher

GMaxx said:


> Wow, I experienced almost the same issues plus as you changed from low to medium to high gain. It got worse. However, once I changed from RCA to XLR interconnects then it all went away, I’m using Stellia headphones too.



That's a bummer.  Minus this glaring issue, I really like this Topping stack.  Are you using the D90 as a DAC with your setup?  I'm still waiting for the XLR patch cables to arrive.  Hope that solves the problem like you said.  I like the matching stack, but if the problem persists, I'm gonna have to find another amp.


----------



## GMaxx

Yup, D90 with the A90. I’m evaluating now too and will see if no other problems pop up. We are the early adopters after all.


----------



## KPzypher

GMaxx said:


> Yup, D90 with the A90. I’m evaluating now too and will see if no other problems pop up. We are the early adopters after all.



Let me know if you find any other issues.  Lineout (RCA) to powered speakers is a no-go as well.  Same issues.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 6, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> Anyone else experiencing loud humming/hissing/static with the A90?  lineout from D90 sounds clean but both HPA and PRE on A90 sounds beyond terrible.  Static/hissing is even noticeable during music play (normal volume) on low impedance cans (Stellia) and IEMs on low gain.  I've tried several different cables (power/RCA/USB) with no noticeable improvements.  This is with the RCA interconnect.  Haven't tried the balanced (XLR) patch cable yet.  Do I have a defective unit??





GMaxx said:


> Wow, I experienced almost the same issues plus as you changed from low to medium to high gain. It got worse. However, once I changed from RCA to XLR interconnects then it all went away, I’m using Stellia headphones too.


Uh-Oh. 

Please keep us posted about this issue.

I was thinking about possibly getting an A90, but I will definitely be holding off until this issue is resolved.


----------



## hkpants

Could be grounding issues if you hear hiss through the RCA out and don't hear noise from the XLR out.


----------



## KPzypher

XERO1 said:


> Uh-Oh.
> 
> Please keep us posted about this issue.
> 
> I was thinking about possibly getting an A90, but I will definitely be holding off until this issue is resolved.



I returned mine for a replacement unit.  WIll report back on findings once I test both RCA/XLR interconnect.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

Definitely sounds like either a ground-loop or defective unit.

I am running RCA in and out on the A90 with absolutely zero noise issues on either end. - Studio monitors are sounding great!


----------



## Ra97oR

Nautrachkfriend said:


> Definitely sounds like either a ground-loop or defective unit.
> 
> I am running RCA in and out on the A90 with absolutely zero noise issues on either end. - Studio monitors are sounding great!


I am going to run RCA in from the Hugo 2 and XLR out for my montiors and HD800S. Glad that it works fine for you, I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## reiserFS

Hifistudio79 just informed me that their shipment is on the way and should arrive by the end of next week. Will report once I receive mine


----------



## the machine

KPzypher said:


> Anyone else experiencing loud humming/hissing/static with the A90?  lineout from D90 sounds clean but both HPA and PRE on A90 sounds beyond terrible.  Static/hissing is even noticeable during music play (normal volume) on low impedance cans (Stellia) and IEMs on low gain.  I've tried several different cables (power/RCA/USB) with no noticeable improvements.  This is with the RCA interconnect.  Haven't tried the balanced (XLR) patch cable yet.  Do I have a defective unit??



Only quoting this message as I made an impression post on the previous page, and yours was the first post after me to mention noise. I just want to be clear that I'm using XLR interconnects. I did not test anything with RCA, or Bluetooth, so if you make a decision off of my review, don't shoot the messenger. My guess is that it has to be a defective unit as CA Andromeda are notorious for hiss, and there was none on this amp. I would expect it to be elevated given your experience.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 9, 2020)

the machine said:


> My initial impressions, D90 MQA A90
> 
> Excellent, effortless sound. Dead silent
> 
> ...





the machine said:


> Only quoting this message as I made an impression post on the previous page, and yours was the first post after me to mention noise. I just want to be clear that I'm using XLR interconnects. I did not test anything with RCA, or Bluetooth, so if you make a decision off of my review, don't shoot the messenger. My guess is that it has to be a defective unit as CA Andromeda are notorious for hiss, and there was none on this amp. I would expect it to be elevated given your experience.


There have been reports of noise on RCA interconnects between the A90 / D90 or between the A90 and powered speakers.  When they move to XLR interconnects the noise goes away.

Historically I've experienced the same issues with other hardware, moving to XLR's to avoid noise, so it's no surprise some are experiencing it with the A90 /D90.

If I had this problem - I would move to XLR's and then the first chance I had I'd set up the D90 / A90 on RCA in another physical location with different power and a low noise different environment, hopefully one away from power lines and noise generating equipment.

There are power isolators - ground breakers or isolation transformers I would use while stuck on RCA's to see if that cut the noise, and move any appliances or EMI emitters and cables carrying video or RF away from the A90 / D90 - basically debug the interference as if it's from an external source causing the "noise".  Most of the time - 99%? - I've debugged such situations to an external generator of noise - the unit itself wasn't responsible for the interference.

I've ordered audiophile shielded RCA cables for interconnecting the D90 / A90 to see if I experience the same noise, I already have XLR's for between the D90 / A90, and I'll see if I can get some shielded cables and powered speakers as well to test.

Sorry to hear some are having this problem...noise problems like this are annoying.


----------



## GMaxx

Ok, take this for what it's worth.  I have the Stellia headphones which at 35 ohms are pretty sensitive. 

I tested the D90 via RCAs into other headphone amps that I'm pretty familiar with and no hiss/hum noise via the RCAs in any of the other setups. 

With the A90 and D90, no matter what I did there was always a hiss/hum noise through the RCAs. On the other hand, the XLRs with the A90 and D90 didn't produce any hiss/hum noise. So, it was either that I had a defective unit or that's the way the A90 is designed. I suspected it was an inherent trait of the way the A90 was designed regarding sensitive headphones. 

So, I decided to reach out to the designer of the A90 over at ASR. He graciously replied and told me to just use the XLRs as that how is I will get the advertised performance outside the lab. He stated that unfortunately there can be hiss/hum noise with RCAs on the A90 because that's how the unbalanced connection works on the A90. It's an inherent disadvantage of the design because the A90 has SMPS and a ground connection making it more sensitive. He also stated that if your source into the A90 was USB powered then that could make things worse. He recommended again that I just use the XLRs. 

Let me be clear that I have no problems with XLRs into the A90.   In the end, I think we just have to realize that this is a $500 headphone amp that measures and sounds great. For that price, in order to achieve the required performance  then tradeoffs had to be to achieve its awesome numbers. If you aren't satisfied then return the DAC or go further down the rabbit hole. This is the nature of our crazy hobby.


----------



## rmsanger

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/page-35

See post # 686


----------



## hmscott

rmsanger said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/page-35
> 
> See post # 686





JohnYang1997 said:


> This has nothing (little) to do with particular unit. Very common issues with unbalanced connections, grounding, interference. Most people had issues had their issue solved with XLR connection.



That's pretty clear.


----------



## XERO1

GMaxx said:


> Ok, take this for what it's worth.  I have the Stellia headphones which at 35 ohms are pretty sensitive.
> 
> I tested the D90 via RCAs into other headphone amps that I'm pretty familiar with and no hiss/hum noise via the RCAs in any of the other setups.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. You are *required* to use a DAC that has balanced outputs with this amp in order to not have audible hiss and hum on both it's headphone and preamp outputs?! 

Sounds like a *glaring* design flaw, to me.


----------



## hmscott

XERO1 said:


> So let me get this straight. You are *required* to use a DAC that has balanced outputs with this amp in order to not have audible hiss and hum on both it's headphone and preamp outputs?!
> 
> Sounds like a *glaring* design flaw, to me.


But, the A90 wasn't designed with only RCA connections, it was designed as a balanced device with XLR's to feed it.  And, there have been plenty of people reporting no noise with RCA connections in their own use of the A90.  It's environmental noise, not induced by the A90.  If you are experiencing noise,, get XLR cables is best.

This happens with all kinds of audio equipment, if the environment induces noise use the noise rejecting balanced XLR connections - that's what they are designed to do.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend (Jun 7, 2020)

I wouldn’t go as far as saying balanced connections are a requirement for hiss free operation. As I said a few posts ago, I’m currently using single-ended rca connections from my D90 to my A90 with single ended headphones and I’m not getting any hiss.

The way I’m interpreting it is that single-ended usage is more susceptible to issues, not that it’s completely obsolete. (I would’ve returned it by now if single-ended operation was obsolete)

Curious to see how many more people have issues with the RCAs though as time goes on.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 11, 2020)

hmscott said:


> And, there have been plenty of people reporting no noise with RCA connections in their own use of the A90.  It's environmental noise, not induced by the A90.  If you are experiencing noise,, get XLR cables is best.





Nautrachkfriend said:


> I wouldn’t go as far as saying balanced connections are a requirement for hiss free operation. As I said a few posts ago, I’m currently using single-ended rca connections from my D90 to my A90 with single ended headphones and I’m not getting any hiss.
> 
> The way I’m interpreting it is that single-ended usage is more susceptible to issues, not that it’s completely obsolete. (I would’ve returned it by now if single-ended operation was obsolete)







OK. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## GMaxx

I would have to agreed on that statement where the RCAs on the A90 are probably more susceptible to hiss/hum noise especially if you have sensitive headphones. Unfortunately, I just gave the Stellia in my possession right now. However, I never had a hiss/hum noise issue with RCAs and amps until the A90. So, I’m just using XLRs now to solve the problem.


----------



## ra990 (Jun 8, 2020)

I can vouch for a clean signal. I'm using 6" RCA cables from Qutest to the A90 - no issues.

If you're bringing in noise from USB and then connecting those RCA to A90, you will likely bring in some noise depending on that chain. The Qutest has galvanically isolated USB, so there are no issues for me. Also, using the shortest possible, well shielded RCA cables is the best option for this according to the A90 designer.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 8, 2020)

ra990 said:


> I can vouch for a clean signal. I'm using 6" RCA cables from Qutest to the A90 - no issues.
> 
> If you're bringing in noise from USB and then connecting those RCA to A90, you will likely bring in some noise depending on that chain. The Qutest has galvanically isolated USB, so there are no issues for me. Also, using the shortest possible, well shielded RCA cables is the best option for this according to the A90 designer.


And, if your supplier / website only lists 1.0m as the shortest length available, ask politely for them to acquire 0.5m or shorter "jumper" XLR's / RCA's for stacked unit interconnects, that's always worked for me - including recently with Hifigo.  They asked SKW and SKW makes any size custom.   Short cables, thick shielding and RF choke's (ferrite rings around cable ends) like these:

https://hifigo.com/products/skw-aud...ith-gold-plated-6n-occ?variant=32096638402609
https://hifigo.com/products/skw-hif...-6n-occ-single-crystal-copper-with-lotus-plug

I ordered 0.5m and 2m lengths, short for interconnects (top / bottom, or side by side), and longer for powered speakers.

Any good suggestions for powered speakers?  My local stores don't stock anything I like so I'll be ordering online...I'd prefer powered speakers with support for both XLR and RCA - I want to test both.  Thanks!


----------



## KPzypher

Regardless of price, if RCA is a featured connection offered by A90, it should work trouble free.  Asking users to limit themselves to XLR and dismissing it as a common issue is a poor excuse for the designer or the company.  And $500 isn't necessarily a pocket change either.  Users shouldn't expect something not to work, because they didn't pay top dollars for it.  I'm not super sensitive to noise.  But if I can hear a buzz while the music is playing at normal hearing volume, that is a big problem.  With that being said, hope my case is an isolated incident attributed to a defective unit, as some of you seem to have no issues with the connection.  Time will tell.


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> And, if your supplier / website only lists 1.0m as the shortest length available, ask politely for them to acquire 0.5m or shorter "jumper" XLR's / RCA's for stacked unit interconnects, that's always worked for me - including recently with Hifigo.  They asked SKW and SKW makes any size custom.   Short cables, thick shielding and RF choke's (ferrite rings around cable ends) like these:
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/skw-aud...ith-gold-plated-6n-occ?variant=32096638402609
> 
> ...



I always use 6" interconnects for all stacks.


----------



## hmscott

KPzypher said:


> Regardless of price, if RCA is a featured connection offered by A90, it should work trouble free.  Asking users to limit themselves to XLR and dismissing it as a common issue is a poor excuse for the designer or the company.  And $500 isn't necessarily a pocket change either.  Users shouldn't expect something not to work, because they didn't pay top dollars for it.  I'm not super sensitive to noise.  But if I can hear a buzz while the music is playing at normal hearing volume, that is a big problem.  With that being said, hope my case is an isolated incident attributed to a defective unit, as some of you seem to have no issues with the connection.  Time will tell.


You might try setting up the A90 and DAC in another area - different power feed and different environment.  Do you have high power cables / wires overhead or under ground?

I used to measure AC voltage across my antenna leads when I was 150' away from those huge metal towers.  That was a fun place to get all the "hum" out of 3 HT systems + computers.  It's doable, but not something I'd blame my equipment makers for causing...


----------



## hmscott (Jun 11, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> I always use 6" interconnects for all stacks.


Even a 6" antenna is still an antenna.  

You might try getting ferrite cores to wrap each end of the connection to absorb stray RF and EMI signals:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=ferrite+RF+choke&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


Update: I've taken heed of the reports that stacking the A90 / D90 on top of each other promotes heat density - I've placed mine side by side with a one inch gap between to allow air flow all around.  And, mine are on top of a PC with a drilled top panel for blowing air over their cases.  Both are running really cool


----------



## ra990 (Jun 8, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> Regardless of price, if RCA is a featured connection offered by A90, it should work trouble free.  Asking users to limit themselves to XLR and dismissing it as a common issue is a poor excuse for the designer or the company.  And $500 isn't necessarily a pocket change either.  Users shouldn't expect something not to work, because they didn't pay top dollars for it.  I'm not super sensitive to noise.  But if I can hear a buzz while the music is playing at normal hearing volume, that is a big problem.  With that being said, hope my case is an isolated incident attributed to a defective unit, as some of you seem to have no issues with the connection.  Time will tell.


What is the input to your source, USB? If so, can you disconnect the USB and try optical to see if the noise remains? If it does, then it's probably the power source bringing it to your system. If it goes away, then it's coming from your computer. You can consider getting an ifi iGalvanic or something, that's worked pretty well for me to remove any kind of USB issue. It's not something that's specific to A90, any source device without properly isolated USB, connected over RCA, would suffer from (some degree of) this and that feature is usually only found on higher end DACs.


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> You might try setting up the A90 and DAC in another area - different power feed and different environment.  Do you have high power cables / wires overhead or under ground?



I did.  That's the first thing I tried.  



hmscott said:


> I used to measure AC voltage across my antenna leads when I was 150' away from those huge metal towers.  That was a fun place to get all the "hum" out of 3 HT systems + computers.  It's doable, but not something I'd blame my equipment makers for causing...



Users shouldn't have to go to great lengths to get something to work.  It should work right out of the box on a typical desktop setup.  If my $100 Schiit stack works perfectly fine, so should this.  I also have zero problems with my Focal Arche.


----------



## KPzypher

Anyways, I think I've covered this issue enough.  I'm not trying to discount the product, as I genuinely like Topping products.  Best bang for the buck so to speak.  Hope I see some changes with the replacement unit.  Thanks for all the tips and suggestions.  But like I said before, users shouldn't have to go to great lengths to get something to work properly.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 8, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> I did.  That's the first thing I tried.


You tried a different power source?  You moved to a different room, or a different house?  What is it that you tried?

There is noise that comes in on the power line, and noise that is simply picked up out of the air - high power lines - underground or over head - and if you still have noise when changing to a known clean power source then it's in the air in your area - near a powerful RF transmitter? - Cellular tower?  Commercial communications location?  Police, fire, or amateur radio operator?

The source of the induced noise can come from lots of different environmental emitters.

And, it can affect inexpensive and very expensive hardware.  Even Krell stacks fall victim to environmental noise.

That's why XLR balanced feeds were developed for their noise rejection.


ra990 said:


> What is the input to your source, USB? If so, can you disconnect the USB and try optical to see if the noise remains? If it does, then it's probably the power source bringing it to your system. If it goes away, then it's coming from your computer. You can consider getting an ifi iGalvanic or something, that's worked pretty well for me to remove any kind of USB issue. It's not something that's specific to A90, any source device without properly isolated USB, connected over RCA, would suffer from (some degree of) this and that feature is usually only found on higher end DACs.


As @ra990 said the USB cable can also bring problems.  Use a data only cable for one, you don't have the power live across that link so you don't need those power wires physically bridging the connection.


> Users shouldn't have to go to great lengths to get something to work.  It should work right out of the box on a typical desktop setup.  If my $100 Schiit stack works perfectly fine, so should this.  I also have zero problems with my Focal Arche.


I've seen ground loops in Krells sitting right next to Meridian's, and visa versa.  It's all what's in that loop that contributes.

Are you saying that you can unplug the Focal Arche and swap the A90 in it's place - same power cable same headphone cable and the A90 has noise and the Arche doesn't?


----------



## hmscott

KPzypher said:


> Anyways, I think I've covered this issue enough.  I'm not trying to discount the product, as I genuinely like Topping products.  Best bang for the buck so to speak.  Hope I see some changes with the replacement unit.  Thanks for all the tips and suggestions.  But like I said before, users shouldn't have to go to great lengths to get something to work properly.


And, I'm trying to help you debug the noise problem you are having on RCA connections.

If you are ok on XLR's then I'd say you are good if you are happy with the A90's sound.

I've heard that said by IDK how many people in the middle of debugging this kind of environmental noise, why can't the engineers solve this?  I say they have, get a unit with XLR connections and you'll be good to go. 

At least this time with the A90 you have the opportunity to make that change to XLR cables.


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> You tried a different power source?  You moved to a different room, or a different house?  What is it that you tried?



moved to dedicated listening room, same house.



hmscott said:


> There is noise that comes in on the power line, and noise that is simply picked up out of the air - high power lines - underground or over head - and if you still have noise when changing to a known clean power source then it's in the air in your area - near a powerful RF transmitter? - Cellular tower?  Commercial communications location?  Police, fire, or amateur radio operator?



I barely even get a cell signal from my house.



hmscott said:


> The source of the induced noise can come from lots of different environmental emitters.
> 
> And, it can affect inexpensive and very expensive hardware.  Even Krell stacks fall victim to environmental noise.
> 
> ...



This isn't my first desktop setup.  I've never had noise issue at this level with any of my previous gears.



hmscott said:


> Are you saying that you can unplug the Focal Arche and swap the A90 in it's place - same power cable same headphone cable and the A90 has noise and the Arche doesn't?



Yes.  Both the Focal Arche and the Schiit Modi/Hersy stack work perfectly noise free in that same location with same cables.


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> And, I'm trying to help you debug the noise problem you are having on RCA connections.
> 
> If you are ok on XLR's then I'd say you are good if you are happy with the A90's sound.
> 
> ...



I know and thanks for your help.  And i'm aware of my options.  I just wanted headfiers to be aware of potential limitations with the A90.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 8, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> moved to dedicated listening room, same house.
> 
> I barely even get a cell signal from my house.
> 
> ...


All supporting it's the A90 with self-induced noise in the RCA section.  Yet so many others don't have that problem.  Logically you'd then think it was that particular unit.

But the A90 using an XLR connection you have no noise, right?  Not even a little tiny bit on your most sensitive IEM?

So enjoy the XLR connection and be happy, just like all of those running RCA in their environments free of noise...

Or, follow the rabbit hole...return this A90 for another one and hope it's that particular unit with a noisy capacitor or inductor - or some other noise inducing part.

Sorry about this, it's frustrating I know.  I've taken equipment from people that have such noise problems over to a lab bench and it's quiet as can be.  But, in their environment it's noisy as heck.  And, most often they have no XLR option.  Then they've got to debug the noise problem, which can take weeks - or sometimes people have been known to move, like me from those high tension wire towers.


----------



## ra990

KPzypher said:


> I know and thanks for your help.  And i'm aware of my options.  I just wanted headfiers to be aware of potential limitations with the A90.


Could also genuinely be a problem with some units, while others are fine. Some of those that have asked for exchanges will hopefully reply back with their experiences.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 8, 2020)

ra990 said:


> Could also genuinely be a problem with some units, while others are fine. Some of those that have asked for exchanges will hopefully reply back with their experiences.


It's a long way back to China.  That's why I was trying to suggest various solutions.  For the cost of shipping back to China you could buy a set of XLR Cables 

If someone has this problem try taking it to a trusted audio shop with a grounded bench, clean power, and experience troubleshooting such interference problems and see if they can help.


----------



## the machine

hmscott said:


> There have been reports of noise on RCA interconnects between the A90 / D90 or between the A90 and powered speakers.  When they move to XLR interconnects the noise goes away.
> 
> Historically I've experienced the same issues with other hardware, moving to XLR's to avoid noise, so it's no surprise some are experiencing it with the A90 /D90.
> 
> ...



Good to know. I guess at some point when I have some time I'll dig through my bag'o'wires and find some RCA's to see if there is any issue. I'm assuming if so, there should be some way to get this fixed from Topping. But, I'd hate to have to wait to send it back to China, wait for the repair, then wait for it to come back to the US. Initial shipping was pretty quick though.


----------



## Reader

Just FYI, RCA works fine for me. Zero noise at any gain any volume.


----------



## wallaby1170

I’m not experiencing any noise from the RCA either.  Given the technical specs I thought the A90 would sound almost identical to the THX 789.  Based on a very limited amount of time comparing the A90 and the THX 789, the A90 appears to have a wider soundstage and a slightly warmer sound.  At times the THX 789 sounds kind of plasticy if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ra97oR

Been using the A90 with my Hugo 2 with RCA and have zero issue with noise, I am suprised how quiet the amp actually is.


----------



## the machine

wallaby1170 said:


> I’m not experiencing any noise from the RCA either.  Given the technical specs I thought the A90 would sound almost identical to the THX 789.  Based on a very limited amount of time comparing the A90 and the THX 789, the A90 appears to have a wider soundstage and a slightly warmer sound.  At times the THX 789 sounds kind of plasticy if that makes any sense.



This was exactly my feelings as well. 789 was so neutral, A90 brought out just a touch more warmth and bass depth to my focal clears. Could be placebo, or the D90 vs D70 DAC's as well as I didn't try the D90 on the 789. I'm very satisfied with A90 D90 stack


----------



## NA Blur

If you're hearing random high-pitched sounds it's interference 99% of the time. This can be because the unit / RCA cables are too close to a cable modem, cell phone, or other device. I had the same issue using RCA cables on a Topping D50s. It was 2" away from my cable modem. Moved it a few feet and now the unit is silent.


----------



## NA Blur (Jun 12, 2020)

Actually, now that I think of it. It makes more sense that the HP circuit is not properly grounded to the chassis ground.


----------



## Swisstoni

Ra97oR said:


> Been using the A90 with my Hugo 2 with RCA and have zero issue with noise, I am suprised how quiet the amp actually is.


Hi 
Just joined and thought I'd ask about your experience with the topping a90 over the normal headphone out on the hugo 2. Just bought a pair of empyrean's and wanted to know if you find the a90 pairing with the hugo 2 to a good upgrade ?


----------



## Ra97oR (Jun 10, 2020)

Swisstoni said:


> Hi
> Just joined and thought I'd ask about your experience with the topping a90 over the normal headphone out on the hugo 2. Just bought a pair of empyrean's and wanted to know if you find the a90 pairing with the hugo 2 to a good upgrade ?


HD800S have a slight bump in detail retrieval, tonally still sound similar but just better in every way. My low impedance Audio Technica sounds better than I have ever heard them, maybe it shown even more improvement but could be placebo.

The most noticeable upgrade was on my Focal Solo 6 Be active monitors, maybe because of the design of the unbalance input being an afterthought. This was pretty much night and day difference there.

I will say, go for it.

It's completely unheard to get a combo Pre/Headphone amp with this performance level and not be in the mega bucks range!


----------



## Swisstoni

Ra97oR said:


> HD800S have a slight bump in detail retrieval, tonally still sound similar but just better in every way. My low impedance Audio Technica sounds better than I have ever heard them, maybe it shown even more improvement but could be placebo.
> 
> The most noticeable upgrade was on my Focal Solo 6 Be active monitors, maybe because of the design of the unbalance input being an afterthought. This was pretty much night and day difference there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my reservation is that I have an old violectric v200 headphone amp that is a very laid back amp which i like but some detail is taken away from the hugo. Hopefully the a90 will be an upgrade !


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

I've been testing a few of my difficult to drive cans with the A90 and so far it has surpassed my expectations. To test full power I've gone from using single-ended/RCA operation to running the A90 fully balanced with my D90.

So far the Susvara running off of the fully balanced A90 has been the biggest surprise. I have the gain is set to high, with the volume pot for average recordings sitting around 12 o'clock. The most dynamic/quietest recordings I've listened to hit around 3 o'clock on the volume pot. I thought for sure the A90 would run out of steam but it has proven quite sufficient for the Susvara. 

The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 has also been really nice. Haven't really hit anything over 12 o'clock with high gain much like the Susvara. The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 is actually quite stellar with the _slightly _'warmer' presentation of the A90. The 880 600 Ohm is definitely a can to check out if you have the A90 and some extra funds.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 11, 2020)

Nautrachkfriend said:


> I've been testing a few of my difficult to drive cans with the A90 and so far it has surpassed my expectations. To test full power I've gone from using single-ended/RCA operation to running the A90 fully balanced with my D90.
> 
> So far the Susvara running off of the fully balanced A90 has been the biggest surprise. I have the gain is set to high, with the volume pot for average recordings sitting around 12 o'clock. The most dynamic/quietest recordings I've listened to hit around 3 o'clock on the volume pot. I thought for sure the A90 would run out of steam but it has proven quite sufficient for the Susvara.
> 
> The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 has also been really nice. Haven't really hit anything over 12 o'clock with high gain much like the Susvara. The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 is actually quite stellar with the _slightly _'warmer' presentation of the A90. The 880 600 Ohm is definitely a can to check out if you have the A90 and some extra funds.


And I had just put DT 990 Premium 600 ohm + DT 880 Premium 600 ohm in my cart, @ about $200 each they are a bargain, but I was wondering how well the A90 was driving them, thanks for the answers 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DHX5TZ4
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0024NK34O

I finally unpacked and set up my A90 / D90 MQA - this morning - wow, really enjoying them:


The A90 really sounds great on High Gain with the SendyAudio Aiva's, driven with the D90 MQA as a DAC (Pre disabled).  Started with the Sennheiser HD 598cs 3.5mm => 6.35mm adapter, then TinHiFi P1 4.4mm balanced then through the Asura 4.4mm to XLR balanced.  It's been a great morning so far.

Among other sources I've enjoyed this 192khz MQA playlist on Tidal - Windows app with the D90 MQA as USB DAC:
https://tidal.com/browse/playlist/bd51ad45-df8a-4333-8615-d7526b80b70a

I'll run through the rest of my headphones and IEM's, and think about getting the DT990 / DT880, maybe one then the other as prices fluctuate... any suggestions on the best place to get them in the US?


----------



## David M H

Nautrachkfriend said:


> The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 is actually quite stellar with the _slightly _'warmer' presentation of the A90. The 880 600 Ohm is definitely a can to check out if you have the A90 and some extra funds.


I completely agree.

I stuck with Audiophonics so only received my A90 today but after 6 hours listening I'm really impressed with it.  DT880 600ohm still sound _slightly _better with more power.  In this case, unfortunately, I have to agree with Zeos.  But even so, A90+DT880 is a stunningly good cheap combo.

The A90 is driving my HD800 just perfectly too.  Chord Qutest+A90 is gorgeous.  IMO A90 is a bargain.  I'm now tempted to add a D90 to make a nice little stack for the office.


----------



## XERO1

Nautrachkfriend said:


> The 600 Ohm Beyerdynamic DT 880 is actually quite stellar with the _slightly _'warmer' presentation of the A90.


_Slightly_ warmer than what?


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

XERO1 said:


> _Slightly_ warmer than what?


Than neutral


----------



## JanisR

Swisstoni said:


> Thanks, my reservation is that I have an old violectric v200 headphone amp that is a very laid back amp which i like but some detail is taken away from the hugo. Hopefully the a90 will be an upgrade !



Interesting. I'm considering both the A90 and the V200 as possible upgrade options. I would be *very* interested in hearing a comparison between the two.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nautrachkfriend said:


> Than neutral


Gotcha.

I'm currently in the process of auditioning a few 'neutral' balanced amps myself.

Right now I just have the Jotunheim, and so far, I'm not really liking it very much.  The term "ruthlessly revealing" is often used in high-end audio to describe something that is cooler than neutral, to the point of it being cold and harsh sounding. Well, the Jotunheim is _*brutally*_ revealing! It can literally become painful to listen to, even with relatively good sounding recordings. Unless the recording is absolutely flawless, the Jot's sound can become quite fatiguing in it's tonal character. So unless it does some kind of amazing 180 in the next week (which is highly unlikely), I'll probably be returning it.

I'm hoping to have a better experience with the THX AAA 789 when it arrives next week.  And once I get a good idea of the 789's SQ, I'll definitely be giving the A90 a try next.

I'll keep you guys posted on my findings.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

XERO1 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of auditioning a few 'neutral' balanced amps myself.
> 
> ...


You know, I have to agree with you on the Jotunheim assessment. At the time when the Jotunheim came out I thought it was amazing, detailed, revealing, a true bargain at the price. But after directly A/B'ing it with my Benchmark HPA-4 awhile back it was clear that the Jotunheim was extremely fatiguing/harsh. The HPA-4 proved that solid state gear can be pinpoint accurate, yet smooth sounding, much like how the A90 is. Right now if I had to choose between a $400 Jotunheim and a $500 A90, I would choose the A90 without a doubt.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nautrachkfriend said:


> The HPA-4 proved that solid state gear can be pinpoint accurate, yet smooth sounding, much like how the A90 is. Right now if I had to choose between a $400 Jotunheim and a $500 A90, I would choose the A90 without a doubt.






What would be your pick between the 789 and the A90?


----------



## KPzypher

XERO1 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of auditioning a few 'neutral' balanced amps myself.
> 
> ...



I respect your observations, but I don't think harsh = revealing.  Harsh is just harsh.  Revealing can be non-fatiguing.  If it's painful to listen to, it's an imbalance.  Not a big fan of Schiit products that measure poorly (understand measurement is only part of it).  That's just my experience.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

XERO1 said:


> What would be your pick between the 789 and the A90?


If I was on a budget and using cans that are easy/medium difficulty to drive then I'd go with the 789.

Otherwise the A90 just improves over the 789 in every respect. - Build quality, measurements, power output, sound, (imo) pre-amp, etc.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 12, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> I respect your observations, but I don't think harsh = revealing.  Harsh is just harsh.  Revealing can be non-fatiguing.  If it's painful to listen to, it's an imbalance.


Oh, I agree with you!

The reason I used the term "brutally revealing" was just to make a play on the well-known "ruthless revealing" term. But if either of those terms are being used to describe the sound of a component, that means that it probably has some _pretty serious_ issues going on with it.

But more to your point, I guess I would describe the overall SQ of the Jotunheim as more "brutal" than "revealing".


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nautrachkfriend said:


> If I was on a budget and using cans that are easy/medium difficulty to drive then I'd go with the 789.
> 
> Otherwise the A90 just improves over the 789 in every respect. - Build quality, measurements, power output, sound, (imo) pre-amp, etc.


Good to know.... 

I have no problem spending the extra $200 bucks if that means I'll be getting a better built and better sounding amp, even if the SQ improvements are relatively subtle.

Looks like I'll be ordering an A90 pretty soon here.


----------



## KPzypher (Jun 12, 2020)

Nautrachkfriend said:


> If I was on a budget and using cans that are easy/medium difficulty to drive then I'd go with the 789.
> 
> Otherwise the A90 just improves over the 789 in every respect. - Build quality, measurements, power output, sound, (imo) pre-amp, etc.





XERO1 said:


> Good to know....
> 
> I have no problem spending the extra $200 bucks if that means I'll be getting a better sounding amp, even if ony by a little bit.
> 
> Looks like I'll be ordering an A90 pretty soon here.




@ 2 x 6k mw at 32 ohms, there's nothing you can't drive with the THX 789 that you can drive with the A90.  It's plenty powerful.  If you already have the THX  789 incoming, I wouldn't waste money on the A90.  It already measures incredibly well.  Save the $200 bucks, unless you want the D90/A90 stack for aesthetics.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 12, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> @ 2 x 6k mw at 32 ohms, there's nothing you can't drive with the THX 789 that you can drive with the A90.  It's plenty powerful.  If you already have the THX  789 incoming, I wouldn't waste money on the A90.  It already measures incredibly well.  Save the $200 bucks, unless you want the D90/A90 stack for aesthetics.



I don't mean any offense and I have no interest in getting into a big debate about this, but I'm of the somewhat unpopular opinion that measurements (other than FR) only tell you how good (or bad) a component _measures_, but they tell you *jack schiit* about* how it actually sounds!*


----------



## KPzypher

XERO1 said:


> I don't mean any offense and I have no interest in getting into a big debate about this, but I'm of the somewhat unpopular opinion that measurements only tell you how good (or bad) a component _measures_, but they tell you *jack schiit* about* how it actually sounds!*



None taken.  And sure it's just one side of the story, but at least its methodology is consistent.  You can't say that with what 'he said/she said' like most biased reviews and opinions on this forum are based on.  I'm not a measurement freak myself, but I thought people that take interest in A90/D90/THX 789, X-Saber pro, etc are gravitating because of how well they measure. 

Looking at your signature, I see that you're a Schiit fan .  I own a pair of Schiit stack as well.  But not too fond of their higher end products.


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

KPzypher said:


> @ 2 x 6k mw at 32 ohms, there's nothing you can't drive with the THX 789 that you can drive with the A90.  It's plenty powerful.  If you already have the THX  789 incoming, I wouldn't waste money on the A90.  It already measures incredibly well.  Save the $200 bucks, unless you want the D90/A90 stack for aesthetics.


Either way I'd say that both amps are pretty awesome amps.

We are in a golden age of budget equipment!


----------



## Focux

ra990 said:


> I can vouch for a clean signal. I'm using 6" RCA cables from Qutest to the A90 - no issues.
> 
> If you're bringing in noise from USB and then connecting those RCA to A90, you will likely bring in some noise depending on that chain. The Qutest has galvanically isolated USB, so there are no issues for me. Also, using the shortest possible, well shielded RCA cables is the best option for this according to the A90 designer.



hello, i see you also have the qutest

don't mind sharing your experience w such a pairing compared to say the SP200?

i am contemplating between the A90, SP200 and RupertNeve RNHP

much appreciated!


----------



## nichino

hmscott said:


> ...
> The A90 really sounds great on High Gain with the SendyAudio Aiva's, driven with the D90 MQA as a DAC (Pre disabled).
> ...



Thank you for sharing your impressions! I've actually been eyeing the A90 to pair with my SendyAudio Aivas as well (source will be the D70). So far I've driven it with the Atom Amp as well as my DX150 with Amp7. What's clear to me is that the Sendys can really scale up with a proper amp - care to share what other amps which you have tried the Sendys with?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## hmscott (Jun 14, 2020)

nichino said:


> Thank you for sharing your impressions! I've actually been eyeing the A90 to pair with my SendyAudio Aivas as well (source will be the D70). So far I've driven it with the Atom Amp as well as my DX150 with Amp7. What's clear to me is that the Sendys can really scale up with a proper amp - care to share what other amps which you have tried the Sendys with?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nick


Both the SendyAiva and TinHifi P1 Planars really sound great on the A90.  I broke-in both on a FiiO M15 and the extra power on the A90 really makes them sing.

Interestingly I can run the TinHifi P1 on the A90 L, M, H gain and get different POV's (listen of views?) - the sound stage grows, the bass is bigger, the highs are more - so that's what is interesting is I can run L gain under 12 oclock, M gain around 10 (clock face numeral, not 100%!), and H gain at 8-9-10 and they all play with different characteristics - besides being louder or quieter or more or less "full".

I also ran the Sendy Aiva's on BTR5 and BTR3k, 3.5mm SE on BTR3k wasn't adequate.  2.5mm balanced had enough power to enjoy on the BTR3k.  On the BTR5 both 3.5mm and 2.5mm were great, of course the extra power on the 2.5mm was best.

There's a lot of air and detail anyway on Planars, but the A90 fills those areas up with detail - even old TV shows like Dr. Who really show the talents of the sound engineers from way back then, and an Indian Scifi I watched had a depth of audio that was really well done.

I am hearing things across all my IEM's and Headphones that weren't there before - the characteristics of all of my headphones have changed for the better through the A90.

Today I was enjoying the normally Blon BL-05 - and that's new for me too, the Blon-05 hasn't been my best listen and now it's enjoyable - more interesting at least.

My SendyAiva's need a little TLC - new pads on the sliders - they aren't holding and it's not comfortable to keep adjusting them on my head right now.  I got the pads in the mail and need to replace them with the thicker pads used now in production.  I'll spend more time on that this weekend and report back with more hours on them.

That is until the Dunu DK2001's arrive - followed by the KZ AS16's - shoot me, I'm a KZ fan.

I'd wholeheartedly recommend trying the A90 with your Sendy Aiva's - and other hard to drive headphones.

I was already eyeing the DT880 Premium / DT990 - waiting till I had an ampt to drive 600 ohm headphones, then there seems to be a recently resurgence of interest in them.  I've heard the A90 has enough power, but if you are an exuberant listener - like myself - you might hit 75% on H Gain...nothing's perfect I guess, but the A90 is close.


----------



## nichino

hmscott said:


> ...



Thank you so much for the detailed post! I might just take the plunge then


----------



## hmscott (Jun 13, 2020)

nichino said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed post! I might just take the plunge then


Cool, please be sure and get some nice XLR (audio, not data) cables for your A90 to be sure you have a low noise connection to your source.

If you get the D90 get a nice shielded data only cable... and just to be sure also try to find a power strip / conditioner with EMI / RFI shielding.

My APC C25B "Beast" of a power filter / strip arrived today and overshadows the temporary Rocketfish 8 port 47dB filter.  The APC metal construction and large area for the power filtering hardware really is impressive, it's quite heavy too, I won't want to kick it in the dark that's for sure.  I hope it works as good as it looks.  It came with a QC test printout of PASSED tests, from 2014!

APC C25B AV C Type 10 Outlet Power Saving Power Filter, 120V, Black
https://www.apc.com/shop/us/en/prod...-Outlet-Power-Saving-Power-Filter-120V/P-C25B

Rocketfish™ - 8-Outlet/2-USB Surge Protector Strip - Black
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocket...protector-strip-black/4689072.p?skuId=4689072

I didn't want to spend $250-$500 on a power conditioner - our power is stable without brown out's so  I don't think I need to.

With the XLR's and the 47dB power filter on the cheap Rocketfish there is absolutely no noise coming out of the D90 => A90.

IDK how I am going to tell if the APC C25B is "better" or not, but now I've got 26 - 2 = 24 "free" filtered sockets between it and the 2 "spare" 8 outlet Rocketfish strips.

Please come back and let us know how you "love" your A90.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 13, 2020)

KPzypher said:


> Looking at your signature, I see that you're a Schiit fan .  I own a pair of Schiit stack as well.  But not too fond of their higher end products.


Yeah.  I've owned most of their entry-level and midrange amps and DAC's over the years, and I've really liked most of them. But the Jotunheim is just too harsh and sterile sounding for me.


----------



## ra990

Focux said:


> hello, i see you also have the qutest
> 
> don't mind sharing your experience w such a pairing compared to say the SP200?
> 
> ...


Qutest and A90 pairing was great. I have never tried the SP200, so can't comment on it.


----------



## Ra97oR

Focux said:


> hello, i see you also have the qutest
> 
> don't mind sharing your experience w such a pairing compared to say the SP200?
> 
> ...


I can say the A90 is at a different level compared to the RNHP. Do note that the SP200 is not actually balanced.


----------



## Focux

Ra97oR said:


> I can say the A90 is at a different level compared to the RNHP. Do note that the SP200 is not actually balanced.



i'm not too worried abt the non fully balanced since my dac isn't balanced either


----------



## theBlackKey (Jun 14, 2020)

Ok I received my A90 and I am not sugar coat anything here. First off, it is a great amp for 500usd and there is no doubt about it, it drives my Abyss Diana V2 and Heddphone with authority. 

I used to own Drop 789 and SMSL sp200 and I would say that the A90 have mid range that far better than both of them, Drop 789 and Sp200 seems to make mid range more forward than it is and sometimes upper mid rang could be a bit shouty and I dont really like it. A90 is warmer but the details retrieval is definitely better than 789 and sp200. 

Fortunate I received a unit with no issues as others mention here, I would say with cables connect to your amp keep it as short as you can, I made myself 2 cables one rca 7n occ cryo copper and balanced xlr 3 pin 7n upocc litz silver plated and have never run into any problems like ground loo before. So the question is, is it a giant killer? I would say no, A90 is not a giant killer imo. But it is an impressive amp for the money and I would say anyone would be happy with A90 and D90 combo unless  you have specific need to go for higher end amp. A thumbs up for this A90 and definitely a worthy amp to invest in. 

One of the thing that I have suspected before which is the preamp section, which is convenient and a nice add on but definitely inferior than the amp section (it is obvious, isnt it?). I use the preamp connect to the power amp and it sounds just ok and that being said Topping already plans on the P90 which is an exclusive preamp. I am happy with the A90 and I bought it out of curious but I am not sure if I am gonna keep it or not. For now I just enjoy its sound.


----------



## XERO1 (Jun 14, 2020)

theBlackKey said:


> Ok I received my A90 and I am not sugar coat anything here. First off, it is a great amp for 500usd and there is no doubt about it, it drives my Abyss Diana V2 and Heddphone with authority.
> 
> I used to own Drop 789 and SMSL sp200 and I would say that the A90 have mid range that far better than both of them, Drop 789 and Sp200 seems to make mid range more forward than it is and sometimes upper mid rang could be a bit shouty and I dont really like it. A90 is warmer but the details retrieval is definitely better than 789 and sp200.
> 
> ...


Nice review!

What amp (or amps) do you like better than the A90 and why?

Thanks


----------



## theBlackKey

XERO1 said:


> Nice review!
> 
> What amp or amps do you like better than the A90 and why?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks, I am using the Icon Audio Hp8 mk2 signature edition and I also recap the output capacitors to mundorf silver gold  0,3uf which is far better than the Jensen of the signature edition. I used it with Psvane 12ax7 T series mk2 and Shuguang Treasure cv181 and Shuguang 6sn7 globe edition to change the flavors.


----------



## KPzypher

Alright, just received my replacement A90 from APOS.  Big shout out to Apos once again for a super fast shipping.  

Good news first.  The new unit definitely emits less noise on RCA interconnect.  On low gain with sensitive IEM, the noise was still there slightly, but no where as bad as before.  I could probably ignore it if I had to on normal volume.  On high gain, it is still very much apparent and non usable.  No issues on high impedance HPs.  On the other hand, XLR is very clean.  No noticeable noise on all gain settings even with sensitive IEMs.

Man this thing is powerful.  On balanced, with 300 ohms HP on medium gain, I'm comfortable on 10-11 o'clock on volume knob.  SE has less power, but still kicks ass and sounds just as good.

Haven't tested the pre section yet.  I'm afraid it'll fair poorly and just want to enjoy the music for now.

Sound wise, the A/D 90 stack may be touch bright on HPs with treble emphasis.  But I think it pairs well with the mid focused cans like the HD650.  
Overall, very pleased.  Great value, especially considering its $500 asking price.  

Gonna have to do some long-term testing, but for now I think i'll keep it in my stable.


----------



## theBlackKey

KPzypher said:


> Alright, just received my replacement A90 from APOS. Big shout out to Apos once again for a super fast shipping.
> 
> Good news first. The new unit definitely emits less noise on RCA interconnect. On low gain with sensitive IEM, the noise was still there slightly, but no where as bad as before. I could probably ignore it if I had to on normal volume. On high gain, it is still very much apparent and non usable. No issues on high impedance HPs. On the other hand, XLR is very clean. No noticeable noise on all gain settings even with sensitive IEMs.
> 
> ...


I have used the A90 with my sennheiser ie400 pro (not the most sensitive iem) and achieve no hiss or hum. Maybe with sensitive IEM it is different story then. Basically, I think one of the drawbacks of D90 is it is a touch brighter and of course it is much better than D70 in terms of bass slam and detail retrieval, but that being said I did not choose the D90 because of that. I prefer colored sound cause it is more pleasant for long listening session and this is just my own preferences. My stack A90/D70 is just right for that reason, it is warm and pleasant without sacrifice details or anything. For now I am leaving the amp on for at least 3 days and will come back to it to see if the sounds will improve after some burn in time. So far I have nothing but positive things about A90.


----------



## Muataz

theBlackKey said:


> I have used the A90 with my sennheiser ie400 pro (not the most sensitive iem) and achieve no hiss or hum. Maybe with sensitive IEM it is different story then. Basically, I think one of the drawbacks of D90 is it is a touch brighter and of course it is much better than D70 in terms of bass slam and detail retrieval, but that being said I did not choose the D90 because of that. I prefer colored sound cause it is more pleasant for long listening session and this is just my own preferences. My stack A90/D70 is just right for that reason, it is warm and pleasant without sacrifice details or anything. For now I am leaving the amp on for at least 3 days and will come back to it to see if the sounds will improve after some burn in time. So far I have nothing but positive things about A90.



I think the hiss with IEM is not there with XLR input from the DAC. maybe.


----------



## theBlackKey

Ok so I have spent quite sometime with the A90 and with some burnin time the sound start to opens up more and more. The bass slam is hard and extend really well on my Abyss V2 and surprisingly the Heddphone bass also benefits from A90 as well, the bass has tightened up more and slam a touch harder. One of the thing I have noticed that the soundstage of A90 tend to have wide soundstage, however, there is lack of tallness in soundstage and that makes A90 compared to my Icon lacks of holographic effects. But one of the thing that I really love is the mid range and specifically the vocal presentation of female vocal. I listened to various tracks like Stand by Me - by Florence and The Machine, Diana Ross - Theme Mahagony, Etta James - At last... the vocal has a lush characteristic but still quite neutral, the texture of vocal and the micro details are very very impressive here. 
I really love the treble extension on A90, it definitely extend really well without piercing or harsh, there is no trouble of render S sound or T sound.I am very pleased with the A90 performance overall.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Soundnews had upped its review. 

Summary: He says its the same level as his Benchmark HPA4.


----------



## Focux

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Soundnews had upped its review.
> 
> Summary: He says its the same level as his Benchmark HPA4.




in other words, this is above the SP200 then?


----------



## theBlackKey

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Summary: He says its the same level as his Benchmark HPA4.


I respect his opinion but strongly disagree to his bold claim of giant killer and also he said that tube amp does create artificial soundstage which I also think this is a matter of personal preferences.



Focux said:


> in other words, this is above the SP200 then?


It is definitely much better than the Sp200 since I owned Drop 789 and Sp200 I can confirm that.


----------



## jpanic4

theBlackKey said:


> I respect his opinion but strongly disagree to his bold claim of giant killer and also he said that tube amp does create artificial soundstage which I also think this is a matter of personal preferences.
> 
> 
> It is definitely much better than the Sp200 since I owned Drop 789 and Sp200 I can confirm that.


I just got the 789.. After so much research.. do you think it's worth the $200 extra? I was thinking the 789 would have my final amp.. or atleast my amp for a while..


----------



## theBlackKey

jpanic4 said:


> I just got the 789.. After so much research.. do you think it's worth the $200 extra? I was thinking the 789 would have my final amp.. or atleast my amp for a while..


I would say just keep the 789 and it will do you good for a long time. In the long term maybe you could find a used A90 here I think.


----------



## KPzypher

jpanic4 said:


> I just got the 789.. After so much research.. do you think it's worth the $200 extra? I was thinking the 789 would have my final amp.. or atleast my amp for a while..



I would keep it.  789 was already an incredibly well-made amp before the A90 came to the scene.  Just because something 'newer' is on the market, doesn't make what you have obsolete.  What sounded good yesterday will not sound bad all of a sudden just because there's something 'newer.'  Just look past the marketing and hype (i know it's difficult), and enjoy the music with that incredible amp.


----------



## JanisR

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Soundnews had upped its review.
> 
> Summary: He says its the same level as his Benchmark HPA4.




This was pretty much the final straw for me. I'm ordering mine today. And aiming for an A90 + D90 stack in near future.

By the way, Flux Acoustic Labs have just announced their FA-12s headphone amp. Just saying...


----------



## theBlackKey

JanisR said:


> This was pretty much the final straw for me. I'm ordering mine today. And aiming for an A90 + D90 stack in near future.
> 
> By the way, Flux Acoustic Labs have just announced their FA-12s headphone amp. Just saying...


Cmon' man, people are trying to escape the rabbit hole


----------



## jpanic4

Thank you all for your responses. I was telling my wife about the A90 and she shut me down pretty quickly too since I have been going on about the 789 before I got it. She said be happy with what I have and stop looking at the next best thing to come out. Haha. Only if money and time was not an issue. I'm going to stick with the 789 and think about upgrading maybe a few years from now. I think.. the A90 keeps calling me though.


----------



## JanisR

jpanic4 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I was telling my wife about the A90 and she shut me down pretty quickly too since I have been going on about the 789 before I got it. She said be happy with what I have and stop looking at the next best thing to come out. Haha. Only if money and time was not an issue. I'm going to stick with the 789 and think about upgrading maybe a few years from now. I think.. the A90 keeps calling me though.



I think your wife has a point. Headphone amps are like shoes - you buy one [pair], then use it until it falls apart. Also, when buying one, go as cheap as possible, because even the cheapest get the job done. 

Seriously though, I set aside a small fun, just-for-me budget every month, for which I don't have to ask anyone for advice or approval.


----------



## jpanic4

JanisR said:


> I think your wife has a point. Headphone amps are like shoes - you buy one [pair], then use it until it falls apart. Also, when buying one, go as cheap as possible, because even the cheapest get the job done.
> 
> Seriously though, I set aside a small fun, just-for-me budget every month, for which I don't have to ask anyone for advice or approval.



Ha! Totally get what you mean. I was just thinking how I thought the 789 was "end game" for me. But I'm soooon realizing there is no such thing. It took me 3+ years to settle on a new amp and by that time the 789 is already 2+ years old now. That is the only reason why I was thinking of spending more on the A90. What I should have done was instead of the SMSL M200, maybe get the E30 and use the savings from that and put it toward the A90 but it's too late to return the M200 now. 

Definitely thankful for this community of people to talk through this with!


----------



## jpanic4 (Jun 15, 2020)

XERO1 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of auditioning a few 'neutral' balanced amps myself.
> 
> ...


What do you think about the 789? Not sure if you received it yet


----------



## XERO1

jpanic4 said:


> Wha
> 
> What do you think about the 789? Not sure if you received it yet


Should get it tomorrow. 🤘


----------



## artist777

Just checked at the Topping A90 photos and was surprised that it is utilized tpa6120a2 as the amplification chips that cost $ 1.5 at the digi-key. I remember that the same chips were installed in the DAART Aquila and the sound was unremarkable. It is difficult to imagine good amplifier with the consumption current is 15mA (just saying that watching on data-sheet of TI). And what is hidden at NFCA module


----------



## hmscott (Jun 16, 2020)

artist777 said:


> Just checked at the Topping A90 photos and was surprised that it is utilized tpa6120a2 as the amplification chips that cost $ 1.5 at the digi-key. I remember that the same chips were installed in the DAART Aquila and the sound was unremarkable. It is difficult to imagine good amplifier with the consumption current is 15mA (just saying that watching on data-sheet of TI). And what is hidden at NFCA module


Ask @JohnYang1997 in this thread - he should be able to help you get your questions answered:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-431311

He works at Topping on the A90, 

You might read all of his replies / posts first in that thread before asking, he might have already answered your questions.


----------



## Muataz

artist777 said:


> Just checked at the Topping A90 photos and was surprised that it is utilized tpa6120a2 as the amplification chips that cost $ 1.5 at the digi-key. I remember that the same chips were installed in the DAART Aquila and the sound was unremarkable. It is difficult to imagine good amplifier with the consumption current is 15mA (just saying that watching on data-sheet of TI). And what is hidden at NFCA module



Each tpa6120a2 can output 500mA. And this is why they need heatsink.


----------



## artist777

Muataz said:


> Each tpa6120a2 can output 500mA. And this is why they need heatsink.


I'm saying not for output maximum current but about quiescent current. That is also very important =)


----------



## Marutks

KPzypher said:


> If you already have the THX  789 incoming, I wouldn't waste money on the A90.



Sandu says A90 is better


----------



## JanisR

Marutks said:


> Sandu says A90 is better




Also check out the review on his website - it's a bit more detailed than the video:
https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/topping-a90-review-resetting-the-trend/

Interestingly, he offers opinion on the A90 + D90 stack, calling it an end game setup.


----------



## acs236

I've been at this years, and as a general rule, I think the differences between good amplifiers are usually quite small.


----------



## JanisR

Saying that Sandu likes the A90 is an understatement. He talks about it like a teenager in love. Many seem to think that the Benchmark HPA4 is the pinnacle of the THX technology and Sandu has said in his review (https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/he...x-789-vs-benchmark-hpa4-battle-of-the-thx-es/) that the HPA4 is better than the THX AAA-789.
Now, it the A90 review, Sandu says that the A90 is pretty much on par with the HPA4. Upon hearing that, I lost my nerve completely and bought the A90. If it turns out to be a disappointment, I will blame Sandu!

Regarding the DAC pairing, how much better, do you guys reckon, the Chord Qutest would be than the D90?
Since the Qutest does not have balanced output, how much of the A90's potential am I losing?


----------



## Racheski

JanisR said:


> Saying that Sandu likes the A90 is an understatement. He talks about it like a teenager in love. Many seem to think that the Benchmark HPA4 is the pinnacle of the THX technology and Sandu has said in his review (https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/he...x-789-vs-benchmark-hpa4-battle-of-the-thx-es/) that the HPA4 is better than the THX AAA-789.
> Now, it the A90 review, Sandu says that the A90 is pretty much on par with the HPA4. Upon hearing that, I lost my nerve completely and bought the A90. If it turns out to be a disappointment, I will blame Sandu!
> 
> Regarding the DAC pairing, how much better, do you guys reckon, the Chord Qutest would be than the D90?
> Since the Qutest does not have balanced output, how much of the A90's potential am I losing?


When on high gain past 2 o clock I can hear some noise, and I’m using RCA cables as interconnects.  I’m switching to XLR to get rid of the noise, but YMMV.


----------



## JanisR

Racheski said:


> When on high gain past 2 o clock I can hear some noise, and I’m using RCA cables as interconnects.  I’m switching to XLR to get rid of the noise, but YMMV.



I'm assuming you're talking about your A90 + Chord Qutest. How would you connect A90 to Qutest if the Qutest does not have balanced outputs? There are RCA-to-XLR cables of course, but is there any point at all in using those instead of RCA-to-RCA cables, since the DAC has no XLR output?


----------



## Ra97oR

Got my D90 delivered just before I went to work. Can't wait to spend some time with it later.


----------



## KPzypher

JanisR said:


> Saying that Sandu likes the A90 is an understatement. He talks about it like a teenager in love. Many seem to think that the Benchmark HPA4 is the pinnacle of the THX technology and Sandu has said in his review (https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/he...x-789-vs-benchmark-hpa4-battle-of-the-thx-es/) that the HPA4 is better than the THX AAA-789.
> Now, it the A90 review, Sandu says that the A90 is pretty much on par with the HPA4. Upon hearing that, I lost my nerve completely and bought the A90. If it turns out to be a disappointment, I will blame Sandu!
> 
> Regarding the DAC pairing, how much better, do you guys reckon, the Chord Qutest would be than the D90?
> Since the Qutest does not have balanced output, how much of the A90's potential am I losing?



Wow, you have so much blind faith in a reviewer that promotes audio equipment.  Never quite understood this.....


----------



## KPzypher

Marutks said:


> Sandu says A90 is better




Sandu says............  So he tells you how to spend your money.  That's brilliant.


----------



## Racheski

JanisR said:


> I'm assuming you're talking about your A90 + Chord Qutest. How would you connect A90 to Qutest if the Qutest does not have balanced outputs? There are RCA-to-XLR cables of course, but is there any point at all in using those instead of RCA-to-RCA cables, since the DAC has no XLR output?


No I don’t have a Chord, Im using SMSL M300 mkII which has balanced out.  Should have specified that, but I figured you would read my signature


----------



## Racheski

KPzypher said:


> Wow, you have so much blind faith in a reviewer that promotes audio equipment.  Never quite understood this.....


Clearly it’s not blind faith, unless he didn’t watch the video or read the review.  What is your agenda against Sandu?


----------



## hmscott (Jun 16, 2020)

Ra97oR said:


> Got my D90 delivered just before I went to work. Can't wait to spend some time with it later.


Heads up, I can see in your photo that volume control on your A90 is where mine was delivered - at 50% (12 o'clock) - and you've powered up -  please be sure and turn down the volume before plugging in your headphones or speakers.


----------



## KPzypher

Racheski said:


> Clearly it’s not blind faith, unless he didn’t watch the video or read the review.  What is your agenda against Sandu?



I have nothing against Sandu.  Taking someone else's word for it without experiencing yourself is blind faith.  It's just funny how some people take reviewer's words as if they're word of god.  To each his own I guess.


----------



## Racheski

KPzypher said:


> I have nothing against Sandu.  Taking someone else's word for it without experiencing yourself is blind faith.  It's just funny how some people take reviewer's words as if they're word of god.  To each his own I guess.


Fair enough, but if you read through Sandu’s review he provides a detailed explanation of the reasoning behind why the A90 is on the same level as the HP4A, so it is more than someone just saying, “because I said so.”  And very few people will have the means to compare the A90 to the HP4A given the latter’s price, so most of us will have to rely on someone’s else opinion if we are wondering how it stacks up against other amps.  With that said, I do wonder if the community will eventually put the A90 in the same performance category as the HP4A


----------



## bowei006

hmscott said:


> Heads up, I can see in your photo that volume control on your A90 is where mine was delivered - at 50% (12 o'clock) - and you've powered up -  please be sure and turn down the volume before plugging in your headphones or speakers.



Setting to 100% will allow you to see a different dimension


----------



## KPzypher

Racheski said:


> Fair enough, but if you read through Sandu’s review he provides a detailed explanation of the reasoning behind why the A90 is on the same level as the HP4A, so it is more than someone just saying, “because I said so.”  And very few people will have the means to compare the A90 to the HP4A given the latter’s price, so most of us will have to rely on someone’s else opinion if we are wondering how it stacks up against other amps.  With that said, I do wonder if the community will eventually put the A90 in the same performance category as the HP4A



I understand.  We all have to rely on information on the net to varying degrees to make informed decisions.  I'm just not sure if sponsored reviews are the right way to do that.  But of course YMMV.    

I don't think that the community will ever put A90 on the same level as the HP4A, even if they were objectively comparable.  I'm sure HP4A owners who paid a lot more money will be in disagreeance.  Plus this community runs heavily off ego.


----------



## hmscott

bowei006 said:


> Setting to 100% will allow you to see a different dimension


Yes, by creating a "wormhole" between your ears.


----------



## Focux

Ra97oR said:


> Got my D90 delivered just before I went to work. Can't wait to spend some time with it later.



how does the A90 peform w H2? i am going to presume it does not add any color to the H2..??



JanisR said:


> Also check out the review on his website - it's a bit more detailed than the video:
> https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/topping-a90-review-resetting-the-trend/
> 
> Interestingly, he offers opinion on the A90 + D90 stack, calling it an end game setup.



like you, i also have the qutest and was contemplating the A90 to pair with 

not sure if A90 may suffice for something like the susvara in future though


----------



## JanisR

KPzypher said:


> Wow, you have so much blind faith in a reviewer that promotes audio equipment.  Never quite understood this.....



Believing a reputable reviewer is the best I can do without having listened to the device myself.


----------



## theBlackKey

Guys lets just value our differences here, at the end of the day, we are all hobbyist in this field right? Sandu is a very good reviewer, I like him a lot and sometime I find myself disagree with him at some points, it is just the matter of my taste and my preferences toward what is best for me. One thing I would say though if you are a fan of huge soundstage and holographic, A90 is very very good but it is not quite up there with the big boy yet, other than that, what can I say, a very impressive amp for its price and you cannot go wrong or regret your decision at the price point.


----------



## KPzypher

theBlackKey said:


> Guys lets just value our differences here, at the end of the day, we are all hobbyist in this field right? Sandu is a very good reviewer, I like him a lot and sometime I find myself disagree with him at some points, it is just the matter of my taste and my preferences toward what is best for me. One thing I would say though if you are a fan of huge soundstage and holographic, A90 is very very good but it is not quite up there with the big boy yet, other than that, what can I say, a very impressive amp for its price and you cannot go wrong or regret your decision at the price point.



I'm just playing the devil's advocate here.  This forum is already ripe with bias and misinformation.  Guess i don't need to further stir that pot.  



theBlackKey said:


> A90 is very very good but it is not quite up there with the big boy yet.



In terms of what? beside your subjective viewpoint?  If that's the basis for your position, I can respect that.  Just curious.


----------



## theBlackKey

KPzypher said:


> In terms of what? beside your subjective viewpoint? If that's the basis for your position, I can respect that. Just curious.


There are 2 things I think the A90 is not there yet, firstly I already mention soundstage. Even though soundstage is wide and tall but for me it lacks of the vastness when it render some of my favorite songs, the imaging is precise and you can actually pin point exactly where the musical instrument has been placed but for me I prefer a little more wide and tall. Mid range is impressive, the details is there, vocal representation and string instruments are beautifully rendered. However, compared to my favorite amp it slightly behind in texture and body, also it feels a little bit dry compared to my Icon Audio HP8 mk2 signature edition.

But that being said, it is just a personal thing here because I love tube amp and its lust colored sound and dont get me wrong because I really appreciate the A90 sound and I also think it is worth investment, I also planning on keeping my unit because it is so portable and I am bout to travel back to my country for a while and I love to carry the setup Topping A90/D70 to enjoy music while visiting home.


----------



## swmtnbiker (Jun 16, 2020)

*


----------



## Ra97oR

Focux said:


> how does the A90 peform w H2? i am going to presume it does not add any color to the H2..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It didn't take away the strength of the Hugo 2, it just improves it in all front through the headphone out. 

I did move things around to get my new stack to fit. I do kinda miss using the remote to change volume while chilling.

Using the D90+A90 stack with my HD800S and really enjoying it.


----------



## Focux

Ra97oR said:


> It didn't take away the strength of the Hugo 2, it just improves it in all front through the headphone out.
> 
> I did move things around to get my new stack to fit. I do kinda miss using the remote to change volume while chilling.
> 
> Using the D90+A90 stack with my HD800S and really enjoying it.



that’s a pretty clean setup, where’s the Hugo 2 tho hahaha


----------



## Minkypou

Ra97oR said:


> Got my D90 delivered just before I went to work. Can't wait to spend some time with it later.


will be upgrading my dacmagic100 to a D90 and my thx 888 for A90 , im excited for that stack! on hd800s  and a good tube preamp down the road . i really feel like my hd800s are missing something with the thx 888 . cant wait to try that A90 !


----------



## Jon L

theBlackKey said:


> However, compared to my favorite amp it slightly behind in texture and body, also it feels a little bit dry compared to my Icon Audio HP8 mk2 signature edition.
> But that being said, it is just a personal thing here because I love tube amp and its lust colored sound



I love tubes, too, but the Icon is a 6SN7 tube amp using paper-in-oil capacitors that puts out  451mW at 32 ohm, whereas Topping A90 is solid state amp putting out 6400mW at 32 Ohms at 1/3 the price...simply not apples to oranges.

On the other hand, I doubt people will be able to hear much difference among the low-distortion solid state amplifiers in true blind testing.


----------



## theBlackKey

Jon L said:


> I love tubes, too, but the Icon is a 6SN7 tube amp using paper-in-oil capacitors that puts out 451mW at 32 ohm, whereas Topping A90 is solid state amp putting out 6400mW at 32 Ohms at 1/3 the price...simply not apples to oranges.


It is different topology of course, and the Icon put almost 1W to wide range of impedance and this is confirmed by Icon audio when I ask them. It is just a matter of taste though and I still really love A90 mate.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 17, 2020)

Any suggestions for an adapter to use with an "extra sensitive" IEM and the A90?

I am on L Gain and can barely come off of the stop of the volume control and the KZ AS16 listening volume is already too loud.  I'd like to get some more volume travel room - would an impedance matcher, attenuator, or something else fix this?

The KZ AS16's are very detailed, good bass and no distortion - they are new so they are still a bit bright - similar to the Tinhifi P1's were when fresh out of the box.

The Denu DK2001's have an interesting sound out of the box, clearly needing break-in too.

I prefer the AS16's right now... the Denu's are a little "painful" in their edges fresh out of the box.  I was expecting that to be the other way around.

But, it's tough to enjoy the KZ AS16's on the A90 with no room to move on the volume control...


----------



## jpanic4 (Jun 17, 2020)

I think I’m caving and picking up a A90 and going to try to return my 789.. After that no more amps for me!

Trying to decide between the following combinations.

E30 + A90 (going the E30 route will help offset the cost of the upgrade to A90. Don’t think I need Bluetooth)

M200 + 789 (Current set up)

What do you guys think? Return the M200 + 789? Any thoughts will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
JP


----------



## HarveyKrisz

wallaby1170 said:


> I’m not experiencing any noise from the RCA either.  Given the technical specs I thought the A90 would sound almost identical to the THX 789.  Based on a very limited amount of time comparing the A90 and the THX 789, the A90 appears to have a wider soundstage and a slightly warmer sound.  At times the THX 789 sounds kind of plasticy if that makes any sense.



Is a A90 upgrade over the THX 789 for the Focal Clear? I was not very impressed with the Focal Clear Thx combiner's yes it sounded a bit plasticky lifeless.


----------



## HarveyKrisz

KPzypher said:


> I did.  That's the first thing I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Users shouldn't have to go to great lengths to get something to work.  It should work right out of the box on a typical desktop setup.  If my $100 Schiit stack works perfectly fine, so should this.  I also have zero problems with my Focal Arche.



Hows the Arche compare to the A90 in sound? Are you using with a Focal headphone? Im looking upgrade to a Arche or a D90 A90 stack.


----------



## Ra97oR

hmscott said:


> Any suggestions for an adapter to use with an "extra sensitive" IEM and the A90?
> 
> I am on L Gain and can barely come off of the stop of the volume control and the KZ AS16 listening volume is already too loud.  I'd like to get some more volume travel room - would an impedance matcher, attenuator, or something else fix this?
> 
> ...


Drop the DAC output level if you can?


----------



## KPzypher

HarveyKrisz said:


> Hows the Arche compare to the A90 in sound? Are you using with a Focal headphone? Im looking upgrade to a Arche or a D90 A90 stack.



I'm using my Arche exclusively with Focal Stellia, which pairs rather nicely.  On the other hand, with Stellia, I did not get enough volume play/control even on low gain setting on XLR HP out on the A90.  I did not test 1/4" SE out.

Arche is smooth non-offensive and very quiet even with low impedance cans.  Hybrid/Voltage mode makes it flexible to use with HPs of various impedance, and Focal preset is a nice touch.  Pure class A topology makes it quite warm though during operation.

A90/D90 can be tad bright with HPs with HF emphasis, but you might like that.  I had some issues with interference/noise on RCA interconnect, but XLR works flawlessly.  And the pre amp section I think is mediocre.

What headphones do you plan on using with this combo?  If it's mostly higher impedance cans, I would use the A/D 90 stack.   
And If you want the latest chipset or if you're a Tidal user, I also recommend the A90/D90 stack.

If you'll be mainly using Focal HPs, I recommend the Arche.

Overall, since Arche is an all-in-one unit, A90/D90 stack may fair better in the long run.  Arche uses dated AKM4490 - not that it matters one bit as implementation is more important - in dual mono.  

I think sound difference between well-made solid state amps/DACs will be minimal .
I recommend focusing on the setup you want and the features you need.


----------



## KPzypher

Ra97oR said:


> Drop the DAC output level if you can?



It's fixed output in a DAC mode.  

With that being said, why use sensitive IEMs with a powerful amp???
You're not gaining anything.  

I use sensitive IEMs to test noise sometimes but don't understand using IEMs with desktop HP amps.


----------



## Racheski

Switched from RCA to XLR inputs for the A90, and now dead silence on High Gain past 3 o'clock.  Finally all is well in the world...oh wait.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 18, 2020)

Ra97oR said:


> Drop the DAC output level if you can?


It's possible, if I switch to Pre mode on the D90 MQA instead of DAC mode, and modulate the drive of the D90 with it's volume control, that's a good idea!

Both the AS16 and DK2001 are loud with barely any volume set at L Gain, so that is worth a try.  Plus I might get more sensitive IEM's so that would help them too.

I'll need to see how that affects my current power hungry headphones and IEM's, but until I get DT880 / DT990 600 ohm headphones that are supposed to take 50%-75% power on H Gain I probably don't need to worry about it now.

I also just received the RCA cables to connect the D90 / A90, I'll see how the volume is on RCA connected mode too, perhaps that is an option?

Thanks for reminding me about the D90 MQA Pre mode, which I haven't tried that as a solution yet! 


KPzypher said:


> It's fixed output in a DAC mode.
> 
> With that being said, why use sensitive IEMs with a powerful amp???
> You're not gaining anything.
> ...


The range of the A90 should be enough for me to use all of my headphones / IEM's, all I need to do is to find out how to configure the D90 / A90 to support their full range.

The A90 has 3 positions for Gain - L/M/H, and I think that was intended to support a full range of IEM's / headphones out there.

Both the AS16 and DK2001 sound amazing on the A90, it's only that I have such a small volume control range to enjoy them right now.  

*Update:* A couple of updates.  Indeed the DK2001 / AS16 have more volume range with the RCA only connection between the D90 => A90 in L Gain - sounds great and it was nice to be able to have more adjustment for the volume.

Unfortunately my A90 also exhibit's the "noise" with an RCA wired connection.  In H Gain - even with Zero Volume - in M Gain from 50% onward - in L Gain the noise is there compared to an XLR only connection, so I can't use the RCA connection as a solution.

I'm back on XLR only - I had to physically remove the RCA cable between the D90 => A90 to stop the "noise" - and the D90 is now in PRE mode with the D90 volume set to -12.0dB.

I now I have enough range on the volume control on the A90 for the DK2001 / AS16 - and XLR only sounds better - a darker background in silent areas in L Gain than with RCA in L Gain.

I'll check the power hungry headphones later and see if I need to increase the output from the D90 to the A90 via the D90 Pre.


----------



## the machine (Jun 17, 2020)

I wanted to share another impression I have with this amp. I'm currently doing some work and was running AT M50x onboard, I decided to grab the stack out of the media room and set it up for tonight while working. The detail that popped on these was shocking. M50's are an odd headphone that I think people either love or hate. I liked them from every source I used before. Now I think some of the 'boomy bass' is tamed, but still provides a good V shaped signature, if that's your cup of tea.

I'm using the stock coiled cable, adapters on the straight cable did not seat properly and gave a muffled sound. I'm noticing with the volume all the way down, I can still hear the sound. I don't believe I noticed that previously. Sound is audible on all three gains with volume at minimum. Running full DAC mode on D90 MQA. Thought this was odd. Also, mid gain, 9 o'clock is comfortable with the M50, 10 is loud, 10:30 nearly too loud, 11 is unbearable for me. This thing has so much power it's really mind boggling, not that M50x is hard to power obv.


----------



## the machine

Also, I had an iPhone on a wireless charger, audible interference was coming through. Removed the phone and it went away. Charger was about 1 foot away from stack. Just for reference if anyone notices interference and is wondering what may be causing it.


----------



## wallaby1170

HarveyKrisz said:


> Is a A90 upgrade over the THX 789 for the Focal Clear? I was not very impressed with the Focal Clear Thx combiner's yes it sounded a bit plasticky lifeless.


I don't think the A90 is an upgrade for the Focal Clear unless you prefer a wider soundstage and an overall warmer presentation.  The A90 sounds a little more engaging, more musical, a little more forgiving to poorly recorded music.  Overall there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between the sound signature between the 789 and the A90.  Although I'm certain in a blind test I would be able to tell which headphone amp I was listening to.  There are probably some people that would prefer the 789 because they might think the 789 gives a truer sound presentation.  

In case if you are wondering, the DAC I'm using is the Topping D90 MQA.  Most of the music I have tested randomly today are Apple Lossless audio files.  
One Red Thread - Blind Pilot
Nightlight - Wiretree
Winter Vacation - Atlas Sound
Play Nice - Skylar Gudasz
She's Stronger - Nana Adjoa
Lovesong of the Buzzard - Iron and Wine
Until the End of Time - The Fresh & Onlys
Buffalo Nickel - Allah-Las

One thing I noticed recently about the A90 is the sound signature sounds slightly more bright than the first day I listened to it.  It didn't sound bright when I first listened to it and I don't think it sounds bright now, only slightly brighter as if the sound is filling out.


----------



## the machine

wallaby1170 said:


> I don't think the A90 is an upgrade for the Focal Clear unless you prefer a wider soundstage and an overall warmer presentation.
> 
> ...
> 
> One thing I noticed recently about the A90 is the sound signature sounds slightly more bright than the first day I listened to it.  It didn't sound bright when I first listened to it and I don't think it sounds bright now, only slightly brighter as if the sound is filling out.



To me, these are opposite descriptions. Maybe you're meaning something other than I'm interpreting. I too, think the A90 is warmer than the 789. I had a sense of a little more meatyness to the sub bass. Warmer refers to lower than neutral, and brighter is higher than neutral, at least as i interpret it. I've never really heard others, or myself, describing a piece of audio equipment as cold, but will label something as bright. Dark and warm may not be referring to the same thing, but I'm confused as to how you're referring to warm, and also bright in the same description.


----------



## Racheski

the machine said:


> To me, these are opposite descriptions. Maybe you're meaning something other than I'm interpreting. I too, think the A90 is warmer than the 789. I had a sense of a little more meatyness to the sub bass. Warmer refers to lower than neutral, and brighter is higher than neutral, at least as i interpret it. I've never really heard others, or myself, describing a piece of audio equipment as cold, but will label something as bright. Dark and warm may not be referring to the same thing, but I'm confused as to how you're referring to warm, and also bright in the same description.


How can the 789 and A90 be warmer/darker/brighter than the other?  They are both linear amplifiers and don't color the sound whatsoever.


----------



## the machine

Racheski said:


> How can the 789 and A90 be warmer/darker/brighter than the other?  They are both linear amplifiers and don't color the sound whatsoever.



From page 8 or so in this thread



the machine said:


> This was exactly my feelings as well. 789 was so neutral, A90 brought out just a touch more warmth and bass depth to my focal clears. Could be placebo, or the D90 vs D70 DAC's as well as I didn't try the D90 on the 789. I'm very satisfied with A90 D90 stack



I'm not 100% sure why it felt this way, could be placebo, could be THX vs non THX, could be the fact that I didn't use D90 with the 789. But, to my ears, the A90 D90 stack was better than my 789 D70 combo when I used focal clears.


----------



## HarveyKrisz

KPzypher said:


> I'm using my Arche exclusively with Focal Stellia, which pairs rather nicely.  On the other hand, with Stellia, I did not get enough volume play/control even on low gain setting on XLR HP out on the A90.  I did not test 1/4" SE out.
> 
> Arche is smooth non-offensive and very quiet even with low impedance cans.  Hybrid/Voltage mode makes it flexible to use with HPs of various impedance, and Focal preset is a nice touch.  Pure class A topology makes it quite warm though during operation.
> 
> ...



I have a Focal Clear, Audeze Lcd-2c, Sennheiser 660s. The Clear is my main hp and its a keeper. I really like it just want to get the most out of it. Never heard an overall headphone from clear. I'm mainly using Tidal. The Arche is very nice looking all in one unit that's what I thought it would be good option and after that I won't need to look for another amp or dac only maybe for new headphone or IEMs


----------



## reiserFS (Jun 18, 2020)

Listening to the A90 paired with a D50 right now as my Modius should be delivered tomorrow. D7200 is on XLR, but man this combo alone is so much better than the Atom. Micro details, slam and soundstage increased for sure but I'll report more on that in a few.

One note though: I too got static and noise when using the RCA out of my D50. Was fixed right away though by using a USB wall adapter. Edit: Got better, but still there. XLR with the modius should fix this.


----------



## jpanic4

Has anyone tried the A90 with an E30 DAC?


----------



## Arniesb

Racheski said:


> How can the 789 and A90 be warmer/darker/brighter than the other?  They are both linear amplifiers and don't color the sound whatsoever.


Power supply makes more difference than Topology and Topping power supply is mind blowing when it comes to noise floor. Same reason why HPA4 sound noticably better than cheap thx amps with poor power supplies.


----------



## wallaby1170

the machine said:


> To me, these are opposite descriptions. Maybe you're meaning something other than I'm interpreting. I too, think the A90 is warmer than the 789. I had a sense of a little more meatyness to the sub bass. Warmer refers to lower than neutral, and brighter is higher than neutral, at least as i interpret it. I've never really heard others, or myself, describing a piece of audio equipment as cold, but will label something as bright. Dark and warm may not be referring to the same thing, but I'm confused as to how you're referring to warm, and also bright in the same description.


When I mentioned brighter in the last paragraph I was referring to the treble.  I thought the treble sounded like it was slightly rolled off the first time I listened to the A90.  After numerous listening sessions I realize that is not the case.


----------



## JanisR

Mains conditioners - any of you guys tried those or planning to with your A90 or A90+D90? What I have in mind is the Tacima CS947 - probably the cheapest of them.
Same question about ferrite ring cores - do you think the A90 puts us in the territory where it's worth considering those?


----------



## Racheski

Arniesb said:


> Power supply makes more difference than Topology and Topping power supply is mind blowing when it comes to noise floor. Same reason why HPA4 sound noticably better than cheap thx amps with poor power supplies.


Not with RCA connection on the A90 as I have posted about earlier because the noise floor was audible for me.  I was even using the Topping P50 linear power supply to power my DAC.


----------



## NickT23

KPzypher said:


> Wow, you have so much blind faith in a reviewer that promotes audio equipment.  Never quite understood this.....


Hello thank you for pointing out. I realize this even from Flux review. And usually he is bias and not straight forward. Very interestingly, i can usually if he is sincere and non bias or not, this time i can honestly say for the A90. Have you heard or own ths HPA-4. Lets face facts here, nobody will know if they dont do A/B testing silmultenously. Review can be misleading amd bias at times. Fairness and professionalism is eveything as a reviewer so there must be a balance of powitivamd negative review. All of his review for some reason are all positive from every audio product.


----------



## NickT23

Racheski said:


> Clearly it’s not blind faith, unless he didn’t watch the video or read the review.  What is your agenda against Sandu?


Biasness. Every product he reviews are all positive. Some products are not straightforward on which is better. It is to avoid misled information to his readers and I can understand that.


----------



## NickT23

KPzypher said:


> I have nothing against Sandu.  Taking someone else's word for it without experiencing yourself is blind faith.  It's just funny how some people take reviewer's words as if they're word of god.  To each his own I guess.


Problem: where to experince this yourself ? Audio companies are full of corporation greed. Most are small companies that unable to have their owm subsidaries or associate with physical dealers around the world.


----------



## NickT23

JanisR said:


> Believing a reputable reviewer is the best I can do without having listened to the device myself.


Yes especially since you dont gave the luxury to try on any demo shop


Racheski said:


> Fair enough, but if you read through Sandu’s review he provides a detailed explanation of the reasoning behind why the A90 is on the same level as the HP4A, so it is more than someone just saying, “because I said so.”  And very few people will have the means to compare the A90 to the HP4A given the latter’s price, so most of us will have to rely on someone’s else opinion if we are wondering how it stacks up against other amps.  With that said, I do wonder if the community will eventually put the A90 in the same performance category as the HP4A


Well the community will only know if they buy two amplifier to know it. But majoeoty is not willing to waste money on getting two peoducts just to try


----------



## NickT23

theBlackKey said:


> Guys lets just value our differences here, at the end of the day, we are all hobbyist in this field right? Sandu is a very good reviewer, I like him a lot and sometime I find myself disagree with him at some points, it is just the matter of my taste and my preferences toward what is best for me. One thing I would say though if you are a fan of huge soundstage and holographic, A90 is very very good but it is not quite up there with the big boy yet, other than that, what can I say, a very impressive amp for its price and you cannot go wrong or regret your decision at the price point.


Have you even heard the HPA-4 ?


----------



## theBlackKey

NickT23 said:


> Have you even heard the HPA-4 ?


Yes I do. It is a great amp. What about it?


----------



## reiserFS

Fits perfectly with the Modius.


----------



## NickT23

theBlackKey said:


> Yes I do. It is a great amp. What about it?


Did you do A/B comparison with the A90 ?


----------



## theBlackKey

NickT23 said:


> Did you do A/B comparison with the A90 ?


I dont have that luxury but I would love to. I have the A90 here and maybe if the lockdown in my city is cooling I may travel to an audio shop to compare them. But you already have Sandu doing that comparison, he is a very good reviewer, I may have different opinion when I have a chance to listen to both of them. Do you also listen to A90 already?


----------



## theBlackKey

reiserFS said:


> Fits perfectly with the Modius.


Congrats mate


----------



## NickT23

theBlackKey said:


> I dont have that luxury but I would love to. I have the A90 here and maybe if the lockdown in my city is cooling I may travel to an audio shop to compare them. But you already have Sandu doing that comparison, he is a very good reviewer, I may have different opinion when I have a chance to listen to both of them. Do you also listen to A90 already?


Sadly no. Nobody in this world can demo them without buying them. I kinda want to hear more impression !


----------



## NickT23

reiserFS said:


> Fits perfectly with the Modius.


My goodness not only it fits but match nicely as well. Why you dont want the D90 ? Just curious.


----------



## reiserFS

NickT23 said:


> My goodness not only it fits but match nicely as well. Why you dont want the D90 ? Just curious.


Yep, match made in heaven for sure! No D90 since it was over my budget and the Modius was just announced at the right time. $199 for a balanced well measuring DAC? Yes please!


----------



## NickT23

reiserFS said:


> Yep, match made in heaven for sure! No D90 since it was over my budget and the Modius was just announced at the right time. $199 for a balanced well measuring DAC? Yes please!


So its price per performance and its value. Anyway. never heard about the Modius Dac. Care to share some impression for the Modius Dac ?


----------



## reiserFS

NickT23 said:


> So its price per performance and its value. Anyway. never heard about the Modius Dac. Care to share some impression for the Modius Dac ?


I will post my impressions in the Modius thread soon.


----------



## NickT23

reiserFS said:


> I will post my impressions in the Modius thread soon.


Thanks. A simple straightforward impression is quite appreciate, no need to stress too much and give a perfect review. Also, wondering the impression with A90 + Modius performs.


----------



## KPzypher

Once again, man this thing is powerful.  I'm barely over 9 o'clock on the volume knob with balanced (XLR) on low gain on HD650.  Incredible.  And it runs lot cooler than the D90 on low gain.


----------



## wishbon3

Has anyone tried this with Utopia or Empyrean? How does it sound? I have a Woo WA8 and thought this would be a nice compliment.


----------



## frogmeat69

Just got mine today, so far the best amp I have used with my HE-6se cans, better than iCan Pro, SP200, or the Monoprice THX amp. 
Got it running at 1 o'clock in high gain balanced being fed with my RME ADI-2 DAC, good bass, plenty loud for my tastes.


----------



## wishbon3

frogmeat69 said:


> Just got mine today, so far the best amp I have used with my HE-6se cans, better than iCan Pro, SP200, or the Monoprice THX amp.
> Got it running at 1 o'clock in high gain balanced being fed with my RME ADI-2 DAC, good bass, plenty loud for my tastes.



I just ordered the a90/d90 stack, all this positiveness got to me. Hope it sounds as good as I think it does!


----------



## sabloke (Jun 22, 2020)

Can't get myself to buy a D90 because RME ADI-2 is so much more interesting as a device with all them tinkering knobs. Plus, I can get the RME DAC to use out of the box with my IEMs and headphones (none hard to drive) and then buy the A90 later.


----------



## 1slyB

People have been jumping on this amp for a bit in terms of power and not THX but I was looking at the Cayin IHA-6 which has been around for a a few years.  Both are "balanced" and its not that much of a price difference now a days.  The Cayin has 7k mw at 32 ohms balanced as well, relatively the same specs I know the Cayin loses it on the THD+N but it has usable rca connections.  

Is the Topping properly balanced as well or is it like the THX amps which are not really balanced?



sabloke said:


> RME ADI-2


 
I love the RME but it is a little behind now on specs and you can get a similarly measured result for way less.  You are paying for those tinkering knobs.


----------



## hmscott (Jun 28, 2020)

sabloke said:


> Can't get myself to buy a D90 because RME ADI-2 is so much more interesting as a device with all them tinkering knobs. Plus, I can get the RME DAC to use out of the box with my IEMs and headphones (none hard to drive) and then buy the A90 later.


It was a tough choice for me as well.  I finally decided I'd rather have the new D90 MQA / A90 now and wait for the new (up DAC'd) RME DAC + "P90(?)" later.

Plus the price of the new Topping D90 MQA + A90 together is less than a new RME ADI-2 Pro FSR BE:

RME ADI-2 Pro FSR BE Reference AD/DA Converter with Extreme Power Headphone Amplifiers and Remote (Black Edition)
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1539512-REG

This RME model is a bit less:

RME ADI-2 DAC FS Ultra-Fidelity PCM/DSD 768 kHz DA Converter
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1533149-REG

Discovering my old IEM's on the new D90 MQA / A90 stack is awesome.

Either way, they are both great.  I hope you enjoy your new RME ADI-2 + Topping A90!


----------



## sabloke

1slyB said:


> I love the RME but it is a little behind now on specs and you can get a similarly measured result for way less.  You are paying for those tinkering knobs.



Found a unit for about US $900 and couldn't pass. Will add the A90 soon, depending on how happy I am with ADI-2's amp. Who knows, I even have the option to hunt down a second hand A90 unit, hehe!  Sincerely doubt that the Special Edition would beat the vanilla + A90 combo.


----------



## NickT23

wishbon3 said:


> I just ordered the a90/d90 stack, all this positiveness got to me. Hope it sounds as good as I think it does!


Give me an impression after you demo. What are your headphone ?


----------



## wishbon3

NickT23 said:


> Give me an impression after you demo. What are your headphone ?


I currently have the Empyrean and Utopia. May be selling the Utopia soon though. 

I'll definitely test with both!


----------



## NickT23

wishbon3 said:


> I currently have the Empyrean and Utopia. May be selling the Utopia soon though.
> 
> I'll definitely test with both!


Why only two headphone ? Why sell away Utopia ? how are you going to sell ?


----------



## wishbon3

NickT23 said:


> Why only two headphone ? Why sell away Utopia ? how are you going to sell ?


These headphones were the two I enjoyed the most of all the others I tried. 

As for selling, I will probably post it here   .


----------



## gto88

when they said the product is balanced vs full balanced, are they real balanced deesign.
I recalled that smsl Sp200 is balanced, but it turns out it is not full/real balanced internal circuit.


----------



## square-none

sabloke said:


> Can't get myself to buy a D90 because RME ADI-2 is so much more interesting as a device with all them tinkering knobs. Plus, I can get the RME DAC to use out of the box with my IEMs and headphones (none hard to drive) and then buy the A90 later.



I'm the exact opposite, give me too many things to tinker with and I'll spend all my time doing just that instead of listening to and enjoying music.  A90 is simple and in pure DAC mode, its stupid simple.


----------



## kyotousa

Jon L said:


> I love tubes, too, but the Icon is a 6SN7 tube amp using paper-in-oil capacitors that puts out  451mW at 32 ohm, whereas Topping A90 is solid state amp putting out 6400mW at 32 Ohms at 1/3 the price...simply not apples to oranges.
> 
> On the other hand, I doubt people will be able to hear much difference among the low-distortion solid state amplifiers in true blind testing.



Tube sounds different than solid state amp, so it really has nothing to do with the wattage. 
If your headset only requires 50mw, why do you want a 6400mw amp anyway.


----------



## sabloke

I'd be interested to know how is the M11 Pro DAP pairing with A90. The little dual AK4497 DAP sounds very good by itself and can do 8X MQA (whatever that helps or nor dunno) but A90 can surely add low end slam, especially for power hungry cans. Anyone tried?


----------



## Baten

gto88 said:


> when they said the product is balanced vs full balanced, are they real balanced deesign.
> I recalled that smsl Sp200 is balanced, but it turns out it is not full/real balanced internal circuit.


This is real balanced, has two power supplies for each channel and is twice as loud!


----------



## sabloke

frogmeat69 said:


> Just got mine today, so far the best amp I have used with my HE-6se cans, better than iCan Pro, SP200, or the Monoprice THX amp.
> Got it running at 1 o'clock in high gain balanced being fed with my RME ADI-2 DAC, good bass, plenty loud for my tastes.



Could you please share your thoughts on how the A90 improves the sound of ADI-2? Is it a significant one? I'll end up buying A90 for the 4.4mm port alone anyway but it would be nice to know what else comes with it when paired with ADI-2.


----------



## gto88

Baten said:


> This is real balanced, has two power supplies for each channel and is twice as loud!


Ah, two power supplies, that is good, I heard that power supply is really important for an amp.


----------



## Mightygrey (Jun 24, 2020)

wishbon3 said:


> Has anyone tried this with Utopia or Empyrean? How does it sound? I have a Woo WA8 and thought this would be a nice compliment.


Listening to the Stellia right now on it. Via balanced/4-pin XLR its sounding amazing at 9'clock on low-gain. Dynamics are first-rate, detail is superb, and bass is hugely controlled. An absolute perfect pairing.


----------



## wishbon3

Mightygrey said:


> Listening to the Stellia right now on it. Via balanced/4-pin XLR it's sounding amazing at 9'clock on low-gain. Dynamics are first-rate, detail is superb, and bass is hugely controlled. An absolute perfect pairing.


Daaaang, not helping with the wait man! haha


----------



## Abodh

Another Excellent YouTube review and comparison between DX7 pro and A90 for you guys!


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Jun 25, 2020)

I like Oluv's reviews, specially on bluetooth portable speakers. Very honest, with out the bla bla bla...

Like how he use binaural mic on his reviews. It gives you the idea what he really is hearing.


----------



## JanisR

I had joined this forum before ordering my own A90 and now, having listened to it for a week, I feel I owe you guys a write-up of my impressions.

My setup before the upgrade: Qobuz (on PC) >> Chord Mojo >> Fostex Purplehearts.
After the upgrade: Qobuz >> Chord Mojo (switched to Line Level Mode) >> A90 >> Fostex Purplehearts.

My impressions:
What I very much expected, and got, is more body, more definition to the base. I'm not a basehead, but still excited.
Treble seems to have become just a bit better defined, perhaps sharper but not piercing or fatiguing. Overall, I would say the changes in treble are rather minor.
The big surprise, and unexpected, was the mids. I immediately noticed the vocals being much more natural and pleasant, the music in general being much more melodic and enjoyable. The changes in the mids are anything but subtle. When listening for the first time, I remember smiling and thinking that the upgrade was definitely worth it.
Overall, I can safely say it is a very noticeable upgrade to my system and it justifies the purchase price of the A90.

Not all is perfect though - as before, I still cannot listen with pleasure to orchestral classical music but I blame my Purplehearts for that. Opera sounds better due to the better vocals though. Some classical tracks sounded as mediocre as before. However, some tracks got completely transformed. I could swear Norah Jones' Sunrise now sounds as if played on a multi-thousand headphone setup.

Future upgrades:
Urgent: get Hifiman Arya or Hedd headphone (if I can find the latter for a good price and still trink I can brave the 700 grams of its weight)
Mid-term: upgrade Chord Mojo to the D90. I've gained a lot of confidence in Topping x90 products and want to aim for tha A90+D90 stack.
Long-term: replace the Purplehearts with Denon AH-D7200 or an AudioTechnica closed back.


----------



## sabloke

I was contemplating doing the same thing, buying the A90 to boost my Mojo, but then I have a great DAP in M11 Pro for on the go listening and needed something for desktop duties. My ADI-2FS is on its way and I'm sure A90 will follow next month  Enjoy your Mojo, still a great DAC after all these years, with the amp section quite below that level. Nothing the great A90 can't fix by the looks of it.


----------



## frogmeat69

sabloke said:


> Could you please share your thoughts on how the A90 improves the sound of ADI-2? Is it a significant one? I'll end up buying A90 for the 4.4mm port alone anyway but it would be nice to know what else comes with it when paired with ADI-2.


It makes it louder? This amp is about as transparent in it's sound as you can get, so along with the clean transparent sound of the RME, nothing gets in the way of the recording, which is what I was striving for, so it's about as close to my goal as I can get.


----------



## KenMan85

i have the d90 to a trafomatic head 2 with upgrades tubes . (about a 3k dollar amp as is) Gonna add a90 after it so i can get that extra tube width while keeping the clarity , and adding the power of the a90.  very excited for what that will bring as far as slam.


----------



## NoNameNPC (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello. I now have Gustard H10, any improvement if I get A90 instead and connect LCD2C via balanced? DAC Ares II, but don't receive yet.
Thx.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

Any A90 owner using Focal Utopias? Wondering how they pair.


----------



## 394216

Planning on getting this as an upgrade to my soloist sl mk2. The 4.4mm output I will use for my lcd-2f and t1 2nd gen and maybe iems.

So will this really be an upgrade from the burson? I use ifi micro idsd as dac. But planning to go full balanced bifrost 2 + a90.


----------



## Law87

Mightygrey said:


> Listening to the Stellia right now on it. Via balanced/4-pin XLR its sounding amazing at 9'clock on low-gain. Dynamics are first-rate, detail is superb, and *bass is hugely controlled*. An absolute perfect pairing.




interesting you say that, I dont think the bass is controlled at all, very boomy and loose.


----------



## wishbon3

Empyreans sound great on the A90, good purchase so far.


----------



## Mightygrey

Law87 said:


> interesting you say that, I dont think the bass is controlled at all, very boomy and loose.


And therein lies one of the greatest aspects of this hobby - finding something that sounds great to you.


----------



## Muataz

hmscott said:


> Any suggestions for an adapter to use with an "extra sensitive" IEM and the A90?
> 
> I am on L Gain and can barely come off of the stop of the volume control and the KZ AS16 listening volume is already too loud.  I'd like to get some more volume travel room - would an impedance matcher, attenuator, or something else fix this?
> 
> ...



I used ifi iematch. With it I can use my IEM with any amplifer with ease https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/


----------



## Muataz

1slyB said:


> People have been jumping on this amp for a bit in terms of power and not THX but I was looking at the Cayin IHA-6 which has been around for a a few years.  Both are "balanced" and its not that much of a price difference now a days.  The Cayin has 7k mw at 32 ohms balanced as well, relatively the same specs I know the Cayin loses it on the THD+N but it has usable rca connections.
> 
> Is the Topping properly balanced as well or is it like the THX amps which are not really balanced?
> 
> ...



Forget about watt, the A90 current power is more consistent with TA6120 ship


----------



## iFi audio

Muataz said:


> I used ifi iematch. With it I can use my IEM with any amplifer with ease https://ifi-audio.com/products/iematch/



Yes, iEMatch was designed to expand usable volume range with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Lucky87

What got my attention with this Amp is that it can best the Monoprice THX 887 which sounds great to me. Planning on trying it with my current headphones HD800, Empyrean, Z1R, and Utopia's, and with my Holo Spring 2 KTE and Chord Dave DACS... I will post my impression when I receive it which maybe this week unless it gets held up at the port.


----------



## motberg

Lucky87 said:


> What got my attention with this Amp is that it can best the Monoprice THX 887 which sounds great to me. Planning on trying it with my current headphones HD800, Empyrean, Z1R, and Utopia's, and with my Holo Spring 2 KTE and Chord Dave DACS... I will post my impression when I receive it which maybe this week unless it gets held up at the port.


If you could get a chance to check the preamp output to your Dyn Special 40's, that would be greatly appreciated also


----------



## Law87

Lucky87 said:


> What got my attention with this Amp is that it can* best the Monoprice THX 887 *which sounds great to me. Planning on trying it with my current headphones HD800, Empyrean, Z1R, and Utopia's, and with my Holo Spring 2 KTE and Chord Dave DACS... I will post my impression when I receive it which maybe this week unless it gets held up at the port.




inaudible to the ears....but the bass reproduction is different though.


----------



## ostewart

Just got my A90 and I can confirm it drives the HE6SE with ease 

Loving it so far, using the pre-amp out of my Keces S3 into the A90 as my D90 is in my main hifi system not my PC setup.


----------



## Gene4797

I just got my A90 and connect to D90 like 15 minutes ago and have no complaints yet, if comparing A90 to THX887 , A90 sound , on my taste, much better, more detail,warmer , I mean better in all aspects


----------



## Gene4797

To listen little longer I realize, d90 and a90 bring to my music amotions, music became alive, real enjoyable! Sorry for my English


----------



## Abodh

Gene4797 said:


> I just got my A90 and connect to D90 like 15 minutes ago and have no complaints yet, if comparing A90 to THX887 , A90 sound , on my taste, much better, more detail,warmer , I mean better in all aspects



Thanks a lot for sharing your thoughts! 
There are not many folks talking about the synergy between d90/a90 compared to d90/THX.
I have d90 hooked up to THX789 and I just got the a90. 
You are tempting me to ABx now


----------



## Gene4797

Abodh said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your thoughts!
> There are not many folks talking about the synergy between d90/a90 compared to d90/THX.
> I have d90 hooked up to THX789 and I just got the a90.
> You are tempting me to ABx now


You are welcome. For my ears A90 sound much better, I don’t know why THX didn’t bring to me any motions, I thought it was my problem, like I’m not sensitive anymore to music, but A90 fixed this problem)))


----------



## Cat Music

Gene4797 said:


> You are welcome. For my ears A90 sound much better, I don’t know why THX didn’t bring to me any motions, I thought it was my problem, like I’m not sensitive anymore to music, but A90 fixed this problem)))


What headphones are you using the A90 with?


----------



## Gene4797

Gene4797 said:


> You are welcome. For my ears A90 sound much better, I don’t know why THX didn’t bring to me any motions, I thought it was my problem, like I’m not sensitive anymore to music, but A90 fixed this problem)))





Cat Music said:


> What headphones are you using the A90 with?





Cat Music said:


> What headphones are you using the A90 with?


I am using now LCD2 and they sound like never before


----------



## Gene4797

Cat Music said:


> What headphones are you using the A90 with?


Yes, like second hours


----------



## ClicketEKlack

Wonder how a Topping A90/D90 MQA stack would sound compared to an iFi ProiDSD? Would love a one box solution. Would also love to not spend a grand if I don't have to.


----------



## Cevisi

does anyone here has the adi 2 fs and the a90 and could tell me if the adi benefits from the a90. and maybe show apicture of the stack


----------



## Gene4797

ClicketEKlack said:


> Wonder how a Topping A90/D90 MQA stack would sound compared to an iFi ProiDSD? Would love a one box solution. Would also love to not spend a grand if I don't have to.


I’m with you on same page, I bought d90 like 4 weeks ago, but ......, d90 didn’t sound good enough with out a90, before I had THX 889


----------



## Gene4797




----------



## ClicketEKlack

Gene4797 said:


> I’m with you on same page, I bought d90 like 4 weeks ago, but ......, d90 didn’t sound good enough with out a90, before I had THX 889



How does your new stack sound?


----------



## wishbon3

Gene4797 said:


>


Very nice,

I got the silver!


----------



## Gene4797

I don’t have big experience , i bout my first planar and amp like 6 months ago, for this time I had sennheiser hdvd 800, topping d70 with THX 789, and couple more, and I can say now I have overall the best sound, I just change headphones to quad era 1, also sound great. How  do you like yours stack? Sorry for my English!((


----------



## NickT23

Abodh said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your thoughts!
> There are not many folks talking about the synergy between d90/a90 compared to d90/THX.
> I have d90 hooked up to THX789 and I just got the a90.
> You are tempting me to ABx now


Because most people do not care about synergy level with amps and dacs. The tonality changes are very small increment.


----------



## Cat Music

Gene4797 said:


>


Could you advise me if I will make a good decision? I am thinking of buying the A90, but I do not know if it has a good synergy with my Sendy Aiva, or if I should buy a sp200, I do not know what is the use of knowing which of the two amplifiers is better if they do not make an excellent synergy with my Aiva, I hope you can help me thanks


----------



## Gene4797

wishbon3 said:


> Very nice,
> 
> I got the silver!





Cat Music said:


> Could you advise me if I will make a good decision? I am thinking of buying the A90, but I do not know if it has a good synergy with my Sendy Aiva, or if I should buy a sp200, I do not know what is the use of knowing which of the two amplifiers is better if they do not make an excellent synergy with my Aiva, I hope you can help me thanks


Hi, unfortunately I’m not expert and I can’t give you advice, i synergy d90 with THX 889 and my opinion, d90 much better synergy with d90, plus I don’t have to have a deal to sale THX, I just send back today and will get my money back, that’s why in my situation it wasn’t hard decision, i don’t know if I have to keep THX ...,probably I will, synergy with THX wasn’t terrible at all, with a90 just much Mach better, sorry I didn’t give you any advice !


----------



## iFi audio

ClicketEKlack said:


> Wonder how a Topping A90/D90 MQA stack would sound compared to an iFi ProiDSD? Would love a one box solution. Would also love to not spend a grand if I don't have to.



That's a fair question, I'd like to know the answer myself. Topping has been getting a lot of love on HF


----------



## Noobzilla

Alrighty. I have narrowed down my amp search to the GS-X mini and Topping A90. I'll be connecting the amp to my RME ADI-2 FS. Need to look for direct comparisons now. Huuuuge price difference though. Im tempted to order both now and try myself, but it would still be a month or so before I can get my headphone XLR cables.


----------



## Baten

Noobzilla said:


> Alrighty. I have narrowed down my amp search to the GS-X mini and Topping A90. I'll be connecting the amp to my RME ADI-2 FS. Need to look for direct comparisons now. Huuuuge price difference though. Im tempted to order both now and try myself, but it would still be a month or so before I can get my headphone XLR cables.


Honestly the A90 seems a good companion to a linear DAC like the RME. Don't overthink.


----------



## Cat Music

Baten said:


> Honestly the A90 seems a good companion to a linear DAC like the RME. Don't overthink.


when you say linear DAC you mean a DAC that doesn't color the sound, it's just true to the source?


----------



## Noobzilla

I've also been trying to look up what he means by linear DAC.


----------



## Baten

Cat Music said:


> when you say linear DAC you mean a DAC that doesn't color the sound, it's just true to the source?


Yes!


----------



## Noobzilla

For a bit I panicked thinking that linear DAC means I wont get full benefit with a balanced amp, which is false.


----------



## Baten

Noobzilla said:


> For a bit I panicked thinking that linear DAC means I wont get full benefit with a balanced amp, which is false.


No no


----------



## Muataz

One of my friend got A90 and dislike it so bad. he said he only can use high gain @ 12 to hear very well. He used chord qutest at 3v output.

Any thought what goes wrong for him ?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Why not borrow it and test for yourself...


----------



## Baten

Muataz said:


> One of my friend got A90 and dislike it so bad. he said he only can use high gain @ 12 to hear very well. He used chord qutest at 3v output.
> 
> Any thought what goes wrong for him ?


What heapdhones..? 3V input high gain output should go very loud, especially with XLR output :s


----------



## Muataz

Baten said:


> What heapdhones..? 3V input high gain output should go very loud, especially with XLR output :s


 Qutest has RCA only


----------



## Baten

Muataz said:


> Qutest has RCA only


You can still use 4-pin XLR and 4.4mm balanced output, even with RCA in...


----------



## Noobzilla

Muataz said:


> One of my friend got A90 and dislike it so bad. he said he only can use high gain @ 12 to hear very well. He used chord qutest at 3v output.
> 
> Any thought what goes wrong for him ?


What RCA cables? I bought cheap cables in the past for my subwoofers thinking they're all the same. Tried more expensive ones just to try to see if they made difference and it was total night and day difference to my shock.


----------



## NickT23

Noobzilla said:


> What RCA cables? I bought cheap cables in the past for my subwoofers thinking they're all the same. Tried more expensive ones just to try to see if they made difference and it was total night and day difference to my shock.


what is the difference then ?


----------



## KenMan85

NickT23 said:


> what is the difference then ?


their will be fairly significant difference.  In volume and clarity. RCA is Analogue , unlike Digital. Upgrading those cable types does yield improvement. Especially with subs because of how much power they produce.  Having shielded cables will increase blackness in the back round and add depth


----------



## NickT23

KenMan85 said:


> their will be fairly significant difference.  In volume and clarity. RCA is Analogue , unlike Digital. Upgrading those cable types does yield improvement. Especially with subs because of how much power they produce.  Having shielded cables will increase blackness in the back round and add depth


You mean RCA vs XLR ?


----------



## Noobzilla (Jul 5, 2020)

NickT23 said:


> what is the difference then ?


The sound from the subwoofers became cleaner and more impactful. I'd say more complete. My sub goes up to 140hz (I use up to 90hz). For some tracks particularly male vocals, I started hearing parts of voice when I go all the way up to 140hz. I only clearly noticed the voice with the better cables.

Actually now that I think of it. RCA cable from his qutest is less likely the culprit if he has another amp that works fine with it.

edit: it sounds like he has another amp. If he does, what's that amp?


----------



## Abodh

I have been doing some serious ABX testing between A90 and THX 789 using D90 and LCD-4 for the past week.
Very first thing I noticed was a90 seemed little warmer but upon further listening i hear that it has more clarity in mids and much  better sub bass compared to THX. But it takes a hit on upper notes, it lacks air on top. The overall synergy is of more details on individual instruments; but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit.

It degrades the holographic nature compared to THX, which is the whole game-plan/aim of my setup with LCD4 and d90. It feels more musical but lacks the 3D nature which makes the headphones disappear. I always felt that I am wearing the headphones even after 15-20 minutes of listening.

Upon further research i found that on paper, a90 has much better slew rates but much worse crosstalk between channels. 

This confirms my findings that a90 sufferers in separation and soundstage which ultimately ruins the “in the room” holographic sound.
THX on the other hand feels so effortless  even with less sub bass impact and individual instrument details. Just because it maintains that Impressive spatial separation and room size clues, no matter how busy the track gets.

I really wanted to like A90 to pair with d90 in terms of sound and looks. I tried really hard to like it but I just couldn’t ruin the main objective of my setup. So sadly I am returning it and keeping my old faithful THX 789.


----------



## Lucky87

Muataz said:


> One of my friend got A90 and dislike it so bad. he said he only can use high gain @ 12 to hear very well. He used chord qutest at 3v output.
> 
> Any thought what goes wrong for him ?



What is he using as a program to listen to music? Roon, Tidal, Windows 10, Apple? I had a problem when I used the Qutest in my Apple Mac Mini with my other AMPS. I use ROON and it will let you select what source to use etc no need to find other sound sources to disable.


----------



## gto88

I bought  THX 789 once, but its DAC section is a joke, so I returned it.
However, it really sound good, so I purchase SP200, and it didn't perform as good,
and after compared it with Burson Audio with V6 Vivid opamp, I sold it.
I am not so sure about THX performace now.


----------



## KPzypher

gto88 said:


> I bought  THX 789 once, but its DAC section is a joke, so I returned it.
> However, it really sound good, so I purchase SP200, and it didn't perform as good,
> and after compared it with Burson Audio with V6 Vivid opamp, I sold it.
> I am not so sure about THX performace now.



DAC section?  I'm pretty sure it's a dedicated HP amp, not an all-in-one unit.


----------



## Lucky87

So far I am impressed with the A90 and is very close in sound to my Monoprice THX 887 but with a very slight warm sound. But not as warm compared to my Violectric HPA V281 amp which sound like my Euforia tube amp. More than likely I will sell the 887 and use the A90 with my Chord Dave. I noticed a huge improvement in sound Single Ended with my HD 800 headphones vs the Dave single ended, but still trying to find a balanced cable for it. The only thing I DISLIKE on the A90 is the small volume noob. I wish it stuck out more it's to small not in width but in depth.


----------



## gto88

KPzypher said:


> DAC section?  I'm pretty sure it's a dedicated HP amp, not an all-in-one unit.


Sorry, I mixed it up with the first monoprice thx aaa dac/amp unit.


----------



## Abodh

gto88 said:


> I bought  THX 789 once, but its DAC section is a joke, so I returned it.
> However, it really sound good, so I purchase SP200, and it didn't perform as good,
> and after compared it with Burson Audio with V6 Vivid opamp, I sold it.
> I am not so sure about THX performace now.



SP200 is the weakest performer in THX lineup so i would urge you to not give up on THX without trying Drop THX 789 or Monolith THX 887 and pair it with a top of the line DAC to truly het to know the potential of that topology.
Monolith THX AMP-DAC combo has a mediocre DAC (~$200 mark DACs)


----------



## gto88

Abodh said:


> SP200 is the weakest performer in THX lineup so i would urge you to not give up on THX without trying Drop THX 789 or Monolith THX 887 and pair it with a top of the line DAC to truly het to know the potential of that topology.
> Monolith THX AMP-DAC combo has a mediocre DAC (~$200 mark DACs)


See this comment from master Switch:

*Compare it to the similarly priced Burson PLAY; both of them are minimalist, but the PLAY manages to be both striking and innovative. In our opinion, the AAA 789 is just dull. It’s an excellent amplifier, however, if slightly utilitarian.*


----------



## Abodh

gto88 said:


> See this comment from master Switch:
> 
> *Compare it to the similarly priced Burson PLAY; both of them are minimalist, but the PLAY manages to be both striking and innovative. In our opinion, the AAA 789 is just dull. It’s an excellent amplifier, however, if slightly utilitarian.*


Agreed, Bursin Play is a class A amp so it will definitely be more warmer, thicker and punchier compared to other liner amps like THX. 
But I was assuming we are only comparing liner amps here to have better synergy with other parts of our setup. 
I have LCD-4 which are already warmer and punchier in bass so i am looking to pair it with a liner and holographic dac and amp.
So going warmer with a90 or class A amp wouldn’t be my goal.
But if you have Wider and thinner sounding headphones then obviously you want to go towards thicker and warmer dac amps


----------



## Jon L

Abodh said:


> SP200 is the weakest performer in THX lineup so i would urge you to not give up on THX without trying Drop THX 789 or Monolith THX 887


Not according to this review...
https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/he...x-789-vs-benchmark-hpa4-battle-of-the-thx-es/


----------



## KPzypher

SMSL is coming out with SP400 based on THX to stack with my M400, and I'm banking on that as far as THX amps go.

I also have the D90(MQA) and A90, which I both love.

A90, 789, SP200, 888, etc.... all sound awesome and measure well.  Just pick your flavor and you won't go wrong whichever route you decide to take.


----------



## gto88

Any data on sp400?


----------



## Cevisi

gto88 said:


> Any data on sp400?


no not yet


----------



## KPzypher

gto88 said:


> Any data on sp400?



Last I heard from SMSL rep was June release.  Well, we're now in July.  

They're probably trying their best to test/tune/tweak in-house to ensure it has better measurements than the A90 before release.

I think there's a measurement war going on among certain chi-fi brands.  Can't say that's always a good thing though, when they start skimping in other areas just to have products that measure well (i.e. supposedly lack of output buffer on M400).


----------



## koven

Abodh said:


> I have been doing some serious ABX testing between A90 and THX 789 using D90 and LCD-4 for the past week.
> Very first thing I noticed was a90 seemed little warmer but upon further listening i hear that it has more clarity in mids and much  better sub bass compared to THX. But it takes a hit on upper notes, it lacks air on top. The overall synergy is of more details on individual instruments; but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit.
> 
> It degrades the holographic nature compared to THX, which is the whole game-plan/aim of my setup with LCD4 and d90. It feels more musical but lacks the 3D nature which makes the headphones disappear. I always felt that I am wearing the headphones even after 15-20 minutes of listening.
> ...



I'd agree w/ your impressions.. it's a great amp for $500, clean and powerful, but one glaring downside for me is soundstage and imaging are mediocre at best.


----------



## Baten

Abodh said:


> I have been doing some serious ABX testing between A90 and THX 789 using D90 and LCD-4 for the past week.
> Very first thing I noticed was a90 seemed little warmer but upon further listening i hear that it has more clarity in mids and much  better sub bass compared to THX. But it takes a hit on upper notes, it lacks air on top. The overall synergy is of more details on individual instruments; but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit.
> 
> It degrades the holographic nature compared to THX, which is the whole game-plan/aim of my setup with LCD4 and d90. It feels more musical but lacks the 3D nature which makes the headphones disappear. I always felt that I am wearing the headphones even after 15-20 minutes of listening.
> ...


The crosstalk is worse in low gain but it is superb in medium and high gain according to the tests


----------



## NickedWicked

Lucky87 said:


> So far I am impressed with the A90 and is very close in sound to my Monoprice THX 887 but with a very slight warm sound. But not as warm compared to my Violectric HPA V281 amp which sound like my Euforia tube amp. More than likely I will sell the 887 and use the A90 with my Chord Dave. I noticed a huge improvement in sound Single Ended with my HD 800 headphones vs the Dave single ended, but still trying to find a balanced cable for it. The only thing I DISLIKE on the A90 is the small volume noob. I wish it stuck out more it's to small not in width but in depth.


How does the A90 weigh up to the V281 in terms of sound? I have a V281 myself as well but I’m still waiting for my Topping stack to arrive.


----------



## jpanic4 (Jul 5, 2020)

Abodh said:


> I have been doing some serious ABX testing between A90 and THX 789 using D90 and LCD-4 for the past week.
> Very first thing I noticed was a90 seemed little warmer but upon further listening i hear that it has more clarity in mids and much  better sub bass compared to THX. But it takes a hit on upper notes, it lacks air on top. The overall synergy is of more details on individual instruments; but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit.
> 
> It degrades the holographic nature compared to THX, which is the whole game-plan/aim of my setup with LCD4 and d90. It feels more musical but lacks the 3D nature which makes the headphones disappear. I always felt that I am wearing the headphones even after 15-20 minutes of listening.
> ...


I felt the same way! I returned the 789 and got the A90 without A/B due to all of the reviews. I’m just using it with a HD650 via single ended and I’m not so sure I like it better. I thought something must be wrong with me if everyone has been raving about it. It def sounds warmer which is why I wanted to get it in the first place but when the song gets busy it doesn’t sound the same. I don’t know what to do. Was hoping for this to be my end game amp..I just got it a couple of days ago and not sure if it’ll get better over time? Also using the M200 as my dac.


----------



## KPzypher (Jul 5, 2020)

I don't understand some folks with good measuring components that go out and buys another similar product and expect to be blown away by it or simply unhappy with the results.  I mean it's your money and you're of course entitled to do as you please, but where's the logic in that?  I just can't fathom the thought process.

If any one product was that earth shattering, it would achieve market dominance.  That's usually how free market works, barring noise from marketing and other externals factors.

I think too many folks are just too easily swayed by baseless marketing and meaningless reviews.
Why put so much faith in reviews? knowing well they all are nothing more than subjective viewpoints or show preferential interest.

Maybe it's time for some real expectation management for some of us.


----------



## jpanic4

KPzypher said:


> I don't understand some folks with good measuring components that go out and buys another similar product and expect to be blown away by it or simply unhappy with the results.  I mean it's your money and you're of course entitled to do as you please, but where's the logic in that?  I just can't fathom the thought process.
> 
> If any one product was that earth shattering, it would achieve market dominance.  That's usually how free market works, barring noise from marketing and other externals factors.
> 
> ...




you are right and I’m definitely guilt of that. Honestly, I think since both were such a big purchase for me I wanted to make sure I chose wisely as I would keep this for a long time. And I don’t have the option to listen to multiple units at the same time and decide which one to keep.

But I get what you mean. Thank you for bringing that up. I need to get better at not being swayed by marketing and reviews. But without the reviews what other ways do you recommend figuring out what is a good buy?


----------



## KPzypher (Jul 5, 2020)

jpanic4 said:


> you are right and I’m definitely guilt of that. Honestly, I think since both were such a big purchase for me I wanted to make sure I chose wisely as I would keep this for a long time. And I don’t have the option to listen to multiple units at the same time and decide which one to keep.
> 
> But I get what you mean. Thank you for bringing that up. I need to get better at not being swayed by marketing and reviews. But without the reviews what other ways do you recommend figuring out what is a good buy?



I feel you.  I'm not suggesting total disregard to reviews, but rather take a step back and view them with a 'giant grain of salt.'  And never fall into the hype, no matter how good they sound.  Remember, there's never been one single product that stood above all else. 

For me, reviews are helpful and I mainly view them for packaging, functions/features, design, and to get '*general*' sense of capability/sound.  But I never fully rely on reviews for sound.

This community constantly shoots itself in the foot, and as a result, audio products as of late are so hyper-inflated, flagships in particular, without any real/justifiable gains.


----------



## motberg

KenMan85 said:


> their will be fairly significant difference.  In volume and clarity. RCA is Analogue , unlike Digital. Upgrading those cable types does yield improvement. Especially with subs because of how much power they produce.  Having shielded cables will increase blackness in the back round and add depth


Subs may also be a considerable distance from the output, which could cause some problems for single ended RCA signal. I am using about 3 meters RCA to each of my subs, better quality cable but not audiophile stuff, and it is working well. Up to a meter or 2 though, I would think things should be OK with most decent quality cables. Non-shielded RCA has caused some very audible problems in my system also, even at much shorter lengths, which was fixed by using a shielded cable.


----------



## motberg

My personal experience has been that the average of the reviews/comments is much more valid than the exact standings in the test results... best to try before you buy wherever possible...


----------



## adeadcrab

Abodh said:


> I have been doing some serious ABX testing between A90 and THX 789 using D90 and LCD-4 for the past week.
> Very first thing I noticed was a90 seemed little warmer but upon further listening i hear that it has more clarity in mids and much  better sub bass compared to THX. But it takes a hit on upper notes, it lacks air on top. The overall synergy is of more details on individual instruments; but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit.
> 
> It degrades the holographic nature compared to THX, which is the whole game-plan/aim of my setup with LCD4 and d90. It feels more musical but lacks the 3D nature which makes the headphones disappear. I always felt that I am wearing the headphones even after 15-20 minutes of listening.
> ...


Thanks for the review!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the new A90. We have awarded it with our recommended buy award. 
Find out why, now on Headfonia!
https://www.headfonia.com/topping-a90-review/


----------



## Jon L

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we review the new A90. We have awarded it with our recommended buy award.
> Find out why, now on Headfonia!
> https://www.headfonia.com/topping-a90-review/



According to that review, if one is not needing true-balanced operations (A90) or cheaper price (SMSL), then:
"Sonically the A90 is line-ball with the SMSL SP200 THX 888, to my ears at least, when volume-matched and played back-to-back"


----------



## JerryLeeds

My A90 is being delivered today ... using it with a Bifrost 2 ... will there be an issue if I use XLR Y cables to connect my DAC to the A90 and another headphone amp? (Planning on using just one amp at a time)


----------



## KPzypher

JerryLeeds said:


> My A90 is being delivered today ... using it with a Bifrost 2 ... will there be an issue if I use XLR Y cables to connect my DAC to the A90 and another headphone amp? (Planning on using just one amp at a time)



Not sure how stellar lineout is on the Bifrost but I use RCA splitters on my M400 to connect two separate amps with no noticeable issues.  I suppose as long as you use a decent cable, shouldn't introduce any noticeable noise.  What amp do you plan on using beside the A90?


----------



## ahmonge

Looking for a DAC/Headphones amp for desktop use. I wonder if Topping is planning to develop something like the DX7/DX7 Pro with the technology used in D90/A90.


----------



## KPzypher

ahmonge said:


> Looking for a DAC/Headphones amp for desktop use. I wonder if Topping is planning to develop something like the DX7/DX7 Pro with the technology used in D90/A90.



Are you looking for an all-in-one unit?  What's your budget.


----------



## Muataz

ahmonge said:


> Looking for a DAC/Headphones amp for desktop use. I wonder if Topping is planning to develop something like the DX7/DX7 Pro with the technology used in D90/A90.



If you are looking for integrated, check DAART Yulong Aquila II. the usb input implementation seems very good.


----------



## ahmonge

KPzypher said:


> Are you looking for an all-in-one unit? What's your budget


Yes, all-in-one is my preferred solution. Up to 600€ budget.



Muataz said:


> If you are looking for integrated, check DAART Yulong Aquila II. the usb input implementation seems very good.


I’ll have a look into it.


----------



## Muataz

ahmonge said:


> Yes, all-in-one is my preferred solution. Up to 600€ budget.
> 
> 
> I’ll have a look into it.



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/yulong-da-art-aquila-ii-an-affordable-all-in-one-performer.929479/


----------



## ahmonge

it has an impressive specifications sheet. Thanks for the information, Muataz.


----------



## cfranchi

If using RCA inputs, can we use balanced outputs ?


----------



## jpanic4

cfranchi said:


> If using RCA inputs, can we use balanced outputs ?


Yes but all you are really getting is more output power vs se output in most cases. There are some instances the where the output power is the same in both like the SMSL sp200, in which case there is no real benefit.

Still new and learning so if this is wrong I’m sorry!


----------



## Baten

jpanic4 said:


> Yes but all you are really getting is more output power vs se output in most cases. There are some instances the where the output power is the same in both like the SMSL sp200, in which case there is no real benefit.
> 
> Still new and learning so if this is wrong I’m sorry!


No, correct


----------



## ahmonge

cfranchi said:


> If using RCA inputs, can we use balanced outputs ?



if your amp has both balanced and SE headphone outputs and gives more or less double power in balanced compared to SE outputs, use balanced with the corresponding headphone cable. You have peid money for two power amps on each channel of the balanced output (I know it's an oversimplification), but only one of them is used on each channel of the SE output.


----------



## JerryLeeds

KPzypher said:


> Not sure how stellar lineout is on the Bifrost but I use RCA splitters on my M400 to connect two separate amps with no noticeable issues.  I suppose as long as you use a decent cable, shouldn't introduce any noticeable noise.  What amp do you plan on using beside the A90?



LOXJIE P20 ... nice neat stack .. little room on my desk


----------



## HarveyKrisz

I’ve just received my A90 and it’s got a bit wobbly volume knob. Has anyone experienced the same issue?


----------



## KPzypher

HarveyKrisz said:


> I’ve just received my A90 and it’s got a bit wobbly volume knob. Has anyone experienced the same issue?



Mine isn't wobbly at all with good tension.  Other than the knob being a bit short, feels pretty darn good for a $500 amp.


----------



## jpanic4

HarveyKrisz said:


> I’ve just received my A90 and it’s got a bit wobbly volume knob. Has anyone experienced the same issue?



I have the same issue but heard that it’s normal. This was posted on another forum. 

https://m.imgur.com/a/60nHNRG#WEmoxex


----------



## JerryLeeds (Jul 7, 2020)

I got mine yesterday as well ...Not wobbly for me ... but if I “King Kong it“ I’m sure it would wobble after breaking it


----------



## ClicketEKlack

Just got the A90/D90MQA stack -- Apos delivered 3 days ahead of schedule! Really delighted with the sound. This may be an endgame setup, as I can't imagine what more I'd want or expect sonically, from, say, a Chord DAVE or some other ultra-high end gear. The 4.4mm Pentaconn output is a game-changer, as it allows me to have one cable for both desktop and DAP. I was curious as to how much better it might sound than my HiBy R6 Pro, and the answer is: quite a bit. The whole presentation is just BIGGER, punchier, and smoother. More detail everywhere. Sound feels very warm and organic, pairs really well with Focal Utopias. Loving it with both MQA and Qobuz Hi-Res. This will be the acid test for which streaming service I marry.


----------



## drgameboy

Quick Question audio experts, Just ordered the A90... already have the THX 789... Can I use the A90 as a preamp balanced to my THX 789? trying to share the D90 DAC between the A90 and THX 789. 789 will power my TH900 and A90 will power my HD800S... is this a good idea or should i use the RCA output of the D90 to the THX 789?


----------



## Muataz

drgameboy said:


> Quick Question audio experts, Just ordered the A90... already have the THX 789... Can I use the A90 as a preamp balanced to my THX 789? trying to share the D90 DAC between the A90 and THX 789. 789 will power my TH900 and A90 will power my HD800S... is this a good idea or should i use the RCA output of the D90 to the THX 789?



Use XLR/RCA output of D90 with splitter for both amp.


----------



## KPzypher

drgameboy said:


> Quick Question audio experts, Just ordered the A90... already have the THX 789... Can I use the A90 as a preamp balanced to my THX 789? trying to share the D90 DAC between the A90 and THX 789. 789 will power my TH900 and A90 will power my HD800S... is this a good idea or should i use the RCA output of the D90 to the THX 789?



Use XLR to A90 and RCA to 789


----------



## Muataz

ClicketEKlack said:


> Just got the A90/D90MQA stack -- Apos delivered 3 days ahead of schedule! Really delighted with the sound. This may be an endgame setup, as I can't imagine what more I'd want or expect sonically, from, say, a Chord DAVE or some other ultra-high end gear. The 4.4mm Pentaconn output is a game-changer, as it allows me to have one cable for both desktop and DAP. I was curious as to how much better it might sound than my HiBy R6 Pro, and the answer is: quite a bit. The whole presentation is just BIGGER, punchier, and smoother. More detail everywhere. Sound feels very warm and organic, pairs really well with Focal Utopias. Loving it with both MQA and Qobuz Hi-Res. This will be the acid test for which streaming service I marry.



Do you have Dave ? and you compare them ?


----------



## jpanic4

drgameboy said:


> Quick Question audio experts, Just ordered the A90... already have the THX 789... Can I use the A90 as a preamp balanced to my THX 789? trying to share the D90 DAC between the A90 and THX 789. 789 will power my TH900 and A90 will power my HD800S... is this a good idea or should i use the RCA output of the D90 to the THX 789?


Im really hoping you can A/B test these two. I didn’t have the luxury of testing them both.. I had to return the 789 before the A90 came in. Can you please share your thoughts once you listen to them?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

Muataz said:


> Do you have Dave ? and you compare them ?



No, I can't afford a DAVE right now, nor do I feel the need to audition any new gear after getting a system I enjoy. What I meant was that I can't imagine what more in the way of performance a DAVE would bring to the table that would justify the cost. I have little doubt that a Dave would win in an A/B with my Topping stack. It's also over eight times as expensive (new). Would the same Qobuz or Tidal track sound eight times as good on the DAVE? Maybe? I suspect not. I'm fine not knowing, too.


----------



## drgameboy

jpanic4 said:


> Im really hoping you can A/B test these two. I didn’t have the luxury of testing them both.. I had to return the 789 before the A90 came in. Can you please share your thoughts once you listen to them?



absolutely, I will report back my impressions.


----------



## gzbaga

Hey I am wondering what gain were you guys using when the holographic effect gets worse? Much appreciated.


Abodh said:


> but as the tracks gets busy, the soundstage, imagine and separation takes a hit





jpanic4 said:


> I felt the same way!


----------



## HarveyKrisz

jpanic4 said:


> I felt the same way! I returned the 789 and got the A90 without A/B due to all of the reviews. I’m just using it with a HD650 via single ended and I’m not so sure I like it better. I thought something must be wrong with me if everyone has been raving about it. It def sounds warmer which is why I wanted to get it in the first place but when the song gets busy it doesn’t sound the same. I don’t know what to do. Was hoping for this to be my end game amp..I just got it a couple of days ago and not sure if it’ll get better over time? Also using the M200 as my dac.



I've had similar experience with 660s and I swapped for the 4.4m pentacon cable and it was night and day difference. (with Se sounded pretty terrible on every gain)  I highly recommend to get a balanced cable for your sennheiser I think it would improve a lot. I will test it with my Focal Clear too but I've only used the Balanced option there.


----------



## Cevisi

ClicketEKlack said:


> No, I can't afford a DAVE right now, nor do I feel the need to audition any new gear after getting a system I enjoy. What I meant was that I can't imagine what more in the way of performance a DAVE would bring to the table that would justify the cost. I have little doubt that a Dave would win in an A/B with my Topping stack. It's also over eight times as expensive (new). Would the same Qobuz or Tidal track sound eight times as good on the DAVE? Maybe? I suspect not. I'm fine not knowing, too.


Something 8 times the price would sound 10 to 15 % better in the audio world


----------



## KPzypher

Cevisi said:


> Something 8 times the price would sound 10 to 15 % better in the audio world



What formula did you use?  Wonder what 12.5% improvement sounds like.


----------



## Cevisi

KPzypher said:


> What formula did you use?  Wonder what 12.5% improvement sounds like.


Thats not a formula thats just experience


Maybe this video tells you more about what i mean






12.5 % better sound is like "is it better, yes a bit but is it actually worth hmmm no it isn't. But do i want it yes actually yes.


----------



## jpanic4

gzbaga said:


> Hey I am wondering what gain were you guys using when the holographic effect gets worse? Much appreciated.


It felt the same way in all of the gain settings. I’m trying to track down a 789 to A/B test.


----------



## KPzypher

Cevisi said:


> Thats not a formula thats just experience
> 
> 
> Maybe this video tells you more about what i mean
> ...




I was being sarcastic, but thanks for being a good sport.  😅👍😬


----------



## jpanic4

HarveyKrisz said:


> I've had similar experience with 660s and I swapped for the 4.4m pentacon cable and it was night and day difference. (with Se sounded pretty terrible on every gain)  I highly recommend to get a balanced cable for your sennheiser I think it would improve a lot. I will test it with my Focal Clear too but I've only used the Balanced option there.



Wish they were cheaper.  Is there a place to find them used? Sorry still new to this!


----------



## rayofsi

It's been a while since I listened to my lcd4. Need to pull out my monoprice 887 again to compare. The a90 sounds different..


----------



## gzbaga

Have also heard SE sounds compressed comparing to balanced due to power difference (in general). Could it be the issue there?


----------



## rayofsi

maybe just me, but the A90 sounds very unnatural.


----------



## NickT23

ufokillerz said:


> maybe just me, but the A90 sounds very unnatural.


How does it sounds unnatural ? the A90 is analytical and flat.


----------



## Baten

ufokillerz said:


> maybe just me, but the A90 sounds very unnatural.


Hmmmm odd mine sounds nothing like that


----------



## rayofsi

NickT23 said:


> How does it sounds unnatural ? the A90 is analytical and flat.



possibly like what other members are saying how the soundstage sounds compressed.
my previous amp for my lcd4's was the monoprice 887 which is thx. and that sounded great
bringing out my lcd4's reminds me what planar magnetic has to bring to the table, but maybe i'm expecting too much because of my other setup.


----------



## NickT23

ufokillerz said:


> possibly like what other members are saying how the soundstage sounds compressed.
> my previous amp for my lcd4's was the monoprice 887 which is thx. and that sounded great
> bringing out my lcd4's reminds me what planar magnetic has to bring to the table, but maybe i'm expecting too much because of my other setup.


Then if you have the 887, why bother going for A90 ? The difference is just better power and measurements. Maybe, is the headphone fault with the A90 ? What other headphone you tested on the A90 ?
Some people go as far as saying its a warmer sound in comparison to the THX, in which they are not suppose to be. Quite odd, and am unsure now.


----------



## Gene4797

I don’t know, possible maybe it just my taste, but to me A90 with D90 sound more natural and than Monoprice 887, I’m using lcd2 Fazor and quad era 1 and I’m so happy now how it’s sound, sorry for my English


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> I don’t know, possible maybe it just my taste, but to me A90 with D90 sound more natural and than Monoprice 887, I’m using lcd2 Fazor and quad era 1 and I’m so happy now how it’s sound, sorry for my English


what dac for the 887 ?


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> what dac for the 887 ?


D90


----------



## rayofsi

Baten said:


> Hmmmm odd mine sounds nothing like that


i'm a


NickT23 said:


> Then if you have the 887, why bother going for A90 ? The difference is just better power and measurements. Maybe, is the headphone fault with the A90 ? What other headphone you tested on the A90 ?
> Some people go as far as saying its a warmer sound in comparison to the THX, in which they are not suppose to be. Quite odd, and am unsure now.


the A90 looks better on top of the D90.. i only have a fazor lcd2 , and i doubt that will sound any different then my lcd4. my other headphones are not worth mentioning.


----------



## Gene4797

I really like also when I used questyle cma400 with drop thx 789, but I was stupid to return this stuff and I tell you truth , even now seems to me it was the best my set


----------



## Gene4797

ufokillerz said:


> i'm a
> 
> the A90 looks better on top of the D90.. i only have a fazor lcd2 , and i doubt that will sound any different then my lcd4. my other headphones are not worth mentioning.


Maybe it just taste which one based on my experience and my experience unfortunately just half a year


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> Maybe it just taste which one based on my experience and my experience unfortunately just half a year


Have you tried other expensive dac other than D90 ? Does the D90 still sounds better to you ?


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> Have you tried other expensive dac other than D90 ? Does the D90 still sounds better to you ?


Questyle i used as dac and also I tried sennheiser hdvd 80 and sennheiser I didn’t like at all


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> Questyle i used as dac and also I tried sennheiser hdvd 80 and sennheiser I didn’t like at all


How come ???? How does it sounds like ?
By the way, there are so many horrible expensive amps and dacs, dont know why.


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> How come ???? How does it sounds like ?
> By the way, there are so many horrible expensive amps and dacs, dont know why.


Sennheiser was just powerful but I can’t say any other good worlds about, in the beginning I thought it was my ears problem and I need some time to get use to, but in a week I compared with Audeze deckard and realized how terrible sennheiser sound, maybe because hdvd 80 just old model, but anyway even today  some stores have price like 2 thousand on it


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> Sennheiser was just powerful but I can’t say any other good worlds about, in the beginning I thought it was my ears problem and I need some time to get use to, but in a week I compared with Audeze deckard and realized how terrible sennheiser sound, maybe because hdvd 80 just old model, but anyway even today  some stores have price like 2 thousand on it


How does the  hdvd 80 sound in your opinion ?


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> How does the  hdvd 80 sound in your opinion ?


Terrible, just flat and colorless, sound so boring, no emotions


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> Terrible, just flat and colorless, sound so boring, no emotions


What about compare to the THX 789/887 or even your A90 ?


----------



## stersa

Arrived,and testing with my IEMS..Perfect match with them..







Best

Sisco


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> What about compare to the THX 789/887 or even your A90 ?


All this amps, in my opinion much better, I tried to get dac and amp in one peace, but after sennheiser I gave up


----------



## gzbaga

Have also read Chinese reviews saying A90 has smaller soundstage comparing to THX (other linear) amps, but is better at details, timbre, bass and vocals. Owners of A90 correct me if i am misinformed. So far that seems to be the only (major?) complaint. I am about the click the order button as I do not personally care much about soundstage per se.


----------



## koven

DAC would influence soundstage perception.. overall I think the A90 is better than D90. What I mean by that is, I'm finding A90 to be relatively comparable to more expensive SS amps, whereas the D90 more noticeably falls short vs more expensive DACs.


----------



## jpanic4

Gene4797 said:


> I really like also when I used questyle cma400 with drop thx 789, but I was stupid to return this stuff and I tell you truth , even now seems to me it was the best my set


I have the A90 and I’m reordering a 789 to test. Something about the A90 sounds different but I’m getting more used to the sound now. Hopefully once the 789 comes in I can fully compare the two and keep one for a long time. I’m finding that since this is all so subjective it’s hard to decide without trying them out. But unfortunately that’s not as easy to do, esp now.


----------



## Gene4797

jpanic4 said:


> I have the A90 and I’m reordering a 789 to test. Something about the A90 sounds different but I’m getting more used to the sound now. Hopefully once the 789 comes in I can fully compare the two and keep one for a long time. I’m finding that since this is all so subjective it’s hard to decide without trying them out. But unfortunately that’s not as easy to do, esp now.


It’s very interesting, let us know please,what you will keep and why ?


----------



## NickT23

jpanic4 said:


> I have the A90 and I’m reordering a 789 to test. Something about the A90 sounds different but I’m getting more used to the sound now. Hopefully once the 789 comes in I can fully compare the two and keep one for a long time. I’m finding that since this is all so subjective it’s hard to decide without trying them out. But unfortunately that’s not as easy to do, esp now.


After testing, can you get ride of the THX 789 ? Is there return policy by Drop ?


----------



## BubbaJay (Jul 11, 2020)

I have the good old SMSL SP200 and I really enjoy that amp but the A90 looks so interesting to me because of all that power.  I'm wondering though if it's really worth the up grade and how it sound with planars like the Ananda and 2C but also dynamics like the HP-3 and Elear.  If anyone has used any of those and even better with the SP200 as well what are they like with the A90.


----------



## Baten

I think the A90 knob alone is a big improvement over SP200, thx 789


----------



## HarveyKrisz

Baten said:


> I think the A90 knob alone is a big improvement over SP200, thx 789


I don't think so. Mine is a bit wobbly not as firm as I would like. And little bit shallow too.


----------



## Baten

HarveyKrisz said:


> I don't think so. Mine is a bit wobbly not as firm as I would like. And little bit shallow too.


Ahh yes its shallow but I like the travel. Mine is firm :x


----------



## cfranchi

Anyone has tested A90 with Hifiman HE6 ?


----------



## HarveyKrisz

Baten said:


> Ahh yes its shallow but I like the travel. Mine is firm :x


Its very annoying to me I don't know what to do, I don't think its normal or acceptable for this price. Should I contact where I bought it from?


----------



## Gene4797

HarveyKrisz said:


> Its very annoying to me I don't know what to do, I don't think its normal or acceptable for this price. Should I contact where I bought it from?


If you don’t like, why you don’t want to return?


----------



## KPzypher

HarveyKrisz said:


> Its very annoying to me I don't know what to do, I don't think its normal or acceptable for this price. Should I contact where I bought it from?



Mine doesn't wobble like the video clip someone posted here, but there is a slight play with the knob (increase in tension isn't perfect).  But overall, more than acceptable considering the price.

You shouldn't experience any significant wobble, but you also shouldn't expect the volume knob to feel like more expensive potentiometers or stepped attenuators on expensive devices.


----------



## HarveyKrisz

Gene4797 said:


> If you don’t like, why you don’t want to return?


Cos everything is good besides the knob and it's a big hassle to send back to China


----------



## Gene4797

HarveyKrisz said:


> Cos everything is good besides the knob and it's a big hassle to send back to China


I bought through US company, but unit I got straight from China


----------



## ahmonge

HarveyKrisz said:


> Its very annoying to me I don't know what to do, I don't think its normal or acceptable for this price. Should I contact where I bought it from?


No, it's not acceptable. This unit should be replaced.


----------



## Gene4797

HarveyKrisz said:


> Cos everything is good besides the knob and it's a big hassle to send back to China


Maybe they have office or contractors not far from you? I think you should call or email them anyway, why you should be upset for yours money?


----------



## Baten

Gene4797 said:


> I bought through US company, but unit I got straight from China


Was it apos audio? I had pretty smooth return of my SP200 with this company. In any case its worth a try.


----------



## KPzypher (Jul 11, 2020)

Baten said:


> Was it apos audio? I had pretty smooth return of my SP200 with this company. In any case its worth a try.



Yes APOS is pretty awesome with great customer service.  I've used them on several occasions now.  As soon as you send them the tracking info for the return package, they'll send out a replacement unit right away.   And their shipping is super fast considering they come from China.


----------



## Feilong4 (Jul 11, 2020)

cfranchi said:


> Anyone has tested A90 with Hifiman HE6 ?



FWIW, I'm using the A90 with the Susvara. If having enough headroom (or extra power) is the main concern, on high gain with balanced inputs and output, I'm on about 12 o'clock for casual listening, a bit lower for ambient listening, and 1-2'o clock for rocking out. This is with a lowered pre-amp (-5 db) to compensate for the EQ I use.

If you won't be EQing, you should have enough headroom or enough power to push the HE-6 to ear bleeding levels.


----------



## jpanic4

KPzypher said:


> Yes APOS is pretty awesome with great customer service.  I've used them on several occasions now.  As soon as you send them the tracking info for the return package, they'll send out a replacement unit right away.   And their shipping is super fast considering they come from China.


Agreed, APOS is awesome! I have bought a couple of things from them even returned an SP200 and they have been great to work with.

I got my A90 used, I also have the loose volume knob before the pot catches but seems like others have the same issue. I still miss my 789s pot feel.


----------



## koven

Feilong4 said:


> FWIW, I'm using the A90 with the Susvara. If having enough headroom (or extra power) is the main concern, on high gain with balanced inputs and output, I'm on about 12 o'clock for casual listening, a bit lower for ambient listening, and 1-2'o clock for rocking out. This is with a lowered pre-amp (-5 db) to compensate for the EQ I use.
> 
> If you won't be EQing, you should have enough headroom or enough power to push the HE-6 to ear bleeding levels.



The A90 really surprised me on the Susvara pairing. It's not the best I've heard but it is a no brainer under $1K.


----------



## drgameboy (Jul 11, 2020)

Just received a90 and d90 mqa combo from apos audio this afternoon. Ordered on Tuesday and delivered today via dhl express all the way from China to Texas, USA. I am very impressed with shipping speed . Initial impressions, very solid build quality on both dac and amp. Comparing this stack with a thx 789 and d70 combo with hd800s. Initial impession, the 789 has larger soundstage and sounds more balanced. As far as power difference between the thx 789 and a90, in the real world, no power difference at all, at least with the hd800s. I will let a90/d90 burn in for a few more days and post a follow up impression as soon as I can, but I am definitely not blown away by the a90/d90 combo compared to my thx 789/d70 combo. If you already have 789/d70, it might not be worth it to upgrade to a90/d90.... Anyways I will continue to let this burn in and post follow up impressions later.


----------



## Gene4797

Baten said:


> Was it apos audio? I had pretty smooth return of my SP200 with this company. In any case its worth a try.


Yes Apos, I can’t complain, all my transactions with them was so easy and smooth, they usually make return at same day they got package and in a day money on my account


----------



## jpanic4 (Jul 12, 2020)

drgameboy said:


> Just received a90 and d90 mqa combo from apos audio this afternoon. Ordered on Tuesday and delivered today via dhl express all the way from China to Texas, USA. I am very impressed with shipping speed . Initial impressions, very solid build quality on both dac and amp. Comparing this stack with a thx 789 and d70 combo with hd800s. Initial impession, the 789 has larger soundstage and sounds more balanced. As far as power difference between the thx 789 and a90, in the real world, no power difference at all, at least with the hd800s. I will let a90/d90 burn in for a few more days and post a follow up impression as soon as I can, but I am definitely not blown away by the a90/d90 combo compared to my thx 789/d70 combo. If you already have 789/d70, it might not be worth it to upgrade to a90/d90.... Anyways I will continue to let this burn in and post follow up impressions later.


Honestly I wasn’t sure if it was just me feeling that way. The A90 feels warmer but doesn’t feel as balanced to me. When the music gets busy, things like instruments separation is harder for me. I agree with the soundstage too but after a few days, I’m not sure if my ears got adjusted but the A90 started to sound better. I just reordered a 789 to to compare. Just got it in today. I’ll be swapping the DACs too to make sure that’s not causing any issues. I ordered the a90 because I was chasing more bass but I’m not sure getting a new amp was the answer. This process has really showed me how subjective all of this is since majority of the reviews put the a90 as a better amp vs the 789. But in my case, I’m not sure I feel the same. Doesn’t mean the reviews are wrong, it’s just what most reviews found pleasing is not the same as me. Hope that makes sense! Also wanted to note that none of these are super noticeable and that I’m listening on an HD6XX via SE, nothing fancy. Heard a blanced cable might make a difference so that will be the next thing to try out. I think my long term realtistic end game would be an LCD-2C and heard both amps work well with it.


----------



## drgameboy

jpanic4 said:


> Honestly I wasn’t sure if it was just me feeling that way. The A90 feels warmer but doesn’t feel as balanced to me. When the music gets busy, things like instruments separation is harder for me. I agree with the soundstage too but after a few days, I’m not sure if my ears got adjusted but the A90 started to sound better. I just reordered a 789 to to compare. Just got it in today. I’ll be swapping the DACs too to make sure that’s not causing any issues. I ordered the a90 because I was chasing more bass but I’m not sure getting a new amp was the answer. This process has really showed me how subjective all of this is since majority of the reviews put the a90 as a better amp vs the 789. But in my case, I’m not sure I feel the same. Doesn’t mean the reviews are wrong, it’s just what most reviews found pleasing is not the same as me. Hope that makes sense! Also wanted to note that none of these are super noticeable.



A90 is definitely not better than 789... Might actually be the other way round, at least with my hd800S.


----------



## Gene4797

jpanic4 said:


> Honestly I wasn’t sure if it was just me feeling that way. The A90 feels warmer but doesn’t feel as balanced to me. When the music gets busy, things like instruments separation is harder for me. I agree with the soundstage too but after a few days, I’m not sure if my ears got adjusted but the A90 started to sound better. I just reordered a 789 to to compare. Just got it in today. I’ll be swapping the DACs too to make sure that’s not causing any issues. I ordered the a90 because I was chasing more bass but I’m not sure getting a new amp was the answer. This process has really showed me how subjective all of this is since majority of the reviews put the a90 as a better amp vs the 789. But in my case, I’m not sure I feel the same. Doesn’t mean the reviews are wrong, it’s just what most reviews found pleasing is not the same as me. Hope that makes sense! Also wanted to note that none of these are super noticeable and that I’m listening on an HD6XX via SE, nothing fancy. Heard a blanced cable might make a difference so that will be the next thing to try out. I think my long term realtistic end game would be an LCD-2C and heard both amps work well with it.


Maybe you should try to use balanced cables, I bought my at Amazon, not fancy ones , for lcd for like $70 and for Era1 I paid about $55 and it’s made big difference in good way


----------



## rayofsi

jpanic4 said:


> Honestly I wasn’t sure if it was just me feeling that way. The A90 feels warmer but doesn’t feel as balanced to me. When the music gets busy, things like instruments separation is harder for me. I agree with the soundstage too but after a few days, I’m not sure if my ears got adjusted but the A90 started to sound better. I just reordered a 789 to to compare. Just got it in today. I’ll be swapping the DACs too to make sure that’s not causing any issues. I ordered the a90 because I was chasing more bass but I’m not sure getting a new amp was the answer. This process has really showed me how subjective all of this is since majority of the reviews put the a90 as a better amp vs the 789. But in my case, I’m not sure I feel the same. Doesn’t mean the reviews are wrong, it’s just what most reviews found pleasing is not the same as me. Hope that makes sense! Also wanted to note that none of these are super noticeable and that I’m listening on an HD6XX via SE, nothing fancy. Heard a blanced cable might make a difference so that will be the next thing to try out. I think my long term realtistic end game would be an LCD-2C and heard both amps work well with it.


just like how i'm feeling right now that the a90 isn't better then the monoprice 887 i have.


----------



## NickT23

ufokillerz said:


> just like how i'm feeling right now that the a90 isn't better then the monoprice 887 i have.


This is what happens if there are over hype products in audio industry. Paid/sponsored review.


----------



## rayofsi

NickT23 said:


> This is what happens if there are over hype products in audio industry. Paid/sponsored review.


Too many people asking questions whenever someone posts anything negative about a super hyped products.  I have a gustard a22 that definitely sounds much better then the topping d90 despite the worse measurements that no human ears will ever be able to distinguish.. but gustard doesn't have the paid reviews that topping has.


----------



## Gene4797

NickT23 said:


> This is what happens if there are over hype products in audio industry. Paid/sponsored review.


You’re right,but we don’t have other places to talk and discuss about, specially right now)))


----------



## frogmeat69

I got the A90 because I wanted the pre-amp option for my active speakers, otherwise I would still be using my Monoprice 887 or SMSL SP200, they are all pretty much equal, with the 887 just a little underwhelming compared to the other 2 with the HE-6se power wise.


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> You’re right,but we don’t have other places to talk and discuss about, specially right now)))


Yeah thats a fact


----------



## gzbaga

Mine arrived today. I got the Ananda and LCD2 pre-fazor running on Marantz HD-Dac1. Prob also gonna get the 789 for comparison.


----------



## NickT23

gzbaga said:


> Mine arrived today. I got the Ananda and LCD2 pre-fazor running on Marantz HD-Dac1. Prob also gonna get the 789 for comparison.


So you have both A90 and THX 789 ?


----------



## drgameboy

NickT23 said:


> So you have both A90 and THX 789 ?



I have both the a90 and the 789, and honestly think the 789 is a better amp with my hd800s and th900 mkii. Power wise, both amps are the same also, almost no difference at all. Everything being almost equal with both amps, the 789 presents a wider and clearer soundstage, with both my hd800s and th900.


----------



## NickT23

drgameboy said:


> I have both the a90 and the 789, and honestly think the 789 is a better amp with my hd800s and th900 mkii. Power wise, both amps are the same also, almost no difference at all. Everything being almost equal with both amps, the 789 presents a wider and clearer soundstage, with both my hd800s and th900.


Then what about A90 ?


----------



## Arniesb

drgameboy said:


> I have both the a90 and the 789, and honestly think the 789 is a better amp with my hd800s and th900 mkii. Power wise, both amps are the same also, almost no difference at all. Everything being almost equal with both amps, the 789 presents a wider and clearer soundstage, with both my hd800s and th900.


Have you used Balanced cable with a90?


----------



## Gene4797

drgameboy said:


> I have both the a90 and the 789, and honestly think the 789 is a better amp with my hd800s and th900 mkii. Power wise, both amps are the same also, almost no difference at all. Everything being almost equal with both amps, the 789 presents a wider and clearer soundstage, with both my hd800s and th900.


I think before make final decision you should burn  a90 like couple days, in my case it’s really proof sound


----------



## jpanic4 (Jul 14, 2020)

Gene4797 said:


> Maybe you should try to use balanced cables, I bought my at Amazon, not fancy ones , for lcd for like $70 and for Era1 I paid about $55 and it’s made big difference in good way


I got the balanced cables like you suggested. Thank you for suggesting that! It is a noticeable difference in the A90 and 789! Will post more later today or tomorrow.
Update: Most likely returning the M200. Can’t justify the price difference over the E30 for me. Bluetooth and “balanced“ outputs are not worth the price difference for me. Totally get why other might find it worth it.


----------



## drgameboy

Arniesb said:


> Have you used Balanced cable with a90?


Both systems are fully balanced. THX 789 is connected to D70 with Balanced cables, A90 is connected to D90 also with balanced cables. Both my HD800S and TH900 MK2 are using balanced cables. I would have to say, both amps are TOTALLY SILENT... Total blackness, cannot hear hiss or noise on both amps, with both XLR and RCA inputs. I know a couple of people complained about the A90 RCA input being noisy, not my experience at all. Back to my evaluation of both amps, they are both fantastic, I like them both. The 789 is the more airy sounding of the two, A90 has a touch of warmth to the sound, bass that hits a little harder and a more intimate sound stage... we are talking minuscule differences here. Again, I would admit I do not claim to have the best hearing in the world, but my conclusion is this... if you already have the 789, upgrading to the A90 is not worth it... unless you have a D90 and want to stack the A90 with it. Its more of a side grade IMHO, My 2 Cents.


----------



## NickT23

drgameboy said:


> Both systems are fully balanced. THX 789 is connected to D70 with Balanced cables, A90 is connected to D90 also with balanced cables. Both my HD800S and TH900 MK2 are using balanced cables. I would have to say, both amps are TOTALLY SILENT... Total blackness, cannot hear hiss or noise on both amps, with both XLR and RCA inputs. I know a couple of people complained about the A90 RCA input being noisy, not my experience at all. Back to my evaluation of both amps, they are both fantastic, I like them both. The 789 is the more airy sounding of the two, A90 has a touch of warmth to the sound, bass that hits a little harder and a more intimate sound stage... we are talking minuscule differences here. Again, I would admit I do not claim to have the best hearing in the world, but my conclusion is this... if you already have the 789, upgrading to the A90 is not worth it... unless you have a D90 and want to stack the A90 with it. Its more of a side grade IMHO, My 2 Cents.


Then if that is the case, what would you paired with the 789 ? So in another words, not worth to own both ?
At least the benefits of getting the A90 over the 789 is beauty. That Drop 789 is damn eye sore compare to the beautiful utilitarian Massdrop 789.


----------



## Noobzilla

I think not testing the A90 with balanced connection wont do it justice especially since it's a fully balanced amp which is one of its main advantage over the both drop 789 and monoprice 887


----------



## wallaby1170

I’m surprised some people are claiming the 789 has a wider soundstage than the A90.  To me it’s the opposite, A90 has a wider soundstage.  The A90 has more warmth (bass) the midrange sounds smoother while the 789 is slightly more analytical.  When the music gets very busy the A90 sounds slightly compressed compared to the 789.  I agree that the A90 is a side grade to the 789 definitely not an upgrade.


----------



## NickT23

wallaby1170 said:


> I’m surprised some people are claiming the 789 has a wider soundstage than the A90.  To me it’s the opposite, A90 has a wider soundstage.  The A90 has more warmth (bass) the midrange sounds smoother while the 789 is slightly more analytical.  When the music gets very busy the A90 sounds slightly compressed compared to the 789.  I agree that the A90 is a side grade to the 789 definitely not an upgrade.


Maybe they use different sources and headphones ??? Or some EQ preset ? So best to get both ???
Why does the A90 has wider soundstage than THX 789 ?


----------



## Flextreme

In my experience the Topping A90 did first sounded congested in direct comparison to my SMSL SP200 listening to my balanced Arya's, especially at high gain. 

In the beginning I even prefered mid gain on The A90, which sounded less congested than High. At first, the SP200 seems to have more Prat, better transient contrast, more energy in the upper regions. *But now, after a couple of days that seemed to fundamentally change....*

After a couple of days of "burn-in"???!!!, I flipped the gain switch back to High again, because I felt I was missing PRAT, almost always forcing me to increase volume. WOW: it really clicked for me today. Goosebumps everywhere.

No doubt the A90 has a warmer sound signature: as a result I do not need EQ for the Arya anymore. No need to boost (sub-)bass by 2db and no need to tame the 5K region anymore. I am not an THX 789 owner, but from what I understand has a more civilized sound profile than the SP200. I can imagine THX amp owners missing higher end frequencies or even find the bass slightly bloated with the A90. Especially when you do not need more bass or less highs with your current headphone. 

But for me, the A90 is utterly perfect for my Arya's. I feel so blessed to experience this: it really feels like I reached audio nirvana. The SP200 sounds course and tiring to listen to in comparison: EQ was needed and even then it was a sometimes tiring to listen for a long time: Arya's can sound a little harsh with certain songs.

In comparison to the SP200, the a90 has so much more to offer: The clearly bigger soundstage and the truly 3D, superbly detailed, wide and deep, nicely layered and holographic presentation is mesmerizingly beautiful. It makes it so easy emotionally to connect to music. No need to close your eyes: you hear, feel and experience everything. At medium gain I felt I lost detail, speed and dynamics when I lowered volume. Now, on high gain (which subjectively sounded congested in the beginning) lowering volume does not reduce my ability to enjoy the music as much. 

My conclusions are highly subjective (especially burn in is controversial), but *I really, really, really recommend Arya owners to try the A90 or A90 owners to give Arya a chance. * I do think it is important to allow both the A90 and the Arya to exercise their muscles (burn-in) for at least a couple of days before you pass final judgement.  

Also, I really recommend the Soundnews review: his analysis is in my humble opinion spot-on.


----------



## Gene4797

Flextreme said:


> In my experience the Topping A90 did first sounded congested in direct comparison to my SMSL SP200 listening to my balanced Arya's, especially at high gain.
> 
> In the beginning I even prefered mid gain on The A90, which sounded less congested than High. At first, the SP200 seems to have more Prat, better transient contrast, more energy in the upper regions. *But now, after a couple of days that seemed to fundamentally change....*
> 
> ...


Man, this amp making music so motion, I couldn’t get motions from thx amps, they sound just analytical,I’m with you on same page


----------



## Baten

I have owned the 789, SP200 and A90 and honestly they are all quite close. SP200 has least enjoyable knob but crazy loud volume. 789 and A90 are more similar than dissimilar.

But A90 wins imo with its internal power supply, XLR and RCA pre amp and lovely feature set. I sure love mine


----------



## djn04

Flextreme said:


> In my experience the Topping A90 did first sounded congested in direct comparison to my SMSL SP200 listening to my balanced Arya's, especially at high gain.
> 
> In the beginning I even prefered mid gain on The A90, which sounded less congested than High. At first, the SP200 seems to have more Prat, better transient contrast, more energy in the upper regions. *But now, after a couple of days that seemed to fundamentally change....*
> 
> ...



I have a D90/A90 stack and recently added the Aryas to the mix. Sounds great to me. Are you using the stock Arya cable? I'm waiting for a balanced cable I recently ordered.


----------



## wallaby1170

NickT23 said:


> Maybe they use different sources and headphones ??? Or some EQ preset ? So best to get both ???
> Why does the A90 has wider soundstage than THX 789 ?


I used the Topping D90 MQA DAC as the source for both the A90 and the 789 interchanging Balanced and RCA cables between both amps.  The headphones I primarily listen to are the Focal Clears and the Sennheiser HD 660S.  I don't use EQ presets.  When listening with headphones I think the A90 has a wider soundstage than the THX 789 because instruments assigned to the left channel and to the right channel respectively sound wider, further apart.  The first time I listened to the A90 with Sennheiser HD 660S the soundstage sounded almost as wide as the HD 800S.


----------



## NickT23

wallaby1170 said:


> I used the Topping D90 MQA DAC as the source for both the A90 and the 789 interchanging Balanced and RCA cables between both amps.  The headphones I primarily listen to are the Focal Clears and the Sennheiser HD 660S.  I don't use EQ presets.  When listening with headphones I think the A90 has a wider soundstage than the THX 789 because instruments assigned to the left channel and to the right channel respectively sound wider, further apart.  The first time I listened to the A90 with Sennheiser HD 660S the soundstage sounded almost as wide as the HD 800S.


What as wide as HD800 that says a lot. Some impression here stating the 789 is wider than the A90. Are there any difference between the A90 and 789 using Balance and RCA cables ? You use optical or coaxial or usb ? Do you tried any low end headphone such as M40x or something ? Something less high end


----------



## kdphan

If anyone is looking for an A90 in black finish, let me know. I've barely used mine and will be going back in the box.


----------



## wallaby1170

NickT23 said:


> What as wide as HD800 that says a lot. Some impression here stating the 789 is wider than the A90. Are there any difference between the A90 and 789 using Balance and RCA cables ? You use optical or coaxial or usb ? Do you tried any low end headphone such as M40x or something ? Something less high end


Balance and RCA cables sound the same on both A90 and 789 except the volume output is louder when using the Balance cables.  For the input I use usb.  I have the Sony MDR-7506 headphones.  I guess they would be considered low end.  The MDR 7506 sound pretty good with the A90.  I'm surprised how much bass they put out on low gain.


----------



## NickT23

kdphan said:


> If anyone is looking for an A90 in black finish, let me know. I've barely used mine and will be going back in the box.


Why you dont like it ?


----------



## Gene4797

Baten said:


> with its internal power supply, XLR and RCA pre amp and lovely feature set. I sure love mine


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> Why you dont like it ?


I like it
I've maxed out my listening space around the house, so the 4th amp has to go.


----------



## NickT23

kdphan said:


> I like it
> I've maxed out my listening space around the house, so the 4th amp has to go.


So why in the first place you both the A90 ? The you decided to sell it ?


----------



## Gene4797

I think we can’t compare a90 to some amps which one coast over 1000 dollars because it’s not fair, but  to amps in the same price range , I think a90 one of the best amp, at least I stopped  to buy amps to make my sound dissent. I listen to jazz and classical music , using Tidal and I think my d90 and a90 sound pretty good for money which I spent, just my 2 cents


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> So why in the first place you both the A90 ? The you decided to sell it ?


Most people, including me, like to try new things. The A90 has gotten great feedback from most owners, and it is well deserved.
It's a great amp for the price no doubt.


----------



## NickT23

kdphan said:


> Most people, including me, like to try new things. The A90 has gotten great feedback from most owners, and it is well deserved.
> It's a great amp for the price no doubt.


So meaning you prefer other expensive amps on your possession over A90 ?


----------



## rayofsi

Gene4797 said:


> I think we can’t compare a90 to some amps which one coast over 1000 dollars because it’s not fair, but  to amps in the same price range , I think a90 one of the best amp, at least I stopped  to buy amps to make my sound dissent. I listen to jazz and classical music , using Tidal and I think my d90 and a90 sound pretty good for money which I spent, just my 2 cents


compared mine to the monprice thx 887 which costs less.


----------



## Gene4797

ufokillerz said:


> compared mine to the monprice thx 887 which costs less.


I had thx 887 and to me a90 sound better, more natural ,but everyone have own taste


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> So meaning you prefer other expensive amps on your possession over A90 ?


Yes, but it doesn't mean A90 is a bad amp.


----------



## Baten

a90 not a bad amp at all


----------



## Flextreme (Jul 15, 2020)

djn04 said:


> I have a D90/A90 stack and recently added the Aryas to the mix. Sounds great to me. Are you using the stock Arya cable? I'm waiting for a balanced cable I recently ordered.



Balanced custom cable.

I'm running a Naim DAC on RCA, so I have the D90 dac coming in. From what I read so far, Running the A90 fully balanced does give best results


----------



## rmsanger

Has anyone heard the A90 with Abyss 1266 Phi TC ?  I'm intrigued at the measurements & specs for the price point but I'm worried that the ASR measurements may not pickup some of the deficiencies expressed by other more seasoned hifi reviewers on the THX line of amps (harsh, thin, bright, sibilant) .

How is the A90 -> 1266 pairing for bass extension, impact, and accuracy?   Are the highs bright/harsh/sibilant?   The 1266 excels at detail, timbre, sound stage, dynamics, etc... Is the A90 enough to drive them to sufficient levels for the investment?

I've used the Lyr and Phonitor E thus far and neither are sufficient even though both are great for my other hps.   I'm also considering  Cayin iHA-6 , Flux FA-10, Burson Conductor 3XR,  headamp gsx mini , and Pro iCan.  Both the Flux and A90 seem to be the most appealing at their price points but hard to find reviews that cover this particular hp pairing.


----------



## Marlowe (Jul 15, 2020)

A bit off topic, but someone had the audacity to start a favorable thread on the A90 on another forum, one notoriously unwelcoming to both Chinese audio and dissident opinions. (I once found out that the rules here prohibit naming that site, but here's a hint: it dishonestly includes the word "friend" in its title.) The expected hilarity and hijinks ensued with the initial poster and Topping in general serving as pinatas for the very jolly members.

I haven't heard the A90 yet, but am intrigued. I likely won't hear it anytime soon since I bought a Liquid Platinum just a couple of months ago and have upgraded tubes on the way (I also have a THX 789 among other amps), but reviewers I respect (no, not Z) have raved. I do have the Topping D90 MQA and it's a very nice piece of gear.


----------



## elricofchaos72

Has there been any discussion regarding the Gustard A22 and its use of two AKM4499 (one per channel) as opposed to the D90 implementation? Possible lower noise floor with the Gustard method?


----------



## rayofsi (Jul 15, 2020)

elricofchaos72 said:


> Has there been any discussion regarding the Gustard A22 and its use of two AKM4499 (one per channel) as opposed to the D90 implementation? Possible lower noise floor with the Gustard method?


a22 measures poorly compared to the d90.. but like like my a22 much more. sound stage, everything seems much more open and less compressed. taking a break from the akm4499 to listen to my rockna wavelight that recently arrived.


----------



## elricofchaos72

ufokillerz said:


> a22 measures poorly compared to the d90.. but like like my a22 much more. sound stage, everything seems much more open and less compressed. taking a break from the akm4499 to listen to my rockna wavelight that recently arrived.


Not worried about measurements, they tell A story, but not the whole story when it comes to SQ.  I have just found multiple DACs in channel make for better SQ overall.  Hence my interest in the A22.  For me I would like to try out the later model AKMs like the 4499.  I have only heard up to the 4490 thus far.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Gene4797 said:


> I think we can’t compare a90 to some amps which one coast over 1000 dollars because it’s not fair



If not bro, we won't be able to discover its true value. Like in his review, Sandu of soundnews.net (link and in YT), sadly admitted that it is on par with his Benchmark HPA4 (3.5K) which he highly praised.



rmsanger said:


> Has anyone heard the A90 with Abyss 1266 Phi TC ?



Maybe start saving for a Pathos Inpol Ear, Steve Guttenberg had all praises for it pairing with the Abyss. In fact it is Abyss' amp of choice in audio shows. Link and Link



Marlowe said:


> A bit off topic, but someone had the audacity to start a favorable thread on the A90 on another forum



Some of them are "special". Its not everybody's place.


----------



## rmsanger

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> If not bro, we won't be able to discover its true value. Like in his review, Sandu of soundnews.net (link and in YT), sadly admitted that it is on par with his Benchmark HPA4 (3.5K) which he highly praised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to compare Amps in the $500 - $1500 price range to see if they can drive this Abyss to satisfactory levels.   The A90 represents the "value" option and I'm just trying to see if anyone has tried the combo yet.   If I'm going to spend $5k+ on an amp it will be the XI Formula S or Nimbus.  But I'm much rather not spend that kind of money.


----------



## NickT23

rmsanger said:


> I'm trying to compare Amps in the $500 - $1500 price range to see if they can drive this Abyss to satisfactory levels.   The A90 represents the "value" option and I'm just trying to see if anyone has tried the combo yet.   If I'm going to spend $5k+ on an amp it will be the XI Formula S or Nimbus.  But I'm much rather not spend that kind of money.


You want the best sound and synergy, then no choice for 5 grand, truth hurts. I want people to proof me wrong !


----------



## rmsanger

NickT23 said:


> You want the best sound and synergy, then no choice for 5 grand, truth hurts. I want people to proof me wrong !



I did not say 'best" I said 'satisfactory'.


----------



## HarveyKrisz

Yesterday I've tested Thx 789 against A90 side by side with Focal Clear headphone (with XLR cable) with a D90 Mqa Dac. Xlr went to A90 and RCA to the Thx (not the best fair but the 789 is not fully balanced so thats why I went it got the Rca connection)  It was interesting. For me the A90 was better sounding. Details was better presented(not more detailed) a bit warmer and  more musical. 789 was a bit lean, flatter and laid back not as in your face as the A90 (maybe thats why people said that is got a better soundstage) Clear is very sensitive to amplification but I would choose the A90 no question but if you prefer a more natural sound 789 would be your choice.


----------



## elricofchaos72

rmsanger said:


> I'm trying to compare Amps in the $500 - $1500 price range to see if they can drive this Abyss to satisfactory levels.   The A90 represents the "value" option and I'm just trying to see if anyone has tried the combo yet.   If I'm going to spend $5k+ on an amp it will be the XI Formula S or Nimbus.  But I'm much rather not spend that kind of money.


I was in your position as well with my Abyss.  I was not happy with volume level from any of my standard HP amps, including the Hugo TT.  So I went another direction.  I bought the $99 HiFiMan HE-Adapter (https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/he-adapter.html).  I then connected it to an AMP I was re purposing, Benchmark to HE-Adapter to Abyss.


----------



## elricofchaos72

elricofchaos72 said:


> I was in your position as well with my Abyss.  I was not happy with volume level from any of my standard HP amps, including the Hugo TT.  So I went another direction.  I bought the $99 HiFiMan HE-Adapter (https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/he-adapter.html).  I then connected it to an AMP I was re purposing, Benchmark to HE-Adapter to Abyss.


My response above got cut off.  Find a DAC you love (WITH VOLUME CONTROL), buy a great AMP like the Benchmark AHB2, some great Benchmark SpeakON to banana clip speaker cables and the HE-Adapter and you will have a phenomenal setup with plenty of power for any headphone. 

On the low end you could do Schitt Aegir amplifer with 20W Class A, Topping D90 and HE-Adapter and speaker cables.  Or go fully balanced like I did with the Benchmark AHB2.  Buy speaker cables and XLR cables from them as well.  Excellent quality and their amps come with power cords as well that are quite nice.  You will be well under $5000


----------



## elricofchaos72

elricofchaos72 said:


> My response above got cut off.  Find a DAC you love (WITH VOLUME CONTROL), buy a great AMP like the Benchmark AHB2, some great Benchmark SpeakON to banana clip speaker cables and the HE-Adapter and you will have a phenomenal setup with plenty of power for any headphone.
> 
> On the low end you could do Schitt Aegir amplifer with 20W Class A, Topping D90 and HE-Adapter and speaker cables.  Or go fully balanced like I did with the Benchmark AHB2.  Buy speaker cables and XLR cables from them as well.  Excellent quality and their amps come with power cords as well that are quite nice.  You will be well under $5000


Another option that leaves out the HE-Adapter is going directly to a low power amp with XLR to speaker taps.  https://lqicables.com/products/balanced-xlr-4-pin-female-to-speaker-taps-banana-plugs-pins (for example).  I have tried this way as well.


----------



## coopdog

rmsanger said:


> Has anyone heard the A90 with Abyss 1266 Phi TC ?  I'm intrigued at the measurements & specs for the price point but I'm worried that the ASR measurements may not pickup some of the deficiencies expressed by other more seasoned hifi reviewers on the THX line of amps (harsh, thin, bright, sibilant) .
> 
> How is the A90 -> 1266 pairing for bass extension, impact, and accuracy?   Are the highs bright/harsh/sibilant?   The 1266 excels at detail, timbre, sound stage, dynamics, etc... Is the A90 enough to drive them to sufficient levels for the investment?
> 
> I've used the Lyr and Phonitor E thus far and neither are sufficient even though both are great for my other hps.   I'm also considering  Cayin iHA-6 , Flux FA-10, Burson Conductor 3XR,  headamp gsx mini , and Pro iCan.  Both the Flux and A90 seem to be the most appealing at their price points but hard to find reviews that cover this particular hp pairing.


I am also interested in knowing whether the topping a90 has enough power to bring the best out of the abyss 1266
thnx


----------



## NickT23

rmsanger said:


> I did not say 'best" I said 'satisfactory'.


But i wish they could proof that $500 sound better than $3000


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

This guy say on par: LINK until about 9:30


----------



## HarveyKrisz

Is there anyone who using a HD800 with A90? How is the synergy? I. planning to purchase a Hd800 but its very amp picky.


----------



## NickT23

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> This guy say on par: LINK until about 9:30


Why there is only one proper review for the A90 ?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

NickT23 said:


> Why there is only one proper review for the A90 ?



https://www.headfonia.com/topping-a90-review/

Here’s another. It echoes everything said in the other review


----------



## casimirobukayo

Guys please help. My topping a90 wont power on. Its just a few weeks old. I bought it via aliexpress. Szenchen audio


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Jul 17, 2020)

Check fuse?


----------



## NickT23

ClicketEKlack said:


> https://www.headfonia.com/topping-a90-review/
> 
> Here’s another. It echoes everything said in the other review


Thats make it 2. But headfonia cannot make final conclusion in depth difference and certain aspect that are better overall. What about other reviews ?


----------



## Lucky87

HarveyKrisz said:


> Is there anyone who using a HD800 with A90? How is the synergy? I. planning to purchase a Hd800 but its very amp picky.



I think it does very well but I think I like the Violectric V281 combo better with my HD800 and when the HD800 launched it was with the Violectric amp now I know why. Both amps are warmish in sound and my testing was with my Holo Spring 2 KTE, and Chord Dave dacs.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

NickT23 said:


> Thats make it 2. But headfonia cannot make final conclusion in depth difference and certain aspect that are better overall. What about other reviews ?





https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...topping-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/


----------



## NickT23

ClicketEKlack said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...topping-a90-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/



That is even worst. Nothing really talks about the sound rather than just built. Mostly nonesense, sadly !


----------



## Baten

NickT23 said:


> That is even worst. Nothing really talks about the sound rather than just built. Mostly nonesense, sadly !


Yep that's Zeos Reviews  all hype little substance


----------



## NickT23

Baten said:


> Yep that's Zeos Reviews  all hype little substance


Its full of BS, am shocked ! Why would people take him so seriously ? Funny guy though.


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

Hey Friends, my thoughts on the Topping A90 and how it pairs with the Topping D90!  I hope you guys enjoy the video.


----------



## NickT23

MRphotography said:


> Hey Friends, my thoughts on the Topping A90 and how it pairs with the Topping D90!  I hope you guys enjoy the video.



Have you heard the HPA-4 ?


----------



## sajunky (Jul 18, 2020)

I suggest to read the entire discussion on the ASR test thread, not just the measurements. You will be able to pickup shortcomings in the design.

I made a summary on a local SA forum. The following posts also reveal a serious design problem with dual MeanWell SMPS's. I would wait for L30 it should sale around $100 to compete with Atom (if you are a Topping head). 
https://www.avforums.co.za/index.php/topic,88010.msg1003523.html#msg1003523


----------



## KPzypher

sajunky said:


> I suggest to read the entire discussion on the ASR test thread, not just the measurements. You will be able to pickup shortcomings in the design.
> 
> I made a summary on a local SA forum. The following posts also reveal a serious design problem with dual MeanWell SMPS's. I would wait for L30 it should sale around $100 to compete with Atom (if you are a Topping head).
> https://www.avforums.co.za/index.php/topic,88010.msg1003523.html#msg1003523



Thanks for the link.  This is what happens when companies chase after measurements over all others. I'm afraid SMSL is another one heading in that same direction.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

What seems to be lost in all the granular parsing of numbers and reviews -- some of us who actually own the A90 really love it. Mine paired with the D90 and Focal Utopias sounds incredible.  Do I have anything to compare it to, save my own DAP? No. And given the pandemic, not likely to be able to A/B it for a year at least. In the meantime, I'm grateful to the reviews who steered me to the A90. No regrets.


----------



## KPzypher

ClicketEKlack said:


> What seems to be lost in all the granular parsing of numbers and reviews -- some of us who actually own the A90 really love it. Mine paired with the D90 and Focal Utopias sounds incredible.  Do I have anything to compare it to, save my own DAP? No. And given the pandemic, not likely to be able to A/B it for a year at least. In the meantime, I'm grateful to the reviews who steered me to the A90. No regrets.



Whether you own it or not should have little bearing on the issues being surfaced or its validity, as long as data can be corroborated.  I'd much rather the issues be widely known so the manufacturer doesn't repeat the same mistakes.  There's lot to like about the A90, but as with most components out there, it's not without faults.  I like mine as well for the most part except for the noisy SE out.  No complaints on the balanced side.  SQ compared to THX products is preferential, so I don't pay much attention to that front.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

KPzypher said:


> Whether you own it or not should have little bearing on the issues being surfaced or its validity, as long as data can be corroborated.  I'd much rather the issues be widely known so the manufacturer doesn't repeat the same mistakes.  There's lot to like about the A90, but as with most components out there, it's not without faults.  I like mine as well for the most part except for the noisy SE out.  No complaints on the balanced side.  SQ compared to THX products is preferential, so I don't pay much attention to that front.



Oh, you're correct. The key words are 'data' and 'corroborated.' I'm all for reporting issues and problems that have not come to light in reviews, especially technical ones. The more hard info for consumers, the better. I just mean that the posted assumptions that any positive review must be the result of bribery -- without a shred of evidence suggesting as much -- are not as helpful to prospective buyers as first-hand accounts.


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

ClicketEKlack said:


> What seems to be lost in all the granular parsing of numbers and reviews -- some of us who actually own the A90 really love it. Mine paired with the D90 and Focal Utopias sounds incredible.  Do I have anything to compare it to, save my own DAP? No. And given the pandemic, not likely to be able to A/B it for a year at least. In the meantime, I'm grateful to the reviews who steered me to the A90. No regrets.



I agree, I think it’s a great reference amp for the money especially when using it via the balanced connections.  I actually have the Utopias in for review now and will be listening to them with the A90/D90 combo along with the Bifrost2 and a few other amps.


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

NickT23 said:


> Have you heard the HPA-4 ?



Not yet but would love to check it out.


----------



## Gordilocks (Jul 20, 2020)

Baten said:


> Yep that's Zeos Reviews  all hype little substance





NickT23 said:


> Its full of BS, am shocked ! Why would people take him so seriously ? Funny guy though.



Maybe they think he's Jack Black under the guise of an audio reviewer? 😂


----------



## NickT23

Gordilocks said:


> Maybe they think he's Jack Black under the guise of an audio reviewer? 😂


Probably. They fell for his chatm and personality.


----------



## Quinto

For all I know Zeos never pretends to be a objective- or even serious reviewer 

and yes..a lot is hype, it drives the consumer industry, you all know this right?


----------



## NickT23

Quinto said:


> For all I know Zeos never pretends to be a objective- or even serious reviewer
> 
> and yes..a lot is hype, it drives the consumer industry, you all know this right?


"drives the consumer industry", which its even worst ! More BS that we all dont need. Misleading and lies, perceptive. Why does the most BS reviewer gets the most products to be review ? 

Also, people will believe the nonsense and hype, if positive reviews is given to bad products. For example, beats solo 3 is better than the HD 650 hypothetically speaking, people probably might believe it, who knows. Misinformed and misinterpreted of false information and marketing hype with manufacturers such as Drop makes me boil sometimes. I accept the FACTS and have to respect that. At least the good side is that more better products and lower prices which drives innovation due to influence and hype. But still, very misleading. 

Even if you want to show some subjective opinion, it should be done right but not make straight conclusion without proper evaluation and direct test. But at least I like his A/B test and straight to the point which is better, but not all reviews of course, sadly. Being subjective, opinion based does not means providing misleading information without proper evaluation.


----------



## sajunky (Jul 23, 2020)

No audio company come with bigger hype than Topping.  My D30 deliver inferior sound comparing to the Realtek codec in a Sony laptop. It is probably due to fake opamps, like in those $40 Chineese DACs. I paid for Topping $130, such things should not happen at such price level. And now A90 comes with defective design for the asking price $500. Topping knew about it and didn't hold release. It is getting worse and worse. Hype is the same. Audiophiles are easy to manipulate


----------



## Sayplastic

sajunky said:


> No audio company come with bigger hype than Topping.  My D30 deliver inferior sound comparing to the Realtek codec in a Sony laptop. It is probably due to fake opamps, like in those $40 Chineese DACs. I paid for Topping $130, such things should not happen at such price level. And now A90 comes with defective design for the asking price $500. Topping knew about it and didn't hold release. It is getting worse and worse. Hype is the same. Audiophiles are easy to manipulate



There's no other elements in your audio chain?


----------



## Baten

sajunky said:


> No audio company come with bigger hype than Topping.  My D30 deliver inferior sound comparing to the Realtek codec in a Sony laptop. It is probably due to fake opamps, like in those $40 Chineese DACs. I paid for Topping $130, such things should not happen at such price level. And now A90 comes with defective design for the asking price $500. Topping knew about it and didn't hold release. It is getting worse and worse. Hype is the same. Audiophiles are easy to manipulate


What defective design??


----------



## bahamot

sajunky said:


> No audio company come with bigger hype than Topping.  My D30 deliver inferior sound comparing to the Realtek codec in a Sony laptop. It is probably due to fake opamps, like in those $40 Chineese DACs. I paid for Topping $130, such things should not happen at such price level. And now A90 comes with defective design for the asking price $500. Topping knew about it and didn't hold release. It is getting worse and worse. Hype is the same. Audiophiles are easy to manipulate


What defective design, care to elaborate? Or perharps even make one with better design?


----------



## drgameboy

So I have been listening to the A90 for the past 2 weeks.... this amp has really opened up. Amazing, detailed crisp sound. I think it now beats the AAA 789 in sound quality by a hair. These are currently  the amps I currently own

1. Auralic Taurus MKII
2. Original Massdrop THX AAA 789
3. Topping A90....

Been doing detailed comparisons between all my amps, and you guys will not believe what beats them all, like LITERALLY... The headphone amp in my old DENON AVR-5803 sounds BETTER than all the above amps with all my headphones (HD800S, K712 PRO, TH900 MK2). Now i am contemplating selling all my above so called headphone amps, LMAO.


----------



## NickT23

drgameboy said:


> So I have been listening to the A90 for the past 2 weeks.... this amp has really opened up. Amazing, detailed crisp sound. I think it now beats the AAA 789 in sound quality by a hair. These are currently  the amps I currently own
> 
> 1. Auralic Taurus MKII
> 2. Original Massdrop THX AAA 789
> ...


Hello, that saying alot of how much praise you get out of the A90.  Auralic Taurus MKII is very expensive right, like how much ? And for you to comment A90 better than  Auralic Taurus MKII sound redundant...


----------



## drgameboy

NickT23 said:


> Hello, that saying alot of how much praise you get out of the A90.  Auralic Taurus MKII is very expensive right, like how much ? And for you to comment A90 better than  Auralic Taurus MKII sound redundant...


when did I say or suggest that the A90 was better than the Taurus? SMH


----------



## NickT23

drgameboy said:


> when did I say or suggest that the A90 was better than the Taurus? SMH


Been doing detailed comparisons between all my amps, and you guys will not believe what beats them all, like LITERALLY... Now i am contemplating selling all my above so called headphone amps 

Contemplating to sell all amps that includes the Taurus from your possesion


----------



## sajunky

Baten said:


> What defective design??


Try to get sound coming in through RCA ports, will see. I posted a link already, will post again if asked.

Rather wait for A30, it will have external PSU and should cost around $100, or wait till Topping update their $500 product.


----------



## Eric M

Do we think Topping will release a THX amp? Like a A80 or A95. I'd like another Topping chassis to compliment my D7X Pro


----------



## escalibur (Jul 25, 2020)

Eric M said:


> Do we think Topping will release a THX amp? Like a A80 or A95. I'd like another Topping chassis to compliment my D7X Pro


No. Topping is trying to prove that THX is nothing special according to A90, A50s, L30 etc.. designer.


----------



## NickT23

escalibur said:


> No. Topping is trying to prove that THX is nothing special according to A90, A50s, L30 etc.. designer.


Its us audiophiles or consumers are being treated as marketing victim and us as audiofools. Easy to convince and deceive as the so call "The Next Best Thing"

Interesting to see A90 vs HPA-4... who is the winner in sound quality.


----------



## sajunky (Jul 25, 2020)

escalibur said:


> No. Topping is trying to prove that THX is nothing special according to A90, A50s, L30 etc.. designer.


It was proven already that THX is just a clever marketing supported by weak patents. A base of a technology (a part that matters) is the same in Topping A90. Actually none of them deliver high-end sound quality. These are mass consumer products after all; overpriced, overhyped, focusing on best measurements. For something special and a balance between sound quality and measurements you should look at non-feedback class A amplifiers like Master 19 or a forthcoming price smashing product like this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-gd-a-2-class-a-headphone-amp-pre.936297/


----------



## Baten

sajunky said:


> It was proven already that THX is just a clever marketing supported by weak patents. A base of a technology (a part that matters) is the same in Topping A90. Actually none of them deliver high-end sound quality. These are mass consumer products after all; overpriced, overhyped, focusing on best measurements. For something special and a balance between sound quality and measurements you should look at non-feedback class A amplifiers like Master 19 or a forthcoming price smashing product like this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-gd-a-2-class-a-headphone-amp-pre.936297/


Audio-gd isn't exactly the pinnacle either  I'd much rather buy Schiit than audio-gd for a transistor/class A approach.


----------



## NickT23

sajunky said:


> It was proven already that THX is just a clever marketing supported by weak patents. A base of a technology (a part that matters) is the same in Topping A90. Actually none of them deliver high-end sound quality. These are mass consumer products after all; overpriced, overhyped, focusing on best measurements. For something special and a balance between sound quality and measurements you should look at non-feedback class A amplifiers like Master 19 or a forthcoming price smashing product like this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audio-gd-a-2-class-a-headphone-amp-pre.936297/


Even if that is true, you cant compare single wire gain, pure THX amplifier to Class A amplifier, different sound approach.

Yes, mass consumer still believes measurements are everything to sound quality. What do you think about HPA-4 using THX topology against A90 ?


----------



## sajunky (Jul 25, 2020)

NickT23 said:


> Even if that is true, you cant compare single wire gain, pure THX amplifier to Class A amplifier, different sound approach.
> 
> Yes, mass consumer still believes measurements are everything to sound quality. What do you think about HPA-4 using THX topology against A90 ?


If it is true as you assume provisionally to my favour, then that's all, finished. THX is non-working part of technology, the other (working) part  is common with Topping. Listening tests should confirm it sooner or later. So far reported differences are to small to bother. Ask Topping in private, they will tell you the same.


----------



## Marlowe (Jul 25, 2020)

NickT23 said:


> Interesting to see A90 vs HPA-4... who is the winner in sound quality.


And assuming the $3K Benchmark HPA-4 wins over the $500 A90, that proves what? (Especially since it is unlikely an objective listener would find the HPA-4 was anywhere near six times as good.) FWIW, a reviewer with a decent track record (i.e., not some anonymous guy on a forum) did exactly that: he tested the A90 against his personal HPA-4, which he loves. He found that they were essentially equal except the HPA-4 had a relatively small edge in sound stage.

FWIW, I have not heard the A90 and really have no desire to get one over my Liquid Platinum. I'm just a little tired of certain posters on an apparent crusade against Topping and other companies for having the audacity to design and sell audio gear while based in China. (FWIW, I do have the Topping D90 and am happy with it.)


----------



## NickT23

Marlowe said:


> And assuming the $3K Benchmark HPA-4 wins over the $500 A90, that proves what? (Especially since it is unlikely an objective listener would find the HPA-4 was anywhere near six times as good.) FWIW, a reviewer with a decent track record (i.e., not some anonymous guy on a forum) matched the A90 against his personal HPA-4, which he loves. He found that they were essentially equal except the HPA=4 had a relatively small edge in sound stage.


And I dont find his finding accurate without any proper depth and evaluation between the two. How can he proved his impression to be accurate where there are nobody claim is as equally good. Overhype as usual.


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> And I dont find his finding accurate without any proper depth and evaluation between the two. How can he proved his impression to be accurate where there are nobody claim is as equally good. Overhype as usual.


Curious if you own an A90 to make the claim that it’s overhyped? I’ve owned an A90 and it held its own against something 7x more expensive (XI formula S). A90 sounded great to my ears. If the A90 had a better designed casing I would’ve kept it as a spare amp for the office.  But since I wasn’t planning to use it often, it was better served going to another owner. He also loves the A90. 

I used XLR input so the RCA issues people are reporting about didn’t matter to me.


----------



## Baten

NickT23 said:


> And I dont find his finding accurate without any proper depth and evaluation between the two. How can he proved his impression to be accurate where there are nobody claim is as equally good. Overhype as usual.



What stupid reasoning. _Nonsense_ as usual.


----------



## NickT23

Baten said:


> What stupid reasoning. _Nonsense_ as usual.


Yup


----------



## NickT23

kdphan said:


> Curious if you own an A90 to make the claim that it’s overhyped? I’ve owned an A90 and it held its own against something 7x more expensive (XI formula S). A90 sounded great to my ears. If the A90 had a better designed casing I would’ve kept it as a spare amp for the office.  But since I wasn’t planning to use it often, it was better served going to another owner. He also loves the A90.
> 
> I used XLR input so the RCA issues people are reporting about didn’t matter to me.


Its indeed over hype. Over hype is not really the same meaning overrated. Yes its good, and good things can be over hype as well. So let me ask you this, do you think the XI formula S is overrated ? How does it sounds like ?


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> Its indeed over hype. Over hype is not really the same meaning overrated. Yes its good, and good things can be over hype as well. So let me ask you this, do you think the XI formula S is overrated ? How does it sounds like ?


Overrated compared to what? What’s the benchmark to compare it to?

Does the XI perform as I expect it to? Yes. 
Does the A90 perform to my expectations? Yes.

Is the XI overpriced? Highly subjective, but I would say yes since the A90 performs almost as well for a fraction of the cost. But for some people performance isn’t everything. There’s also a design/appeal element.


----------



## NickT23

kdphan said:


> Overrated compared to what? What’s the benchmark to compare it to?
> 
> Does the XI perform as I expect it to? Yes.
> Does the A90 perform to my expectations? Yes.
> ...


Nothing really. Am just there are a difference saying overrated and over hype. The A90 is not overrated. Benchmark ? that depends such as THX competitors or price range. Anyway, how the XI sounds ?


----------



## kdphan

NickT23 said:


> Nothing really. Am just there are a difference saying overrated and over hype. The A90 is not overrated. Benchmark ? that depends such as THX competitors or price range. Anyway, how the XI sounds ?


I’ve compared to my WA22 and I prefer the XI much more with the susvara. Most likely due to the WA22 not pushing the susvara to the limits. But for other headphones like my Verite, I prefer the WA22.  I expected the susvara/XI pairing to be neutral and it does as I expect it to.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

The claims of hype and over-hype are getting monotonous. You made your point. Topping. Hype. Got it. If there's new information to add, great. Would love to hear more from people doing firsthand comparisons with the A90 rather than the blanket attacks on Topping and the integrity and acumen of the entire audiophile community.


----------



## Gene4797

I guess no one try to proof A90 better than 3000 dollars Amp, but for 500 A90 pretty dissent, at least I stopped to looking for first time, since I bought my first planars headphones, like eight months ago,all this time I bought and sale different dac and amps in a price range up to one thousand, now I preety happy with D90 and A90, just my own opinion


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> I guess no one try to proof A90 better than 3000 dollars Amp, but for 500 A90 pretty dissent, at least I stopped to looking for first time, since I bought my first planars headphones, like eight months ago,all this time I bought and sale different dac and amps in a price range up to one thousand, now I preety happy with D90 and A90, just my own opinion


Damn.... I kinda want to hear by most people that a $499 solid state can beat or 100% performs equal to $3000 sound quality.


----------



## KPzypher

NickT23 said:


> Damn.... I kinda want to hear by most people that a $499 solid state can beat or 100% performs equal to $3000 sound quality.



How about you buy them both and try that theory out yourself? Instead of bashing with what he said she said? 

That way you only have to prove to one person.  Yourself.


----------



## NickT23

KPzypher said:


> How about you buy them both and try that theory out yourself? Instead of bashing with what he said she said?
> 
> That way you only have to prove to one person.  Yourself.


Bashing ? Since when I bash what he or she said ? Where is your claim  that I bashed ?


----------



## KPzypher

NickT23 said:


> Bashing ? Since when I bash what he or she said ? Where is your claim  that I bashed ?



Stop repeating yourself like a broken record for one.

I remember you from the Verite thread where you went on an endless rant which upset a bunch of people and ended with the mod deleting several pages of the thread.  

Like someone else pointed out, make your point and move on.  And I'm not about to get into a pointless engagement with you, knowing it's not gonna go anywhere, so don't bother replying to my comment.


----------



## NickT23

KPzypher said:


> Stop repeating yourself like a broken record for one.
> 
> I remember you from the Verite thread where you went on an endless rant which upset a bunch of people and ended with the mod deleting several pages of the thread.
> 
> Like someone else pointed out, make your point and move on.  And I'm not about to get into a pointless engagement with you, knowing it's not gonna go anywhere, so don't bother replying to my comment.


No I only repeat once. If you bother to reply my comment, I should also bother for your comment. There is a difference between bashing and stating an informed opinion/facts. Again, no intention bashing or inflammatory comments, just probably most people here are sensitive. 
Now for the Verite thread, too much things to explain in depth but will say this, people need to evaluate the whole thing before judging or accusing others which of course, the thread has been removed so we move on. There are misunderstanding and am innocent, which some just made me as a bad person. The moderator even apologize to me which I have proof. 
Going back to your statement, like I said, not everybody have the opportunity to A/B or own both as there are many consideration factors. And by the way, when was I met you on that thread or somewhere, I remember your username and instantly like you, in fact even envy. But to my surprise, I was quite hurt by your comment, just saying. Furthermore, I made my point and move on.


----------



## Marlowe

NickT23 said:


> There is a difference between bashing and stating an informed opinion/facts. Again, no intention bashing or inflammatory comments, just probably most people here are sensitive.



To paraphrase Inigo Montoya: I don't think any of those words mean what you think they mean. (And to paraphrase myself, forever having to get in the exact same last word is not an endearing trait.) I know you will undoubtedly reply to this (like the scorpion, it's your nature), but I won't be bothering to reply any further either.


----------



## NickT23

Marlowe said:


> To paraphrase Inigo Montoya: I don't think any of those words mean what you think they mean. (And to paraphrase myself, forever having to get in the exact same last word is not an endearing trait.) I know you will undoubtedly reply to this (like the scorpion, it's your nature), but I won't be bothering to reply any further either.


whats your point. Yes those words meant what I think I meant. Please...


----------



## rayofsi (Jul 27, 2020)

nothing too technical yet. i have 4 amps..
887, A90, Liquid Platinum and a Susy Dynahi. The A90 ranks in the bottom 2 to me. the A90 just doesn't sound too good, did some dac swapping too and built a custom xlr cable to split the signal so i can a/b. playing through a rockna wavelight, and into either my susvara or lcd4.

i also have a d90, and its definitely nothing special.


----------



## NickT23

rayofsi said:


> nothing too technical yet. i have 4 amps..
> 887, A90, Liquid Platinum and a Susy Dynahi. The A90 ranks in the bottom 2 to me. the A90 just doesn't sound too good, did some dac swapping too and built a custom xlr cable to split the signal so i can a/b. playing through a rockna wavelight, and into either my susvara or lcd4.
> 
> i also have a d90, and its definitely nothing special.


If its nothing special, why would you own D90 ??? You actually own both  LCD-4 and Susvara ?


----------



## rayofsi

NickT23 said:


> If its nothing special, why would you own D90 ??? You actually own both  LCD-4 and Susvara ?


didn't know it wasn't anything special until i plugged it into my system lol. honestly i got sold on the numbers, then realized numbers aren't everything.
yes i have the LCD-4 and Susvara, and a full stax setup, which i usually listen to even more.


----------



## NickT23

rayofsi said:


> didn't know it wasn't anything special until i plugged it into my system lol. honestly i got sold on the numbers, then realized numbers aren't everything.
> yes i have the LCD-4 and Susvara, and a full stax setup, which i usually listen to even more.


You made me feel like crap now. I cant afford flagship to your caliber


----------



## rayofsi

i'm sure the A90 and D90 sound perfect with some sources and headphones. Just that neither worked for me. These are the first and probably last topping products i'd buy.


----------



## sajunky (Jul 27, 2020)

My last Topping was D30.


----------



## Gene4797

Hey guys, don't take personal, I think more  important how people hear, feeling and understand music than what kind of headphones or other equipment person have


----------



## iamwhoiam

sajunky said:


> My last Topping was D30.



The issue that you pretend to know about isn't caused by the SMPS in series, it's simple earth loop hum caused by multiple earthed components. A concept which has been around since the dawn of AC mains. You can remove it using an isolator. Simple.

If you don't want to buy the A90. Don't. No one is forcing you. It doesn't appear that you own one, so why are you forcing your opinion on to others? You're just furious that your D30 didn't perform they way you like and so you berate every single Topping thread. It's shambolic.


----------



## Arniesb

iamwhoiam said:


> The issue that you pretend to know about isn't caused by the SMPS in series, it's simple earth loop hum caused by multiple earthed components. A concept which has been around since the dawn of AC mains. You can remove it using an isolator. Simple.
> 
> If you don't want to buy the A90. Don't. No one is forcing you. It doesn't appear that you own one, so why are you forcing your opinion on to others? You're just furious that your D30 didn't perform they way you like and so you berate every single Topping thread. It's shambolic.


So many sheeps...


----------



## ClicketEKlack

iamwhoiam said:


> The issue that you pretend to know about isn't caused by the SMPS in series, it's simple earth loop hum caused by multiple earthed components. A concept which has been around since the dawn of AC mains. You can remove it using an isolator. Simple.
> 
> If you don't want to buy the A90. Don't. No one is forcing you. It doesn't appear that you own one, so why are you forcing your opinion on to others? You're just furious that your D30 didn't perform they way you like and so you berate every single Topping thread. It's shambolic.



Agreed. It's the equivalent of, "I'm disappointed with my 2016 Malibu, so anyone who buys one of those overhyped 2020 Corvettes is an idiot, even though I've never driven one." 

On AVSforum, they have dedicated owners threads for TV's and such. Maybe that's what needs to happen here.


----------



## sajunky

iamwhoiam said:


> The issue that you pretend to know about isn't caused by the SMPS in series, [...]Simple.


You didn't hear it from Topping? Did you? 


iamwhoiam said:


> If you don't want to buy the A90. Don't. No one is forcing you. It doesn't appear that you own one, so why are you forcing your opinion on to others? You're just furious that your D30 didn't perform they way you like and so you berate every single Topping thread. It's shambolic.


I am not going to buy A90 nor other defective products. Rather wait for the company to fix a problem. Alternatively L30, but I expected it for $100. For now is overpriced.


----------



## Gene4797

sajunky said:


> You didn't hear it from Topping? Did you?
> 
> I am not going to buy A90 nor other defective products. Rather wait for the company to fix a problem. Alternatively L30, but I expected it for $100. For now is overpriced.


Better wait when A90 will be for free


----------



## Voxata

So much flame in this thread! Pairing is key people. The D90 is dead nuts measured neutral. It is fast and uncolored. Paired with the A90 it can be a bit bright for my HD600 but works perfectly on the 660S. I've never heard my powered monitors sound better with anything other than with D90/A90. With topping gear you are buying a measurement grade device. Not a euphoric/warm one made for enjoyment. With D90 I cannot listen as long as with say Bifrost 2. It is however uncolored and faster. With my speakers and gaming D90/A90 take the front seat. Everything else I've gravitated towards a little bit of warmth/flavor every time. Less perfect measuring? Yes please.


----------



## capetownwatches

I have an A90 on my desk currently which a mate has kindly loaned me to take for a spin. 
Sources will be Resonessence Concero and NFB11.32 with HD650/TH-X00 MH/HD800 and whatever else crosses my path in the next few days...
I have already had a good listen using R-28 DAC balanced into A90 and balanced HD800.

Initial impressions are very positive. This is a fine amplifier by any measure. More to come.


----------



## NickT23

Gene4797 said:


> Better wait when A90 will be for free


That will never happen !


----------



## stersa (Jul 28, 2020)

One of the best  combinations I've ever had
Ratio price/sound, without a doubt, the best I have had at home 

*Topping D90mqa/A90/Hifiman ARYA.......




Enjoy.....

Best Regards

Sisco*


----------



## iamwhoiam

stersa said:


> One of the best  combinations I've ever had
> Ratio price/sound, without a doubt, the best I have had at home
> 
> *Topping D90mqa/A90/Hifiman ARYA.......
> ...


What stand is that? I love it!


----------



## Louisiana

iamwhoiam said:


> What stand is that? I love it!



https://www.thomann.de/de/rooms_audio_line_typ_fs_s_headphone_stand.htm


----------



## dmac6419

ClicketEKlack said:


> What seems to be lost in all the granular parsing of numbers and reviews -- some of us who actually own the A90 really love it. Mine paired with the D90 and Focal Utopias sounds incredible.  Do I have anything to compare it to, save my own DAP? No. And given the pandemic, not likely to be able to A/B it for a year at least. In the meantime, I'm grateful to the reviews who steered me to the A90. No regrets.


I have the A90 too,no problems, folks who can't afford the Toppings or SMSL because they spent money on BS are complaining.


----------



## Flextreme (Jul 29, 2020)

stersa said:


> One of the best  combinations I've ever had
> Ratio price/sound, without a doubt, the best I have had at home
> 
> *Topping D90mqa/A90/Hifiman ARYA.......
> ...



YES! I have exactly the same. Coming from a SMLS SP200 amp, ARYA's improvement is sensational. Arya seem to scale so well to the quality power output of the A90.

This combination is so freaking seductive, the soundfield is 3D, hyper realistic, huge and has so much depth, it musical and punchy/fast, pleasant warm/neutral, super extended (especially sub bass impact/definition), less need for EQ, super detailed but never analytical. It reminds me of listening to my 15K hifi, it is an utterly immersive experience. The A90 is such a perfect partner for the Arya.

Did you also experience a slightly warmer/more lush presentation coming from other amps? I have no desire to EQ anymore.


----------



## NickT23

Flextreme said:


> YES! I have exactly the same. Coming from a SMLS SP200 amp, ARYA's improvement is sensational. Arya seem to scale so well to the quality power output of the A90.
> 
> This combination is so freaking seductive, the soundfield is 3D, hyper realistic, huge and has so much depth, it musical and punchy/fast, pleasant warm/neutral, super extended (especially sub bass impact/definition), less need for EQ, super detailed but never analytical. It reminds me of listening to my 15K hifi, it is an utterly immersive experience. The A90 is such a perfect partner for the Arya.
> 
> Did you also experience a slightly warmer/more lush presentation coming from other amps? I have no desire to EQ anymore.


After the  Arya, your  next step is to get the Susvara!


----------



## ScubadudeSA

NickT23 said:


> Damn.... I kinda want to hear by most people that a $499 solid state can beat or 100% performs equal to $3000 sound quality.



If you buy used it does.  Other than that we only know for a fact that this month's $499 FOTM sounds worse than next month's flavour ... and you just don't understand by how much .. chalk and cheese, day and night!


----------



## Flextreme

NickT23 said:


> After the  Arya, your  next step is to get the Susvara!



Haha, this is so true. Already heard the Susvara and TOPL Abyss. Susvara is my destiny, no doubt. 

But, for now, I am addicted and happy with Arya/A90/D90. That is a good sign, because I have a strong case of upgradetitus, the Arya/A90 is my vaccine for now.


----------



## steamboiled

Anyone had this weird issue wherein the MQA indicator is not consistent? On some files it shows "MQA" and on some it shows "MQA.".


----------



## stersa (Jul 29, 2020)

steamboiled said:


> Anyone had this weird issue wherein the MQA indicator is not consistent? On some files it shows "MQA" and on some it shows "MQA.".




*MQA.*  it s a MQA Studio  like a blue  and *MQA* STANDARD like a green

http://bobtalks.co.uk/blog/mqa-philosophy/mqa-authentication-and-quality/#

Best Regards

Sisco


----------



## Marlowe

steamboiled said:


> Anyone had this weird issue wherein the MQA indicator is not consistent? On some files it shows "MQA" and on some it shows "MQA.".


I haven't used the A90 but I do have the D90 MQA DAC. This is covered in the user guide which defines both those categories, plus a third that I have never seen. Unfortunately, the "definitions," at least the English versions, impart virtually nothing, but another poster stated in the D90 thread that MQA. (with a period) was studio approved and MQA was not. Take it for what you will.


----------



## Kashen2020

Flextreme said:


> YES! I have exactly the same. Coming from a SMLS SP200 amp, ARYA's improvement is sensational. Arya seem to scale so well to the quality power output of the A90.
> 
> This combination is so freaking seductive, the soundfield is 3D, hyper realistic, huge and has so much depth, it musical and punchy/fast, pleasant warm/neutral, super extended (especially sub bass impact/definition), less need for EQ, super detailed but never analytical. It reminds me of listening to my 15K hifi, it is an utterly immersive experience. The A90 is such a perfect partner for the Arya.
> 
> Did you also experience a slightly warmer/more lush presentation coming from other amps? I have no desire to EQ anymore.


It is really nice to know this combo is so good with arya because I was scared to try this combo because some people said it is bright. after seeing many people enjoying arya with this combo I will buy D90/A90.


----------



## Voxata

Hah man, I've got some combos and the D90/A90 are great with a certain chain but with brighter dynamic headphones they are a nightmare for me. It's all about synergy. The D90/A90 is absolutely not the end all, but a great pair of measurement based equipment.



dmac6419 said:


> I have the A90 too,no problems, folks who can't afford the Toppings or SMSL because they spent money on BS are complaining.


----------



## Arniesb

Voxata said:


> Hah man, I've got some combos and the D90/A90 are great with a certain chain but with brighter dynamic headphones they are a nightmare for me. It's all about synergy. The D90/A90 is absolutely not the end all, but a great pair of measurement based equipment.


Do you rate equipment based on how its smooths weaknesses of certain headphones?
Every gear with short singal path or less imperfections in signal path gonna sound neutral.
Its kinda funny actually when majority of headphones have anemic bass respone or mids that are so thin that it makes vocals sound like elfs.
Ofc copper, tubes, r2r dacs, low quallity connectors can roll of highs extension and make everything slower and more pleasant.
Why does silver sound brighter than copper on the other hand? Is it because it is more true to the source or headphones connected or does it magically eq highs lol.


----------



## Voxata

Hah I can't answer all those questions for I don't know the secret sauce. But I do know that having different flavors is key. I rate equipment based on my ability to be engaged in music and listen for long a duration enjoyable without fatigue. The D90/A90 with HD600 sounds AMAZING but fatigues fast. Bifrost 2/GL MK2 sounds great but not as fast or snappy, HOWEVER I can listen forever and be swept up in the music with the same headphone. The D/A90 fairs better with the HD660S for a bit longer listening. I've other headphones as well but as I said, synergy and listen ability ranks high for my preference. If you can listen to a sharp sound for a long duration, more power to those folks!


----------



## Flextreme

Voxata said:


> Hah I can't answer all those questions for I don't know the secret sauce. But I do know that having different flavors is key. I rate equipment based on my ability to be engaged in music and listen for long a duration enjoyable without fatigue. The D90/A90 with HD600 sounds AMAZING but fatigues fast. Bifrost 2/GL MK2 sounds great but not as fast or snappy, HOWEVER I can listen forever and be swept up in the music with the same headphone. The D/A90 fairs better with the HD660S for a bit longer listening. I've other headphones as well but as I said, synergy and listen ability ranks high for my preference. If you can listen to a sharp sound for a long duration, more power to those folks!



Interesting how I experience the A90 to be clearly less harsh with my Arya in comparison to the SMSL SP200. This is clearly a very personal/subjective experience, and highly dependant on the headphone. You run balanced cables?


----------



## Voxata

I do run BAL. When I tested the HE-560 on the D/A90 I didn't have brightness and fatigue, just the HD600s in this case.


----------



## godmax

I received my A90 today, but it seems I am also affected by the wobbly volume knob issue (mine is like the short video clip some posts ago). Even Topping says its normal for all units, I read here also many comments that their unit is not affected. If this is not the case for every unit and a replacement could solve the issue or is this rather pointless?

(otherwise the A90 makes good initial impression paired with the RME ADI-2 DAC)


----------



## Voxata

godmax said:


> I received my A90 today, but it seems I am also affected by the wobbly volume knob issue (mine is like the short video clip some posts ago). Even Topping says its normal for all units, I read here also many comments that their unit is not affected. If this is not the case for every unit and a replacement could solve the issue or is this rather pointless?
> 
> (otherwise the A90 makes good initial impression paired with the RME ADI-2 DAC)


I replaced my A90 through Apos for the pot issue, A+ service if you got it from there. The new one's soft pot area is much less noticable.


----------



## sajunky

godmax said:


> I received my A90 today, but it seems I am also affected by the wobbly volume knob issue (mine is like the short video clip some posts ago).


Can you pull a knob out with a moderate force? If you can't, then you have one of these early units with a knob assembled using a vice or hammer. These pots are likely damaged at the factory.


----------



## dmac6419

iamwhoiam said:


> The issue that you pretend to know about isn't caused by the SMPS in series, it's simple earth loop hum caused by multiple earthed components. A concept which has been around since the dawn of AC mains. You can remove it using an isolator. Simple.
> 
> If you don't want to buy the A90. Don't. No one is forcing you. It doesn't appear that you own one, so why are you forcing your opinion on to others? You're just furious that your D30 didn't perform they way you like and so you berate every single Topping thread. It's shambolic.


Guy doesn't have the money to purchase one all he gotta do is save his money, measurements means a lot,so you won't over pay for inferior product but is not the end game,so called high price product is not always better,most times it inferior,but people gotta make money, I don't buy pretty, that said if it sounds good to you,than it's good enough for you.


----------



## steamboiled

stersa said:


> *MQA.*  it s a MQA Studio  like a blue  and *MQA* STANDARD like a green
> 
> http://bobtalks.co.uk/blog/mqa-philosophy/mqa-authentication-and-quality/#
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## jincuteguy

Flextreme said:


> Haha, this is so true. Already heard the Susvara and TOPL Abyss. Susvara is my destiny, no doubt.
> 
> But, for now, I am addicted and happy with Arya/A90/D90. That is a good sign, because I have a strong case of upgradetitus, the Arya/A90 is my vaccine for now.



Do you think the DX7 Pro with the A90 is better than Dx7 Pro with SP200 Amp?


----------



## jincuteguy

Flextreme said:


> Interesting how I experience the A90 to be clearly less harsh with my Arya in comparison to the SMSL SP200. This is clearly a very personal/subjective experience, and highly dependant on the headphone. You run balanced cables?


I have the Arya with DX7 Pro and SP200 right now, so you really think the A90 is much less harsh compare to the SP200? I might have to get the A90, but I"m afraid of the wobbly volume knobs that ppl are having.


----------



## HarveyKrisz

jincuteguy said:


> I have the Arya with DX7 Pro and SP200 right now, so you really think the A90 is much less harsh compare to the SP200? I might have to get the A90, but I"m afraid of the wobbly volume knobs that ppl are having.


The volume knob is annoying but you can get used to it. Thx had much better pot meter.


----------



## NickT23

dmac6419 said:


> Guy doesn't have the money to purchase one all he gotta do is save his money, measurements means a lot,so you won't over pay for inferior product but is not the end game,so called high price product is not always better,most times it inferior,but people gotta make money, I don't buy pretty, that said if it sounds good to you,than it's good enough for you.


Yeah, audio gears are expensive af


----------



## NickT23

Flextreme said:


> Haha, this is so true. Already heard the Susvara and TOPL Abyss. Susvara is my destiny, no doubt.
> 
> But, for now, I am addicted and happy with Arya/A90/D90. That is a good sign, because I have a strong case of upgradetitus, the Arya/A90 is my vaccine for now.


Hi you prefer Susvara over the Aybss ? Why ?  Honestly speaking, to me the only headphone that beats these 2 is he Orphues and Shang ri La


----------



## jincuteguy

NickT23 said:


> Hi you prefer Susvara over the Aybss ? Why ?  Honestly speaking, to me the only headphone that beats these 2 is he Orphues and Shang ri La


The Abyss and the Shang ri la are so ugly compare to the Orpheus and Susvara.
Even if they sound better, I wouldn't put them on my head.


----------



## NickT23

jincuteguy said:


> The Abyss and the Shang ri la are so ugly compare to the Orpheus and Susvara.
> Even if they sound better, I wouldn't put them on my head.


Agreed however am referring to the sound, thats all. Nonetheless, which would you prefer between Susvara and Abyss just sound preference and overall quality alone.


----------



## TheThingGoesSkrrr

how is this amp comparing to thx 789?


----------



## Gene4797

TheThingGoesSkrrr said:


> how is this amp comparing to thx 789?


My opinion, A90 much better, if you will buy from from authorized dialer you will have one month to decide, if you not will like it just return,  and get money back,any way each person has different taste


----------



## sajunky

A90 sounds better than 789 according to this review:
https://www.avforums.co.za/index.php/topic,88010.msg1006168.html#msg1006168


----------



## TheThingGoesSkrrr

dope thanks!


----------



## jincuteguy

Anyone knows where to get Custom earpads for the Arya? Like those Dekoni pads?


----------



## nigel801

I have a question on A90 with owners, I want to use Hugo 2 as a DAC but only option to connect to A90 is via RCA cables, do you think it's worth buying D90 DAC with XLR connection to have better synergy and SQ or I am better off with Hugo 2 connecting with RCA. Thanks


----------



## hmscott (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello fellow A90 / D90 owners, I think I've finally worked out the noise issues I was having with the A90 / D90 MQA with RCA / USB by re-cabling with cables focused on removing noise from the signal path.  Rather than repeat everything here I'll share the link to the ASR posts - there are more posts following in these ASR threads:

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d90-balanced-usb-dac-review.10519/post-475832
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-476452

If you have any questions or comments please post them here.

The A90 / D90 MQA have never sounded better, I am so glad I went through the time and expense to get new cables, the noise floor is so low and the sound is so much more detailed and dynamic.

I'll be playing a bit more with "better" noise reduction cables and I'll update here and there, but I think these are the most affordable yet most effective at reducing the various noise inputs I was experiencing.


----------



## elricofchaos72

nigel801 said:


> I have a question on A90 with owners, I want to use Hugo 2 as a DAC but only option to connect to A90 is via RCA cables, do you think it's worth buying D90 DAC with XLR connection to have better synergy and SQ or I am better off with Hugo 2 connecting with RCA. Thanks


I use my A90 by my bedside because it is the perfect size for an end table.  Using my Mojo/Poly (in fixed pre-amp mode) via 3.5mm to RCA sounds very good.  While burning it in at my seated headphone station connected via XLR to a PS Audio Directream DSD and AK380cu via XLR cradle, I noticed the SQ from (input) XLR and RCA have the same sound level when the OUTPUT is 4.4mm or XLR.   Your Hugo 2 is the better DAC over the D90.  The D90 is a fine DAC, if a bit lean and analytical.  The Hugo 2 is much more musical and authoritative.  I use Roon with the Mojo/Poly and you could as well with the addition of the Chord 2Go with your Hugo 2.


----------



## nigel801

elricofchaos72 said:


> I use my A90 by my bedside because it is the perfect size for an end table.  Using my Mojo/Poly (in fixed pre-amp mode) via 3.5mm to RCA sounds very good.  While burning it in at my seated headphone station connected via XLR to a PS Audio Directream DSD and AK380cu via XLR cradle, I noticed the SQ from (input) XLR and RCA have the same sound level when the OUTPUT is 4.4mm or XLR.   Your Hugo 2 is the better DAC over the D90.  The D90 is a fine DAC, if a bit lean and analytical.  The Hugo 2 is much more musical and authoritative.  I use Roon with the Mojo/Poly and you could as well with the addition of the Chord 2Go with your Hugo 2.


Many thanks for your feedback, I knew my Hugo 2 is a better DAC than D90 but wasn't sure adding RCA to chain on A90 and using XLR output for Arya and Z1R will make any downgrade in SQ but your experience confirms its not the case. Thanks Again,


----------



## Gordilocks

Nice. 👌 That's pretty much my upcoming experiment as I'm expecting a Mojo and D90/A90 stack next week. Want to see if I'll be fine using the Mojo in place of the D90. I'm half tempted to add a Bifrost 2 and Asgard 3 into the mix. Too many choices! 😱😂



elricofchaos72 said:


> I use my A90 by my bedside because it is the perfect size for an end table.  Using my Mojo/Poly (in fixed pre-amp mode) via 3.5mm to RCA sounds very good.  While burning it in at my seated headphone station connected via XLR to a PS Audio Directream DSD and AK380cu via XLR cradle, I noticed the SQ from (input) XLR and RCA have the same sound level when the OUTPUT is 4.4mm or XLR.   Your Hugo 2 is the better DAC over the D90.  The D90 is a fine DAC, if a bit lean and analytical.  The Hugo 2 is much more musical and authoritative.  I use Roon with the Mojo/Poly and you could as well with the addition of the Chord 2Go with your Hugo 2.


----------



## sabloke

I'm selling my Mojo as my desktop DAC is RME ADI-2 FS and on the go I use Fiio M11 Pro. Still weighing the pros and cons for paring the RME with A90. Is it worth it? My cans and IEMs are not that hard to drive but I guess A90 might do some magic paired with the German DAC. Thoughts?


----------



## Arniesb

sabloke said:


> I'm selling my Mojo as my desktop DAC is RME ADI-2 FS and on the go I use Fiio M11 Pro. Still weighing the pros and cons for paring the RME with A90. Is it worth it? My cans and IEMs are not that hard to drive but I guess A90 might do some magic paired with the German DAC. Thoughts?


Its not about wolume, but its all about refinement, parts, power supply.
Also it is good that dac and and amp have its own power supply.


----------



## Sean_MR

Would love to hear more impressions from people who have/had both a THX amp and an A90 amp!  Seeing lots of people who say they can’t hear any difference, and other people who say they _can_ actually hear a difference!


----------



## RuiNguyen

elricofchaos72 said:


> I use my A90 by my bedside because it is the perfect size for an end table.  Using my Mojo/Poly (in fixed pre-amp mode) via 3.5mm to RCA sounds very good.  While burning it in at my seated headphone station connected via XLR to a PS Audio Directream DSD and AK380cu via XLR cradle, I noticed the SQ from (input) XLR and RCA have the same sound level when the OUTPUT is 4.4mm or XLR.   Your Hugo 2 is the better DAC over the D90.  The D90 is a fine DAC, if a bit lean and analytical.  The Hugo 2 is much more musical and authoritative.  I use Roon with the Mojo/Poly and you could as well with the addition of the Chord 2Go with your Hugo 2.


Hello, I can see in your comment that you has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and A90. I also has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and I am thinking about buying an A90 to be used as a Pre-Amp in my second system. Is A90 good to be used as a Pre-Amp? Is it as good as Anthem STR Pre-Amp?


----------



## capetownwatches

RuiNguyen said:


> Hello, I can see in your comment that you has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and A90. I also has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and I am thinking about buying an A90 to be used as a Pre-Amp in my second system. Is A90 good to be used as a Pre-Amp? Is it as good as Anthem STR Pre-Amp?


A90 at $500 vs Anthem at $4000..? Not really a fair fight I would say.


----------



## capetownwatches (Aug 7, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Would love to hear more impressions from people who have/had both a THX amp and an A90 amp!  Seeing lots of people who say they can’t hear any difference, and other people who say they _can_ actually hear a difference!


My personal impression comparing THX 789 with A90 is that the Topping is the better amp to my ears, and not by a small margin either. I found extended listening with the 789 could get fatiguing due to its clinical and upfront delivery, whereas the A90 added a touch of warmth and was less etched. This with HD600/650, LCD2F and DT990 600 with hot-rodded NFB11.32 and RL Concero as sources. I could just enjoy the music for longer with the A90 which strikes a fine balance between high frequency detail and smoothness. Of course YM may well V...


----------



## Flextreme (Aug 7, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Would love to hear more impressions from people who have/had both a THX amp and an A90 amp!  Seeing lots of people who say they can’t hear any difference, and other people who say they _can_ actually hear a difference!



Yep that is my observation too. I have a very strong suspicion that specifically with power hungry headphones, and especially planars like the Arya (that I own) and for instance LCD4 the A90 true clean power potential can show it full value. When the headphones are relatively easy to drive, and/or not a 'planar' the A90 is a perfectly good amp, but the difference to THX seems small. Some even dislike the A90 with some headphones.

For instance, my HFM edition X v2's are super easy to drive, I might even prefer the SP200 with them. But for me the A90/Arya combination is just f*&#ing magical.  Coming from a SMSL SP200, the difference was massive with Arya's: warmer timbre, no harshness, more detail, sub, bass, soundstage, pace, dynamics, texture... etc....


----------



## Sean_MR

Flextreme said:


> Yep that is my observation too. I have a very strong suspicion that specifically with power hungry headphones, and especially planars like the Arya (that I own) and for instance LCD4 the A90 true clean power potential can show it full value. When the headphones are relatively easy to drive, and/or not a 'planar' the A90 is a perfectly good amp, but the difference to THX seems small. Some even dislike the A90 with some headphones.
> 
> For instance, my HFM edition X v2's are super easy to drive, I might even prefer the SP200 with them. But for me the A90/Arya combination is just f*&#ing magical.  Coming from a SMSL SP200, the difference was massive with Arya's: warmer timbre, no harshness, more detail, sub, bass, soundstage, pace, dynamics, texture... etc....


Thanks for the impressions!  I have a pair of Stellia’s as my headphones which are super easy to drive and ridiculously sensitive.  So I wonder if I wouldn’t get much benefit going from the 789 to the A90 then?

Also @capetownwatches, would you say the A90 has all of the detail and technical performance of the 789, _plus_ the added warmth?  Or is the some of the detail sacrificed for warmness?  Just wondering if it really is the best of both worlds, or if it makes some small trades.


----------



## MRHiFiReviews

Sean_MR said:


> Would love to hear more impressions from people who have/had both a THX amp and an A90 amp!  Seeing lots of people who say they can’t hear any difference, and other people who say they _can_ actually hear a difference!



I went into my subjective opinion in this video if you want to check it out 
Topping A90 Headphone Amplifier Review, The Best Reference Headphone Amp Under $500?


----------



## elricofchaos72 (Aug 7, 2020)

RuiNguyen said:


> Hello, I can see in your comment that you has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and A90. I also has Anthem STR Pre-Amp and I am thinking about buying an A90 to be used as a Pre-Amp in my second system. Is A90 good to be used as a Pre-Amp? Is it as good as Anthem STR Pre-Amp?


Sorry for the late response.  Short answer is No.  As a preamp the A90 is not near as good as its Headphone portion. It can add gain via the volume knob to the preamp however.  But it is not a very good preamp.  Probably why Topping is making a separate P90 preamp.  I had the A90 preamp connected to the Dragon IHA-1...sound quality was only average compared to other sources via A90.  Hope that helps.

P.S. I did have high hopes for the A90 as a preamp, that was my initial plan.  Ended up buying a Schiit Freya S instead for my headphone station. My first Schiit product ever. Very impressed with it as a preamp. Just dont sit too close to it.  The volume resistors are noisy and will be heard through open back HP if seated within a few feet of the unit.  Otherwise excellent preamp for the cost.


----------



## jpanic4

Sean_MR said:


> Would love to hear more impressions from people who have/had both a THX amp and an A90 amp!  Seeing lots of people who say they can’t hear any difference, and other people who say they _can_ actually hear a difference!


I'm comparing the 789 and A90 on an SMSL M200 and Topping E30 dac. Really hard for me to put into words since I'm not really good at describing sound like some of the others on this thread. The biggest difference to me is that since the A90 is a little warmer than the 789. And the 789 maybe due to the less warm nature seems to be better at lower end detail. It also feels like the higher are slightly brighter. Since Im using it on a HD-6XX I don't have the best opinion on soundstage. I feel like some songs sound better on the A90 and others on the 789. Sorry for confusing you even more. I have to decide if Im going to keep the 789 by tomorrow since that is the last date for a full refund return.   Also there is a possibility I might sell the A90 on here. I have the volume wobble others have talked about but otherwise in excellent condition.


----------



## nigel801

Hi All, I just came across this video about distortion on RCA connection , since I am planning to use it with Hugo 2 via RCA only I need to know if anyone else facing same issue of distortion on RCA.


----------



## hmscott (Aug 7, 2020)

With a little research I was able to mitigate the noise problem by finding RCA / XLR cables made with wire designed for really good noise rejection and EMI / RFI protection in a build that uses a Faraday cage design for the wiring.  I was about to send back the A90 / D90 MQA, but the new cables got rid of so much of the noise - and the A90 / D90 MQA sound so much better now that the noise floor has been dropped so far - that I decided to keep them.

I have both RCA and XLR cables between the A90 and D90 MQA and am switching back and forth between the interconnects with that switch on the A90, I have spent hours listening on the RCA connection and it sounds great 

Here are the details I posted on ASR:



hmscott said:


> *Has anyone with the D90 / A90 / ? fixed or substantially improved the RCA connection "noise" by shortening RCA cables or buying better shielded RCA cables?  How about better shielded USB cables?, or some other method of reducing the PC noise brought in through the USB cable?  If you've debugged your noise problem to root cause + solution, please let us know the details.
> 
> Before I spend $ on new RCA / USB cables or other solutions, I'd like to know if it's worth the effort.  I'd like to use RCA output from the A90 to drive power speakers, but I could put the extra $ instead into better powered speakers + XLR cables.*
> 
> ...


Good news, the Mogami 2534 based World's Best Cables (WBC) got rid of the RCA noise.  The WBC Mogami 2534 RCA cable pair also got rid of most of the USB noise.

I also got a Tripp-lite shielded cable with Ferrite Chokes, and it does reduce the small amount of GPU load noise by a noticeable amount, but just swapping in the RCA Mogami 2534 wired cable was the biggest change.  A WBC Mogami 2534 XLR pair round out the cable changes.

Now I can only hear a smidge of GPU noise at 100% GPU usage, but it's so low I can't hear it while playing media - I can enable / disable the GPU load and not hear any difference in the audio.  No more USB crackling either.

I can turn up the A90 volume to 100% on H Gain switched to XLR and no noise.  On H Gain switched to RCA the "low level hum" without hash noise starts in at 2 oclock.  So far I have no headphones that need that much drive.  The highest I drive my headphones is 12 oclock on H Gain.

For now that's all good enough, and it was worth the cost and effort.

I also bought a Mogami 2549 based RCA cable pair, I'll try that out later.  I'll probably pick up a WBC 2549 based XLR pair too and pair them all up together.  Comments say they sound better than the 2534 heavy shielded cable, but I went with the heavy shield product first to make sure I gave the new cabling the best chance.

The cables aren't "cheap", but they aren't expensive either.  If you have RCA noise problems or USB noise problems I'd recommend them as a last ditch solution before giving up on the A90 / D90.


Spoiler: New cables:



1 Foot – Quad Balanced Microphone Cable Custom Made by WORLDS BEST CABLES – Using Mogami 2534 Wire and Neutrik NC3MXX-B Male & NC3FXX-B Female XLR Plugs. *sold as a single cable, buy 2x*
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WU1BP10

1 Foot – Directional Quad High-Definition Audio Interconnect Cable Pair Custom Made by WORLDS BEST CABLES – Using Mogami 2534 Wire and Amphenol ACPR Die-Cast, Gold Plated RCA Connectors
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ALHTVMO

1 Foot – Directional High-Definition Audio Interconnect Cable Pair Custom Made by WORLDS BEST CABLES – Using Mogami 2549 Wire and Amphenol ACPR Die-Cast, Gold Plated RCA Connectors
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01ALFR02Y/

Mogami 2534 wire:



Mogami 2549 wire:



WBC RCA Faraday cage wiring design:


Tripp Lite USB 2.0 Hi-Speed A/B Cable with Ferrite Chokes (M/M) 3-ft. (U023-003)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008VOPCGY


https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d90-balanced-usb-dac-review.10519/post-475832

I can answer questions here


----------



## ra990

Those are excellent cables. I used a 6" RCA from WBC (i believe it was the gotham cable, not mogami) and had no problems with noise when I used the Qutest over RCA with the A90.


----------



## RuiNguyen

elricofchaos72 said:


> Sorry for the late response.  Short answer is No.  As a preamp the A90 is not near as good as its Headphone portion. It can add gain via the volume knob to the preamp however.  But it is not a very good preamp.  Probably why Topping is making a separate P90 preamp.  I had the A90 preamp connected to the Dragon IHA-1...sound quality was only average compared to other sources via A90.  Hope that helps.
> 
> P.S. I did have high hopes for the A90 as a preamp, that was my initial plan.  Ended up buying a Schiit Freya S instead for my headphone station. My first Schiit product ever. Very impressed with it as a preamp. Just dont sit too close to it.  The volume resistors are noisy and will be heard through open back HP if seated within a few feet of the unit.  Otherwise excellent preamp for the cost.


Thank you. I think I would buy Freya S or Saga+


----------



## KPzypher

hmscott said:


> With a little research I was able to mitigate the noise problem by finding RCA / XLR cables made with wire designed for really good noise rejection and EMI / RFI protection in a build that uses a Faraday cage design for the wiring.  I was about to send back the A90 / D90 MQA, but the new cables got rid of so much of the noise - and the A90 / D90 MQA sound so much better now that the noise floor has been dropped so far - that I decided to keep them.
> 
> I have both RCA and XLR cables between the A90 and D90 MQA and am switching back and forth between the interconnects with that switch on the A90, I have spent hours listening on the RCA connection and it sounds great
> 
> ...



I'm glad you found a workaround, but you shouldn't have to take all those steps just to get it to work properly.  It should work properly out of the box, balanced or SE.  I'm keeping mine, but it is true that the SE side is bit of a mess.


----------



## elricofchaos72

nigel801 said:


> Hi All, I just came across this video about distortion on RCA connection , since I am planning to use it with Hugo 2 via RCA only I need to know if anyone else facing same issue of distortion on RCA.



That ground loop issue was resolved months ago production run wise.  Sajunky seems to have serious personal issues with Topping and their marketing in which he makes outlandish claims against them.  Check his South Africa feeds to see how others view his opinion.  
The only way I have introduced distortion via the Mojo was to increase the gain from the Mojo while it was turned on in Preamp mode.  A90 is just a victim of overhype that should not be held against it.  For $500 it is an over performer in its weight class.  Is it better than a Hugo TT2? Of course not. But it was never meant to be. Apos gives a 30day free return.  Try it for yourself. Use clean power. Etc.


----------



## elricofchaos72

KPzypher said:


> I'm glad you found a workaround, but you shouldn't have to take all those steps just to get it to work properly.  It should work properly out of the box, balanced or SE.  I'm keeping mine, but it is true that the SE side is bit of a mess.


A simple Audioquest RCA cable was enough on my end. XLR was Benchmark Media. No hum whatsoever switching back and forth.  Using IEMs to Abyss to Audeze and 800 S....no noise!


----------



## bahamot

KPzypher said:


> I'm glad you found a workaround, but you shouldn't have to take all those steps just to get it to work properly.  It should work properly out of the box, balanced or SE.  I'm keeping mine, but it is true that the SE side is bit of a mess.


To be fair, I have no issue with A90's RCA. I am just using Klotz cable.


----------



## NickT23

jpanic4 said:


> I'm comparing the 789 and A90 on an SMSL M200 and Topping E30 dac. Really hard for me to put into words since I'm not really good at describing sound like some of the others on this thread. The biggest difference to me is that since the A90 is a little warmer than the 789. And the 789 maybe due to the less warm nature seems to be better at lower end detail. It also feels like the higher are slightly brighter. Since Im using it on a HD-6XX I don't have the best opinion on soundstage. I feel like some songs sound better on the A90 and others on the 789. Sorry for confusing you even more. I have to decide if Im going to keep the 789 by tomorrow since that is the last date for a full refund return.   Also there is a possibility I might sell the A90 on here. I have the volume wobble others have talked about but otherwise in excellent condition.


Hello ! Is your THX 789 the nicer looking ones or the hideous ones ?


----------



## jincuteguy (Aug 8, 2020)

elricofchaos72 said:


> That ground loop issue was resolved months ago production run wise.  Sajunky seems to have serious personal issues with Topping and their marketing in which he makes outlandish claims against them.  Check his South Africa feeds to see how others view his opinion.
> The only way I have introduced distortion via the Mojo was to increase the gain from the Mojo while it was turned on in Preamp mode.  A90 is just a victim of overhype that should not be held against it.  For $500 it is an over performer in its weight class.  Is it better than a Hugo TT2? Of course not. But it was never meant to be. Apos gives a 30day free return.  Try it for yourself. Use clean power. Etc.


How do I get clean power for my A90?
Also, I got some XLR cables from HeartAudioCAble and Monoprice.  The Monoprice cables are 16awg guage and cheaper.  I jus tdon't get why the ones from HartAudioCable are more expensive, they're like $40 for a pair of 6" XLRs. The Monoprice cables are only $5.50 each so $11 for a pair of 1.5ft.


----------



## Sean_MR

jpanic4 said:


> I'm comparing the 789 and A90 on an SMSL M200 and Topping E30 dac. Really hard for me to put into words since I'm not really good at describing sound like some of the others on this thread. The biggest difference to me is that since the A90 is a little warmer than the 789. And the 789 maybe due to the less warm nature seems to be better at lower end detail. It also feels like the higher are slightly brighter. Since Im using it on a HD-6XX I don't have the best opinion on soundstage. I feel like some songs sound better on the A90 and others on the 789. Sorry for confusing you even more. I have to decide if Im going to keep the 789 by tomorrow since that is the last date for a full refund return.   Also there is a possibility I might sell the A90 on here. I have the volume wobble others have talked about but otherwise in excellent condition.


Thanks for the info!  So in terms of pure technical prowess then, would you say the 789 has a slight edge?  Does the A90 “trade” some of the detail retrieval for the warmth?  I’m trying to see if it’s a pure upgrade, or more of a sidegrade.

Also, what’s the volume wobble problem?  Is that fairly common?


----------



## Gene4797

I’m using cheap xlr cables, from d90 to a90 and never have any noise problems, plus all my system very close from each to other, but I’m using just comp.TIDAL


----------



## hmscott (Aug 8, 2020)

ra990 said:


> Those are excellent cables. I used a 6" RCA from WBC (i believe it was the gotham cable, not mogami) and had no problems with noise when I used the Qutest over RCA with the A90.


That's great!, I am actually planning on finding alternative wire to Mogami that offer better noise rejection - made by WBC or otherwise, fortunately WBC builds many cables with alternative wire and termination:

Mogami, Canare, Lava, van Damme, Gotham, Beldan terminated with Neutrik, Neutrik-Rean, Amphenold, Eminence, and KLEI
https://www.amazon.com/stores/WORLD...LES/page/D5DC000C-B9F2-4E19-9143-22DE290EE84B

I don't see all of them advertised on Amazon, so I may need to make a build request for specific wire to be used directly from WBC.

Fortunately the A90 is very sensitive to noise - like many preamps - so there is a noise floor to deal with and perhaps I can find a way to measure the noise foor other than listening for it - but that's what really matters in the end - how the music free from noise sounds to you.

There are other characteristics that differ between the wire brands / types that can affect matching the connection between the DAC and the AMP, and eventually the powered speakers or AMP / Speakers.  But for me noise reduction was the most important characteristic.


KPzypher said:


> I'm glad you found a workaround, but you shouldn't have to take all those steps just to get it to work properly.  It should work properly out of the box, balanced or SE.  I'm keeping mine, but it is true that the SE side is bit of a mess.


Yup, I usually don't have to worry about reducing noise into the device to this level of attention, but overall I am happy in that it made me research the noise rejection properties of the wires my cables were using and the ferrite core efficacy of my new USB cable - and as I add more ferrite cores / wraps.

The A90 is so sensitive to noise inputs I can use it as an instrument to judge the efficacy of my cables at noise rejection. 

A nice side-effect of reducing the noise floor is that the resulting noise reduction contributed to the filling out of the soundstage and widening of the sound stage - which may also be due to the wire capacitance and inductance characteristics - which I will be listening for in the other wire versions of WBC cables with different brands of wires down the road.

I'm much happier with the A90 / D90 MQA sound characteristics after re-cabling with the WBC Mogami 2534 wire, and it took the A90's oversensitivity to noise to get me here.


----------



## jincuteguy

So the power cable that comes with the A90 is a bit short.  If I want to get a longer power cable, any recommendations? I'm scared to get one on amazon and then it would burn my A90


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Just get one that’s UL rated. I got these for my D90/A90 stack and they do the job.


----------



## jincuteguy

CANiSLAYu said:


> Just get one that’s UL rated. I got these for my D90/A90 stack and they do the job.


What do you mean UL rated? what's UL? I always thought the stock power cable has s omething special in it that you have to built to some kind of specifications?


----------



## CANiSLAYu

Underwriting Laboratories. Google it.


----------



## Marlowe

jincuteguy said:


> So the power cable that comes with the A90 is a bit short.  If I want to get a longer power cable, any recommendations? I'm scared to get one on amazon and then it would burn my A90


I don't have the A90, but I bet it's the same power cable that came with the D90 MQA, which was way too short for my purposes. (And just way too short in general;  I've used a number of components in the exact same spot and every other stock power cable, or external power supply, was easily long enough.) TBH, I just grabbed a longer standard power cable I had in a drawer and it works fine.


----------



## CANiSLAYu

I bought both the A90 and D90 MQA at the same time and the A90 cable was definitely shorter. I want to say by at least a foot.


----------



## KPzypher

CANiSLAYu said:


> I bought both the A90 and D90 MQA at the same time and the A90 cable was definitely shorter. I want to say by at least a foot.



YEP.  Noticed that too.


----------



## jincuteguy

KPzypher said:


> YEP.  Noticed that too.


Yep, that's why when I got the A90, I I had to let my power strip hanging a bit since the cable is a bit short.  I know that's not a good idea cause it might pop out and my A90 would lose power.


----------



## Marlowe

CANiSLAYu said:


> I bought both the A90 and D90 MQA at the same time and the A90 cable was definitely shorter. I want to say by at least a foot.


LOL. It can't be much longer than 18 inches then.


----------



## hmscott (Aug 10, 2020)

ra990 said:


> Those are excellent cables. I used a 6" RCA from WBC (i believe it was the gotham cable, not mogami) and had no problems with noise when I used the Qutest over RCA with the A90.


BTW, would you please look up the model number - what is the id of the wire used?  I'd like to also try the Gotham cable in a WBC built cable.

Did you notice any positive effects other than the lower noise floor?  I'm hearing much better detail and dynamics than the previous SKW cables.  What are the RCA connectors used on that WBC build?

What is the USB cable you used?  Does it have ferrite chokes, or did you add them?

Thank you!


----------



## jpanic4 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sean_MR said:


> Thanks for the info!  So in terms of pure technical prowess then, would you say the 789 has a slight edge?  Does the A90 “trade” some of the detail retrieval for the warmth?  I’m trying to see if it’s a pure upgrade, or more of a sidegrade.
> 
> Also, what’s the volume wobble problem?  Is that fairly common?



With the HD6XX I like the 789 a touch better but its something I need to listen for. I would say it’s more of a sidegrade BUT it could be different based on the headphones you have. So on something like an LCDs the results could be different.

Listening to the“Why so serious” from the Dark Knight, I noticed although extremely subtle, to my ears, there was a little bit more detail in the low end that starts at 3:26ish. I think this has to do with the less warm nature of the 789. But I’m also a noob at this. Honestly, both are good esp if you not sitting there A/B testing them. I’m still finding it hard to decide which one to keep and I’ve had them both for a whole month! Others on this thread have said this before, they are both good that either will be plenty. I would just look at cost, features, pre-amp, aesthetics (if you care), power output (although not a crazy difference).

The wobble is in reference to the volume pot being a little loose. I’ve read about by a handful of other people as well. Honestly wouldn’t deter me from keeping it. This is a gif someone else put up but mine has the same issue. Again nothing that would deter me from keeping it and I'm not just saying that because I might sell my A90.

https://imgur.com/a/60nHNRG#WEmoxex


----------



## NickT23

Sean_MR said:


> Thanks for the info!  So in terms of pure technical prowess then, would you say the 789 has a slight edge?  Does the A90 “trade” some of the detail retrieval for the warmth?  I’m trying to see if it’s a pure upgrade, or more of a sidegrade.
> 
> Also, what’s the volume wobble problem?  Is that fairly common?


Sidegrade. THX 789 still somewhat the benchmark.


----------



## jincuteguy

ClicketEKlack said:


> Just got the A90/D90MQA stack -- Apos delivered 3 days ahead of schedule! Really delighted with the sound. This may be an endgame setup, as I can't imagine what more I'd want or expect sonically, from, say, a Chord DAVE or some other ultra-high end gear. The 4.4mm Pentaconn output is a game-changer, as it allows me to have one cable for both desktop and DAP. I was curious as to how much better it might sound than my HiBy R6 Pro, and the answer is: quite a bit. The whole presentation is just BIGGER, punchier, and smoother. More detail everywhere. Sound feels very warm and organic, pairs really well with Focal Utopias. Loving it with both MQA and Qobuz Hi-Res. This will be the acid test for which streaming service I marry.



Nice Setup you got there man.  Can I ask what is that black cable you got there? That's not the stock Utopia cable, is it? thanks.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

jincuteguy said:


> Nice Setup you got there man.  Can I ask what is that black cable you got there? That's not the stock Utopia cable, is it? thanks.



Thank you, sir! Much appreciated. It's an Arctic Cable Signum Series. The stock cable was bristly, microphonic and stiff -- truly an unpleasant piece of gear. Really weird that Focal ever released such an accessory, but I'm guessing the new one is better?


----------



## jincuteguy

ClicketEKlack said:


> Thank you, sir! Much appreciated. It's an Arctic Cable Signum Series. The stock cable was bristly, microphonic and stiff -- truly an unpleasant piece of gear. Really weird that Focal ever released such an accessory, but I'm guessing the new one is better?



Nice man.  How long did it take them to build your  cable? 2 weeks?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

jincuteguy said:


> Nice man.  How long did it take them to build your  cable? 2 weeks?



Give or take -- they do a break-in period before they ship. My experience is not the norm, as just as they were about to ship, I realized that I'd stupidly ordered the wrong plug and they very graciously agreed to build me another. They were good with communication, and the cable is superb.


----------



## Marlowe

ClicketEKlack said:


> Thank you, sir! Much appreciated. It's an Arctic Cable Signum Series. The stock cable was bristly, microphonic and stiff -- truly an unpleasant piece of gear. Really weird that Focal ever released such an accessory, but I'm guessing the new one is better?


Good to hear that you had a good experience with Arctic since I am planning to order a cable from them for my ZMF Aeolus in the near future. (Though I'm planning on one of the less expensive premium copper series; Ion I think.)

I assume (or at least hope) that the Utopia cable is upgraded from the cables Focal includes with its cheaper models. Not only were the cables provided with the Elex unpleasant to use, but the stock XLR cable failed three times in a little over a year despite never leaving my apartment and receiving careful handling. After two replacements (of the entire headphone) by Drop, I gave up and got an XLR cable for it from Periapt.


----------



## ra990

hmscott said:


> BTW, would you please look up the model number - what is the id of the wire used?  I'd like to also try the Gotham cable.
> 
> Did you notice any positive effects other than the lower noise floor?  I'm hearing much better detail and dynamics than the previous SKW cables.  What are the RCA connectors used on that WBC build?
> 
> ...


These are the ones I got: https://www.amazon.com/0-5-Foot-RCA...worlds+best+cables+.5ft&qid=1597039100&sr=8-9

Sorry, I don't have the A90 anymore, so can't provide any of those. I didn't try any other cables, these are just my go-to cables and they worked perfectly, like they usually do.


----------



## hmscott

ra990 said:


> These are the ones I got: https://www.amazon.com/0-5-Foot-RCA...worlds+best+cables+.5ft&qid=1597039100&sr=8-9
> 
> Sorry, I don't have the A90 anymore, so can't provide any of those. I didn't try any other cables, these are just my go-to cables and they worked perfectly, like they usually do.


Thanks, that's what I was looking for, I found the 1 foot version and will order it, and then look for the WBC XLR build with Gotham cable, and see if there is improvement from the Mogami builds.

So you had no noise problems with the A90?  What was the problem that caused you to get rid of the A90 then?


----------



## jincuteguy

hmscott said:


> Thanks, that's what I was looking for, I found the 1 foot version and will order it, and then look for the WBC XLR build with Gotham cable, and see if there is improvement from the Mogami builds.
> 
> So you had no noise problems with the A90?  What was the problem that caused you to get rid of the A90 then?


So between Gotham and Mogami wires, which one is better? Im trying to get a 6' XLR cable for a Microphone and Interconnect between my DX7 Pro and A90.  Currently I'm using Hart Audio Cable XLR going from DX7 Pro to A90.


----------



## hmscott (Aug 10, 2020)

jincuteguy said:


> So between Gotham and Mogami wires, which one is better? Im trying to get a 6' XLR cable for a Microphone and Interconnect between my DX7 Pro and A90.  Currently I'm using Hart Audio Cable XLR going from DX7 Pro to A90.


I haven't used Gotham wire made WBC cable yet, that's why I was asking @ra990 what model Gotham cable he used so I can order some to compare against the Mogami cables I am using.

For now I'd definitely recommend the WBC Mogami 2534 made RCA and XLR cables I mention here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15789465

WBC makes other lengths than what I bought, I only needed 1 foot length, but WBC has many listings for other length RCA / XLR cables using Mogami 2534 wire.

Please come back and let us know how it works out for your set up.


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi friends!
Finally received A90, the parcel went 41 days. Connected to the D90, a great bunch.  The sound quality is wonderful, the design is nice too.
But there is also a flaw. it may be due to the grounding and electrical wiring of the apartment. I found a problem with power noise. This is when connected to the same network filter as the DAC and PC. Strange, but even on xLR. I was surprised, because I had previously had a similar experience on the SP200, but it had interference only on the RCA, with xLR they were not.  The problem was fixed by connecting the A90 to an power filter with outlet in another part of the room. Perhaps this will help someone who has not tried such a power connection option.
I also wanted to advise those who use regular USB and power cables to replace them. For example, before the replacement, I did not hear what the D90 how much good quality sound can it produce. Now I have a Furutech GT2 USB and a pair of power cable with aliexpress, inexpensive about $ 20 per cable, but even with them there is a difference.
Also for maximum sound quality, I recommend that you disable preamp and bluetooth in the D90 settings, if you don't need they. If someone does not know how to open the settings menu, it is very simple : the D90 is turned off by the button on the back, holding the power button on the front, press the power button on the back.  And choose only one RCA or xLR output on remote.

p.s.
Sorry if the post does not comply with some rules and regulations of the forum, this is my first message here.


----------



## hmscott (Aug 11, 2020)

goodwinds said:


> Hi friends!
> Finally received A90, the parcel went 41 days. Connected to the D90, a great bunch.  The sound quality is wonderful, the design is nice too.
> But there is also a flaw. it may be due to the grounding and electrical wiring of the apartment. I found a problem with power noise. This is when connected to the same network filter as the DAC and PC. interference appeared only when the PC mouse moves, if it is not moved-there is no interference. Strange, but even on xLR. I was surprised, because I had previously had a similar experience on the SP200, but it had interference only on the RCA, with xLR they were not. Perhaps it's xLR cables, now it's diy  Ortofon 8nx + itt cannon. The problem was fixed by connecting the A90 to an power filter with outlet in another part of the room. Perhaps this will help someone who has not tried such a power connection option.
> I also wanted to advise those who use regular USB and power cables to replace them. For example, before the replacement, I did not hear what the D90 how much good quality sound can it produce. Now I have a Furutech GT2 USB and a pair of power cable with aliexpress, inexpensive about $ 20 per cable, but even with them there is a difference.
> ...


These are the RCA, XLR, USB cables I am using that vastly reduced the noise into my A90 - enough to decide to keep it, it sounds great now with the noise mostly gone, and I'm working on getting rid of the rest of the noise inputs to the A90:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15789465

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are the AC cables I am looking at getting, they are a little more pricey than I feel comfortable getting a dozen of, but so far they are the only double shielded 14awg cables I can find that are stocked in inventory, and don't have a 500 unit minimum order to get run made:

NEMA 5-15 Male Plug to IEC320 C13 Connector Double Shielded 1.8 meters / 6 feet 15a/125v 14/3 SJT Black - Power Cord
https://www.stayonline.com/power-cords/nema-5-15-power-cords-2997.asp

There are other lengths:
https://www.stayonline.com/pc_combi...45EF4F946D0C40A483A3C2B739E5F9D3&search_prod=

There are other combinations of shield and wire awg that might be more affordable, and adequate to the job, I'm still deciding what to order and try.

They also have a clearance lot of 7 of these cables, not enough over all for me, and not sure if 4 feet is enough for what I will need, but some of you might be ok with a single order qty, under closeouts I selected the ends + SJT double shielding and ended up with 3 options:

https://www.stayonline.com/power-cords/nema-5-15-power-cords-5761.asp
https://www.stayonline.com/category/c-closeouts.asp
https://www.stayonline.com/category/c-closeouts.asp?pc_id=14B5568782C24F20BD3D28D74CC24786&search_keyword=&opts=&faceted_search_terms=Male+Plug~9D2B1AC469574A329FC64782FBE5C85F|Cord+Jacket~B470BDF047514BF2853541B957E5C6C4

I am looking at other sources too.  My criteria are shielding or better yet double shielding, 14awg - standardizing for all power cables - and good noise rejection.

Any suggestions?


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 11, 2020)

sajunky said:


> I don't recommend such move. Any voltage spikes in your installation (lightning, power outages, switching home devices like a fridge) can destroy USB ports. Rather get galvanically isolated USB device. Using to many filters can make it even worse. Ideally: one mains filter for all interconnected devices and a proper ground connection.


Perhaps you misunderstood me. In my room there are two outlets, one at the door, it includes a power filter that runs the PC, DAC and monitor. The other one is at the window, and it has a different power filter on. When connecting the A90 to the first power filter, there is interference. By connecting the A90 to the second power filter, there is no interference.
There are no risks or problems with this type of connection.



sajunky said:


> Cables are currently a hot toping on this thread. understandable why it happens, but works as a workaround, it doesn't remove source of the problem. Your solution may work on your system, but fails on many others and in reverse.


I meant that replacing the USB cable and power cable that are in the box gives a good result. This message is sent to those who have not had experience replacing these cables and are skeptical about this, and are not very impressed with the D90 level for example.
Because I was the same, and if I had not changed the cables and do not turned off the preamp, sold the D90,then I had a false opinion about it regarding its level of sound quality.

A few experiments with connecting A90.
Option 1: A90 is connected to D90 via XLR and RCA. Into the socket with the PC and DAC. There is has interference. But there is no interference when connecting to another outlet A90.
Option 2: A90 is connected to D90 only via XLR, rca cables are disconnected. Connected to the first outlet together with the PC and DAC, there is no interference.
Conclusion: Interference occurs only if there is an RCA connection, when problems with wiring and grounding in the apartment.
Possible solutions to the problem:
1. Use only the XLR connection
2. Use both XLR and RCA connections, but connect the A90 to another outlet without problems.

Don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with topping works. The D90 and A90 are wonderful stuf.

I wanted to ask if anyone had experience comparing a 90 and Cayin ha-1 mk2 ? It has an amazing power of 2x2200 mW for 600 ohms.
Can you advise what the amplifier better for 600om load, on SE output, not balanced.


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 11, 2020)

sajunky said:


> This one should sound better than a A90 (on both RCA and XLR connection). I can say with confidence, as it has the same amp as in R28 DAC/Amp combo, recently compared to A90 on the South African forum: http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1AMP/NFB1AMPEN19.htm


Thank you for your recommendation. It has more power, but still 600 mW/600 Ohms is not so much, the A90 has less, 500 mW/600 Ohms on the balance and 125 mW/600 Ohms on the SE. For example, the cayin ha-1 mk2 has 2200 mW/600 Ohms, this is a significant difference! But I have not heard these amp, plus in addition to power, other characteristics they have are noticeably worse. And disign from audio-gd device not very pretty =)


----------



## ostewart

goodwinds said:


> Thank you for your recommendation. It has more power, but still 600 mW/600 Ohms is not so much, the A90 has less, 500 mW/600 Ohms on the balance and 125 mW/600 Ohms on the SE. For example, the cayin ha-1 mk2 has 2200 mW/600 Ohms, this is a significant difference! But I have not heard these amp, plus in addition to power, other characteristics they have are noticeably worse. And disign from audio-gd device not very pretty =)



What headphones are you using?

500mW @600Ohms is loads!

(for reference the T1 2nd Gen from Beyerdynamic only needs 63mW to get to 120dB SPL - which is painfully loud)

Also I'm using the HiFiMAN HE6SE with the A90 - they need 5624.66mW to get to 120dB SPL - again this is wayyy louder than anyone needs)


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 12, 2020)

ostewart said:


> What headphones are you using?


Now the ones described in the signature. For them, the A90 is more than enough. But there is interest in different old models, without a replacement cable, for a classic connection. For example, the dt880-600 Ohm, in the review zeos said that the A90 does not fully disclose them. The volume level is not so important for me, but as far as I understand, the more power the amplifier gives out, often excessive to most headphones, the more better & complete the sound is.


----------



## ostewart (Aug 12, 2020)

goodwinds said:


> Now the ones described in the signature. For them, the A90 is more than enough. But there is interest in different old models, without a replacement cable, for a classic connection. For example, the dt880-600 Ohm, in the review zeos said that the A90 does not fully disclose them. The volume level is not so important for me, but as far as I understand, the more power the amplifier gives out, often excessive to most headphones, the more better & complete the sound is.



A bit more is fine, but we're talking almost 10x the power required. So you'll be fine with the A90, honestly. (Zeos probably knows very little about impedance matching and how it works, let alone headphone calculations) I would not trust him to say if the A90 will drive a said pair of headphones.

It'll easily blow the drivers of many headphones if you're not careful.


----------



## goodwinds

ostewart said:


> A bit more is fine, but we're talking almost 10x the power required. So you'll be fine with the A90, honestly. (Zeos probably knows very little about impedance matching and how it works, let alone headphone calculations) I would not trust him to say if the A90 will drive a said pair of headphones.


M aybe you are right, I do not perceive him as a specialist and I do not really like his frequent swearing, but him a man-emotion, he shares his experience and sometimes this is more important than knowledge of the theory and qualifications.
I am also grateful to him for the tradition of making sound demo recordings of headphones.


----------



## casimirobukayo

Hello A90 users! I just blew the 2 fuse of my A90. I dont know why it blew. Luckily i have a 1A 250V extra fuse. But the stock is 500mA 250V only. Can it harm my A90? Thanks


----------



## sajunky

casimirobukayo said:


> Hello A90 users! I just blew the 2 fuse of my A90. I dont know why it blew. Luckily i have a 1A 250V extra fuse. But the stock is 500mA 250V only. Can it harm my A90? Thanks


TL;DR. Usually when fuse is blown, something else is wrong, not a fuse. If it blew 500mA fuse (while it shouldn't), it will also blew 1A fuse and return to the safe (dead) state. Fuse is only there to prevent fire.

Yes, you can use 1A fuse to check whether it get blown instantly. If it doesn't, then switch device off and install the right fuse. For this type of devices use only a slow-blown fuses.
/Sorry, not sure if my grammar is fine/


----------



## jincuteguy

casimirobukayo said:


> Hello A90 users! I just blew the 2 fuse of my A90. I dont know why it blew. Luckily i have a 1A 250V extra fuse. But the stock is 500mA 250V only. Can it harm my A90? Thanks



So how did it blow up? too hot?


----------



## bahamot

casimirobukayo said:


> Hello A90 users! I just blew the 2 fuse of my A90. I dont know why it blew. Luckily i have a 1A 250V extra fuse. But the stock is 500mA 250V only. Can it harm my A90? Thanks


Topping is using 1A fuse for current A90 shipment.


----------



## casimirobukayo

sajunky said:


> TL;DR. Usually when fuse is blown, something else is wrong, not a fuse. If it blew 500mA fuse (while it shouldn't), it will also blew 1A fuse and return to the safe (dead) state. Fuse is only there to prevent fire.
> 
> Yes, you can use 1A fuse to check whether it get blown instantly. If it doesn't, then switch device off and install the right fuse. For this type of devices use only a slow-blown fuses.
> /Sorry, not sure if my grammar is fine/



It blew upon switching on.. dont know might be a sudden surge of electricity? It happened twice with the 2 stock fuse. Hopefully the 1A fuse will last.


----------



## casimirobukayo

jincuteguy said:


> So how did it blow up? too hot?


It blew upon switching on..


----------



## casimirobukayo

bahamot said:


> Topping is using 1A fuse for current A90 shipment.


Really? Maybe the 500mA isnt compatible at all


----------



## bahamot

casimirobukayo said:


> Really? Maybe the 500mA isnt compatible at all


Yes, 500mA is not enough on some cases.


----------



## jincuteguy

casimirobukayo said:


> It blew upon switching on..


So how did you know when it blew up? LIke did it make any sound? sorry Im just wondering just in case it happened to my A90


----------



## casimirobukayo

jincuteguy said:


> So how did you know when it blew up? LIke did it make any sound? sorry Im just wondering just in case it happened to my A90


I used it the other night, turned off the avr (without turning the back switch off) then the next day i turned on the avr, the a90 wont power anymore


----------



## bahamot

casimirobukayo said:


> I used it the other night, turned off the avr (without turning the back switch off) then the next day i turned on the avr, the a90 wont power anymore


Did you switch off on the front switch?


----------



## casimirobukayo

bahamot said:


> Did you switch off on the front switch?


I think i left it "on"


----------



## dusty.ro

Is anyone experiencing issues with switching from RCA to XLR and back? I have this setup: 2 dacs connected to the A90, one using RCA and one using XLR cables. The DACs are synced using Roon, meaning they play the same track at the same time. The signal is basically identical to both DACs. When I switch from RCA to XLR and back there are 2 behaviors that I'm noticing:
1. The song is moved back about half a second every time I switch the input. This does not occur when the second behavior happens.
2. The tempo of the played track changes and it stays changed for about 10-15 seconds until it gets back to normal. Even if I continuously switch from RCA to XLR the tempo remains changed until I wait some 15 seconds for it to disappear. I switched the cables and the DACs so its not that. I've used the D90 MQA, the FiiO M15 in DAC mode and Schiit Yggdrasil. Still the same.

Anyone can test this or knows what is going on? Thanks!


----------



## headwig

dusty.ro said:


> Is anyone experiencing issues with switching from RCA to XLR and back? I have this setup: 2 dacs connected to the A90, one using RCA and one using XLR cables. The DACs are synced using Roon, meaning they play the same track at the same time. The signal is basically identical to both DACs. When I switch from RCA to XLR and back there are 2 behaviors that I'm noticing:
> 1. The song is moved back about half a second every time I switch the input. This does not occur when the second behavior happens.
> 2. The tempo of the played track changes and it stays changed for about 10-15 seconds until it gets back to normal. Even if I continuously switch from RCA to XLR the tempo remains changed until I wait some 15 seconds for it to disappear. I switched the cables and the DACs so its not that. I've used the D90 MQA, the FiiO M15 in DAC mode and Schiit Yggdrasil. Still the same.
> 
> Anyone can test this or knows what is going on? Thanks!



The timing and tempo of your song is changing for 15 seconds when you change the input on the _amplifier_? That is very weird. It sounds impossible. Any bufferings or retimings would have to happen in or before the DAC. Can the DACs even be aware of the amplifier's input setting?


----------



## dusty.ro

headwig said:


> The timing and tempo of your song is changing for 15 seconds when you change the input on the _amplifier_? That is very weird. It sounds impossible. Any bufferings or retimings would have to happen in or before the DAC. Can the DACs even be aware of the amplifier's input setting?


If it happens with the DAC then why does it happen with any DAC I plug in the A90? The only constant here is the A90 and Roon. But Roon doesn't know I changed the input on the A90 and doesn't care since its sending signal only to the DACs.


----------



## headwig

dusty.ro said:


> If it happens with the DAC then why does it happen with any DAC I plug in the A90? The only constant here is the A90 and Roon. But Roon doesn't know I changed the input on the A90 and doesn't care since its sending signal only to the DACs.



Yes, it's pretty weird. Unless changing inputs on the A90 is sending some kind of electrical spike to the DAC which is messing it up. That would also be weird - because even if there were such a spike the interconnects are connected to the analogue part of the DAC but what you describe would require a disruption to the digital side of it. Do you hear a gap in the sound after switching inputs, or is the music continuous but just mistimed?


----------



## dusty.ro

headwig said:


> Yes, it's pretty weird. Unless changing inputs on the A90 is sending some kind of electrical spike to the DAC which is messing it up. That would also be weird - because even if there were such a spike the interconnects are connected to the analogue part of the DAC but what you describe would require a disruption to the digital side of it. Do you hear a gap in the sound after switching inputs, or is the music continuous but just mistimed?


When the tempo issue occurs there is no pause between switching the inputs but if there is no tempo change than the first issue occurs where there is small delay and the song goes back half a second.


----------



## ra990

dusty.ro said:


> Is anyone experiencing issues with switching from RCA to XLR and back? I have this setup: 2 dacs connected to the A90, one using RCA and one using XLR cables. The DACs are synced using Roon, meaning they play the same track at the same time. The signal is basically identical to both DACs. When I switch from RCA to XLR and back there are 2 behaviors that I'm noticing:
> 1. The song is moved back about half a second every time I switch the input. This does not occur when the second behavior happens.
> 2. The tempo of the played track changes and it stays changed for about 10-15 seconds until it gets back to normal. Even if I continuously switch from RCA to XLR the tempo remains changed until I wait some 15 seconds for it to disappear. I switched the cables and the DACs so its not that. I've used the D90 MQA, the FiiO M15 in DAC mode and Schiit Yggdrasil. Still the same.
> 
> Anyone can test this or knows what is going on? Thanks!


This has got to be happening in your DAC or Roon. The amplifier has nothing to do with the position of the track and has no way of modifying it. It is simply amplifying what is being fed.

Your playback on the two inputs are not in sync going into the amp, guaranteed.


----------



## dusty.ro

ra990 said:


> This has got to be happening in your DAC or Roon. The amplifier has nothing to do with the position of the track and has no way of modifying it. It is simply amplifying what is being fed.
> 
> Your playback on the two inputs are not in sync going into the amp, guaranteed.


I understand this logic, but here's the thing: it only happens with the A90. I can plugin any combination of dacs into the A90 and I get the same result. I also have a NuPrime HPA-9 which has 2 RCA inputs (no XLR) and when switching the inputs on it there is no such issue. The same DACs, the same Roon and the same syncronization of DACs in Roon. I'm trying to figure out what could be the cause. What am I not seeing?


----------



## ra990

dusty.ro said:


> I understand this logic, but here's the thing: it only happens with the A90. I can plugin any combination of dacs into the A90 and I get the same result. I also have a NuPrime HPA-9 which has 2 RCA inputs (no XLR) and when switching the inputs on it there is no such issue. The same DACs, the same Roon and the same syncronization of DACs in Roon. I'm trying to figure out what could be the cause. What am I not seeing?


No idea, it sounds really strange to me, and I'm sure there's something that's amiss...but I'd be shocked if the A90 had anything to do with it. Unless...like the other user stated, it's sending back some kind of spike or surge that is causing the DAC to mess up, but that would be really really strange!


----------



## sajunky (Aug 15, 2020)

dusty.ro said:


> Thanks for the info. Im using macOS so no WASAPI or ASIO. The built in audio drivers (which are universal).


My bad. Mac has USB Audio Class 2 drivers, so no vendor drivers are required. MacOS has also different USB transfer modes. I saw it in the Audirvana setup; items like "Exclusive access mode" and "Direct mode". I remember, both should be checked. Sorry I can't help with Mac. Perhaps you should check Ron setup.


----------



## cobrabucket (Aug 14, 2020)

Ok, so I just got my A90 today and have it hooked up to both XLR and RCA. The XLR is coming from an XLR switcher box where I have 2 different DACs connected via XLR and a tube buffer via RCA. The RCA that connects to the A90 is a different tube buffer. I like the sounds of both the tube buffers for the different sounds each one produces (different models and different tubes), and like to switch b/n DACs and both tube buffers. I do not detect any distortion so far. Is there a certain test that I can verify if I am experiencing the distortion issue? I am not using particularly high quality cables [neither XLR nor RCA]. I have read that the issue is based on a sort of design flaw, but am unsure if this is an issue that affects every set-up. I am hopeful this can work in my current configuration. I will say that I am enjoying what I'm hearing so far, too. I've owned both a 789 and an SP 200 in the past and think this absolutely sounds better [def. a bit warmer, which is good bc the THX amps are cold and sterile, IMO]. Anyways, Thanks!


----------



## goodwinds

dusty.ro said:


> I understand this logic, but here's the thing: it only happens with the A90. I can plugin any combination of dacs into the A90 and I get the same result. I also have a NuPrime HPA-9 which has 2 RCA inputs (no XLR) and when switching the inputs on it there is no such issue. The same DACs, the same Roon and the same syncronization of DACs in Roon. I'm trying to figure out what could be the cause. What am I not seeing?


As an option, it may be the problem in xlr outputs of the DAC, the situation you described is closer to a digital problem. This is the only way to check and understand that, the problem in the A90, can only be connected another amplifier in the same way, ie rca and xlr.


----------



## dusty.ro (Aug 17, 2020)

I've found the culprit. Its not the A90 at all. Its the ifi iDefender USB3.0. What a piece of garbage! So, one of my DACs was always connected using the ifi Defender so I was always getting this behavior. The reason I decided to look there was that I synced the FiiO M15 and the D90 connected to the A90 using Roon and just switched the headphone, this time around, from one amp to the other. I noticed the tempo change without having to switch from XLR to RCA. I was doing nothing but changing the headphone. So I realized its the digital signal. Removed the ifi Defender from the D90 and the problem is solved. And before you blame it on something else please remember that I had the ifi Defender connected to other DACs before. So its not the D90 either.


----------



## Focux

Recall seeing someone use the A90 w their Susvara, 

anyone else here has a similar setup to share feedback?


----------



## the machine (Aug 19, 2020)

Just wanted to share my set up now (as well as a brag that is also a beat). Still loving my A90 D90 combo as well (any news on Pre90?)

I recently bought the focal HP stand which is an absurdly overpriced piece of metal that does nothing more than hold your headphones while not in use. It is nowhere near worth the $350 price tag it carries and I told myself I would never pay that money for one. But when I noticed Adorama was selling it for $250, I just couldn’t pass up on saving $100 on a headphone stand I wanted but said I would never buy.

Brag - saved $100 on the stand, maybe a price mistake that they just honored. I don’t seem to see the item offered at that price anymore.

Beat - I still paid $250 for a damn headphone stand. Smh

Edit, and yes I know I have a wire mess. I have a small desk that now if my full time work desk since covid and I can fit everything on the desk properly


----------



## elricofchaos72

the machine said:


> Just wanted to share my set up now (as well as a brag that is also a beat). Still loving my A90 D90 combo as well (any news on Pre90?)
> 
> I recently bought the focal HP stand which is an absurdly overpriced piece of metal that does nothing more than hold your headphones while not in use. It is nowhere near worth the $350 price tag it carries and I told myself I would never pay that money for one. But when I noticed Adorama was selling it for $250, I just couldn’t pass up on saving $100 on a headphone stand I wanted but said I would never buy.
> 
> ...


We are all together in this forum/group because we recognize we have a sickness.  And we accept it.  And we love you for it too.
Buy more absurdly unnecessary HP items.  It makes us all feel better and not alone.  I can proudly say, "I have a headphone problem"!


----------



## Gordilocks (Aug 19, 2020)

elricofchaos72 said:


> We are all together in this forum/group because we recognize we have a sickness.  And we accept it.  And we love you for it too.
> Buy more absurdly unnecessary HP items.  It makes us all feel better and not alone.  I can proudly say, "I have a headphone problem"!
> [/QUO





the machine said:


> Just wanted to share my set up now (as well as a brag that is also a beat). Still loving my A90 D90 combo as well (any news on Pre90?)
> 
> I recently bought the focal HP stand which is an absurdly overpriced piece of metal that does nothing more than hold your headphones while not in use. It is nowhere near worth the $350 price tag it carries and I told myself I would never pay that money for one. But when I noticed Adorama was selling it for $250, I just couldn’t pass up on saving $100 on a headphone stand I wanted but said I would never buy.
> 
> ...



I see your stand and raise with a more expensive stand. 😂 Eventually, I'll be looking for a stand for the stand. Yup, no worries, we're all sickos here. That's an awesome stack btw. I auditioned it and was ready to keep it for another room but then thought, what if I can get by with a Chord Mojo Poly setup for around the house. 🤔 It really never ends.


----------



## horseradish

Fatdoi said:


> Unless you run 4.4mm then i'll save $200 and get the 789...... also best amp for HD800 ain't this price bracket imo



I am curious about this statement.  I am thinking about getting a pair of HD800s or LDC3.  I’ll likely get a new amp as well.

Why would the A90 not be the right amp for the HD800s?  On paper, it looks like a good match and has no audible distortion.  Just curious as I am new to high end headphones.  Is it overkill in terms of power, underpowered, or is there something else that makes it less than ideal?


----------



## steamboiled (Aug 21, 2020)

Enjoying this combo. Mainly use IEMs and HD 6XX. Have no issues with my unit in contrast to what several people have reported. Apologies for the dust, my neighbor is doing some renovation.


----------



## elricofchaos72 (Aug 21, 2020)

horseradish said:


> I am curious about this statement.  I am thinking about getting a pair of HD800s or LDC3.  I’ll likely get a new amp as well.
> 
> Why would the A90 not be the right amp for the HD800s?  On paper, it looks like a good match and has no audible distortion.  Just curious as I am new to high end headphones.  Is it overkill in terms of power, underpowered, or is there something else that makes it less than ideal?


I own both the LCD 3F upgraded to 2016 model and the HD800 S.  They both sound fantastic with the A90. Ignore Sajunky predisposition to the A90.  He seems to invade every forum worldwide to harp against Topping and promote his favorite Audio GD at every chance.  Note he’s practically the lone voice piping in almost immediately whenever someone mentions buyong an A90.  For someone who doesnt like the A90, he seems to really watch the forums where A90 is discussed.  Like he’s performing a social service for all the world’s forums and discussions. Saving us from ourselves! What an ego!  And unlike Sajunky, I actually own the hardware and dont rely upon a review to compare an A90 to an R28 or some such.  For the cost in shipping an R28 plus the hardware, the A90 will give you 100% with a blacker background without paying for a DAC you may not need.  And a better fit for IEMs as well. 4.4mm Pentacon gives more surface area and travels nicely for IEMs or HP.
However the Audio Gd AMP1 is also a decent model, but a bit lowend. Try the Master 9 if you want an Audio-GD.  Aesthetics wise you will need more room and space for heat and such. But much better than the 1AMP.  But no local source for support except shipping back to China or Netherlands (Magna HiFi is a great way to purchase Audio GD). Have a good source for your A90 and all will be great. More than Enough power for a Sennheiser and future headphone purchases. Dont forget about ZMF or Meze as choices. Also good fits for the A90.  Remember these are low end amplifiers. Well under $1000 and should be used as a baseline for when you purchase a more detailed Headphone Amp.  The Topping is nice and small and sleek and can travel with as well on vacation or business in a suitcase.  Did I mention they sound great and power any headphone? Dont believe the nonsense that every A90 is some sort of hum like defect.  I have two units both using XLR and RCA at the same time...AK380 XLR cradle, MoJo Poly, iBasso DX220 and Cayin N8.  No issues. Along with thousands of others.


----------



## Ninja Theory (Aug 21, 2020)

I recently had a friend's A90 for a few days and thoroughly enjoyed my time with it - my Audio-GD R28 was on DAC duties. The A90 impressed me on many levels, at $500 there is no other amp I would want to buy ahead of it. I'm collecting it again tomorrow to test with a D90 MQA which another friend left with me for a few days (pretty impressive DAC).


----------



## horseradish

elricofchaos72 said:


> I own both the LCD 3F upgraded to 2016 model and the HD800 S.  They both sound fantastic with the A90. Ignore Sajunky predisposition to the A90.  He seems to invade every forum worldwide to harp against Topping and promote his favorite Audio GD at every chance.  Note he’s practically the lone voice piping in almost immediately whenever someone mentions buyong an A90.  For someone who doesnt like the A90, he seems to really watch the forums where A90 is discussed.  Like he’s performing a social service for all the world’s forums and discussions. Saving us from ourselves! What an ego!  And unlike Sajunky, I actually own the hardware and dont rely upon a review to compare an A90 to an R28 or some such.  For the cost in shipping an R28 plus the hardware, the A90 will give you 100% with a blacker background without paying for a DAC you may not need.  And a better fit for IEMs as well. 4.4mm Pentacon gives more surface area and travels nicely for IEMs or HP.
> However the Audio Gd AMP1 is also a decent model, but a bit lowend. Try the Master 9 if you want an Audio-GD.  Aesthetics wise you will need more room and space for heat and such. But much better than the 1AMP.  But no local source for support except shipping back to China or Netherlands (Magna HiFi is a great way to purchase Audio GD). Have a good source for your A90 and all will be great. More than Enough power for a Sennheiser and future headphone purchases. Dont forget about ZMF or Meze as choices. Also good fits for the A90.  Remember these are low end amplifiers. Well under $1000 and should be used as a baseline for when you purchase a more detailed Headphone Amp.  The Topping is nice and small and sleek and can travel with as well on vacation or business in a suitcase.  Did I mention they sound great and power any headphone? Dont believe the nonsense that every A90 is some sort of hum like defect.  I have two units both using XLR and RCA at the same time...AK380 XLR cradle, MoJo Poly, iBasso DX220 and Cayin N8.  No issues. Along with thousands of others.



Thank you for the alternative position on this.  I really appreciate the suggestions. What I like about this site is how passionate people are about this hobby, despite that they may have different opinions.

To be honest, I don’t really know much about Audio GD.  I had seen measurements for one model on another site that showed a the SNR being fairly low, maybe in the 80bd region.  I think that would be in the audible range, though I bet it is acoustically masked and you don’t actually hear it. I don’t think it was any of the ones suggested here.

I’ve been under the assumption that, whatever the hp amp, if well implemented then you shouldn’t “hear” it. Except, maybe, for tube amps where you want to hear some coloration?  I’ve shied away from those since they, specifically the otl versions, seem to not be widely compatible with lower impedance headphones.

I guess the same goes for DACs, but I am already very happy with my current DAC, which is a Soncoz SGD1.

It’s where musicality, soundstage, etc come in that I admittedly get a little lost.  I fully understand what those are, but don’t have a solid understanding of how an amp should affect those.  For instance, using binary as an example, if 101101011 goes in then wouldn’t you want 101101011 to come back out?  And if it does, how would there be a difference in the way something sounds?  I can see how available power could have an effect on performance and sound where there is a strong impedance swing, let’s say for producing low bass.  I guess those are really rhetorical questions that I will need to look into further.

Anyway, I’ll end my rambling.  Thanks again everyone for your comments.  A newb like myself greatly appreciates the input from people with much more experience with different gear.


----------



## loregnum

horseradish said:


> Ah, ok thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> I’m coming from an sp200 that I use mostly with HD6XXs.  I’ve been happy with that combo but want to move the sp200 to be my office amp.  I figure I would get something with more power, lower distortion, etc for when I upgrade to more high end headphones soon.



I got my A90 on Monday and was using the SP200 before this. Headphone is the Focal Stellia though I have also briefly checked it out with my Aeon 2 Closed, a current hungry headphone. The A90 had zero issues with it. 

Compared to the SP200, the A90 has a much more solid/premium feeling, especially on the pot/volume knob. Way better. I can say it absolutely has more impactful and I also think tighter bass. I thought maybe it was just some volume issue or something else yet I turned it down lower than I used my SP200 at and the bass improvement is still there. Maybe my SP200 was a bit gimped or maybe this is just how it is. I do not know. Channel imbalance with the pot barely above 0 is also much better.

Outside of the bass improvement, it seems like it has an even slightly clearer sound and slight increase in soundstage depth. Same with how it feels like the background is even blacker than the SP200, specifically when there is nothing playing. These improvements though could all be in my head as unlike many in this hobby, I don't think my ears and brain are infallible and grasp I can think I hear things that actually aren't there.

I think this is a great amp and worth an upgrade from the SP200. It'll definitely be fine with your 800s given it has plenty of power (especially with the balanced outputs), that ruler flat frequency response beyond human hearing, no hiss issues, and it is simply completely transparent which IMO, is what amps should be as colouring/altering the sound should be done at the headphone/speaker or EQ level.

Objective reviews show this is a killer amp and many subjective reviews without any agenda also show it is a killer amp. I am of the opinion of those that bash it that if you took out the internals and threw them into some boutique brand case and added a 1 in front of the 500 price that they'd be gushing on it. Sad people are like that yet what can you do.


----------



## elricofchaos72 (Aug 21, 2020)

horseradish said:


> Thank you for the alternative position on this.  I really appreciate the suggestions. What I like about this site is how passionate people are about this hobby, despite that they may have different opinions.
> 
> To be honest, I don’t really know much about Audio GD.  I had seen measurements for one model on another site that showed a the SNR being fairly low, maybe in the 80bd region.  I think that would be in the audible range, though I bet it is acoustically masked and you don’t actually hear it. I don’t think it was any of the ones suggested here.
> 
> ...


Audio-GD will not measure well.  Especially R2R DACs like they use (research that type).  But for whatever reason, those imperfections make very good music.  Which is what we are listening to right? Not test tones.
Measurements are just a snap shot of a tone, if I were to oversimplify.  It is not music.  Better to spend just a bit more on your amp/dac now, than keep spending a few hundred here and there for various equipment.  It is something you will probably have for a few years and use in an intimate way vs. a standard stereo system. You interact differently when using headphones.  Thats why we all care about volume knobs, heat displacement while seated close or intereference from other equipment.  you just interact more when playing headphones.
001010110 might be the music, but remember this is happening in real time, unlike a standard data transfer with error correction.  That real time transfer of music is critical. When people spend extra money on USB cables, they are really buying a better connection between two USB controllers to maintain that perfect transfer on the first pass.  You’ll see that some perfectly measured equipment sound like 0 and 1s without life or musicality.  While a lesser measured device will appeal to you due to its musicality and, well, fun...for lack of a better word.  The Topping D90 dac measures superbly...but sounds clinical and one note...  It is an excellent dac and does the job...but does it get my heart racing? Not really. 
 An Audio-GD R7 or R8(yes more expensive) look average on a test bed...but that really isnt what you will be hearing.  Your are ears are not a $30k analyzer.  But for whatever reason those DACs sound great.  And for whatever reason so does the xDuoo TA-20 and TA-30.  I cant understand why...they shouldnt looking at measurements...but they freakin do. There are so.....many....DAC/HP solutions one will fit for you.  I even plug my Abyss HP directly into the speaker terminals of my Benchmark AHB2. So go weird and crazy.  Buy and try. Return and sell until you find YOUR House sound.


----------



## Wolvebain

steamboiled said:


> Enjoying this combo. Mainly use IEMs and HD 6XX. Have no issues with my unit in contrast to what several people have reported. Apologies for the dust, my neighbor is doing some renovation.


That's a TOP stack  NoICE!

I'm really enjoying the HD820 with the Topping A90 Head.Amp... Prefer it to the Master 9 that's built-into my NOS11... It's very close, but feels like that A90 edges over it in terms of speed for me.


----------



## Gwarlek

Does anyone know if xlr and rca on the back are outputting the signal simultaneously? Currently I have active monitors connected via xlr and rca go to a sub-woofer from my DAC, but I am looking to make changes in the setup while still keeping this combo working.


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 23, 2020)

burn-in the tract...
power filter: ht800
player: raspberry pi3 b+ with moode
usb: furutech gt2
dac: topping d90 (with cheap copper power cable from aliexpress)
xlr: diy ortofon 8nx + neutrik + solder tchernov
amp: topping a90 (with other cheap copper power cable from aliexpress)
adapter:  ddhifi dj44a
hp cable: haldane balanced 2.5mm (8*0.65mm 7*0.1mm  7n occ single crystal copper plated silver, clear teflon sleeve insulator material Litz geometry braid)
hp: jvc ha-sw01





Spoiler


----------



## cobrabucket (Aug 23, 2020)

goodwinds said:


> burn-in the tract...
> power filter: ht800
> player: raspberry pi3 b+ with moode
> usb: furutech gt2
> ...


This looks really nice! I would like to buy some of those power cables. What should I look for to find them on aliexpress?*Edit: I found them. Thanks!*
Also am interested in building a Pi to be used as a digital transport, but don't really know where to start. Any suggestions or links to information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## goodwinds (Aug 24, 2020)

cobrabucket said:


> This looks really nice! I would like to buy some of those power cables. What should I look for to find them on aliexpress?*Edit: I found them. Thanks!*
> Also am interested in building a Pi to be used as a digital transport, but don't really know where to start. Any suggestions or links to information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I bought here.
When I plugged in the D90 with this, the sound was more lush, stringy, a little faint the detailed :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32984706994.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2ddd4c4dYAMxT1
When I plugged it in the D90, the sound was drier, more detailed:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000314174639.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2ddd4c4dYAMxT1
raspberry:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32979985648.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dfRZniZ

What exactly are you interested in? I will be happy to share my experience.
Maybe we should discuss this in private messages, so as not to load this branch with other topics?


----------



## nilfire77

I just got myself an A90 recently to team up with my Hugo 2 and Arya. In fact, I would go out on a limb here and say that the A90 sounds very very similar to the Eddie Current Black Widow v1 (which I'd since sold because of limited desk space). Yes, my avatar actually is a picture of the BW internals.

I hear the A90 as clean, authoritative, meaty, with a tinge of warmth without losing much transparency, just like how the BW sounded in my memory.


----------



## Swisstoni

nilfire77 said:


> I just got myself an A90 recently to team up with my Hugo 2 and Arya. In fact, I would go out on a limb here and say that the A90 sounds very very similar to the Eddie Current Black Widow v1 (which I'd since sold because of limited desk space). Yes, my avatar actually is a picture of the BW internals.
> 
> I hear the A90 as clean, authoritative, meaty, with a tinge of warmth without losing much transparency, just like how the BW sounded in my memory.


Hi, I have a Hugo 2 with a pair of meze emperians and have been unsure what difference the A90 would make. How would you describe the difference ?


----------



## nilfire77

Swisstoni said:


> Hi, I have a Hugo 2 with a pair of meze emperians and have been unsure what difference the A90 would make. How would you describe the difference ?


The Hugo 2 will drive your Empyrean with absolute ease and performance. I don't think an additional amp is necessary for this case, unless you are also using other hard to drive cans.

I would say the Hugo 2 by itself is pretty on the brim of running out of steam driving the Arya when listening at moderately loud volumes. In this moderately loud volume scenario(Hugo 2's volume indicator at white-ish purple ; somewhere around 90% I guess?), I find that tracks tend to get slightly flatter and congested. 

With the A90 in between Arya and Hugo 2, the sound opens up with plenty of room for even more intensity without sounding congested. It all just sings more effortlessly with A90 powering the Arya.

Just sharing my thoughts on what I hear. I hope this helps. Thanks!


----------



## Huntersknoll

Just a question to make sure I am understanding the specs correctly. Am I able to run singled ended in and balanced out to my headphones and get the benefits of balanced? I read that on the specs page. I didn't know that was possible.. just wanted to double check since maybe I was misunderstanding it.


----------



## bahamot

Huntersknoll said:


> Just a question to make sure I am understanding the specs correctly. Am I able to run singled ended in and balanced out to my headphones and get the benefits of balanced? I read that on the specs page. I didn't know that was possible.. just wanted to double check since maybe I was misunderstanding it.


Yes, it can do:
XLR in-SE out 
SE in-XLR/4.4mm out


----------



## Kashen2020

Hi guys!!!!!

I have A90/D90 and I LOVE THEMM WITH MY hifiman arya. But I have problem when I put the A90 in high gain and 8 and above volume according to this picture 


it start to have these annoying electrical farts in some songs and music. is this problem from the amp or my headphone can't handle this volume?? mostly these farts happen in high notes like in this you tube video  it become so crazy in the 2.05 it makes be confused also if my headphone has a defect or not, because in my simple knowledge planars can handle high volume very well and for me the 8 -9 volume is not bother me at all to be honest I enjoy it more in this volume but the farts ehhh. some people told me to decrease the high gain to M but nooo it is not good enough to me and the dynamics lacking. is there any soloution if the problem from the amp ? iam using xlr interconnectors and xlr cable with arya. some times these farts also come in movies and video games.


----------



## Arniesb

Kashen2020 said:


> Hi guys!!!!!
> 
> I have A90/D90 and I LOVE THEMM WITH MY hifiman arya. But I have problem when I put the A90 in high gain and 8 and above volume according to this picture
> it start to have these annoying electrical farts in some songs and music. is this problem from the amp or my headphone can't handle this volume?? mostly these farts happen in high notes like in this you tube video  it become so crazy in the 2.05 it makes be confused also if my headphone has a defect or not, because in my simple knowledge planars can handle high volume very well and for me the 8 -9 volume is not bother me at all to be honest I enjoy it more in this volume but the farts ehhh. some people told me to decrease the high gain to M but nooo it is not good enough to me and the dynamics lacking. is there any soloution if the problem from the amp ? iam using xlr interconnectors and xlr cable with arya. some times these farts also come in movies and video games.



I think These headphones cant handle that much power and they distort. Why would you need that much gain on such efficient headphones?


----------



## Kashen2020 (Aug 27, 2020)

Arniesb said:


> I think These headphones cant handle that much power and they distort. Why would you need that much gain on such efficient headphones?


to be honest I tried it in less gains but the sound is not engaging like If I put in high gain and I get confused because some arya owners said they can't handle the sound of it in that gain it is so loud but for me it is so normal and not hearting me at all so is there something wrong with me or there is problem with my setup  and it is so noticeable when lower the gain from high gain and volume from 7 it loses some dynamics and the engaging beautiful feeling for me personally. and the thing which made me confused that I can put the volume at max in high gain and not hearting me like i need to decrease it or my ears gonna bleed. it is just i will be fatigued faster. from my simple search before buying this amp I thought I will not handle the volume above the 6 but maybe I miss understand something.

shoould I change some sittings from the dac? to fix this? because I didn't play that much in the dac side


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> to be honest I tried it in less gains but the sound is not engaging like If I put in high gain and I get confused because some arya owners said they can't handle the sound of it in that gain it is so loud but for me it is so normal and not hearting me at all so is there something wrong with me or there is problem with my setup  and it is so noticeable when lower the gain from high gain and volume from 7 it loses some dynamics and the engaging beautiful feeling for me personally. and the thing which made me confused that I can put the volume at max in high gain and not hearting me like i need to decrease it or my ears gonna bleed. it is just i will be fatigued faster. from my simple search before buying this amp I thought I will not handle the volume above the 6 but maybe I miss understand something.
> 
> shoould I change some sittings from the dac? to fix this? because I didn't play that much in the dac side


That's a lot of power on the Arya... What's your source? Is it running in exclusive mode? What's the volume on the source at?


----------



## Kashen2020

wishbon3 said:


> That's a lot of power on the Arya... What's your source? Is it running in exclusive mode? What's the volume on the source at?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wishbon3

Ah, sorry. Some applications have that in order to bypass the audio processing of Windows (Tidal, Roon, etc). Are you using XLR or RCA? Are the connections correct?


----------



## Kashen2020

iam using Xlr connection  the sound is audiobale already I think connections are correct do u mean by (tidal, roon..) the apps for music ?? sorry iam really not that expert.


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> iam using Xlr connection  the sound is audiobale already I think connections are correct do u mean by (tidal, roon..) the apps for music ?? sorry iam really not that expert.



Ok, do you know if your d90 is in DAC mode or not? Meaning, are you able to increase the volume on the DAC itself?


----------



## Kashen2020

wishbon3 said:


> Ok, do you know if your d90 is in DAC mode or not? Meaning, are you able to increase the volume on the DAC itself?



the only things that I played with in my dac is I put it in pure dac mode and mode 3 and xlr only connections I didn't touched anything els. thats why I think Iam missing something in the dac.


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> the only things that I played with in my dac is I put it in pure dac mode and mode 3 and xlr only connections I didn't touched anything els. thats why I think Iam missing something in the dac.


Got it, it should be fine.

I have the LCD-4 (harder to drive than Arya) and if I put it at high gain with that volume, I'd destroy my ears. 

If your d90 is already in DAC mode and the connections are correct, then it must be your PC. Are you connected to the PC through USB?


----------



## Kashen2020

wishbon3 said:


> Got it, it should be fine.
> 
> I have the LCD-4 (harder to drive than Arya) and if I put it at high gain with that volume, I'd destroy my ears.
> 
> If your d90 is already in DAC mode and the connections are correct, then it must be your PC. Are you connected to the PC through USB?


thats why iam sooo confused most people say that I was disappointed when I put my arya in max volume and high gain. yes iam using it with the usb


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> thats why iam sooo confused most people say that I was disappointed when I put my arya in max volume and high gain. yes iam using it with the usb



What software are you listening to your music with? Honestly hard to diagnose without seeing your PC's sound control panel.


----------



## Kashen2020

iam using mainly Spotify and I used tidal masters records but didn't heared that much different so iam sticking with the spotify premium and youtube now.

what should I focus on in the sound control panel?


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> iam using mainly Spotify and I used tidal masters records but didn't heared that much different so iam sticking with the spotify premium and youtube now.
> 
> what should I focus on in the sound control panel?



On your sound settings in control panel, is your default on the "Playback" tab set to "TOPPING USB DAC?"

Also, if you highlight that and go to "Properties," then the "Advanced" tab, what's the "default format" set to?


----------



## Kashen2020




----------



## bahamot

Kashen2020 said:


>


What is the volume set in the PC?


----------



## Kashen2020

bahamot said:


> What is the volume set in the PC?



It is 100%. there is a real problem in my system I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## wishbon3

Kashen2020 said:


> It is 100%. there is a real problem in my system I don't know how to fix this.


Try a different USB port?


----------



## Kashen2020

wishbon3 said:


> Try a different USB port?



tried it same result . maybe the problem from the cable???


----------



## hmscott (Aug 31, 2020)

dusty.ro said:


> I understand this logic, but here's the thing: it only happens with the A90. I can plugin any combination of dacs into the A90 and I get the same result. I also have a NuPrime HPA-9 which has 2 RCA inputs (no XLR) and when switching the inputs on it there is no such issue. The same DACs, the same Roon and the same syncronization of DACs in Roon. I'm trying to figure out what could be the cause. What am I not seeing?


That's wild man, I don't get any such effect when switching between RCA and XLR inputs on the A90 - fed by a D90 MQA - the audio doesn't change in any way except a small change in volume between the inputs - XLR is about 1dB louder.

As others have said there is no feedback from the A90 to the DAC that would cause this effect you are hearing.  The A90 shouldn't be drawing enough power to glitch the power into the DAC, but that's the only possible thing I can think of how the A90 load could effect the DAC feeding it.  Try powering the DAC from a different power circuit and see if that stops the anomaly you are hearing.


dusty.ro said:


> I've found the culprit. Its not the A90 at all. Its the ifi iDefender USB3.0. What a piece of garbage! So, one of my DACs was always connected using the ifi Defender so I was always getting this behavior. The reason I decided to look there was that I synced the FiiO M15 and the D90 connected to the A90 using Roon and just switched the headphone, this time around, from one amp to the other. I noticed the tempo change without having to switch from XLR to RCA. I was doing nothing but changing the headphone. So I realized its the digital signal. Removed the ifi Defender from the D90 and the problem is solved. And before you blame it on something else please remember that I had the ifi Defender connected to other DACs before. So its not the D90 either.


Interesting, was the power feeding the ifi iDefender plugged into the same AC as the A90?  The ifi Defender shouldn't be doing this either, so check the power to it - you did connect power to it besides the USB, right?

It could be a flaky USB / power connection to the ifi Defender from the PC or DAC and any physical "bump" from your physical actions could be causing the ifi Defender to behave intermittently.  Tapping it might cause the same glitches.

Many people report using the ifi Defender and other ifi "filter / cleaning" products successfully, perhaps you have a bad unit?

You might try contacting ifi support to ask for assistance with tracking down the problem and if needed getting your product replaced or refunded.
https://support.ifi-audio.com/index.php
https://support.ifi-audio.com/open.php

@iFi audio - any ideas?


----------



## r343

Many here seem to like Arya with Topping A90, perhaps i will give it a "go" too at some point, specially interested how it sounds fully balanced.

Currently driving it with HPA V200. Its "ok" match, there is power and meat in mids and bass, no listening fatigue in high volume but i think some technicalities and soundstage are sacrificed.


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 28, 2020)

hmscott said:


> Interesting, was the power feeding the ifi iDefender plugged into the same AC as the A90? The ifi Defender shouldn't be doing this either, so check the power to it - you did connect power to it besides the USB, right?
> 
> It could be a flaky USB / power connection to the ifi Defender from the PC or DAC and any physical "bump" from your physical actions could be causing the ifi Defender to behave intermittently. Tapping it might cause the same glitches.
> 
> ...



iDefender3.0 was designed to break ground loops and optionally provide clean external 5V to a DAC. Not having @dusty.ro 's setup I can't say what was the exact cause, what's known are symptoms. Those described are the first I'm aware of in case of iDefender3.0, and my advice would be to:

1. Use iDefender3.0 without external power supply and see what happens.
2. Try it with a different DAC if possible.
2. Tell our support staff about it.


----------



## nigel801

Can this A90 Amp vertically be placed? Without any longer term issues or manufacturing defects or warranty issues.


----------



## iFi audio

nigel801 said:


> Can this A90 Amp vertically be placed? Without any longer term issues or manufacturing defects or warranty issues.



Just to avoid any potential trouble, I would straight ask the manufacturer whether this is OK or not


----------



## Cosmin Stanescu

Hi guys,

I am interested in the topping a90 amp but i currently own a audio gd master 9 amp, could someone tell me how they compare ?


----------



## freeza2001

Just received the A90. Pervious was using the all in one TA -zh1es to power my hekv2. It has 1250mw at 32ohm vs the 6500mw from A90.

All I can say is the A90 made more impact on the sound compare to zh1es than upgrade from the sony ZX300 to the TA-zh1es.

The power output made a huge difference.


----------



## ostewart

Here's my take on the new A90, what a superb amp for it's price:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/topping-a90.24606/reviews#item-review-24257


----------



## Focux

freeza2001 said:


> Just received the A90. Pervious was using the all in one TA -zh1es to power my hekv2. It has 1250mw at 32ohm vs the 6500mw from A90.
> 
> All I can say is the A90 made more impact on the sound compare to zh1es than upgrade from the sony ZX300 to the TA-zh1es.
> 
> The power output made a huge difference.



cool, am looking to power HEKSE with an amp too


----------



## Muataz

Cosmin Stanescu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am interested in the topping a90 amp but i currently own a audio gd master 9 amp, could someone tell me how they compare ?



It should sound clearer, more detailed, faster and better for IEMs. But how it color the sound compare to Master9, you may try it and tell us


----------



## elricofchaos72

Cosmin Stanescu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am interested in the topping a90 amp but i currently own a audio gd master 9 amp, could someone tell me how they compare ?


Are you trying to save space on your shelf and not dissipate so much heat, or perhaps you crave a Pentaconn connector?  That is the only reason I can think of to replace your Master 9?  Is your Master 9 pre 2018?  You have with the M9 a superior preamplifier as well as an extremely neutral sounding amp with more power than the A90.  I own an A90 for use on my bedside table because no wife would EVER allow an M9 on their nightstand.


----------



## John Massaria (Sep 11, 2020)

Just got my Topping A90 today, I stacked it on bottom of D90- I understand the D90 produces more heat- just hooked it up using custom XLRs by CapistranoCables...I have three other XLRs on their way for comparison ( one is the Grimm TPR w/ Neutrik Gold on its way now ) - anyway-
even after just a few hours here is my first impressions-
I can say the Bottlehead Crack w/Sb is still a fun amp for HD600 type HPs (high impedance types) and a truly is match made in heaven - few amps are this fun with Sen Hd600s ... the Topping A90 doesnt prvide the warm fun and engaging pleasurable sound the Bottlehead Crack does (with Sen HD600 type) - for all other headphones I own while comparing my Class A Pass WHAMMY to the Topping A90 - the A90 is benchmark reference- the Class A WHAMMY is a smidge more fun with the OPA627 than the Topping A90 so far- but the A90 does things no amp I heard does with my higher end headphones- its very revealing of the holographic nature of recordings- stage is bigger everything is crystal clear but bass is not boosted like on WHAMMY or Bottlehead- which makes the first impressions of A90 sound slightly clinical compared to my PASS Class A amp- I have to keep listening to all my HPs and switch back and forth which is ez with the OUTPUTS on Topping A90 but the A90 may be altering sound by way of preamp rather than straight wire into other amps so I will be checking that as well tomorrow- !!!  update to Topping as Preamp- it is not as good as I would like, using the outs to my PASS Amp and wiring the PASS direct - you do hear a difference- its not a straight pass through since the Topping is using the volume pot knob and selectors (l,m,h or XLR, RCA switches are of course in the signal chain). So now I really am comparing the right way -
Anyway... Another plus of A90- if music is off- I hear nothing at all- no hiss no hum- low, med and high gain switch with volume maxed out is dead silenet with zero noise with my Kennerton Gjallarhorn anyway). I do plan on using my most demanding IEMs like Etymotic ER4 for noise tests tomorrow. ...for now very impressed on low noise like my Pass, but some volume bleed is heard on sensitive HPs at zero mark on topping A90 - where my Pass at zero mark on volume has zero music bleed- just confirmed at zero mark on Topping A90 both RCA and Balanced bleeds some music to headphones - anyone else hear this? thanks!


----------



## TheRealDz

I received mine a few days ago.  Out of the box, zero play on my volume knob, and zero noise coming from my Chord Hugo via RCA.

Definitely an improvement over the Hugo on its own; more clarity and control.  Also more clarity, detail, and dynamics than via my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X.  The A90 has a hint of warmth, but lacks the body of the Cavalli.  It only has about   20 hours on it though, and already I am detecting a bit more richness and a bit more detail as it breaks in.  I will let you know how things settle out over the next few weeks...


----------



## nigel801

TheRealDz said:


> I received mine a few days ago.  Out of the box, zero play on my volume knob, and zero noise coming from my Chord Hugo via RCA.
> 
> Definitely an improvement over the Hugo on its own; more clarity and control.  Also more clarity, detail, and dynamics than via my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X.  The A90 has a hint of warmth, but lacks the body of the Cavalli.  It only has about   20 hours on it though, and already I am detecting a bit more richness and a bit more detail as it breaks in.  I will let you know how things settle out over the next few weeks...


Nice to hear you are using A90 with Hugo via RCA as I heard from some reviewer/owner that RCA was inferior to XLR input and some even complained about distortion and noise, thats why I put my purchase on hold. I have a Hugo 2 and doesn't want to invest in another DAC for balanced XLR so if RCA input on A90 and does improve the power without sacrificing the details then I will go for it.  Please also share what type of RCA cables you are using. Thanks.


----------



## Muataz

nigel801 said:


> Nice to hear you are using A90 with Hugo via RCA as I heard from some reviewer/owner that RCA was inferior to XLR input and some even complained about distortion and noise, thats why I put my purchase on hold. I have a Hugo 2 and doesn't want to invest in another DAC for balanced XLR so if RCA input on A90 and does improve the power without sacrificing the details then I will go for it.  Please also share what type of RCA cables you are using. Thanks.


Get L30 if you don't need xlr power.


----------



## hmscott (Sep 14, 2020)

TheRealDz said:


> I received mine a few days ago.  Out of the box, zero play on my volume knob, and zero noise coming from my Chord Hugo via RCA.
> 
> Definitely an improvement over the Hugo on its own; more clarity and control.  Also more clarity, detail, and dynamics than via my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X.  The A90 has a hint of warmth, but lacks the body of the Cavalli.  It only has about   20 hours on it though, and already I am detecting a bit more richness and a bit more detail as it breaks in.  I will let you know how things settle out over the next few weeks...


If your Hugo run's on battery - or it's power isn't 3 wire - carrying ground to the Hugo - you won't get a ground loop.

The A90 is sensitive to multiple grounds causing a ground loop.  My own set up has noise coming from the A90 / D90 MQA AC power grounds and USB noise coming in from PC power on the  D90 MQA USB connection.

I reduced the noise coming to my A90 / D90 MQA pair by changing the RCA cables to have better noise rejection and better shielding and changing my USB cable to have Ferrite cores at both ends to absorb and reduce noise coming from the PC USB connection.

I now have zero noise in L Gain / M Gain and in H gain up to about 80% volume - before changing the cables the noise was such that I could only use the XLR connection between the A90 and D90 MQA.

Now I can also use the RCA connection and switch between them using the RCA / XLR switch.  The RCA signal is about 1dB down in volume compared to the XLR with my cables (originally posted on ASR):
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15789465


----------



## Wolvebain

I'm keen to see pics and read impressions of the Topping A90 paired with a SMSL M400.


----------



## TheRealDz

nigel801 said:


> Nice to hear you are using A90 with Hugo via RCA as I heard from some reviewer/owner that RCA was inferior to XLR input and some even complained about distortion and noise, thats why I put my purchase on hold. I have a Hugo 2 and doesn't want to invest in another DAC for balanced XLR so if RCA input on A90 and does improve the power without sacrificing the details then I will go for it.  Please also share what type of RCA cables you are using. Thanks.



I run my Hugo permanently plugged in, and am using Analysis Plus 3.5mm to RCA cables (https://analysis.plus/product/mobile-device-cable/). I am running my A90 on max gain, and only start to hear ANY noise at about the 3 or 4 o'clock position - this is of course without any music playing.  With music, I can't go above 11 or 12 o'clock.

TL;DR:  even with a single ended source, it is the quietest device I have heard.


----------



## yolosauce

Ordered a A90/D90 for my susvara. I will give my impressions vs asgard 3 after it arrives.


----------



## KPzypher

Wolvebain said:


> I'm keen to see pics and read impressions of the Topping A90 paired with a SMSL M400.



I have both D90/A90 and the SMSL M400, but why pair A90 with the M400?

If you already own the M400, you should wait for SMSL's matching amp (SP400), which should be released soon, hopefully.

If you have the A90, than you're probably better off getting the D90.

The only thing M400 has over the D90 is that the unit runs much cooler than the D90.  Other than that, rest are pretty identical/comparable.  I like the interface better on the D90 as I can control the output (XLR/RCA) separately.


----------



## Wolvebain

KPzypher said:


> I have both D90/A90 and the SMSL M400, but why pair A90 with the M400?
> 
> If you already own the M400, you should wait for SMSL's matching amp (SP400), which should be released soon, hopefully.
> 
> ...



From the reviews I've read, the SMSL M400 is slightly smoother.. 
Please tell me your feedback tho?  and with what headies used, etc.

I'd be super interested if you A/B'd the DACs -- RCA and XLR inputs on the different DACs with something like a Roon grouped zone, then switch inputs to 'hear the differences'


----------



## John Massaria (Sep 14, 2020)

Just wanted to add I have bought the D90 a while back (maybe 3 months) still loving it and still discovering which amps work best - I still really like the Bottlehead Crackw/sb with HD600 and D90. But all my other HPs are being put against the Pass Whammy Class A w/dual opa627 upgrade- and Topping A90 with the D90. So far the A90 is crazy in it's ability to reveal what ever you hook up to it- wire wise- cable talk ya that... I find my TG HSRi Power wire works best with A90, Signal Power MagicPower Power Cord wire works well with D90.  I have been testing wires again... this time XLRs between A90+D90....here is a little write up I am working on - please enjoy- https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/xlr-shoot-out-capistranocables-vs-grimm-tpr-vs-chifi-xlr-vs.24634


----------



## nigel801

I have a question regarding 4.4 balanced output is output level and SQ is same as XLR out I was wondering if I should invest in XLR or pentagon 4.4mm cable which is lighter and convenient to carry, planning to use with Arya.  If there are any Arya owner then would welcome their feedback. Thanks


----------



## elricofchaos72

nigel801 said:


> I have a question regarding 4.4 balanced output is output level and SQ is same as XLR out I was wondering if I should invest in XLR or pentagon 4.4mm cable which is lighter and convenient to carry, planning to use with Arya.  If there are any Arya owner then would welcome their feedback. Thanks


I could not hear a difference between the two.  But it was nice to have the 4.4mm and its extra surface area when using my UE18+ Pro.


----------



## John Massaria (Sep 15, 2020)

nigel801 said:


> I have a question regarding 4.4 balanced output is output level and SQ is same as XLR out I was wondering if I should invest in XLR or pentagon 4.4mm cable which is lighter and convenient to carry, planning to use with Arya.  If there are any Arya owner then would welcome their feedback. Thanks


I think they are both outputting equal sound quality (4.4 balanced vs XLR) for headphone output. They seem matched sonically. I personally love he convenience of both - what a great idea more companies should employ.

Here is some specs-
*The Single-Ended 25V pp with Balanced 49V pp high output voltage along with high output current and less than 0.1-ohm output impedance*


----------



## TheRealDz

Ok - bad news; I am getting noise when plugged into my PC as a source.  This same configuration never caused an issue when my Drop Liquid Carbon was in my playback chain. 

I will investigate and let you all know what I find...


----------



## yolosauce

TheRealDz said:


> Ok - bad news; I am getting noise when plugged into my PC as a source.  This same configuration never caused an issue when my Drop Liquid Carbon was in my playback chain.
> 
> I will investigate and let you all know what I find...



Are you connecting the a90 directly into pc with rca or is it pc-dac-a90. Also is your set-up balanced or unbalanced?


----------



## TheRealDz

yolosauce said:


> Are you connecting the a90 directly into pc with rca or is it pc-dac-a90. Also is your set-up balanced or unbalanced?



PC via USB or Coax - DAC - single ended/RCA to A90 - balanced to headphones


----------



## John Massaria (Sep 15, 2020)

TheRealDz said:


> Ok - bad news; I am getting noise when plugged into my PC as a source.  This same configuration never caused an issue when my Drop Liquid Carbon was in my playback chain.
> 
> I will investigate and let you all know what I find...


hmmmmm.... something wrong- trace the wires one by one- what kind of noise is it? A humm? Hiss? Digital noise? what?


----------



## KPzypher

TheRealDz said:


> PC via USB or Coax - DAC - single ended/RCA to A90 - balanced to headphones



Problem is likely your SE interconnect.  They are noisy.  Balanced should be noise free.  I've had the same issues.


----------



## iFi audio

KPzypher said:


> Problem is likely your SE interconnect. They are noisy. Balanced should be noise free. I've had the same issues.



It depends on how a balanced circuit is done, those can be noisy as well  But yes, I'd start from checking things easy to check, and those SE ICs are a good start.


----------



## KPzypher

iFi audio said:


> It depends on how a balanced circuit is done, those can be noisy as well  But yes, I'd start from checking things easy to check, and those SE ICs are a good start.



I wasn't saying that as a general statement.  I was referring to this particular unit.  The SE side *IMO* is very poorly designed/implemented.  I had to return my first unit due to this exact problem.  The second unit fared a bit better but the noise was still there.  The balanced side is clean.  That's just my experience.  As always, YMMV.


----------



## iFi audio

KPzypher said:


> I wasn't saying that as a general statement. I was referring to this particular unit. The SE side *IMO* is very poorly designed/implemented. I had to return my first unit due to this exact problem. The second unit fared a bit better but the noise was still there. The balanced side is clean. That's just my experience.



All good, I hear you.


----------



## NickT23

the machine said:


> Just wanted to share my set up now (as well as a brag that is also a beat). Still loving my A90 D90 combo as well (any news on Pre90?)
> 
> I recently bought the focal HP stand which is an absurdly overpriced piece of metal that does nothing more than hold your headphones while not in use. It is nowhere near worth the $350 price tag it carries and I told myself I would never pay that money for one. But when I noticed Adorama was selling it for $250, I just couldn’t pass up on saving $100 on a headphone stand I wanted but said I would never buy.
> 
> ...


$250 for HEADPHONE STAND ? Is this for real ?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

NickT23 said:


> $250 for HEADPHONE STAND ? Is this for real ?



I'm not sure what the French word for 'cojones' is, but Focal sure has them. The Woo Audio stand is fully adjustable, less than half the Adorama mistaken-sale-price, rock solid, and looks just as nifty. 

https://wooaudio.com/accessories/hps


----------



## redrich2000 (Sep 20, 2020)

I've had my A90 for a week now and thought I'd post some impressions.

*Build:* I think the appeal of something like the A90 is not really its build quality and aesthetics. But I wanted to post some comments because I see a fair few posters saying the build quality is great. IMO it’s not. It’s very average. The case is metal, but it’s the most plastic-y metal I’ve ever seen. It’s destroyed by Schiit amps. So bear that in mind if build and aesthetics matter to you.

The volume knob is pretty bad too. The A90 knob is only marginally better than the SP200 knob, if at all. The turn is loose and imprecise and it feels cheap. Again the Schiit knobs destroy it.

*Sound quality: *I personally find it much easier and more useful to discuss SQ relative to comparable amps, so...

*A90 v SP200*

I half expected this comparison to be very close. I really wanted something with pre-outs and so any SQ improvement was going to be a bonus. But the A90 is significantly better in every way. Better detail retrieval, imaging, sound stage, balance. Tonally they’re broadly similar, although the SP200 has a honky mid/upper bass bloat I hadn’t really noticed until putting it against the A90. The A90 is flatter, more neutral. I think the price difference is justified by the performance of the two.

*A90 v Jotunheim*

This is a tricky comparison because these two are polar opposites. The A90 is balanced, flat, airy and laid back. The Jot is dynamic, meaty, aggressive and intimate. The Jot is more mid forward, the A90 is dead flat. In technical terms, I think the A90 is probably the better amp. It has better detail retrieval, separation, 3-D, sound stage and balance. But it is very slightly cold/clinical/digital sounding. The Jot has a beautiful rich and natural timbre to it that I prefer to the A90. The slight coldness of the A90 make it slightly less forgiving than the Jot and it can sound a touch splashy on some recordings. I do want to make it clear though that these negatives are very, very slight. Because these amps are so different, AB-ing them exaggerates these qualities. But I think it’s worth pointing them out because if you’re particularly sensitive to them it could matter to you.

I’m keeping both the Jot and A90. My Jot has the MB card and I use it in the bedroom. If I could only keep one, it would be the A90. But there is a magic to the Jot I’d miss. An amp that combined the a90s technical performance with the Jot’s timbre would be my end game I suspect it exists but is a level up in price range


----------



## yolosauce

I opened the a90 and d90 so fast I think I got the power cords mixed up 

Does the a90 power cord say 125v on the front and slightly narrower than the d90 wall wart?


----------



## Mightygrey

yolosauce said:


> I opened the a90 and d90 so fast I think I got the power cords mixed up
> 
> Does the a90 power cord say 125v on the front and slightly narrower than the d90 wall wart?


They're just interchangeable IEC cords, neither has a wall wart.


----------



## nerdoldnerdith (Sep 21, 2020)

Okay, I don't know if this is a stupid question. I'm no audio expert, so I'm not sure if it would work:

Somehow I ended up with two A90's. Instead of getting rid of one of them, I thought I'd try to use them both, maybe using one per ear to provide double the power.

Can I split the outputs from my DAC and feed each channel from the DAC into both channels of each A90, then bridge the channels together by using a 4 pin XLR to 3 pin mini XLR cable into each headphone? Is there a better way, or any way, to do what I am thinking?

EDIT: Okay, I read more into it. In order to do what I want, the A90 would have to have a bridge mode, which I don't believe it does.


----------



## bahamot

Use the Pre out from A90 to feed the other A90, but it might cause clipping.


----------



## Mightygrey

nerdoldnerdith said:


> Okay, I don't know if this is a stupid question. I'm no audio expert, so I'm not sure if it would work:
> 
> Somehow I ended up with two A90's. Instead of getting rid of one of them, I thought I'd try to use them both, maybe using one per ear to provide double the power.
> 
> ...


Don't do this. Just sell it.


----------



## hmscott (Sep 23, 2020)

nerdoldnerdith said:


> ...Somehow I ended up with two A90's. Instead of getting rid of one of them, I thought I'd try to use them both, maybe using one per ear to provide double the power.


Did you order and pay for 2 A90's?

If not, and it's a mistake that you were sent 2 A90's, the nice thing to do is to contact the selling company and explain you've received 2 A90's instead of 1, can they please look into why they sent you 2 units instead of one.

Then they can give you a return shipping label to return one of the units - they will probably let you know which serial number was yours and which isn't.

If you did end up with 2 A90's by paying for both, there are good reasons to keep both. Perhaps you can set one up at work or in another place in the house?  You could give one to a friend or a relative.  How did you manage to pay for 2 A90's??


nerdoldnerdith said:


> Okay, I don't know if this is a stupid question. I'm no audio expert, so I'm not sure if it would work:
> 
> Somehow I ended up with two A90's. Instead of getting rid of one of them, I thought I'd try to use them both, maybe using one per ear to provide double the power.
> 
> ...


That idea of yours is a bit hairbrained - very amusing to read - but please don't try plugging them into each other in parallel or as a cascade - trying to get more power - it doesn't work that way.

Please let us know how it works out


----------



## nerdoldnerdith

There is no way I am going to try it. It was a harebrained idea from the beginning. The amplifier simply doesn't have the circuitry to do such a thing.


----------



## Kashen2020 (Sep 23, 2020)

Guys I have a problem (I don't know if it is problem to be honest or not)? I have arya and A90/D90 I play arya in high gain and put the knob in 3 o'clock some people told me this is too much for arya it should not reach that lvl in the knob. but the headphone start to shine and show dynamics in that lvl and If I turn the knob to the max in high gain it will not hurt me to the lvl that I should take off the headphone(but sometimes it will have distortion in high screams and notes which is annoying) the A90 is really supposed to be very powerful amp iam really confused. iam using it with balanced cable and balanced inter- connectors. I don't know sometimes I think it maybe the cable is not good??  and in some pictures I see people D90 have high numbers over 100khz but mine is 48 khz is this have an effect in the sound? iam really naive.


----------



## freeza2001

Kashen2020 said:


> Guys I have a problem (I don't know if it is problem to be honest or not)? I have arya and A90/D90 I play arya in high gain and put the knob in 3 o'clock some people told me this is too much for arya it should not reach that lvl in the knob. but the headphone start to shine and show dynamics in that lvl and If I turn the knob to the max in high gain it will not hurt me to the lvl that I should take off the headphone(but sometimes it will have distortion in high screams and notes which is annoying) the A90 is really supposed to be very powerful amp iam really confused. iam using it with balanced cable and balanced inter- connectors. I don't know sometimes I think it maybe the cable is not good??  and in some pictures I see people D90 have high numbers over 100khz but mine is 48 khz is this have an effect in the sound? iam really naive.


did you max out the volume on your dac and ur pc?  at high gain i can only go as far as 9 clock..anything above hurt my ear... using hekv2.which has the same spec as arya.


----------



## Kashen2020 (Sep 24, 2020)

freeza2001 said:


> did you max out the volume on your dac and ur pc?  at high gain i can only go as far as 9 clock..anything above hurt my ear... using hekv2.which has the same spec as arya.



yess it is max in my system u are not the only one who said that about the volume I don't know how to fix it or where is the problem(my system or amp/dac or the cable)??? what do u mean about the dac volume?

this is my cable https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=80


----------



## MatW

Kashen2020 said:


> yess it is max in my system u are not the only one who said that about the volume I don't know how to fix it or where is the problem(my system or amp/dac or the cable)??? what do u mean about the dac volume?
> 
> this is my cable https://forzaaudioworks.com/en/product.php?id_product=80


Do you have the D90 in DAC mode? Not pre-amp?


----------



## Kashen2020

MatW said:


> Do you have the D90 in DAC mode? Not pre-amp?



yes


----------



## gonzovision

Do you have the original cable to test. I'm using medium gain at about 1 o' clock and its plenty loud.


----------



## Kashen2020

gonzovision said:


> Do you have the original cable to test. I'm using medium gain at about 1 o' clock and its plenty loud.



The problem arya is only come with SE cable soo I need to buy another balance cable to know if the problem is the cable.


----------



## gonzovision

Kashen2020 said:


> The problem arya is only come with SE cable soo I need to buy another balance cable to know if the problem is the cable.


Do you have the same issue using the stock cable single ended?


----------



## Kashen2020

gonzovision said:


> Do you have the same issue using the stock cable single ended?





gonzovision said:


> Do you have the same issue using the stock cable single ended?



single ended in A90 is not good lack of power. I have a noticeable  improvement with balance cable for sure.


----------



## gonzovision (Sep 24, 2020)

Kashen2020 said:


> single ended in A90 is not good lack of power. I have a noticeable  improvement with balance cable for sure.



I disagree, single ended, medium gain around 1 o clock has plenty of volume for me. I'm still waiting on a balanced cable, but no complaints in regards to power.....


----------



## Kashen2020

gonzovision said:


> I disagree, single ended, medium gain around 1 o clock has plenty of volume for me. I'm still waiting on a balanced cable, but no complaints in regards to power.....


 I don't remember how the sound volume was in SE it was good but the same thing i was using it in high gain 2 o'clock and above. but with balance cable the dynamics will be much better


----------



## Cosmin Stanescu

anyone compared this with benchmark hpa4 amp ? Are they even in the same league ?
this reviewer seems to think so 

Thanks


----------



## Voxata

The A90 is fantastic but you'll want to pair it with headphones accordingly. For me it was unforgiving on my slightly brighter than neutral headphones.


----------



## adeadcrab

Voxata said:


> The A90 is fantastic but you'll want to pair it with headphones accordingly. For me it was unforgiving on my slightly brighter than neutral headphones.


I thought the A90 was ever so slightly warm? Or still more flat than warm?


----------



## zeromacro

Anybody try the D90/A90 stack with Focal headphones? I'm worried it might become too bright/analytical.


----------



## Voxata

adeadcrab said:


> I thought the A90 was ever so slightly warm? Or still more flat than warm?



I'd say it was perfectly flat and extended almost to a fault.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

How well with the A90 work with the hifiman Susvara? I just ordered one A90 and waiting for it to be delivered


----------



## ClicketEKlack

zeromacro said:


> Anybody try the D90/A90 stack with Focal headphones? I'm worried it might become too bright/analytical.



I use the stack with Utopias and it sounds fantastic. Your definition of bright may be different, but I don’t hear any sibilance or harshness. It just sounds clear and precise to me.


----------



## TheRealDz (Sep 27, 2020)

I was able to get rid of the noise coming from my PC by plugging it into a different power strip.

I am getting a better handle on the A90's sound.  As others have said, it is neutral with just a hint of warmth.  This means that on most recordings, it sounds fantastic. But on a few, it can sound fatiguing - which is to say it allows the fatiguing recordings to come through in all of their fatiguing glory 🙄.

Because of this, my Chord Hugo is too much of a good thing some of the time.  My SMSL SU-8 v2 is generally a better match when run balanced and using "rich" or "tube" distortion profiles.

I will miss certain aspects of my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X - especially the harmonic richness it brings.   But the A90 brings a sense of effortlessness and clarity that is addictive.


----------



## Focux

apologies if this has been answered but is there a toroidal transformer in the A90?


----------



## MatW

Green Golden Retriver said:


> How well with the A90 work with the hifiman Susvara? I just ordered one A90 and waiting for it to be delivered


I just tried briefly. It certainly has enough power. 10 o'clock in high gain is plenty loud for me, so lots of headroom. In terms of sound quality, I think it sounds pretty good. Sure, not as refined as the expensive stuff, but for this price, I am impressed.


----------



## canfabulous

MatW said:


> I just tried briefly. It certainly has enough power. 10 o'clock in high gain is plenty loud for me, so lots of headroom. In terms of sound quality, I think it sounds pretty good. Sure, not as refined as the expensive stuff, but for this price, I am impressed.



Hey there - how do you find the amp with the Abyss 1266 TC?  I'm demo'ing these headphones and considering different amplifiers should I end up going for them.


----------



## MatW

canfabulous said:


> Hey there - how do you find the amp with the Abyss 1266 TC?  I'm demo'ing these headphones and considering different amplifiers should I end up going for them.


I haven't tried - the A90 sits in my second setup where I listen to closed backs. But most likely the result is the same. The Susvara is a little harder to drive than the TC, so the A90 will have plenty of power for the TC as well. In terms of sound quality there are better options I'm sure, but I followed the same strategy when I bought the TC. I bought the THX AAA 789 just to have sufficient power and decent quality, and then upgraded the amp later.


----------



## canfabulous

MatW said:


> I haven't tried - the A90 sits in my second setup where I listen to closed backs. But most likely the result is the same. The Susvara is a little harder to drive than the TC, so the A90 will have plenty of power for the TC as well. In terms of sound quality there are better options I'm sure, but I followed the same strategy when I bought the TC. I bought the THX AAA 789 just to have sufficient power and decent quality, and then upgraded the amp later.



Thanks - that's really helpful.  The Formula-S or Headamp GSX Mini appear to be obvious choices down the road...


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

MatW said:


> I just tried briefly. It certainly has enough power. 10 o'clock in high gain is plenty loud for me, so lots of headroom. In terms of sound quality, I think it sounds pretty good. Sure, not as refined as the expensive stuff, but for this price, I am impressed.


Thanks. This is using the balance xlr cable right? How much more refined is the sound of the expensive stuff. In the future if I’m looking to upgrade should I buy the D90 or get a better amp for the Susvara. (I’m using either the modi1, N3Pro or SR15 as the dac with the A90. If the latter do you have any amp recommendations. Sorry for asking so much questions ><


----------



## the machine

zeromacro said:


> Anybody try the D90/A90 stack with Focal headphones? I'm worried it might become too bright/analytical.



I use this with the clears and I think it's great. For me, it's end game at a low price point. Considered the benchmark line, but I don't think there's much of a need. These have gobs of power, and I run the clears on Medium gain, balanced cable, between 9 and 11 o'clock. I have other amps as well, but this is the best pair for me personally.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

the machine said:


> I use this with the clears and I think it's great. For me, it's end game at a low price point. Considered the benchmark line, but I don't think there's much of a need. These have gobs of power, and I run the clears on Medium gain, balanced cable, between 9 and 11 o'clock. I have other amps as well, but this is the best pair for me personally.


How much does the D90 improve the sound when use with A90?


----------



## the machine

Green Golden Retriver said:


> How much does the D90 improve the sound when use with A90?



Improve the sound is subjective, but improve the sound from what? The A90 will still need some sort of digital to analog convertor. You can use on board conversion if you're hooking it up to a computer, but the sound quality is usually pretty poor. The only other stand alone DAC I owned was a topping D70, but I never hooked it up to the A90, as I use Tidal and wanted MQA for their masters files. I found the A90/D90 to be warmer than the D70 with the 789. The clears are already an analytical detailed headphone, the 789 in my opinion is extremely detailed as well and it just lost some of its "musicality" to me. The 90 stack felt perfect for me


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

the machine said:


> Improve the sound is subjective, but improve the sound from what? The A90 will still need some sort of digital to analog convertor. You can use on board conversion if you're hooking it up to a computer, but the sound quality is usually pretty poor. The only other stand alone DAC I owned was a topping D70, but I never hooked it up to the A90, as I use Tidal and wanted MQA for their masters files. I found the A90/D90 to be warmer than the D70 with the 789. The clears are already an analytical detailed headphone, the 789 in my opinion is extremely detailed as well and it just lost some of its "musicality" to me. The 90 stack felt perfect for me


I’m using the Elear now, have you heard the Elear and how does it compared to your Clear if you have heard both.


----------



## the machine

Green Golden Retriver said:


> I’m using the Elear now, have you heard the Elear and how does it compared to your Clear if you have heard both.



I did own the elear which I sold. The elear has a different sound signature. I hadn't tried them on the A90D90 before I sold them, but the day I did sell them I hooked them up for the person who bought them so he could hear them and I wished I hadn't sold them. The sub bass extends much lower and slams harder. It's a more fun headphone, nowhere near as analytical as the clear. I think it would have been a good headphone to keep to compliment the clear. I only listened briefly so I can't give a fair comparison, but I liked how it sounded.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

the machine said:


> I did own the elear which I sold. The elear has a different sound signature. I hadn't tried them on the A90D90 before I sold them, but the day I did sell them I hooked them up for the person who bought them so he could hear them and I wished I hadn't sold them. The sub bass extends much lower and slams harder. It's a more fun headphone, nowhere near as analytical as the clear. I think it would have been a good headphone to keep to compliment the clear. I only listened briefly so I can't give a fair comparison, but I liked how it sounded.


Thanks , nice comparison . 

I’m currently using the dac of Sr15 with a90. (Connect with 3.5mm to rca cable) I steam music with tidal and Spotify app from my SR15. If I upgrade to D90 dac how much would the sound quality inprove? Would I also still be able to connect my SR15 to the d90 through 3.5mm to rca cable and steam music from the SR15? As I don’t want to connect my pc to the d90 as another setup is already connected and being used with the pc. 

thanks for all help in advance


----------



## the machine

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Thanks , nice comparison .
> 
> I’m currently using the dac of Sr15 with a90. (Connect with 3.5mm to rca cable) I steam music with tidal and Spotify app from my SR15. If I upgrade to D90 dac how much would the sound quality inprove? Would I also still be able to connect my SR15 to the d90 through 3.5mm to rca cable and steam music from the SR15? As I don’t want to connect my pc to the d90 as another setup is already connected and being used with the pc.
> 
> thanks for all help in advance



I have never heard the Sr15, so I couldn't compare. The DAC chip in the D90 is the top of the line AKM chip that is currently available. Whether it sounds the best or not is subjective.It sounds fantastic to my ears. I do not have any other standalone DAC's to compare it to, with the exception of the D70, which I barely used and sold because I wanted MQA. Maybe others can chime in.


----------



## elricofchaos72

canfabulous said:


> Hey there - how do you find the amp with the Abyss 1266 TC?  I'm demo'ing these headphones and considering different amplifiers should I end up going for them.


I tried the, with my Phi CC.  No problem driving them to loud volume levels distortion free.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

If I connect my Dap to a90/d90 combo and steam music off my Dap. The Dap will simply work as music remote control. The dac and amp of the Dap will not work right? As only the dac of the d90 and the amp of the a90 will function right?

Also I can use 3.5 mm to rca to connect Dap to d90 right?

Will the remote control of d90 be able to turn up and down the volume of the a90?

thanks


----------



## tomwoo (Oct 1, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> If I connect my Dap to a90/d90 combo and steam music off my Dap. The Dap will simply work as music remote control. The dac and amp of the Dap will not work right? As only the dac of the d90 and the amp of the a90 will function right?
> 
> Also I can use 3.5 mm to rca to connect Dap to d90 right?
> 
> ...


I guess it's yes to all your questions. Make sure your DAP have coaxial out functionality, then you can connect your DAP to D90 w/ 3.5mm to RCA cable. Or you can use OTG cable to send USB audio to your D90.


----------



## elricofchaos72

tomwoo said:


> I guess it's yes to all your questions. Make sure your DAP have line out functionality, then you can connect your DAP to D90 w/ 3.5mm to RCA cable. Or you can use OTG cable to send USB audio to your D90.


The D90 only accepts digital input(USB, coax, Toslink, AES and I2S), it ouputs analog to the A90 via RCA or XLR.
Therefore you would directly connect your DAP to the A90 not the D90.  Unless your DAP has 3.5mm Optical Out, which Astell&Kern products for example have, you are going about this incorrectly.  To repeat, the D90 does not accept analog sources for input.

Your DAC(Digital to Analog Converter) and your DAP are the same thing.  

There are DACs that have Analog inputs that are then processed and output to Analog again like the RME ADI-2 PRO FS BR to label one(the more expensive one).


----------



## goodwinds

Friends, my A90 stopped turning on after the power cable was removed from the turned-on device. there were no sounds like an explosion, no burning smell. I assume the fuse is broken. help me solve the problem., maybe someone had a similar experience? 
if this was in this topic discussed earlier, I'm sorry I didn't see it.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

elricofchaos72 said:


> The D90 only accepts digital input(USB, coax, Toslink, AES and I2S), it ouputs analog to the A90 via RCA or XLR.
> Therefore you would directly connect your DAP to the A90 not the D90.  Unless your DAP has 3.5mm Optical Out, which Astell&Kern products for example have, you are going about this incorrectly.  To repeat, the D90 does not accept analog sources for input.
> 
> Your DAC(Digital to Analog Converter) and your DAP are the same thing.
> ...


Thank you for your explanation.

I use Dap AK SR15 and N3Pro.

Would this cable work?

Thanks


----------



## elricofchaos72 (Sep 30, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Thank you for your explanation.
> 
> I use Dap AK SR15 and N3Pro.
> 
> ...


Those cables will not work.  You cannot convert your analog signal to digital with those cables.  Those cables are for a DAP that already outputs digital via 3.5mm then goes into a digital input.  But your players all use 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm as ANALOG ONLY outputs.  Only their USB ports are digital outputs.

Ignore the brands I have linked or pictures, they are just for examples.

SR15 you have two options.
#1 USB out to the D90 with an OTG cable(USB micro-b OTB and then standard USB to the DAC.  2 cables total.  The D90 will still use its internal AKM4499.
Or #2 to the A90 analog with either 2.5mm(TRRS) Balanced to XLR. https://www.amazon.com/2-5mm-Cable-...1&keywords=2.5mm+to+xlr&qid=1601517875&sr=8-6
#2b - Or 3.5mm to XLR. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K58FTR8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
#2c - 3.5mm to RCA.  https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-E...m+to+rca+audioquest+.6m&qid=1601518197&sr=8-1

For the Cayin you have the same options as above, but some additional choices:
For the A90 connection: 4.4mm Pentacon for balanced.  So you could use 4.4 to XLR - on the LINE OUT treating the Cayin as a line source to the A90.
For the D90 connection:  #1USB-C OTG and then USB to USB-B (still 2 cable connection) - https://us.amazon.com/Adapter-JSAUX...on+the+go&qid=1601518752&s=electronics&sr=1-3
or #2 - USB-C to RCA Coaxial (single cable connection) - https://us.amazon.com/Cayin-CS-30TCR-Type-C-Coaxial-Cable/dp/B0722NH4SK

So bottom line you have to decide which way you wish to connect to your equipment.  Do you want the further digital processing of your DAP, then go via the D90.  If you wish to listen to your DAP as the true source, then direct into the A90.

Or you could do both like I do with my Chord Mojo/Poly.  One output goes to the A90 another does to a different DAC.  Just depends on my mood.
You have the same choice as well.  No reason why you cannot have multiple wiring options for your needs.


----------



## hmscott (Sep 30, 2020)

goodwinds said:


> Friends, my A90 stopped turning on after the power cable was removed from the turned-on device. there were no sounds like an explosion, no burning smell. I assume the fuse is broken. help me solve the problem., maybe someone had a similar experience?
> if this was in this topic discussed earlier, I'm sorry I didn't see it.


I don't have first hand experience with a blown fuse on the A90, but I've read of a few and @JohnYang1997 responded to them - the first batch of A90's had 500ma slo blo fuses and inrush current was blowing some owners fuses regularly, so Topping switched to 1amp slo blo fuses for production.  You can get replacement fuses from Topping or you can ask your seller to talk to Topping to get you replacements.

Also, not sure if it's true for the A90 but I saw someone pulled the fuse tray of the D90 (he wanted to switch to a Synergistic Orange audiophile fuse, yup) and there were 2 fuses in the tray - one is a backup - so you can try pulling the fuse tray on the A90 to see if it also has a spare fuse.

Here's a recent A90 fuse link on ASR, more such in that thread:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-525774


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

elricofchaos72 said:


> Those cables will not work.  You cannot convert your analog signal to digital with those cables.  Those cables are for a DAP that already outputs digital via 3.5mm then goes into a digital input.  But your players all use 2.5mm, 3.5mm and 4.4mm as ANALOG ONLY outputs.  Only their USB ports are digital outputs.
> 
> Ignore the brands I have linked or pictures, they are just for examples.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your very well explained and easy to understand explanations 

I have 1 last question, I only have the a90 as of now and not the d90 yet. Do you think that sound quality would be significantly better if I purchase the d90? Or would connecting the A90 to SR15 or N3Pro be more than adequate? 

Thank you


----------



## elricofchaos72

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Thank you very much for your very well explained and easy to understand explanations
> 
> I have 1 last question, I only have the a90 as of now and not the d90 yet. Do you think that sound quality would be significantly better if I purchase the d90? Or would connecting the A90 to SR15 or N3Pro be more than adequate?
> 
> Thank you


You currently own two wonderful DACs with your DMPs. You are now choosing different amplification with the A90. Perhaps for more demanding headphones, like I have to.  The D90 is the latest AKM chipset vs your SR15.  Will you truly hear a difference in SQ? Honestly, I doubt it.  But as audiophiles we chase that last 5% of perfection. Maybe you want native MQA, that could be a reason to add a D90.
I needed an A90 for the bedroom because I wanted to also power my Abyss and HD800 S during Covid as opposed to my dedicated headphone station located in another area.   enough and pretty enough that my wife doesnt complain about it on a bedside table.

Adding another DAC adds more cabling.  Power, USB, RCA, XLR and sometimes a network cable if you use things like Roon.

Or in your case, WiFi, AK Connect for control and you are done with only an A90.

Yes the A90/D90 stack does look really cool.  I chose to hold off for now. My A90 has an AK380cu with XLR out via the cradle (dual AKM4490), and Mojo/Poly for Roon via WiFi. That is two DACs connected to the A90.

***The dilemma becomes is there a DAC that will sound better than our current sources. Because to purchase another dedicated DAC is to remove our DMPs from the equation.  What purpose do they serve except as data storage for the actual music?***

Therefore, the truly next logical upgrade would be to remove both current DACs and replace them with a D90 or something better.  That is the same position you are in.

This line of reasoning therefore concludes that our currents sources/DMPs are ready to be replaced with DACs that are demonstrably better than our current sources. If this is the case you buy the better DAC.

Are you at that point? Are you dissatisfied with your DMPs? Simple question.
Hard answer? Yup.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

elricofchaos72 said:


> You currently own two wonderful DACs with your DMPs. You are now choosing different amplification with the A90. Perhaps for more demanding headphones, like I have to.  The D90 is the latest AKM chipset vs your SR15.  Will you truly hear a difference in SQ? Honestly, I doubt it.  But as audiophiles we chase that last 5% of perfection. Maybe you want native MQA, that could be a reason to add a D90.
> I needed an A90 for the bedroom because I wanted to also power my Abyss and HD800 S during Covid as opposed to my dedicated headphone station located in another area.   enough and pretty enough that my wife doesnt complain about it on a bedside table.
> 
> Adding another DAC adds more cabling.  Power, USB, RCA, XLR and sometimes a network cable if you use things like Roon.
> ...


Thank you very much for your very good analysis and insight. I have made up my mind to stick with my SR15 and N3Pro for now


----------



## goodwinds

Good news, dear friends )))
The failure described earlier was related to the fuse. After contacting the Aoshida-HIFI store, he sent me the repair instructions and now the A90 is working fine again!
Maybe someone will need it. link to the archive with instructions.
fix fuse


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

For some reason I did not like the legendary hd6xx (similiar to hd650) much until I paired it with the topping a90. The a90 really have the power and tonality to help make the hd6xx sounds much better compared to other amp desktop and daps that I have been previously using. Now I am able to understand why so many love the hd650/6xx.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

I just did some brief testing between a90+IPhone X and a90+AK SR15 using tidal. Sound quality on master tidal songs was better and more detailed on a90+SR15. For hifi tidal songs the difference was very minimal between both set up. Which leave me to believe that the differences in sound quality between DACs are very minimal. However the differences between amp are more significant based on my hearing. I could hear differences between N3Pro and SR15 , Asgard 2 and a90 using same headphones etc. but dac on IPhone X vs SR15 , using a90 amp was pretty close beside master tidal music files.


----------



## hmscott

Green Golden Retriver said:


> I just did some brief testing between a90+IPhone X and a90+AK SR15 using tidal. Sound quality on master tidal songs was better and more detailed on a90+SR15. For hifi tidal songs the difference was very minimal between both set up. Which leave me to believe that the differences in sound quality between DACs are very minimal. However the differences between amp are more significant based on my hearing. I could hear differences between N3Pro and SR15 , Asgard 2 and a90 using same headphones etc. but dac on IPhone X vs SR15 , using a90 amp was pretty close beside master tidal music files.


Does the SR15 do MQA full unfolding? Does the SR15 signal when MQA unfolding is occurring?  I don't think the iPhone X does full unfolding either.

You might try the D90 MQA full unfolding of Tidal Masters + A90 vs. your iPhone X + A90 and SR15 + A90


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

hmscott said:


> Does the SR15 do MQA full unfolding? Does the SR15 signal when MQA unfolding is occurring?  I don't think the iPhone X does full unfolding either.
> 
> You might try the D90 MQA full unfolding of Tidal Masters + A90 vs. your iPhone X + A90 and SR15 + A90


Yep I think the SR15 support mqa I read it somewhere but iPhone X does not support MQA. But whether the SR15 does full unfolding of mqa I’m not sure.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Is thier a remote to control the volume that I can buy and use with the a90 not connected to the d90. I sit quite far away and connected to my dap that can’t control volumeeee ><


----------



## makatech (Oct 3, 2020)

I am probably buying a used A90. First I plan on using my Zen Dac as a dac (not sure for how long though). Connecting the Zen Dac to computer using USB and through a power supply with balanced 4.4mm cable for my HD 6XX.

Question: Reading it's rather common with hiss/noise connecting external active speakers or dac through RCA connections on the A90?   I am guessing this is a grounding issue because of the built in power supply?

I don't want to invest in an expensive balanced 4.4mm -> dual 3 pin XLR for my Zen Dac. Hopefully I am lucky and not getting any noise.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

makatech said:


> I am probably buying a used A90. First I plan on using my Zen Dac as a dac (not sure for how long though). Connecting the Zen Dac to computer using USB and through a power supply with balanced 4.4mm cable for my HD 6XX.
> 
> Question: Reading it's rather common with hiss/noise connecting external active speakers or dac through RCA connections on the A90?   I am guessing this is a grounding issue because of the built in power supply?
> 
> I don't want to invest in an expensive balanced 4.4mm -> dual 3 pin XLR for my Zen Dac. Hopefully I am lucky and not getting any noise.


I got a used one too as the retail price in Thailand is 330 usd above price in the states!


----------



## makatech

Green Golden Retriver said:


> I got a used one too as the retail price in Thailand is 330 usd above price in the states!



Cool, connecting your dac through rca or balanced xlr?


----------



## TheRealDz

Ok. I have a few hundred hours on mine now.

I am nearing the end of my return window, so I unplugged my A90 and switched my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X back into my system.  I missed the Cavalli's richness, and wondered if the A90 was worth the extra $300 or so difference. 

I really didn't want to spend the extra money - especially if I had regrets about missing the Cavalli.  But those thoughts didn't last very long, and now I've plugged the A90 back in permanently.  

Now that the A90 is fully burned in, I find that it isn't lacking in richness when the recording brings it.  Nor is it harsh - it matches well with my chord hugo after all.  And most of all, its clarity and effortlessness was starkly apparent in direct comparison to the Cavalli.  The Cavalli, while pleasant, sounded cloudy, thick, and lacked the A90's detail and spaciousness.

I was perfectly satisfied with my Cavalli previously, and had only snagged the A90 on a whim.  But the A90 is truly a big step up...


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

TheRealDz said:


> Ok. I have a few hundred hours on mine now.
> 
> I am nearing the end of my return window, so I unplugged my A90 and switched my Drop Cavalli Liquid Carbon X back into my system.  I missed the Cavalli's richness, and wondered if the A90 was worth the extra $300 or so difference.
> 
> ...


Nice. How much of a improvement did the chord Hugo do to the a90?


----------



## hmscott (Oct 4, 2020)

makatech said:


> I am probably buying a used A90. First I plan on using my Zen Dac as a dac (not sure for how long though). Connecting the Zen Dac to computer using USB and through a power supply with balanced 4.4mm cable for my HD 6XX.
> 
> Question: Reading it's rather common with hiss/noise connecting external active speakers or dac through RCA connections on the A90?   I am guessing this is a grounding issue because of the built in power supply?
> 
> I don't want to invest in an expensive balanced 4.4mm -> dual 3 pin XLR for my Zen Dac. Hopefully I am lucky and not getting any noise.


The RCA "noise" is indeed ground loop noise - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through your DAC, in my case I was able to solve the noise issues with cables designed to reject noise - the shield is used as a "faraday cage" wired to ground at the source end but left to float on the A90 end - and the cable wires are twisted pair - 2 pair - with shielding on top of that to prevent EMI noise.  Then the USB cable has 2 ferrite cores - one on each end - and after replacing my "high end" cables with those better shielded (and cheaper!) cables I only have noise on RCA at the extreme end of A90 amplification - H Gain @ 75% volume, which I'll never see in normal use.

You want to keep the cables short, and it can be tough to find the 1ft cables, but keep looking on Amazon and they will restock.

I used "Worlds Best Cables" built with Mogami 2534 4-wire XLR and RCA 1ft cables, but WBC builds other wire brands that may do the same or better - or worse - so check specs for other wire before buying.

I was told Mogami 2549 2-wire sounds better - while the Mogami 2534 has better noise rejection, and I bought them too, but I haven't tried the 2549 cables yet.  I'm giving the 2534 wire more than the recommended 175 hour burn in before switching to 2549 for A-B testing.

Here's my original posts with links:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15789465

Here's the current 1ft listings + USB, they are currently in stock - note I set my A90 / D90 MQA side by side and these cables reach fine.

1 Foot – Directional Quad High-Definition Audio Interconnect Cable Pair Custom Made by WORLDS BEST CABLES – Using Mogami 2534 Wire and Amphenol ACPR Die-Cast, Gold Plated RCA Connectors
https://www.amazon.com/Foot-Directional-High-Definition-Interconnect-Connectors/dp/B01ALHTVMO

I also run the XLR cables with 2534 between the D90 MQA and A90 for A/B comparison between the XLR and RCA - and I found the RCA route is almost 1dB less volume than the XLR position on the A90 with both RCA and XLR runs using WBC 2534 wires.  XLR sounds better to me, but that 1dB difference comes in handy sometimes with sensitive IEM's - I run he D90 in PRE mode @ -15.0 with those same IEM's.  Remember you need to order 2 XLR cables, but the RCA's come packed as a pair.

1 Foot – Quad Balanced Microphone Cable Custom Made by WORLDS BEST CABLES – Using Mogami 2534 Wire and Neutrik NC3MXX-B Male & NC3FXX-B Female XLR Plugs.* (order 2!)*
https://www.amazon.com/Foot-Balanced-Microphone-NC3MXX-B-NC3FXX-B/dp/B00WU1BP10

To reduce noise induced onto the power wires of the USB which transfers through the DAC ground either get a cable built / tested with the appropriate ferrite cores - or look for "real" ferrite cores to clip on to your favorite USB cable, this Tripp Lite cable was designed with the spurious nose rejection in mind, and is cheap to boot - and sounds good too as compared to my original "audiophile" USB cable:

Tripp Lite USB 2.0 Hi-Speed A/B Cable with Ferrite Chokes (M/M) 3-ft. (U023-003)
https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B008VOPCGY

If you find cables that work for you please share them here on Head-fi


----------



## Arniesb

hmscott said:


> The RCA "noise" is indeed ground loop noise - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through your DAC, in my case I was able to solve the noise issues with cables designed to reject noise - the shield is used as a "faraday cage" wired to ground at the source end but left to float on the A90 end - and the cable wires are twisted pair - 2 pair - with shielding on top of that to prevent EMI noise.  Then the USB cable has 2 ferrite cores - one on each end - and after replacing my "high end" cables with those better shielded (and cheaper!) cables I only have noise on RCA at the extreme end of A90 amplification - H Gain @ 75% volume, which I'll never see in normal use.
> 
> Keep them short, it can be tough to find the 1ft cables, but keep looking on Amazon and they will restock.  I used "Worlds Best Cables" Mogami 2534 4-wire built XLR and RCA 1ft cables, but WBC builds other wire brands that may do the same or better - or worse - so check specs for other wire before buying.  I was told 2549 2-wire sounds better, and I bought them too, but haven't tried them yet, I'm giving the 2534 wire more than the recommended 175 hour burn in before switching / A-B testing.
> 
> ...


What usb have to do with A90 having the problems with rca inputs only? Even designer said that if you have this problem you should use A90 little brother.
With xlr inputs there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 4, 2020)

Arniesb said:


> What usb have to do with A90 having the problems with rca inputs only? Even designer said that if you have this problem you should use A90 little brother.
> With xlr inputs there shouldn't be any problem.


A90 picks up noise via shared grounds.  Ground pin's on power - A90 / D90 MQA in my case, and USB ground noise coming in from PC to D90 MQA to A90 via USB power, those combined to make the A90 RCA interconnects unusable.  I had to use XLR only between the D90 MQA and A90 initially until I researched better RCA cables.

When I had the old RCA cables and USB cable connected to the D90 MQA / A90 and I removed the USB cable - disconnected from the D90 MQA end - a good portion of the "noise" coming through my headphones connected to the A90 stopped.

Here's the designer John's response to my ASR posting that I had solved the noise problem with these cables:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d90-balanced-usb-dac-review.10519/post-475851
and my response:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...d90-balanced-usb-dac-review.10519/post-475864

I was going to return the A90 if I couldn't solve the noise problem one way or the other, but I am very happy I was able to swap out all the cables for noise rejecting cables so I could keep the A90 / D90 MQA - they sound sweet together, and just keep getting better over time.

I'm still considering different shielded AC power cables as well, I posted about that here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15796154

I am also using AC powerline noise filtering power strips to help reduce the induced noise coming through AC:

Rocketfish™ - 8-Outlet/2-USB Surge Protector Strip - Black
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/rocket...protector-strip-black/4689072.p?skuId=4689072

Model RF-HTS2815 has the highest EMI/RFI rejection of any in that price class, I looked for quite a while:
https://www.rocketfishproducts.com/pdp/RF-HTS2815/4689072

"*47dB* EMI/RFI noise filter: Protects against electromagnetic interference and radio frequency interference on power lines that can interfere with equipment performance..."

I also have another Power filter strip to put into service with better filtering specs, but the new RCA / XLR / USB cables reduced the A90 RCA noise so much I still haven't plugged it in:
" EMI/RFI Filtering *50 dB*: 150 KHz ~ 1 MHz, *40 dB*: 1 MHz ~ 30 MHz"

APC C25B AV C Type 10 Outlet Power Saving Power Filter, 120V,Black
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NTJ2QRY
https://www.apc.com/shop/us/en/prod...-Outlet-Power-Saving-Power-Filter-120V/P-C25B
https://download.schneider-electric.com/files?p_File_Name=MMIS-8GXJMP_R5_EN.pdf&p_Doc_Ref=SPD_MMIS-8GXJMP_EN&p_enDocType=User guide

I used to have higher performance filters, isolation transformers, and they are still available but they now priced way too high.  I've had high performance devices that require filtering before, but it's been many years since I've needed to solve this problem.  It was a nice trip solving it this time too. 

Why would I want to downgrade to the A50s / D50s from the A90 / D90 MQA?



You'll come across some noise / hum issues over time, it's good to learn how to solve them so that you don't have to "throw in the towel" and get something other than what you want to use.


----------



## Arniesb

Well if i would buy this i just use Xlr inputs.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

I sit quite far away from my amp . Is thier any way I can control the volume from far away. Is thier a remote I can buy - -“


----------



## MatW

Green Golden Retriver said:


> I sit quite far away from my amp . Is thier any way I can control the volume from far away. Is thier a remote I can buy - -“


Only through the DAC, in pre-amp mode.


----------



## Skullar

How much is used a90 going for these days?
Lookikng to add it to smsl 500 for XLR hp out and 4.4m for iems as i only use pentagon jacks on my iems.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 4, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> I sit quite far away from my amp . Is thier any way I can control the volume from far away. Is thier a remote I can buy - -“


Not directly on the A90, but I use the D90 MQA remote control with the D90 MQA set in PRE mode - works nicely when I'm not directly next to the A90 / D90 MQA stack.

@JohnYang1997 (on ASR) said the P90 - Preamp version - will have a stepped attenuated power driven (remote controllable) volume control.  But, AFAIK no retrofit for the current A90 is planned.

Maybe the next generation A90 Mark II will have a nice powered volume control too.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 4, 2020)

Skullar said:


> How much is used a90 going for these days?
> Lookikng to add it to smsl 500 for XLR hp out and 4.4m for iems as i only use pentagon jacks on my iems.


The A90's I've seen selling used are trying to get as close to $499 back... you won't save much and IDK if the sellers warranty is transferable - Hifigo said they would transfer warranty from me to the new owner (when I was thinking of selling my FiiO M15 early on), so probably buying new would be not much more than used overall.

This one went for $430:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90-sold.942627/
$455
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sold-wts-topping-a90.939828/
$450
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sold-fs-topping-a90-amp-black.937580/
$425:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sold-topping-a90.940213/

There is also this one that was pressed to sell, for $400, so if you find a desperate person you might save enough to make it worthwhile, if the warranty transfers:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/like-new-topping-a90-sold.942881/


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

hmscott said:


> Not directly on the A90, but I use the D90 MQA remote control with the D90 MQA set in PRE mode - works nicely when I'm not directly next to the A90 / D90 MQA stack.
> 
> @JohnYang1997 (on ASR) said the P90 - Preamp version - will have a stepped attenuated power driven (remote controllable) volume control.  But, AFAIK no retrofit for the current A90 is planned.
> 
> Maybe the next generation A90 Mark II will have a nice powered volume control too.


Ahhhh so I can get the d90 and use the remote given with d90 to control the volume right ?
Thanks


----------



## Skullar

hmscott said:


> The A90's I've seen selling used are trying to get as close to $499 back... you won't save much and IDK if the sellers warranty is transferable - Hifigo said they would transfer warranty from me to the new owner (when I was thinking of selling my FiiO M15 early on), so probably buying new would be not much more than used overall.
> 
> This one went for $430:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90-sold.942627/
> ...


Thanks! Made me look lazy here lol. Probably because i was haha.

Forgot to tell that i am in UK. So i suppose europe prices will be similar just in euros. But harder to find.. 
Though if waranty transfers its worth buying used even if its just 100 euros less than new.

Any alternatives for fully balanced amp with xlr hp out. I could live without 4.4mm jack as i wouldnt be using iems on desktop rig often anyways. 

Thx789 seems to have leaner low end so its something i would be trying to avoid. 
And low output impedance is very important for me at the moment.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Skullar said:


> Thanks! Made me look lazy here lol. Probably because i was haha.
> 
> Forgot to tell that i am in UK. So i suppose europe prices will be similar just in euros. But harder to find..
> Though if waranty transfers its worth buying used even if its just 100 euros less than new.
> ...


Thailand is funny retail is 130 usd higher at around 630 usd but preown is much lower I saw two so far one at 430 usd another at 330 usd


----------



## tomwoo (Oct 4, 2020)

hmscott said:


> The RCA "noise" is indeed ground loop noise - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through your DAC, in my case I was able to solve the noise issues with cables designed to reject noise - the shield is used as a "faraday cage" wired to ground at the source end but left to float on the A90 end - and the cable wires are twisted pair - 2 pair - with shielding on top of that to prevent EMI noise.  Then the USB cable has 2 ferrite cores - one on each end - and after replacing my "high end" cables with those better shielded (and cheaper!) cables I only have noise on RCA at the extreme end of A90 amplification - H Gain @ 75% volume, which I'll never see in normal use.
> 
> You want to keep the cables short, and it can be tough to find the 1ft cables, but keep looking on Amazon and they will restock.
> 
> ...


Do you think the WBC XLR cables are as good as Fanmusic and Benchmark ones? (~$70 for two) Thanks.


----------



## MatW

Skullar said:


> Thanks! Made me look lazy here lol. Probably because i was haha.
> 
> Forgot to tell that i am in UK. So i suppose europe prices will be similar just in euros. But harder to find..



If you are looking for a seller in Europe, I bought mine here:
https://www.hifistudio79.nl/topping-a90-balanced-headphone-amplifier-preamplifier-black.html

They usually have it in stock. I assume they will want to ship it to the UK for you, at cost.


----------



## Skullar

MatW said:


> If you are looking for a seller in Europe, I bought mine here:
> https://www.hifistudio79.nl/topping-a90-balanced-headphone-amplifier-preamplifier-black.html
> 
> They usually have it in stock. I assume they will want to ship it to the UK for you, at cost.


Oh the brand new ones are available on amazon no problem. I was talking about used one. Just lookjng around how much cheaper they are used as its a fairly new product. But thanks anyways


----------



## makatech (Oct 4, 2020)

Ok, some interesting experiences... this will probably be a double post to audiosciencereview site since I am having a discussion about A90 and RCA there too.

I bought a used A90 today and trying it now.

Connecting the iFi Zen Dac using RCA -> A90.
(Story: Not sure yet I will invest in a 4.4mm > dual 3 pin XLR cable because I don't know for how long I will keep the Zen Dac even though I really like it, first of all I wanted a more powerful amp.)

Computer: Motherboard Asus Prime X370-Pro - CPU Ryzen 3700X

The Zen Dac connected through a iFi iPower X 5V power supply. Running the Zen Dac in fixed mode when connecting to the A90.

A quality 4.4 mm balanced cable to my HD 6XX. I am not using the RCA cable supplied with Zen Dac right now but maybe I will try it later (I believe the one I had is of higher quality).

1. When connecting the Zen Dac to front USB 3 I experience some hiss/noise/interference (which I _never _noticed before when only running the Zen Dac standalone).

2. When connecting to Zen Dac to front USB 2 it's dead quiet (I think, will listen more later....), no hiss/interference.

3. Also a bit interesting but perhaps not surprising? When having it connected to USB 2 port: If disconnecting the iFi iPower X 5V power supply I also experience some hiss/noise/interference when running the Zen Dac USB powered.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 5, 2020)

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Ahhhh so I can get the d90 and use the remote given with d90 to control the volume right ?
> Thanks


Right.  As long as that D90 MQA is driving the A90 


Skullar said:


> Thanks! Made me look lazy here lol. Probably because i was haha.
> 
> Forgot to tell that i am in UK. So i suppose europe prices will be similar just in euros. But harder to find..
> Though if waranty transfers its worth buying used even if its just 100 euros less than new.
> ...


Happy to help 

There are lots of headphone AMP's out there, but the A90's sound for me is a good match.  And, the price is reasonable - with the matching D90 MQA DAC work together nicely.

Once I solved the RCA noise issues with the setup I am quite pleased.

Now after several months of use running headphones and IEM's through them, I've found it a nice way to pass through the quarantine safely - tied to a sweet sounding desktop AMP / DAC.  


Green Golden Retriver said:


> Ahhhh so I can get the d90 and use the remote given with d90 to control the volume right ?
> Thanks





tomwoo said:


> Do you think the WBC XLR cables are as good as Fanmusic and Benchmark ones? (~$70 for two) Thanks.


Well, initially I bought "audiophile" cables - RCA, XLR, USB that cost a heck of a lot more than the WBC RCA / XLR and Tripp Lite USB cables - and I couldn't enjoy the "audiophile" sound through the RCA noise.

The Tripp Lite USB cable sounds better than the stock cable packed in the D90 MQA box - no surprise there - but to my ears the Tripp Lite USB cable sounds better than the "Audiophile" USB cable too, as tested using the XLR interconnect cables to reject noise passthrough to the A90.

The XLR connection provides a "firewall" to block the AC line noise and USB power noise / GPU hash from the PC.  So if you can live on XLR only - no RCA at all - then get the WBC Mogami 2534 wire made XLR's and you are set - you could probably even get by with a nice "audiophile" USB cable.

If you need RCA connections between the D90 MQA and A90 and out the A90 then you need a good noise rejecting design of cable and the WBC design works, at least with the 4-wire Mogami 2534 cable build.

There are Canare L-4E6S and other WBC wired RCA / XLR cables, but they are even harder to find in the 1 foot length (D90 MQA / A90 side by side) and I would have had to pursue contacting WBC for my order, so I went with the Mogami's on Amazon.

Mogami also makes their own XLR / RCA(?) cables using their components, but are much more expensive (made in Japan), here's an article about them:
https://mynewmicrophone.com/recommended-microphones/mic-cables/

There is another company that builds supposedly even higher performance noise rejection design cables I've found since, and they aren't any more expensive, but are also sold out often, I'll have to loop back and add their URL here later, sorry...


makatech said:


> Ok, some interesting experiences... this will probably be a double post to audiosciencereview site since I am having a discussion about A90 and RCA there too.
> 
> I bought a used A90 today and trying it now.
> 
> ...


Answered on ASR:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-532604


----------



## MatW

Skullar said:


> Oh the brand new ones are available on amazon no problem. I was talking about used one. Just lookjng around how much cheaper they are used as its a fairly new product. But thanks anyways


Ok gotcha. Fyi, the ones on Amazon are shipped from China, so entails a wait of a couple of weeks, while these guys already have them in Europe. Should you reconsider and buy new.


----------



## Skullar

MatW said:


> Ok gotcha. Fyi, the ones on Amazon are shipped from China, so entails a wait of a couple of weeks, while these guys already have them in Europe. Should you reconsider and buy new.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/A90-Pre-am...=1&keywords=A90+topping&qid=1601843826&sr=8-4

Delivery for wednesday. So local. Might not be UK supplier but quick enough.


----------



## makatech (Oct 4, 2020)

hmscott said:


> Happy to help



Your post about cables used is really valuable, good stuff. Running RCA right now but not sure for how long. _Huge_ difference for me though between USB 3 and USB 2 port which was interesting. The Zen Dac is supporting both.


----------



## MatW

Skullar said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/A90-Pre-am...=1&keywords=A90+topping&qid=1601843826&sr=8-4
> 
> Delivery for wednesday. So local. Might not be UK supplier but quick enough.


Right. I was looking for a black one.. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Skullar

How does a90 compare to Jotunheim?  Is there any difference in tonality? Soundstage dimentions?


----------



## N1tro

I don't know if my A90 has a channel balance issue or i'm going crazy right now. I feel as if the right side is louder in my headphones, this song is an example

It feels louder on my right side. Does it happen for anyone else? or does my A90 need to be returned.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 6, 2020)

Skullar said:


> How does a90 compare to Jotunheim?  Is there any difference in tonality? Soundstage dimentions?


Well... the A90 isn't a piece of Schiit. 

I'd say the main difference - besides everything - is that the Schiit hardware tends to not "measure well" - it doesn't look good in measurements of performance, where the Topping gear including the A90 tops the ASR measurement graphs.

Here are the measurements done by ASR for the Topping A90 and Schiit Headphone AMP's (no Jotunheim review on ASR found):

Topping A90 Headphone Amplifier Review
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-410374

Schiit Magnius Balanced Headphone Amp Review
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...lanced-headphone-amp-review.15252/post-481766

Schiit Asgard 3 Headphone Amp & DAC
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-asgard-3-headphone-amp-dac.14393/post-442354

Perhaps reading the ASR A90 and Schitt Headphone Amp  test results, and reading comments from ASR members will help you decide which to get 

I did a bunch of searches but didn't turn up any direct comparisons for the A90 / Jotunheim, just speculation based on using the A90 vs other AMPs but not the Jotunheim,

If you are a Schiit fan perhaps you'd be happier with that sound?


----------



## Skullar

hmscott said:


> Well... the A90 isn't a piece of Schiit.
> 
> I'd say the main difference - besides everything - is that the Schiit hardware tends to not "measure well" - it doesn't look good in measurements of performance, where the Topping gear including the A90 tops the ASR measurement graphs.
> 
> ...


Yeh i went through ASR reviews of both and seems like a90 is just made to meassure well. Though i think its just part of story. Jotunheim meassures horribly. But not sure how much that affects listening experience in reality. 

Though one thing i like about a90 is the output impedance this for me will probably be a selling point. + it has 4.4mm jack. 

I think i will wait for black friday or something maybe i will be lucky and it will go on sale.


----------



## makatech (Oct 6, 2020)

Skullar said:


> Yeh i went through ASR reviews of both and seems like a90 is just made to meassure well. Though i think its just part of story. Jotunheim meassures horribly. But not sure how much that affects listening experience in reality.
> 
> Though one thing i like about a90 is the output impedance this for me will probably be a selling point. + it has 4.4mm jack.
> 
> I think i will wait for black friday or something maybe i will be lucky and it will go on sale.



Actually the 4.4mm output mattered for me too since I already had a 4.4mm pentaconn quality cable for my HD 6XX from Forza Audioworks. I took the chance when I saw a used A90 even though it was a bit more expensive than I originally planned for.  I like the feeling of having some power though. Not having to think about how more power would affect the sound.

Would love to have this discussion on ASR.......  There are for sure some gear measuring badly but sounding great anyway through our ears.

iFi Zen Dac is an another interesting example. Almost all reviewers giving it really good reviews except ASR because of poor measurements.  It's really, really difficult finding poor reviews for the Zen Dac, that's for sure.

Interview with Schiit Audio - Part 1: why all amps sound different


----------



## Skullar

makatech said:


> Actually the 4.4mm output mattered for me too since I already had a 4.4mm pentaconn quality cable for my HD 6XX from Forza Audioworks. I took the chance when I saw a used A90 even though it was a bit more expensive than I originally planned for.  I like the feeling of having some power though. Not having to think about how more power would affect the sound.
> 
> Would love to have this discussion on ASR.......  There are for sure some gear measuring badly but sounding great anyway through our ears.
> 
> ...



On my dx 220 im using moded amp8 and therefore my LX is only plugged to 4.4mm plussound x6 silver + gold. 
So when the cable costs more than amp i need to adapt the amp  though my desktop gear is just now getting some love it will be primarily for cans via XLR. 

As for power. It does not just mean loudness, or running more demanding cans. It gives you better dynamics, bigger stage etc. Even on low volume or less demanging HPs. So its always good to have.


----------



## iFi audio

makatech said:


> iFi Zen Dac is an another interesting example. Almost all reviewers giving it really good reviews except ASR because of poor measurements.  It's really, really difficult finding poor reviews for the Zen Dac, that's for sure.



Amir's a funny guy  But in all fairness, we understand that many people after audio products take into account everything including measurements, which is perfectly fine.


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Does anyone know which amplifier in the market would be a more powerful amplifier than the A90 that is priced close or a somewhat higher than the prices of the A90 but not too expensive and high-end?


----------



## Terriero

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Does anyone know which amplifier in the market would be a more powerful amplifier than the A90 that is priced close or a somewhat higher than the prices of the A90 but not too expensive and high-end?


Flux labs FA 10 for 750 $, but is a different AMP (class A and different sound). You can see a comparison between A90 and FA 10 here


----------



## Green Golden Retriver

Terriero said:


> Flux labs FA 10 for 750 $, but is a different AMP (class A and different sound). You can see a comparison between A90 and FA 10 here


Will check it out thanks


----------



## Skullar

Terriero said:


> Flux labs FA 10 for 750 $, but is a different AMP (class A and different sound). You can see a comparison between A90 and FA 10 here


Seems like whatever i read about a90, describes it as flawless option for me.


----------



## Skullar

Oh by the way how is the preamp section of a90? Got my monitors plugged into smsl m500 at the moment and cant complain so as long as it keeps up m500 im happy.


----------



## makatech (Oct 7, 2020)

Skullar said:


> Seems like whatever i read about a90, describes it as flawless option for me.



Mostly two minor negative things I have read about (A90) otherwise really good reviews etc but others in this thread maybe having more to say.

1. Sensitive for interference/noise when using RCA cables. (Which may relate to some other Topping amps as well, not sure?)
@hmscott explained this for me as "RCA noise being a ground loop noise (from Topping A90) - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through the Dac.". There are ways around this though, better cables (RCA and USB cables) and in some cases USB 2 working much better than USB 3, using a power supply instead of running the DAC USB powered etc. The best "solution" by far is only using balanced cables for the Topping A90 though.
2. Read about early issues about a fuse issue, a fuse being too weak? Not sure if this was related to the power button on the backside of the A90? Likely/hopefully this only was an issue with early production series of the A90 and solvable (changing the fuse).

I assume/believe questions can be answered by JohnYang1997 on ASR (Topping designer/engineer?)


----------



## Terriero

makatech said:


> Mostly two minor negative things I have read about (A90) otherwise really good reviews etc.
> 
> 1. Sensitive for interference/noise when using RCA cables. (Which may relate to some other Topping amps as well, not sure?)
> @hmscott explained this for me as "RCA noise being a ground loop noise (from Topping A90) - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through the Dac.". There are ways around this though, better cables (RCA and USB cables) and in some cases USB 2 working much better than USB 3, using a power supply instead of running the DAC USB powered etc. The best "solution" by far is only using balanced cables for the Topping A90 though.
> ...


Several years ago, I had the same problem with RCA cables when I connected Fostex PM1 MK2 to Asus Xonar Essence One, and the interference/noise was a lot noticiable. Then, I bought a Fender XLR cables and used balanced and no problems at all.


----------



## makatech (Oct 7, 2020)

Terriero said:


> Several years ago, I had the same problem with RCA cables when I connected Fostex PM1 MK2 to Asus Xonar Essence One, and the interference/noise was a lot noticiable. Then, I bought a Fender XLR cables and used balanced and no problems at all.



Thanks, good to know

For me there was a huge difference connecting the DAC to USB 2 instead of USB 3 but in addition I had to run the DAC using a power supply instead of USB powered, then it became dead silent (usb 2 *&* power supply). Note: I never had this issue when running the dac/amp standalone, only when connecting it to the A90 through RCA. It's very likely better cables would have helped too but didn't try. @hmscott is great in this specific areaa, his experiences and cables recommended etc.


----------



## Skullar

Terriero said:


> Several years ago, I had the same problem with RCA cables when I connected Fostex PM1 MK2 to Asus Xonar Essence One, and the interference/noise was a lot noticiable. Then, I bought a Fender XLR cables and used balanced and no problems at all.


Yes, im aware of RCA noise issue but the reason i want to add a90 it to use it on Xlr in and out so that is not an issue for me.


----------



## makatech (Oct 8, 2020)

N1tro said:


> I don't know if my A90 has a channel balance issue or i'm going crazy right now. I feel as if the right side is louder in my headphones, this song is an example
> 
> It feels louder on my right side. Does it happen for anyone else? or does my A90 need to be returned.




Strange, at which gain setting and volume is this, what kind of headphones and DAC?

Perhaps you should check with @JohnYang1997 on audiosciencereview He is really friendly and I believe he is Topping designer/engineer.


----------



## N1tro

makatech said:


> Strange, at which gain setting and volume is this, what kind of headphones and DAC?
> 
> Perhaps you should check with @JohnYang1997 on audiosciencereview He is really friendly and I believe he is Topping designer/engineer.


No need, asked a few people it's how tyhe song is mastered. Vocals aren't centered thus giving off the vibe right side is louder. Focal Utopia.


----------



## Siddhant

makatech said:


> Would love to have this discussion on ASR.......  There are for sure some gear measuring badly but sounding great anyway through our ears.
> 
> iFi Zen Dac is an another interesting example. Almost all reviewers giving it really good reviews except ASR because of poor measurements.  It's really, really difficult finding poor reviews for the Zen Dac, that's for sure.
> 
> Interview with Schiit Audio - Part 1: why all amps sound different




Amir had said a while back that the test he does is mostly to see if the values are matching to what the company claims. Measurements are used to tell what are the technical flaws, like an amazing 6Watt 1000$+ Amp which can power 600 ohm headphones without distortion is meaningless to a person who is trying to drive his sensitive IEMs  unless it is distortion free at low gain also. This is where you have to look at the measurements for the IEMs/Headphones you own. Amir recommendation is generally based on how little technical flaws it has compared to other dacs/amps at the same price rather than Sonic performance(Except loudness as it is still directly related to power). 
Then again I don't know the guy personally so who knows he could just really like numbers  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## makatech (Oct 9, 2020)

Siddhant said:


> Amir had said a while back that the test he does is mostly to see if the values are matching to what the company claims. Measurements are used to tell what are the technical flaws, like an amazing 6Watt 1000$+ Amp which can power 600 ohm headphones without distortion is meaningless to a person who is trying to drive his sensitive IEMs  unless it is distortion free at low gain also. This is where you have to look at the measurements for the IEMs/Headphones you own. Amir recommendation is generally based on how little technical flaws it has compared to other dacs/amps at the same price rather than Sonic performance(Except loudness as it is still directly related to power).
> Then again I don't know the guy personally so who knows he could just really like numbers  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I have very good impression _in general _from Amir and the ASR site, I like it and the forum is great but it's still at bit funny (rare?) situation when an entry level product receiving amazing reviews almost everywhere (and_ so many_ of them) including a big number of rewards (a couple of them important rewards in this industry) getting a clear non buy recommendation from ASR strictly based on measurements. I also feel it's a bit complicated with some USB DACs because some of them may not deliver up to specs when running USB powered (power & noise levels, which iFi clearly is stating themselves) comparing to using a power supply, not the forget the different firmwares in circulation. Also Amir stating the Zen Dac is ugly looking in the beginning of his review and spreading his negative conclusions about Zen Dac on Amazon (the review section) which is hmmm debatable I would say. Not sure if he is doing this after most of his reviews? Well, what can I say, we are all humans.

Amir seem be working really, really hard with all reviews and I truly respect that, amazing effort.


----------



## iFi audio

makatech said:


> I have very good impression _in general _from Amir and the ASR site, I like it and the forum is great but it's still at bit funny (rare?) situation when an entry level product receiving amazing reviews almost everywhere (and_ so many_ of them) including a big number of rewards (a couple of them important rewards in this industry) getting a clear non buy recommendation from ASR strictly based on measurements. I also feel it's a bit complicated with some USB DACs because some of them may not deliver up to specs when running USB powered (power & noise levels, which iFi clearly is stating themselves) comparing to using a power supply, not the forget the different firmwares in circulation. Also Amir stating the Zen Dac is ugly looking in the beginning of his review and spreading his negative conclusions about Zen Dac on Amazon (the review section) which is hmmm debatable I would say. Not sure if he is doing this after most of his reviews? Well, what can I say, we are all humans.



Yes, we're all humans and as such we're biased whether we like it or not. Although useful, measurements are a part of something larger, can be biased as well and conducting them is not always as easy as it might seem.


----------



## Ryno1330

Green Golden Retriver said:


> Does anyone know which amplifier in the market would be a more powerful amplifier than the A90 that is priced close or a somewhat higher than the prices of the A90 but not too expensive and high-end?


I'm just learning here so help me here. I'm starting to research amps and isn't this considered a very high powered amp, especially at this price range? Anyway I thought this could drive any headphone out there.


----------



## Sonic Defender (Oct 11, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> Yes, we're all humans and as such we're biased whether we like it or not. Although useful, measurements are a part of something larger, can be biased as well and conducting them is not always as easy as it might seem.


Careful not to be seen as saying that measurements are unimportant. That can come off as defensive. Marketing material talking about how great and innovative a companies new product line is is far more subject to bias. I think Amir from ASR is extremely technically competent and it isn't really a question of how hard testing is, we all know that he is more than skilled enough to test anything audio.


----------



## nigel801

Any experience here on using RCA to XLR connection if it is better than RCA to RCA to A90? planing to use Hugo 2 with A90


----------



## tomwoo

For anyone who is interested in A90/D90 stack. They are currently 15% off on Amazon as one of the Prime Day deals.


----------



## rmsanger

Amazon currently has the A90 on sale for $75 off and D90 for $105 off.   I'm sure there is a general deals thread but thought I would post it here.


----------



## Melt28

rmsanger said:


> Amazon currently has the A90 on sale for $75 off and D90 for $105 off.   I'm sure there is a general deals thread but thought I would post it here.


Shenzhen audio also has the same deal. I just bought mine from there.


----------



## Ryno1330

rmsanger said:


> Amazon currently has the A90 on sale for $75 off and D90 for $105 off.   I'm sure there is a general deals thread but thought I would post it here.


Dang I was going to take advantage of that but both I could find at that price were not arriving until late Oct. or Nov. I've been burned on delayed Amazon shipments before and don't know that I want to risk it again.


----------



## makatech

Any experiences or comments about Topping D90 vs SMSL SU-9?


----------



## MakubexGB

tomwoo said:


> For anyone who is interested in A90/D90 stack. They are currently 15% off on Amazon as one of the Prime Day deals.


Lol those bastards! I've had my full price Amazon purchased A90 for less than a week! Oh, well. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## makatech (Oct 14, 2020)

typo


----------



## MakubexGB (Oct 14, 2020)

makatech said:


> I am guessing SMSL SU-9 priced $360 lower is one of the reasons, it's a big difference for very similar specs.


The SU-9 is a DAC, though. Maybe you're thinking of the D90?

Edit: Also, I'm a bit confused, where do you see the SU-9 priced $360 lower?


----------



## makatech

MakubexGB said:


> The SU-9 is a DAC, though. Maybe you're thinking of the D90?
> 
> Edit: Also, I'm a bit confused, where do you see the SU-9 priced $360 lower?



Yes, maybe admin can delete my post. ,-)


----------



## Biskwit

Planning to use my Fiio M11pro as DAC for Topping A90 amp. Will it do justice? Or Should i buy a dedicated DAC? I'm going to use it for Sennheiser hd800s

Are there any benefits of using Line Out 3.5mm to RCA over 4.4mm to XLR? Is 3.55mm still better because thats the designated lineout for Fiio m11 pro? Or can the 4.4 port work as line out as well? Just max out the volume?


----------



## nigel801

MakubexGB said:


> Lol those bastards! I've had my full price Amazon purchased A90 for less than a week! Oh, well. You win some, you lose some.


I ordered immediately the Topping A90 as I saw it was 425 EUR on Amazon Europe to my surprised I got a message that I have to pay 57 EUR customs and taxes , I am buying from Europe website why should I pay customs and taxes it's a joke.


----------



## Terriero

nigel801 said:


> I ordered immediately the Topping A90 as I saw it was 425 EUR on Amazon Europe to my surprised I got a message that I have to pay 57 EUR customs and taxes , I am buying from Europe website why should I pay customs and taxes it's a joke.


I contacted Shenzhen Audio store (that was the A90 best price in amazon.es) and the shop told me that if I'll have to pay taxes, just contact them and they will return me the money from taxes.


----------



## nigel801

Terriero said:


> I contacted Shenzhen Audio store (that was the A90 best price in amazon.es) and the shop told me that if I'll have to pay taxes, just contact them and they will return me the money from taxes.


Thanks


----------



## Ryno1330

Well I just ordered one from Apos audio (US). They were very quick to price match Amazon and I don't have to wait weeks to get it. Can't wait.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 15, 2020)

Biskwit said:


> Planning to use my Fiio M11pro as DAC for Topping A90 amp. Will it do justice? Or Should i buy a dedicated DAC? I'm going to use it for Sennheiser hd800s
> 
> Are there any benefits of using Line Out 3.5mm to RCA over 4.4mm to XLR? Is 3.55mm still better because thats the designated lineout for Fiio m11 pro? Or can the 4.4 port work as line out as well? Just max out the volume?


I haven't done the 4.4mm out to XLR - I don't think that's advisable, but the 3.5mm LO to RCA will work - there might be environmental noise that the A90 will pick up...so consider getting well shielded RCA cables.  If you run the M11pro using only battery power - there isn't a ground connection via a power supply to create a ground loop through the A90, so battery operation might have the best noise-free result.

The D90 MQA is also on sale today in various places, you might consider getting both?  I can vouch for how awesome they are together, but again using XLR between them and use XLR to drive external speakers is the way to go to avoid ground loops and USB power induced noise from the source (like a PC).


----------



## Biskwit

Thanms





hmscott said:


> I haven't done the 4.4mm out to XLR - I don't think that's advisable, but the 3.5mm LO to RCA will work - there might be environmental noise that the A90 will pick up...so consider getting well shielded RCA cables.  If you run the M11pro using only battery power - there isn't a ground connection via a power supply to create a ground loop through the A90, so battery operation might have the best noise-free result.
> 
> The D90 MQA is also on sale today in various places, you might consider getting both?  I can vouch for how awesome they are together, but again using XLR between them and to drive external speakers is the way to go to avoid ground loops and USB power induced noise from the source (like a PC).



Thanks for response mate! Not enough funds for d90! Aha might buy one soon though but a cheaper dac. Maybe smsl su8


----------



## Ryno1330

Green Golden Retriver said:


> For some reason I did not like the legendary hd6xx (similiar to hd650) much until I paired it with the topping a90. The a90 really have the power and tonality to help make the hd6xx sounds much better compared to other amp desktop and daps that I have been previously using. Now I am able to understand why so many love the hd650/6xx.


Are you running it on high gain for the 6xx's?


----------



## makatech (Oct 15, 2020)

Question:

Thinking about trying to connect my amp / dac stack (Topping A90 + iFi Zen Dac) to a small d class amp running a pair of passive speakers.

Right now I have a balanced connection between the Zen Dac and the A90 using a 4.4mm pentaconn > dual 3 pin XLR cable.

Would it be fine to utilize RCA out to the d class amp at the same time? (RCA out  to d class amp and balanced out to the Topping A90)

Second question: Is it best utilizing RCA out from the Zen Dac or the Topping A90 for doing this connection?


----------



## John Massaria (Oct 15, 2020)

I wound up returning the A90 back to apos after extensive listening. My Pass Class A Whammy which for me and a friend both thought the Pass is much more musical and detailed and has gobs of dynamics the A90 doesn’t- the a90 being full featured but lacking a bit of everyday enjoyment- i also wound up getting the Ray Samuels Apache class a dual mono amp which sounds beyond words but emotional is one of them...  but all in all the a90 is a great no noise no fuss amp with tons of inputs and outputs


----------



## iFi audio

makatech said:


> Second question: Is it best utilizing RCA out from the Zen Dac or the Topping A90 for doing this connection?



If I were you I'd be interested to see which device's volume control this class D amp likes more; whether it's at its best driven form ZEN DAC directly or with Topping as an anlog pre in-between.


----------



## Terriero

Biskwit said:


> Thanms
> 
> Thanks for response mate! Not enough funds for d90! Aha might buy one soon though but a cheaper dac. Maybe smsl su8


I suggest you the Gustard A18, here you have a review and comparison against Topping D90. I think is a great DAC for more or less 550 €.


----------



## makatech

John Massaria said:


> I wound up returning the A90 back to apos after extensive listening my Pass Class A Whammy which for me and a friend both thought the Pass is much more musical and detailed and has gobs of dynamics the A90 doesn’t- the a90 being full featured but lacking a bit of everyday enjoyment- i also wound up getting the Ray Samuels Apache class a dual mono amp which sounds Devine but all in all the a90 is a great no noise no fuss amp with tons of inputs and outputs



Is the Whammy a DIY amp?


----------



## John Massaria (Oct 15, 2020)

makatech said:


> Is the Whammy a DIY amp?


Yes- just the parts $200 for PC Board and amps then you have to buy case and then build it- my friend said that amp would easily sell for $1500 -3000 - he said how can a $499 at retail compete? Shipped and all? When he heard both he said the A90 is good but the Whammy is far superior. I use dual OPA627 which are by themselves $38 each x 2 in the amp and additional in cost - So I guess its not a fair comparison.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 15, 2020)

Biskwit said:


> Thanks for response mate! Not enough funds for d90! Aha might buy one soon though but a cheaper dac. Maybe smsl su8


Cheaper DAC's are getting better and better, perhaps the D90 MQA follow on will meet your budget requirements.

Actually the recently released D50S is a newer less costly DAC, have you checked that one out?

TOPPING D90 vs TOPPING D50s Comparison Chart
https://apos.audio/blogs/news/topping-d90-vs-topping-d50s-comparison-chart

APOS is having a sale with the D50s+A50s+P50 bundled for $549.99:
https://apos.audio/collections/apos...s-topping-50s-ensemble?variant=32494814429258

And, the A50s is a new headphone AMP with some of the A90 charm




John Massaria said:


> I wound up returning the A90 back to apos after extensive listening. My Pass Class A Whammy which for me and a friend both thought the Pass is much more musical and detailed and has gobs of dynamics the A90 doesn’t- the a90 being full featured but lacking a bit of everyday enjoyment- i also wound up getting the Ray Samuels Apache class a dual mono amp which sounds beyond words but emotional is one of them...  but all in all the a90 is a great no noise no fuss amp with tons of inputs and outputs


How many hours had you run the "Whammy" and how many hours did you let the new A90 run before giving up the comparison?

This is important as it's not a fair comparison until you let both reach their optimal sound, and out of the box the A90 was very nice, but didn't meet the same enjoyment factor as my FiiO M15 - which had been running constantly for a couple of months.

After a similar time of burn-in the A90 is now my favorite AMP for daily listening.  I do enjoy the M15 often, but for daily use the A90 is the one that draws my ears in every time.

I'm happy you like your DIY amp, but next time you give a comparison review please don't give up on the new unit so quickly, please give it a chance to get the same break-in time needed for optimal sound, as the AMP with the "home team" advantage already has.  


Terriero said:


> I suggest you the Gustard A18, here you have a review and comparison against Topping D90. I think is a great DAC for more or less 550 €.


@Biskwit
Gustard shipped out at least one updated A18 (reported, linked below) with Optical digital input and MQA added, but no official word of announcement has come out that I've seen yet:
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-this-gustard-a18-from-apos.16612/post-537000

The review link you shared is for the previous version, without Optical input or MQA capability.


----------



## John Massaria (Oct 16, 2020)

hmscott said:


> Cheaper DAC's are getting better and better, perhaps the D90 MQA follow on will meet your budget requirements.
> 
> Actually the recently released D50S is a newer less costly DAC, have you checked that one out?
> 
> ...


Honestly I Hear you- take no offense- I like the A90 but compared to the Pass it’s not the same class. To clarify -My PASS was professionally built and I did not DIY myself- but that’s not the point-  I had the A90 running everyday for 25 days - playing music breaking in cables and new headphones day and night-  I did several headphone reviews and a four cable shootout review all done with the A90 right here on head fi - the last day 26 I brought it and my Pass over to my buds house where we tested three headphones and two different DACs - that’s when I decided to return it without question the whammy is better in every way musically with the dual opa627 class a operation- I have no regrets. Here are some reviews I just did https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/authors/john-massaria.530686/
My friend has all VAC Statement amps and Perfect 8 The Force Speakers with 8 individual subs that together retail at over $500,000- he has a $40,000 DAC - and his one of three record players is the walker audio with stand, the other a Rockport Technologies with that insane stand. The actual owners/ceos of perfect 8, vac and walker audio and stealth audio all stayed at his home because he is gear crazy and knowledgeable- he has over 6 different systems at his 15,000 square ft home- yea he’s got a ton of experience with gear- me I got beer budget with champagne tastes - that’s why I got the A90 and The WHAMMY- THE WHAMMY won out - I encourage you to read my cable review I did with A90 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/capistranocables-xlr-cables.24634/reviews


----------



## Terriero

Thats incredible, @hmscott. I saw that thread and it seems that it was a mistake of the company that sent the unit from China, because the MQA version will be more expensive (that's what APOs told to him).

Can't wait to order A18 + A90... I hope will be my christmas personal gift  The only thing that worries me is how will be the sound of my HD 800 compare to my current Asus Xonar Essence One. I hope it will be better and in the future I plan to buy a Flux labs AMP.


----------



## hmscott (Oct 16, 2020)

Biskwit said:


> Thanks for response mate! Not enough funds for d90! Aha might buy one soon though but a cheaper dac. Maybe smsl su8





John Massaria said:


> Honestly I Hear you- take no offense- I like the A90 but compared to the Pass it’s not the same class. To clarify -My PASS was professionally built and I did not DIY myself- but that’s not the point-  I had the A90 running everyday for 25 days - playing music breaking in cables and new headphones day and night-  I did several headphone reviews and a four cable shootout review all done with the A90 right here on head fi - the last day 26 I brought it and my Pass over to my buds house where we tested three headphones and two different DACs - that’s when I decided to return it without question the whammy is better in every way musically with the dual opa627 class a operation- I have no regrets. Here are some reviews I just did https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/authors/john-massaria.530686/
> My friend has all VAC Statement amps and perfect 8 Speakers that retail at over $500,000- he has a $40,000 DAC - and his one of three record players is the walker audio with stand, the other a Rockport Technologies with that insane stand. The actual owners/ceos of perfect 8, vac and walker audio and stealth audio all stayed at his home because he is gear crazy and knowledgeable- he has over 6 different systems at his 15,000 square ft home- yea he’s got a ton of experience with gear- me I got beer budget with champagne tastes - that’s why I got the A90 and The WHAMMY- THE WHAMMY won out - I encourage you to read my cable review I did with A90 https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/capistranocables-xlr-cables.24634/reviews


I appreciate the additional details, and of course personal taste and equipment pairings do come into play - and for some music I prefer the FiiO M15 over the A90, so I do know what you are referring to, no AMP is perfect for all situations.

I'm glad you did have the A90 for as long as you did and kept it running all that time, 25 days should be enough to get through the initial break-in - but it does get better over the new few months too, of course not many dealers can provide a 90 day return period 

I'd be interested in finding out who I can get to build the same AMP - needs a new name too  - the Whammy sounds like a good candidate for me too.  If you could DM me the dealer that provided the building services I'd appreciate it.

Thanks again for the details


----------



## John Massaria

hmscott said:


> I appreciate the additional details, and of course personal taste and equipment pairings do come into play - and for some music I prefer the FiiO M15 over the A90, so I do know what you are referring to, no AMP is perfect for all situations.
> 
> I'm glad you did have the A90 for as long as you did and kept it running all that time, 25 days should be enough to get through the initial break-in - but it does get better over the new few months too, of course not many dealers can provide a 90 day return period
> 
> ...



I just sent a pm to you-


----------



## newtophones07

John Massaria said:


> I wound up returning the A90 back to apos after extensive listening. My Pass Class A Whammy which for me and a friend both thought the Pass is much more musical and detailed and has gobs of dynamics the A90 doesn’t- the a90 being full featured but lacking a bit of everyday enjoyment- i also wound up getting the Ray Samuels Apache class a dual mono amp which sounds beyond words but emotional is one of them...  but all in all the a90 is a great no noise no fuss amp with tons of inputs and outputs



Where did you order the Pass Class A Whammy from, or did you DIY it yourself?


----------



## John Massaria

newtophones07 said:


> Where did you order the Pass Class A Whammy from, or did you DIY it yourself?


No the Ampbuilder on Etsy did it for me - and the dual opa627 with three other opas to test- he also did my Bottlehead crack build w/sb


----------



## hmscott (Oct 16, 2020)

Terriero said:


> Thats incredible, @hmscott. I saw that thread and it seems that it was a mistake of the company that sent the unit from China, because the MQA version will be more expensive (that's what APOs told to him).
> 
> Can't wait to order A18 + A90... I hope will be my Christmas personal gift  The only thing that worries me is how will be the sound of my HD 800 compare to my current Asus Xonar Essence One. I hope it will be better and in the future I plan to buy a Flux labs AMP.


Yes, it was an unannounced upgrade of the A18 he ordered.  Gustard had been expected to make an upgrade to the A22 (add MQA), and the A18 absence of the Optical interface as noted by many was apparently more important - and while Gustard were updating the A18 they completed the upgrade by adding MQA.

Gustard also makes more models in the MiniDesktop stack besides the A18, and Gustard might be upgrading those too, perhaps one of those will be an updated headphone amp.


----------



## newtophones07 (Oct 16, 2020)

John Massaria said:


> No the Ampbuilder on Etsy did it for me - and the dual opa627 with three other opas to test- he also did my Bottlehead crack build w/sb



Cool I will check that person out.  I cant solder well enough to complete an entire amp lol

Is this the seller?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/780640...f=sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## John Massaria

newtophones07 said:


> Cool I will check that person out.  I cant solder well enough to complete an entire amp lol
> 
> Is this the seller?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/780640...f=sr_gallery-1-2&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


yes - we probably shouldnt hi-jack the topping A90 thread- there are lots of reviews on that build btw- but make sure try and get dual OPA627bp


----------



## hmscott (Oct 16, 2020)

John Massaria said:


> yes - we probably shouldnt hi-jack the topping A90 thread- there are lots of reviews on that build btw- but make sure try and get dual OPA627bp


Not a problem, we all like to hear comparisons to other competitive products in the same class as discussed in a thread, and in case anyone is interested in learning more about the Whammy, here's a couple of threads here on head-fi:
https://www.head-fi.org/search/2558552/?q=whammy+amp&o=relevance

This looks like the main thread:

PASS DIY Headphone Amp - WHAMMY
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pass-diy-headphone-amp-whammy.877569/


----------



## Superpong (Oct 21, 2020)

Does anyone listen to the combo m400+A90 and feel that it better matches than D90+A90? I feel like m400+A90 is very much more musical. I don't know how to describe in technical terms, but overall sound is very pleasing and better draw me into the music.


----------



## makatech (Oct 21, 2020)

Superpong said:


> Does anyone listen to the combo m400+A90 and feel that it better matches than D90+A90? I feel like m400+A90 is very much more musical. I don't know how to describe in technical terms, but overall sound is very pleasing and better draw me into the music.



Interesting, you have been able to do an a & b comparison between D90 and m400 together with A90 and you like m400 more?

It's a tough competition in this "range" though:

SMSL SU-9 (ESS SABRE9038Pro)
D90 (AK4499)
m400 (AK4499)
not to forget the newly updated MQA / optical input version of Gustard A18 (AK4499)

All of these having MQA support and optical inputs with rather similar specs.

For A90 I find it a bit surprising Shiit Magnius haven't been discussed more, $199 vs $499 (A90), a huge difference in price. Shiit Magnius have good measurements if running it balanced. I have the A90 myself though and I like it but before buying it now I would for sure take a deeper look at Magnius first (from a value point of view). Magnius may not be optimal for IEMs though (no negative gain switch I think?).


----------



## Superpong

makatech said:


> Interesting, you have been able to do an a & b comparison between D90 and m400 together with A90 and you like m400 more?
> 
> It's a tough competition in this "range" though:
> 
> ...



I never tried SU9 and Gustard. However I do like both D90+A90 and m400+A90. Both sets are outstanding, and I too cannot decide yet, but I just feel like the m400+A90 better draws me into each song I play. My setup are iPad mini4 running Neutron app+Oyaide USB V2+Ventere D-fi XLR cable, and Focal Clear.


----------



## makatech (Oct 21, 2020)

Superpong said:


> I never tried SU9 and Gustard. However I do like both D90+A90 and m400+A90. Both sets are outstanding, and I too cannot decide yet, but I just feel like the m400+A90 better draws me into each song I play. My setup are iPad mini4 running Neutron app+Oyaide USB V2+Ventere D-fi XLR cable, and Focal Clear.



Interesting, personally I am interested/curious in Gustard A18 but I would like some more information and reviews first. Gustard A18 also having the AK4499 DAC chip, MQA, optical input (new version) etc but for a much lower price.

Question is perhaps when we will start seeing lower prices for m400 and D90.


----------



## blackdragon87

redrich2000 said:


> I've had my A90 for a week now and thought I'd post some impressions.
> 
> *Build:* I think the appeal of something like the A90 is not really its build quality and aesthetics. But I wanted to post some comments because I see a fair few posters saying the build quality is great. IMO it’s not. It’s very average. The case is metal, but it’s the most plastic-y metal I’ve ever seen. It’s destroyed by Schiit amps. So bear that in mind if build and aesthetics matter to you.
> 
> ...



thanks for this. considering getting a a90 next. also own a multibit jot and a bifrost 2 for dac


----------



## redrich2000

Biskwit said:


> Planning to use my Fiio M11pro as DAC for Topping A90 amp. Will it do justice? Or Should i buy a dedicated DAC? I'm going to use it for Sennheiser hd800s
> 
> Are there any benefits of using Line Out 3.5mm to RCA over 4.4mm to XLR? Is 3.55mm still better because thats the designated lineout for Fiio m11 pro? Or can the 4.4 port work as line out as well? Just max out the volume?



I currently have my M11 connected to my A90. I want normally be doing this, just wanted to test the M11 DAC against my Eitr>Mimby stack. What I can confirm is the USB DAC out of the M11 is VERY noisy. If using this permanently, I'd say you'd need something like the ifi usb-c noise reducer. The Eitr>Mimby is definitely the better DAC too, as it should be but it's pretty close.


----------



## nigel801

Anyone using SMSL SU9 with A90 I don't want to pay higher price for D90 also anyone can confirm if it has usual SABRE glare I don't think my Arya will like that.


----------



## makatech

nigel801 said:


> Anyone using SMSL SU9 with A90 I don't want to pay higher price for D90 also anyone can confirm if it has usual SABRE glare I don't think my Arya will like that.



Don't forget Gustard A18 too, it's worth investigating (same dac chip as D90),


----------



## TheRealDz

nigel801 said:


> Anyone using SMSL SU9 with A90 I don't want to pay higher price for D90 also anyone can confirm if it has usual SABRE glare I don't think my Arya will like that.



I alternate between the SU9v2 (run balanced) and a Chord Hugo, which should tell you something in itself.

The Hugo has a bit more resolution and detail, but the difference between that and the SU9 isn't as large as you would think.  I don't hear any glare - it certainly has less edge than my Dragonfly Red. 

The SU9 also has different filters and distortion profiles that allow a bit of fine tuning. 

I think the SU9 would be an excellent choice if on a budget - I suspect you would need to spend a lot more to get any meaningful improvement.  

Good luck!


----------



## nigel801

TheRealDz said:


> I alternate between the SU9v2 (run balanced) and a Chord Hugo, which should tell you something in itself.
> 
> The Hugo has a bit more resolution and detail, but the difference between that and the SU9 isn't as large as you would think.  I don't hear any glare - it certainly has less edge than my Dragonfly Red.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback I also have Hugo 2 but heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC, I wish I could demo the two together maybe my Hugo 2 RCA will be better than both, but here in Europe I don't have luxury of getting these on demo that's why I rely on feedback here. But good to hear Hugo is on par or better.


----------



## TheRealDz

nigel801 said:


> Thanks for your feedback I also have Hugo 2 but heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC, I wish I could demo the two together maybe my Hugo 2 RCA will be better than both, but here in Europe I don't have luxury of getting these on demo that's why I rely on feedback here. But good to hear Hugo is on par or better.



Hmmmm - good point:  I don't know if my RCA Hugo is doing it justice, because I don't have a higher end XLR DAC to compare it to. 

Check out eBay:  I was able to get my SU9 as a open box at a really good price (about $160).  Admittedly it is a luxury to own that and the Hugo, but it is nice to switch out - especially for use with my PC.

I ended up tracking down a noise issue with my PC:  when connecting it via USB or Coax to my Hugo, I get noise from my A90.  My Hugo is otherwise dead silent into my A9.  When listening via my PC, I have been switching to my SU9 - hopefully until I can figure out how to fix it. 

Lately I have been playing around with Sony's Music Center app on my PC, which upsamples and scales my Redbook music collection.  I need to use usb to pass the highest resolution, but I may try toslink to "fix" the noise issue.  (Another topic for another day, but I think Sony's tech really does work.)


----------



## makatech

nigel801 said:


> Anyone using SMSL SU9 with A90 I don't want to pay higher price for D90 also anyone can confirm if it has usual SABRE glare I don't think my Arya will like that.



According to this review no audible glare.


----------



## elricofchaos72

nigel801 said:


> Thanks for your feedback I also have Hugo 2 but heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC, I wish I could demo the two together maybe my Hugo 2 RCA will be better than both, but here in Europe I don't have luxury of getting these on demo that's why I rely on feedback here. But good to hear Hugo is on par or better.


I too own the Mojo/Poly amd connect to the A90 via 3.5mm to XLR cable. Purchased on Amazon.  Just be sure to notice the directionality of the cable.  That data moves from the 3.5mm to the XLR.


----------



## makatech (Oct 23, 2020)

nigel801 said:


> heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC


Never heard RCA isn't doing justice with A90, is this true?

Only heard about (and experienced myself) sensitivity for interference/noise when using RCA cables (which may relate to some other amps as well, not sure?)
hmscott from this forum explained this for me as "RCA noise being a ground loop noise (from Topping A90) - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through the Dac.".
My comment: There are ways around this though, better cables (RCA and USB cables) and in some cases USB 2 port on computer more quiet than USB 3 (probably worth trying all USB ports on computer if having issue), using a quality power supply instead of running the DAC USB powered etc. This is hmscott's area of expertize though.  A better USB cable doesn't have to be very expensive, Supra was working for me. I'm running my A90 fully balanced right now though but I did get it quiet using RCA cables as well.


----------



## TheRealDz

nigel801 said:


> Thanks for your feedback I also have Hugo 2 but heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC, I wish I could demo the two together maybe my Hugo 2 RCA will be better than both, but here in Europe I don't have luxury of getting these on demo that's why I rely on feedback here. But good to hear Hugo is on par or better.



OMG - so sorry - I have an SU-8, NOT SU9.  🙄🙄

So take everything I just said with a grain of salt. 

Ugh.  Sorry about that!


----------



## frogmeat69

TheRealDz said:


> OMG - so sorry - I have an SU-8, NOT SU9.  🙄🙄
> 
> So take everything I just said with a grain of salt.
> 
> Ugh.  Sorry about that!


I was gonna ask where you got an SU-9 for $160, now I know, lol.


----------



## TheRealDz

frogmeat69 said:


> I was gonna ask where you got an SU-9 for $160, now I know, lol.



[Embarrassed 🙄]


----------



## hmscott (Oct 24, 2020)

nigel801 said:


> Thanks for your feedback I also have Hugo 2 but heard with RCA it doesn't do justice with A90 that's why was interested in full balanced DAC, I wish I could demo the two together maybe my Hugo 2 RCA will be better than both, but here in Europe I don't have luxury of getting these on demo that's why I rely on feedback here. But good to hear Hugo is on par or better.





makatech said:


> Never heard RCA isn't doing justice with A90, is this true?
> 
> Only heard about (and experienced myself) sensitivity for interference/noise when using RCA cables (which may relate to some other amps as well, not sure?)
> hmscott from this forum explained this for me as "RCA noise being a ground loop noise (from Topping A90) - and ground noise brought in from USB cable through the Dac.".
> My comment: There are ways around this though, better cables (RCA and USB cables) and in some cases USB 2 port on computer more quiet than USB 3 (probably worth trying all USB ports on computer if having issue), using a quality power supply instead of running the DAC USB powered etc. This is hmscott's area of expertize though.  A better USB cable doesn't have to be very expensive, Supra was working for me. I'm running my A90 fully balanced right now though but I did get it quiet using RCA cables as well.


"hi-end" audio qualities and "high Price" aren't what I am looking for in a shielded cable, they can be inexpensive and better shielded than expensive "audiophile" cables, and and inexpensive USB cable with ferrite cores around the cable near both ends to reduce the USB noise really helps cut down the USB "hash".  At least it worked for me, YMMV.  

Here's a link to the cables I used, WBC makes the same shielded design with other brands of wire and connector ends, just keep it short and plug them in the right direction - for the faraday cage filtering effect to be maximized.

Follow the links in this post for more details:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/post-15900269

I'm actually using the A90 near full power with H Gain up to 3:00 position - about 75% volume on the dial, with new DT 880 600 ohm and DT 990 600 ohm and I'm not hearing any noise, so my results have actually improved a bit from my initial install of the shielded cables.

They aren't cheap, but they aren't expensive either, well worth trying if you have RCA noise and are thinking of giving up on the A90.  I decided to keep mine after the shielded cables fixed my A90 / D90 MQA noise problems.


makatech said:


> Don't forget Gustard A18 too, it's worth investigating (same dac chip as D90),


The Gustard A18 is in the middle of being upgraded - adding the Optical Toslink input and MQA hardware changes (new XMOS XU216 assumed, but IDK) + firmware, so you might want to wait before rushing out and buying an A18 - check to make sure you are getting that new modded update version.

The Gustard A22 has Dual AK4499EQ's - but it is also long overdue for it's XMOS XU216 + MQA firmware update - it's been long enough that I think they might be considering waiting till the new generation replacement and won't update the A22.

And, don't forget the FiiO M15 with dual AK4499EQ's in a portable format, it's very nice too.


----------



## Lolito

Could somebody comment about the options of replacing the volume knob by something more substantial? like, has somebody tried this already? is it a standard diameter size, like a round number, what is the exact diameter actually? Does ti has a bolt to be disassembled?

It's the only flaw I find on this device. In my JDS atom I can change the knob for an aluminium one better than the original which is very flat like this one. Maybe a green anodized one would be cool, or red... or silver, or pink, or purple!!! all anodized aluminium color look awesome.

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Superpong (Oct 26, 2020)

Lolito said:


> Could somebody comment about the options of replacing the volume knob by something more substantial? like, has somebody tried this already? is it a standard diameter size, like a round number, what is the exact diameter actually? Does ti has a bolt to be disassembled?
> 
> It's the only flaw I find on this device. In my JDS atom I can change the knob for an aluminium one better than the original which is very flat like this one. Maybe a green anodized one would be cool, or red... or silver, or pink, or purple!!! all anodized aluminium color look awesome.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


Do you have some close-up pics of the knob? Like typical volume knobs, there may be a small screw at the knob.


----------



## MatW

Lolito said:


> Could somebody comment about the options of replacing the volume knob by something more substantial? like, has somebody tried this already? is it a standard diameter size, like a round number, what is the exact diameter actually? Does ti has a bolt to be disassembled?
> 
> It's the only flaw I find on this device. In my JDS atom I can change the knob for an aluminium one better than the original which is very flat like this one. Maybe a green anodized one would be cool, or red... or silver, or pink, or purple!!! all anodized aluminium color look awesome.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


I agree, I would be in favor of a better, more substantial volume knob. I have to be careful how I word this now..   (I said volume knob!)


----------



## Lolito

Superpong said:


> Do you have some close-up pics of the knob? Like typical volume knobs, there may be a small screw at the knob.


no, I have no photos because I have no a90 unfortunately, I am interested on knowing more about knob options before ordering one. For the JDS Atom I have a really nice custom aluminium knob...


----------



## jshaevitz

the machine said:


> Also, I had an iPhone on a wireless charger, audible interference was coming through. Removed the phone and it went away. Charger was about 1 foot away from stack. Just for reference if anyone notices interference and is wondering what may be causing it.


I had exactly this with my L30 and it was driving me nuts. I couldn't understand why I  had this annoying interference (something like a 5 Hz low freq pulsing) only in the evenings. Finally realized that's when I put my phone on the wireless charger which was ~8 inches away. To test, I put the charger right on top of the amp and the interference was quite loud and only when I put the phone on the charger. Moved the charger to the other side of my desk and all is well. Wish I would have found this post earlier


----------



## Lolito

nobody can talk about the knob options? does it have a hole for a screw head in the opposite side of the volume indication mark/line? thanks a lot in advance!! If I can swap the knob, I buy me one of these.


----------



## MatW

Lolito said:


> nobody can talk about the knob options? does it have a hole for a screw head in the opposite side of the volume indication mark/line? thanks a lot in advance!! If I can swap the knob, I buy me one of these.


No hole, as far as I can see.


----------



## Lolito

Great, no hole, then it must be just pressed in, like with JDS Labs ATOM. Can you remove the knob?can you pull it out slowly, should be no problem, all knobs are removable by pulling if there is no screw hole. Hopefully we can confirm it, then measure the diameter and the stem, and order a substantial knob.


----------



## sebiambrus

Hi i am reccently purchased an A90
Can you tell me how to switch on and off the A90, First the backside where is the power cord, and after the faceplate to turn on?
And to switch off first turn off the faceplate then after the backside ?


----------



## the machine

sebiambrus said:


> Hi i am reccently purchased an A90
> Can you tell me how to switch on and off the A90, First the backside where is the power cord, and after the faceplate to turn on?
> And to switch off first turn off the faceplate then after the backside ?



You don't need to turn the power on the back off. To turn the back switch on, the highest part of the switch should be flat. Then push the switch on the front up. If you're having issues turning the unit on, you may have a defective unit, although, it seems unlikely they would ship out a unit that didn't power on.


----------



## Gorillaphant

I’ve seen some comments saying the A90 is a little warmer than the AAA 789 but is it actually a noticeable difference? Any other performance differences between the two that are immediately apparent?

Considering selling my 789 and buying one of these but not really sure if it would be worth it.


----------



## zeromacro

Gorillaphant said:


> I’ve seen some comments saying the A90 is a little warmer than the AAA 789 but is it actually a noticeable difference? Any other performance differences between the two that are immediately apparent?
> 
> Considering selling my 789 and buying one of these but not really sure if it would be worth it.



I haven't heard the 789 so take this for what it's worth but the general consensus seems to be that the difference is not significant enough to warrant an upgrade.


----------



## carlosgab (Nov 12, 2020)

zeromacro said:


> I haven't heard the 789 so take this for what it's worth but the general consensus seems to be that the difference is not significant enough to warrant an upgrade.


I second this. I currently have both. My only problem with the 789 is that it sounds best on Medium Gain. The High gain tends to sound somewhat shouty, less smooth whereas the A90 does not have that problem.


----------



## NickT23

Am getting the HPA-4 one day so I no longer considering the A90. But i would like to compare them though and some people view about the A90


----------



## elricofchaos72

NickT23 said:


> Am getting the HPA-4 one day so I no longer considering the A90. But i would like to compare them though and some people view about the A90


The HPA4 did not have enough power for my Abyss headphones unfortunately.  The A90 does on medium and high gain.  Really too bad as I had the DAC3 HGC.  It too didnt have enough power for the Abyss.


----------



## NickT23

elricofchaos72 said:


> The HPA4 did not have enough power for my Abyss headphones unfortunately.  The A90 does on medium and high gain.  Really too bad as I had the DAC3 HGC.  It too didnt have enough power for the Abyss.


Now, that is a disappointment since the Abyss is not push to its potential in terms of power. Always thought the HPA-4 is also a beast when it comes to power and transparency. Does the A90 on medium and high gain provide sufficient power for the Abyss than HPA-4.


----------



## LightBlue77

Hey everyone, I have some questions, apologies if they were already discussed:
- turning the volume knob to minimum doesn't completely turn off the volume, i still hear the music, very low level but audible. I've seen it mentioned already somewhere on page 15 or so but didn't read any answers. I would say it is a flaw, a small one but still. Is it happening to anyone else and can it be fixed? Not by sending it to China, but maybe with a firmware update?
- second is more of a technical issue: until getting a better balanced dac, i feed A90 from single ended line out of fiio m15 to RCA input but the headphones are connected to 4.4mm balanced output. The sound is very good, but is it a problem doing this? I assume not since it works and guess the sound is not truly balanced but just curious. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elricofchaos72 (Nov 27, 2020)

NickT23 said:


> Now, that is a disappointment since the Abyss is not push to its potential in terms of power. Always thought the HPA-4 is also a beast when it comes to power and transparency. Does the A90 on medium and high gain provide sufficient power for the Abyss than HPA-4.


The A90 can handle the Abyss PHI without issue.  With the Benchmark I would have the volume at 100% and it was still not enough.  And this was after increasing the gain via the DIP switch internally.  But the Abyss is a special case.  Amps designed for it have 6 to 16 watts of power.  I ended up using my Benchmark AHB2 amplifier directly from the SpeakOn taps to the Abyss.  That 100 watts at 8ohms became 17 watts or so at 47ohms.


----------



## Lolito

It was at 433$ yesterday at shenzen audio, from 499$, for 11.11 shopping day offer. Probably will get such discount for black friday too.
I really would like to get an amp pre amp like this one, this isze, etc... But that volume knob, it's such a huge facepalm... why would anyone want such a flat volume knob? since when anyone ever liked a flat volume knob?? I would get me a schitt magnius, but that one is much worse then this one on several levels, very bad single ended, no function switch, gotta unplug the hp....

Any decent alternative to A90? Has anyone been able to remove the knob?? thanks!!


----------



## MatW

Lolito said:


> It was at 433$ yesterday at shenzen audio, from 499$, for 11.11 shopping day offer. Probably will get such discount for black friday too.
> I really would like to get an amp pre amp like this one, this isze, etc... But that volume knob, it's such a huge facepalm... why would anyone want such a flat volume knob? since when anyone ever liked a flat volume knob?? I would get me a schitt magnius, but that one is much worse then this one on several levels, very bad single ended, no function switch, gotta unplug the hp....
> 
> Any decent alternative to A90? Has anyone been able to remove the knob?? thanks!!


THX AAA 789 is pretty similar.


----------



## Lolito

MatW said:


> THX AAA 789 is pretty similar.


A90 much better input out put options, and maybe a90 is real balanced, 789 is not really balanced, certainly not for preamp outputs for sure already, no xlr output, only rca. I want XLR outputs for my speakers.


----------



## MatW

Lolito said:


> A90 much better input out put options, and maybe a90 is real balanced, 789 is not really balanced, certainly not for preamp outputs for sure already, no xlr output, only rca. I want XLR outputs for my speakers.


At least it has a nice knob.😜


----------



## Ross Kyle (Nov 20, 2020)

Just got A90 , must admit does Susvara justice , till i get xlr switch actually enjoying preamping  it with ican with tubes on , Silver Oreo stack lol


----------



## MatW




----------



## nigel801

Which is the best DAC to pair with it.


----------



## kgb3366

nigel801 said:


> Which is the best DAC to pair with it.


Think most folks choose the D90


----------



## John Massaria (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes d90 for the money paired with all copper from rca or xlr to power cord w usb like Kimber b usb - truly excellent for the money imho


----------



## Melt28

MatW said:


>



Joshua is really the best audio reviewer right now. His production value is so high.


----------



## Lolito

MatW said:


> At least it has a nice knob.😜


LOL 

So true, it has a PROPER Knob the thx. THX is also preamp for speakers? how must costs a blacked out friday 789 thx amp???


----------



## freeza2001

He is one of my  favour audio reviewers. But I watch his video for its production value. In terms of actual informative reviews, Resolve and Passion of sound is the best in business in my opnion.


----------



## MatW

Lolito said:


> LOL
> 
> So true, it has a PROPER Knob the thx. THX is also preamp for speakers? how must costs a blacked out friday 789 thx amp???


No you're right, the A90 has more option in terms of connections. The knob is pretty much the only weak point of this amp. I think it's well worth the money.


----------



## elricofchaos72

kgb3366 said:


> Think most folks choose the D90


Bifrost 2 would be a better combo. Using all Topping was a bit fatiguing.  Very clinical.


----------



## yyzSB

You guys convinced me to get the A90 this Black Friday (hopefully a sale somewhere). I will pair it with my modified Sony SCD-1 SACD player in the short term until I get a second DAC next year.

I have the Benchmark HPA4 in my 2 channel office rig + Meze Empy. I bought it instead of the Benchmark LA4 because it was ONLY a $500 upcharge for the headphone amp. So I view the HPA4 as having a $500 headphone amp and a $2500 preamp. The $2500 preamp section is for one of the best preamps at any price point. If the A90 is as good as the $500 headphone section on the HPA4 then it would be a home run. The A90 will be for my bedroom where I can listen to tunes on my bed. I used to have the Bryston BHA-1 in the bedroom but sold it because it was fairing badly in comparison to the HPA4.  Hopefully the A90 does not suffer in comparison.

BTW - My music server computer is in the bedroom where the A90 will go. I normally use a microRendu to connect from a computer to a DAC, but do not want to spend on another Ethernet-2-USB convertor at this time. I was wondering if new DACs like the D90 have solved the problem of computer noise seeping into the DAC via direct USB connection.


----------



## Gorillaphant

yyzSB said:


> You guys convinced me to get the A90 this Black Friday (hopefully a sale somewhere).



For what it’s worth, I got it from Apos Audio while price matching Shenzhen Audio (around $420 if you’re in the US) but I don’t know if there is a better deal out there


----------



## Melt28

Out of curiosity is it possible to plug both a head phone and IEM into the balanced inputs at the same time? I want to try but I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Ross Kyle

Melt28 said:


> Out of curiosity is it possible to plug both a head phone and IEM into the balanced inputs at the same time? I want to try but I don't want to damage anything.


 as long as u stay off higher gains aye i guess


----------



## yyzSB

Gorillaphant said:


> For what it’s worth, I got it from Apos Audio while price matching Shenzhen Audio (around $420 if you’re in the US) but I don’t know if there is a better deal out there


Thanks I saw that and ordered last night.


----------



## yyzSB

I did some research and it looks like both the Topping D90 and Matrix Mini-i Pro 3 have streaming built into the DAC, at least with an Android phone. I use ROON and TIDAL. The Martix also has the LAN streaming and I have a network hub right beside the location of where the DAC would be placed.

Anyone have any opinions on these 2 DACs paired up with the Topping A90 (just bought it)? These Black Friday sales are too tempting.


----------



## John Massaria

The a90 as a pre amp does not work as well as the hp amp volume so my suggestion is by pass a90 for speakers if u can


----------



## elricofchaos72

John Massaria said:


> The a90 as a pre amp does not work as well as the hp amp volume so my suggestion is by pass a90 for speakers if u can


I second this opinion.  As a preamp the A90 is lacking.  Perhaps that is why Topping is making a dedicated preamplifier P90.  It just is not nearly as good a preamp as it is an amplifier.   But then again I bought a headphone amp first and a preamp option as a secondary option for flexibility if ever necessary.


----------



## Superpong

Does A90 generate any level of hiss when driving low-impedance or high-sensitivity headphone even via 4pin or 4.4mm balanced connection?


----------



## Melt28

Superpong said:


> Does A90 generate any level of hiss when driving low-impedance or high-sensitivity headphone even via 4pin or 4.4mm balanced connection?


No


----------



## John Massaria

yyzSB said:


> You guys convinced me to get the A90 this Black Friday (hopefully a sale somewhere). I will pair it with my modified Sony SCD-1 SACD player in the short term until I get a second DAC next year.
> 
> I have the Benchmark HPA4 in my 2 channel office rig + Meze Empy. I bought it instead of the Benchmark LA4 because it was ONLY a $500 upcharge for the headphone amp. So I view the HPA4 as having a $500 headphone amp and a $2500 preamp. The $2500 preamp section is for one of the best preamps at any price point. If the A90 is as good as the $500 headphone section on the HPA4 then it would be a home run. The A90 will be for my bedroom where I can listen to tunes on my bed. I used to have the Bryston BHA-1 in the bedroom but sold it because it was fairing badly in comparison to the HPA4.  Hopefully the A90 does not suffer in comparison.
> 
> BTW - My music server computer is in the bedroom where the A90 will go. I normally use a microRendu to connect from a computer to a DAC, but do not want to spend on another Ethernet-2-USB convertor at this time. I was wondering if new DACs like the D90 have solved the problem of computer noise seeping into the DAC via direct USB connection.


The D90 omits the power portion of the USB connection so yes- its perfect for D90 and A90 and sounds better than many other USB units designed in 2019 or before- look at audiosciencereview specs the USB does very well. I can say the stock USB stinks I used a few different ones and found the Kimber USBb worked best for smoothest sound.


----------



## yyzSB

John Massaria said:


> The D90 omits the power portion of the USB connection so yes- its perfect for D90 and A90 and sounds better than many other USB units designed in 2019 or before- look at audiosciencereview specs the USB does very well. I can say the stock USB stinks I used a few different ones and found the Kimber USBb worked best for smoothest sound.



I ended up buying the Matrix Mini-i Pro 3. My rather quick decisions on buying were based of this thread and the reviewer on Soundnews. I liked the fact that that reviewer thought the Benchmark HPA4 was the best thing since sliced bread, I like it a lot too. I buying the A90 and Matrix just on the internet hype. It should be interesting to see if it works out. I had $1100 from the sale of my Bryston BHA-1 a few months ago. Compared to the Bryston, the A90 and Matrix came to a little over that and I also get a DAC, streaming with potentially a better headphone amp. So it could be a great cost savings setup if I like it. This is for a second headphone only bedroom system.


----------



## elricofchaos72

Superpong said:


> Does A90 generate any level of hiss when driving low-impedance or high-sensitivity headphone even via 4pin or 4.4mm balanced connection?


I have used the UE18+ Pro with the 4.4mm and 3.5mm ports. No hiss.


----------



## yyzSB

I placed 2 orders in the last 2 days. One was with APOS Audio and the other was with Shenzehaudio. It seems to me that these 2 companies are run by the same people. Is that something that is commonly known?


----------



## John Massaria

yyzSB said:


> I placed 2 orders in the last 2 days. One was with APOS Audio and the other was with Shenzehaudio. It seems to me that these 2 companies are run by the same people. Is that something that is commonly known?


They price matched a90 for me at apos


----------



## yyzSB

John Massaria said:


> They price matched a90 for me at apos



Price matched me too. 

I go an email for 1 order from APOS and the other from Shenzenhaudio. The HTML order status email was identical between the 2 companies, except for the color of the text font. They both seem to be the same company.


----------



## nigel801 (Nov 29, 2020)

I got the D90 to pair with A90 currently connected with RCA wondering if XLR will bring any benefit and if buying expensive XLR would justify the cost or should go with Grimm TPR cables or World's best cables Mogami 2534 which are very cheap bring better result.


----------



## KPzypher

nigel801 said:


> I got the D90 to pair with A90 currently connected with RCA wondering if XLR will bring any benefit and if buying expensive XLR would justify the cost or should go with Grimm TPR cables or World's best cables Mogami 3534 which are very cheap bring better result.



Yes on XLR (i was getting terrible noise on SE)

Don't waste money on expensive XLR interconnects.


----------



## DaggerCola

No doubt, A90 is another very well-engineered instrument built by Topping. Previously impressed by DX3pro for its low background noise level and here I receive additionally great impression on Topping's products.


----------



## John Massaria (Nov 30, 2020)

the GRIM TPR work perfectly with A90+D90 - see my review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/capistranocables-xlr-cables.24634/

I am selling the TPR I used in that review- perfect for stacked A90+D90 but not long enough for my Ray Samuels Apche rig - so i bough longer TPRs and short ones are now for sale https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gri...rfect-for-stacked-a90-d90-or-the-like.946519/


----------



## nigel801

John Massaria said:


> the GRIM TPR work perfectly with A90+D90 - see my review https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/capistranocables-xlr-cables.24634/
> 
> I am selling the TPR I used in that review- perfect for stacked A90+D90 but not long enough for my Ray Samuels Apche rig - so i bough longer TPRs and short ones are now for sale https://www.head-fi.org/threads/gri...rfect-for-stacked-a90-d90-or-the-like.946519/


Thanks already bought WBC Mogami 2534 see how it works.


----------



## John Massaria

nigel801 said:


> Thanks already bought WBC Mogami 2534 see how it works.


cool- you will hear differences when trying different wire for sure when the A90 is used b/c it's so transparent- I can also rec some all copper non shielded power cord but braided for EMI rejection


----------



## nigel801

John Massaria said:


> cool- you will hear differences when trying different wire for sure when the A90 is used b/c it's so transparent- I can also rec some all copper non shielded power cord but braided for EMI rejection


Thanks for recommendation on Power Cord, I am currently using Arya sounds very detailed, but after comparing with Hugo 2 I find Hugo more enjoyable. I will keep the D90 for desktop and Hugo2 for mobility. I am not sure if 4.4mm cable and XLR has same output or different, currently using the XLR but want to try pure copper Pentagon cable to see if it makes any improvements over silver plated copper XLR.


----------



## Gorillaphant (Dec 3, 2020)

Just got mine today. Looking for a bit of advice.

Here is my current setup:
USB Power + Optical Cable from PC --> Topping D50S --> RCA Input on Topping A90 using Schitt PYST cables --> Headphones.

So far I've heard a lot of hissing/static on the Single Ended and 4.4mm Balanced Connections. My understanding is that this is possibly grounding noise from using USB power. Is this something that could be solved by using an external power supply to the D50S instead? Or is there another route I can take to eliminate the noise?

Edit: Switched from PC-USB Power to external power via USB and no more hiss. Still using Optical Cable from PC to D50S.


----------



## Ross Kyle

Gorillaphant said:


> Just got mine today. Looking for a bit of advice.
> 
> Here is my current setup:
> USB Power + Optical Cable from PC --> Topping D50S --> RCA Input on Topping A90 using Schitt PYST cables --> Headphones.
> ...



 If you get another DAC down the line , run it balanced to A90 (XLR) then that should eliminate any static fully , also running pc to something like a Rasberry Pi / HAT ie removing the direct link from noisy PC and DAC


----------



## Lolito

John Massaria said:


> The a90 as a pre amp does not work as well as the hp amp volume so my suggestion is by pass a90 for speakers if u can


why?


----------



## Lolito

elricofchaos72 said:


> I second this opinion.  As a preamp the A90 is lacking.  Perhaps that is why Topping is making a dedicated preamplifier P90.  It just is not nearly as good a preamp as it is an amplifier.   But then again I bought a headphone amp first and a preamp option as a secondary option for flexibility if ever necessary.


Can you give the reasons why that is? you both say the same but you guys give zero reasons or zero explanation about why the a90 is not that good as a preamp, because I was thinking to get one, willl use it 90% time as active speakers pre amp, and 10% of the time as a headphone amp... But if you say it's not good... The volume knob is already too small to be decent, but probably you know more than me about this device so please explain it properly. Do not throw the stone and hide your hand right after.



DaggerCola said:


> No doubt, A90 is another very well-engineered instrument built by Topping. Previously impressed by DX3pro for its low background noise level and here I receive additionally great impression on Topping's products.



Well engineered is a GSX mini, a vioelectric. This is a cheap chinese designed, chinese constructed and chinese manufactured product, with less than a year out there, and zero references about its reliability in time. Not to mention that even without testing the device, you can already clearly notice that the design of the knob is quite a double facepalm... So, no, not well engineered really, at all.


----------



## John Massaria (Dec 6, 2020)

2nd time I ordered A90 to give it second try -  and second time I decided it's not as good as Apache By Ray Samules or my Pass WHAMMY w/Dual Opa627s - I am returning A90 iwithout regret


----------



## Gorillaphant

Ross Kyle said:


> If you get another DAC down the line , run it balanced to A90 (XLR) then that should eliminate any static fully , also running pc to something like a Rasberry Pi / HAT ie removing the direct link from noisy PC and DAC


I ended up using the charger brick for an old phone haha but good to know that your method would also work.


----------



## SolarBeaver

Hey guys,
is it possible to use Sony wm1z DAP in a DAC mode as a dac for A90? Do I just need a 4.4 Pentacon (DAP side) to XLR cable (Amp side), assuming I want to use balanced connection?


----------



## LightBlue77

yes, it should do the trick, but you can do this while your player is in dap mode also. enable line out mode if it has one or go to highest volume on the dap.


----------



## SolarBeaver

LightBlue77 said:


> yes, it should do the trick, but you can do this while your player is in dap mode also. enable line out mode if it has one or go to highest volume on the dap.


Awesome, thanks! 

As for running in DAP, I'm a bit worried about SQ decrease, because outs from the dap will probably get double amped this way... not sure if it's a concern though.


----------



## SolarBeaver (Dec 8, 2020)

SolarBeaver said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> As for running in DAP, I'm a bit worried about SQ decrease, because outs from the dap will probably get double amped this way... not sure if it's a concern though.


Found a discussion regarding this in the official wm1z/1a thread, double-amping seems to be of a non-concern in any way for this DAP.

EDIT:
So there's basically zero difference between running it as a DAP or DAC, besides when in dap you control everything from a player itself, and when in DAC you have to get a source device, like a PC, which may introduce some unnecessary noise, am I right?


----------



## Lolito

no news still about the knob swapability????? thanks again!!



Wolvebain said:


> That's a TOP stack  NoICE!
> 
> I'm really enjoying the HD820 with the Topping A90 Head.Amp... Prefer it to the Master 9 that's built-into my NOS11... It's very close, but feels like that A90 edges over it in terms of speed for me.


Could you please comment on that custom knob you have there in the A90 please? what is the size? was it difficult or just like any other removable knob? thanks again!!


----------



## Kozwoz

Does anyone know what the A90 maximum input from a DAC is in dBu? At what point does it clip. 

What do most people set their DAC's to and how do you find a sweet spot?


----------



## Wolvebain

Lolito said:


> no news still about the knob swapability????? thanks again!!
> 
> 
> Could you please comment on that custom knob you have there in the A90 please? what is the size? was it difficult or just like any other removable knob? thanks again!!


I prefer knurled metal volume knobs...  no effect on the sound, of course, but does have a much more 'premium' feel 
Sourced mine from here: https://www.goodcomponent.com/products/knobspotentiometers/aluminum-knobs/1611.html

I have just sold my A90 tho (hope I don't regret it)


----------



## MatW

Wolvebain said:


> I prefer knurled metal volume knobs...  no effect on the sound, of course, but does have a much more 'premium' feel
> Sourced mine from here: https://www.goodcomponent.com/products/knobspotentiometers/aluminum-knobs/1611.html
> 
> I have just sold my A90 tho (hope I don't regret it)


Can you please tell us more on how to swap the knobs out?


----------



## Wolvebain

MatW said:


> Can you please tell us more on how to swap the knobs out?


Just pull the stock one out; straight-out.  -- If you're like me, getting a grip may be difficult with rough and dry hands; so a chamois cloth or similar.
The replacement I used was from GoodComponent/GD-Parts; that has a hex-screw that you tighten 

Hope that helps


----------



## MatW

Wolvebain said:


> Just pull the stock one out; straight-out.  -- If you're like me, getting a grip may be difficult with rough and dry hands; so a chamois cloth or similar.
> The replacement I used was from GoodComponent/GD-Parts; that has a hex-screw that you tighten
> 
> Hope that helps


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Lolito

I wonder when this will be at 425$ shipped again, like in black friday. Maybe 399$ for black friday 2021? not gonna pay 500$ for this anymore though...


----------



## hmscott (Dec 13, 2020)

Lolito said:


> no news still about the knob swapability????? thanks again!!
> 
> Could you please comment on that custom knob you have there in the A90 please? what is the size? was it difficult or just like any other removable knob? thanks again!!





Wolvebain said:


> Just pull the stock one out; straight-out.  -- If you're like me, getting a grip may be difficult with rough and dry hands; so a chamois cloth or similar.
> The replacement I used was from GoodComponent/GD-Parts; that has a hex-screw that you tighten
> 
> Hope that helps





MatW said:


> Excellent, thank you.


Nooo!, that's a good way to permanently damage the Topping A90 potentiometer and then need an RMA back to Topping in China to get a new one.

Just live with the knob - it's actually the pot that's got a loose shaft on some of the units that happened by forcing on knobs in production!, sheesh, it's an awesome unit as is, no need to try to customize it and ruin the Custom pot - user irreplaceable - in the process, from ASR:


JohnYang1997 said:


> *The removal process could have degraded the pot further(I'm very certain it has, and again with reinstalling). (Also the pot is fully customized, you almost are not able to find exact replacement for the pot, 5k 4gang 5% -60db tracking)* So this is not recommended for everyone else. Also as I posted earlier it's clearly described and explained. It is the pot itself. But it's caused by external forced applied to the pot during the knob installation process. Some ended up requiring less force some with more. So the end result is some units may exhibit this behavior. But like many others have said, it's acceptable and doesn't affect the performance itself of the volume control.


https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...-headphone-amplifier-review.13592/post-433435

Please read the posts by @rigel - he also posted photo's.

Lots of good info about the A90 in that thread and in the D90 thread.  Great site.

John worked on the A90 and knows what's what with Topping headphone AMP's.  I'd recommend if you want to figure out what to do with your knob / pot displeasures, create an account on ASR and ask John how to solve them safely.


----------



## MatW

hmscott said:


> Nooo!, that's a good way to permanently damage the Topping A90 potentiometer and then need an RMA back to Topping in China to get a new one.
> 
> Just live with the knob - it's actually the pot that's got a loose shaft on some of the units that happened by forcing on knobs in production!, sheesh, it's an awesome unit as is, no need to try to customize it and ruin the Custom pot - user irreplaceable - in the process, from ASR:
> 
> ...


Many thanks for a useful intervention ..


----------



## David M H (Dec 16, 2020)

I've been living with an A90 on my work desk for a while now.

I love my HD800 best but since I need some sound isolation at work I paired it with my semi-open DT880 600Ω  and an old Audiophonics PCM5102 DAC that was lying around & had served me well.  (I know, very unbalanced matching.)

Although I initially found the A90 impressive, I soon started favouring my other amps (Trilogy 931 & Emotiva A-100) that seemed to give a 'livelier' and 'larger' sound.  I even considered passing the A90 on.  But I knew that I hadn't really given it a fair chance.

Coincidentally I obtained a pair of old T1 headphones.  I immediately chopped the TRS plug off them and swapped it for a 4-pin XLR.  Suddenly, the A90 sounded better, balanced into the T1.

Then today a Topping D90 arrived on top of the A90.  Wow!  Suddenly everything seems to have opened up and gelled together.  I am very impressed, and happy that I now have a desk combo that I'm not itching to change.

As always, good kit relies on good mates.


----------



## PhazeCrive

Its frequency response say 20-40khz, does that means it can't amplify any signal below or above that range? Like if a deep 15hz rumble came on, would the amp even play that? Or is 20-40k just the range it specializes in primarily, but CAN go beyond?


----------



## frogmeat69

PhazeCrive said:


> Its frequency response say 20-40khz, does that means it can't amplify any signal below or above that range? Like if a deep 15hz rumble came on, would the amp even play that? Or is 20-40k just the range it specializes in primarily, but CAN go beyond?


You can't hear above or below that range, so does it really matter?


----------



## Kozwoz

A good 12 inch sub can usually go down to 20hz. You feel those frequencies, you don't hear them. Using a sine wave generator I can certainly feel pressure on my ears at 20hz using some headphones. If this is the limit of the A90's capabilities it is plenty low.


----------



## Arniesb

Kozwoz said:


> A good 12 inch sub can usually go down to 20hz. You feel those frequencies, you don't hear them. Using a sine wave generator I can certainly feel pressure on my ears at 20hz using some headphones. If this is the limit of the A90's capabilities it is plenty low.


How is amp responsible for headphones capabilities to reach low?


----------



## nigel801 (Dec 17, 2020)

After using and experimenting Topping A90 and D90 and swapping between Hugo 2 and D90 for several weeks, I regret to say Topping QC is very poor. Topping A90 RCA has lot of noise compared to XLR even the 4.4mm output compared to 4 Pin XLR is distorted. I guess I should look for some Burson stuff.


----------



## Kozwoz (Dec 17, 2020)

Arniesb said:


> How is amp responsible for headphones capabilities to reach low?


If my Shure 846 go down to 10hz but the amp goes down 20hz then the amp will not reproduce 10hz, this is regardless of whether you can hear it or feel it. There are ribbon tweeters that go up 50khz - this is not because you can hear past 20khz but because the harmonics reproduced above 20khz affect what you hear below 20khz.


----------



## Voxata

nigel801 said:


> After using and experimenting Topping A90 and D90 and swapping between Hugo 2 and D90 for several weeks, I regret to say Topping QC is very poor. Topping A90 RCA has lot of noise compared to XLR even the 4.4mm output compared to 4 Pin XLR is distorted. I guess I should look for some Burson stuff.




Unfortunately this is well known - but most users won't have issues. I didn't, thankfully when I owned the A90. Considering balanced only, it's a very well-performing measurement first amp. Topping as of late has been sacrificing capability for measurement improvements and it's starting to rear an ugly head. Their new Pre90 comes to mind.


----------



## wishbon3

frogmeat69 said:


> You can't hear above or below that range, so does it really matter?


How do you know he isn't a bat or dog? 😉


----------



## PhazeCrive (Dec 17, 2020)

I ain't special yet my ear bones are capable vibrating at 25khz. This is why I asked, cuz it may apply for others. But not that music is mixed with those extreme frequencies anyway.


----------



## kingoftown1




----------



## Lolito

nigel801 said:


> After using and experimenting Topping A90 and D90 and swapping between Hugo 2 and D90 for several weeks, I regret to say Topping QC is very poor. Topping A90 RCA has lot of noise compared to XLR even the 4.4mm output compared to 4 Pin XLR is distorted. I guess I should look for some Burson stuff.



That's the main concern with this kind of products... when you look inside of them, the potentiometer used is tiny, it's a joke really. Schitt magnius or schiit jotenheim use a much much larger pot, and then the knob is easily swapable... lot of issues with the digital knob of the topping dx7 pro too apparently, check any thread about them... Maybe topping should be called schiit, if it wants because at least the got the sound right, while schiit not that good sounding... maybe jot 2?

not very expensive the topping, but not really nice either considering the price and not that hi quality inside... 399$ is it's price I think. Rather spend 600$ to get something properly finished, but then again, nothing in the market balanced at that price, right? smsl same crap.


----------



## born2relax

I have a Soekris 1421 and was thinking about getting an A90. Would A90 + Soekris 1421 be too analytical and not enjoyable?


----------



## DeafAudiophile

nigel801 said:


> After using and experimenting Topping A90 and D90 and swapping between Hugo 2 and D90 for several weeks, I regret to say Topping QC is very poor. Topping A90 RCA has lot of noise compared to XLR even the 4.4mm output compared to 4 Pin XLR is distorted. I guess I should look for some Burson stuff.


I was about to say somehow the XLR in is definitely better than the RCA in the A90. This morning I wanted to see if there was a difference between the Schiit Modi and my Asus essence DAC and at first I thought there definitely was a noticeable difference and the music wasn't scratching the itch my Asus did. Being too lazy I just plugged the RCA from the modi back to the Asus and the itch still wasn't scratched. I was doing this test with both the HD660S and the HE6SEV2. I reconnected with the XLR in and viola, the itch was finally scratched.

This really does make me pretty disappointed that if I wanted the best out of my $500 purchase I'd always have to consider XLR and discourages me from considering the D90.  I was pretty hyped about the A90 but now after a disappointing pairing with the He6sev2 and this RCA nonsense Schiit is looking real tempting right now.


----------



## DeafAudiophile (Dec 30, 2020)

yyzSB said:


> I placed 2 orders in the last 2 days. One was with APOS Audio and the other was with Shenzehaudio. It seems to me that these 2 companies are run by the same people. Is that something that is commonly known?


I did the same exact thing and purchased 2, one from apos and the other from shenzen. I'm pretty sure you've figured by now but they're essentially the same considering their shipping packaging are identical and it's likely Shenzen Audio is just the front they use for Amazon.

That being said I DO NOT recommend buying from Apos if you can help it. If you read their fine print on returns it's severely detrimental compared to if you went through Amazon:

Orders that were price-matched against a final sale promotion are not eligible for return.
Return requests made between 8 and 45 days after the order is marked as delivered will be subject to a 20% Processing Fee*.
I'm not sure if some of it is just a bad wording but from what I inferred if you price match an order you forfeit returning the item.  I'm not too clear on what "final sale promotion" refers to though.  This is especially bad considering they've raised prices for 2021 roughly ~10% on most items in their store.  The 20% processing fee on top of return shipping(to their Oakland HQ hopefully) is quite absurd as well considering you're given only a week after delivery to decide if it's for you. Personally 20% is the highest fee I've seen for returning something within a normal 30 day window assuming you return everything properly.  There are more restrictions to returns but I only picked out the ones that stood out to me as out of the ordinary.

Unless you're adamant on not giving Bezos your money, I wouldn't consider Apos Audio my place to purchase audio gear under most circumstances.


----------



## acs236

I'm a little confused by this.  You're disappointed that you can perceive a difference between the RCA and balanced (XLR) outputs? 

I would think one would be disappointed were this not the case.



DeafAudiophile said:


> I was about to say somehow the XLR in is definitely better than the RCA in the A90. This morning I wanted to see if there was a difference between the Schiit Modi and my Asus essence DAC and at first I thought there definitely was a noticeable difference and the music wasn't scratching the itch my Asus did. Being too lazy I just plugged the RCA from the modi back to the Asus and the itch still wasn't scratched. I was doing this test with both the HD660S and the HE6SEV2. I reconnected with the XLR in and viola, the itch was finally scratched.
> 
> This really does make me pretty disappointed that if I wanted the best out of my $500 purchase I'd always have to consider XLR and discourages me from considering the D90.  I was pretty hyped about the A90 but now after a disappointing pairing with the He6sev2 and this RCA nonsense Schiit is looking real tempting right now.


----------



## DeafAudiophile

acs236 said:


> I'm a little confused by this.  You're disappointed that you can perceive a difference between the RCA and balanced (XLR) outputs?
> 
> I would think one would be disappointed were this not the case.


If they were both ideally implemented should there be a difference? I understand XLR can pass more power and has lower noise at longer lengths or in general, but I was not expecting it to sound noticeably different. I even swapped out the cable for a "premium" one from monoprice but no difference.  This was done in Tidal and I did remember to change the settings after switching DACs. 

When I was testing the He6se through the RCA it sounded pretty close to when I tested it with the BasX(RCA in only) but XLR in is still something else. It wasn't just the volume increase as expected from the additional power but the actual audio improvements. I'm just under the impression that if both the XLR and RCA were optimally implemented, one wouldn't be better than the other in terms of sound. So my thought is either Topping gave RCA in a second thought or all those claims from random strangers on the internet that XLR sounding better wasn't just a placebo effect.


----------



## LightBlue77

Do you have any measurements or other evidence for us to support this? Not doubting what you're saying but I think I had the same impression while listening from a Fiio m15, sending the signal from fiio's line out to RCA input of a90 and thought that the sound was muddy. At that time a90 was new, also the iems were new, final audio a8000 and I was waiting for burn in, but I was also considering that a90 might be too powerful for these iems. Since then I only used Aune s8 dac connected with xlr cables to a90.


----------



## dhruvmeena96

bahamot said:


> In headphone amp, you can only say it's thx if you are using their opamp.


THX is not about their opamp
But a feedforward correction topology

Topping A90 is traditional Nested feedback. The magic in A90 comes from OPA1612. This opamp series 16xx just destroys the concept of distortion

Magni Heresy
Topping A90

Etc etc

Any amp properly made by these opamp just drop off in distortion like it was nothing

The buffer is TPA6120A2 which is common but they use 4x of these


----------



## DeafAudiophile

LightBlue77 said:


> Do you have any measurements or other evidence for us to support this? Not doubting what you're saying but I think I had the same impression while listening from a Fiio m15, sending the signal from fiio's line out to RCA input of a90 and thought that the sound was muddy. At that time a90 was new, also the iems were new, final audio a8000 and I was waiting for burn in, but I was also considering that a90 might be too powerful for these iems. Since then I only used Aune s8 dac connected with xlr cables to a90.


I can't say I have any evidence to back my claims but for what it's worth I wasn't expecting a difference, I just noticed it. Maybe some day I'll gather some friends and do a blind test and hope I'm not crazy.


----------



## LightBlue77

Ok, i usually buy things without testing them because I have no opportunities, no places to do tests, i rely on reviews and honest opinions of people i know. And some said that a90 is so good for the price that I couldn't resist.
Now, due to all these and for complexity reasons I incline towards replacing my setup with a simple ifi idsd signature.


----------



## Honeypot

After much reading and trying to choose between 887, Flux fa-12s, and a90, I am about to pull the trigger in the a90.
Anything I should be aware of?
Any cons? Bad experiences?
Also good ones


----------



## LightBlue77

Yeah, read the last pages, not all peachy with a90.


----------



## Honeypot

LightBlue77 said:


> Yeah, read the last pages, not all peachy with a90.


Ok, so far I have found in thread the following faults if they are.

1.Waky volume knob
2.Noise when using rca
3.Noise with some usbs.
4.Weak preamp.
5.Still sounding when volume is 0
6.Too clinical, analytical, cold

I don't find any of these a real problem.
The knob, I can expect a topping thing.. i have the dx7-pro and a friend got the dx3 pro. My dx7-pro works perfectly, so not all of them are failing. 
The noise when using rca in its not a problem for me since I am going to feed it through xlr from the dx7-pro.
Noise on usb, never had with my computer before. But I am sure I can find a solution for that.
I won't use any preamp. I've got a focusrite clarett for my monitors and it will continue likewise.
Sound still reproducing on 0 volume, seems odd. But well... It's china thing... Same as knob 
And about the sound character.. I think I want first a crystal clear ss, before going for a class a warm type of amp.

Am I missing something? Any retailer in the EU selling lower than 500?
Ebay is selling it at 410. But I will wait a full month..

Thank you in advance and keep rocking!


----------



## UntilThen

There are no faults on these Toppings d90 and a90 combo.

listening to Holding On by War On Drugs with Arya and it’s stunning. Arya is awaken by the Toppings neutral / bright tonality.


----------



## antdroid

Honeypot said:


> Ok, so far I have found in thread the following faults if they are.
> 
> 1.Waky volume knob
> 2.Noise when using rca
> ...



...also A90 is kinda lacking in the dynamics department.


----------



## Honeypot

antdroid said:


> ...also A90 is kinda lacking in the dynamics department.


Have you experienced it?


----------



## UntilThen

Honeypot said:


> Have you experienced it?



It's only one person's view. It's not representative of Head-Fi community. I have heard it today and I like it and it's not even mine. So you can't say it's owner's bias. At the end of the day, it's up to each individuals ears. Some like it bright. Others like it warm. Some like a certain brand. Etc. Some will say there's lack of dynamics. Others will say it's too sibilant. Aren't you glad there are so many amps to choose from?


----------



## Honeypot

UntilThen said:


> It's only one person's view. It's not representative of Head-Fi community. I have heard it today and I like it and it's not even mine. So you can't say it's owner's bias. At the end of the day, it's up to each individuals ears. Some like it bright. Others like it warm. Some like a certain brand. Etc. Some will say there's lack of dynamics. Others will say it's too sibilant. Aren't you glad there are so many amps to choose from?


Absolutely  
It's also much harder to choose. And i am loving the process (and hating it too) haha 😂
Yeah, i think I have all the info I need. I just have to wait for the right impulse and click one or the other. 😎


----------



## PhazeCrive

The thing about the myriad of statements is that it makes it hard for people like me to chose something since I'll have a difficult time sending them back without a car.

I think people should keep in mind if you're used to hi-end gear, you should say where you're coming from, what you've experienced and what you prefer in sound. Otherwise some claims I see are like billionaires saying a million dollars isn't much.


----------



## NickT23

PhazeCrive said:


> The thing about the myriad of statements is that it makes it hard for people like me to chose something since I'll have a difficult time sending them back without a car.
> 
> I think people should keep in mind if you're used to hi-end gear, you should say where you're coming from, what you've experienced and what you prefer in sound. Otherwise some claims I see are like billionaires saying a million dollars isn't much.


How is Ohio by the way ?


----------



## UntilThen

PhazeCrive said:


> The thing about the myriad of statements is that it makes it hard for people like me to chose something since I'll have a difficult time sending them back without a car.
> 
> I think people should keep in mind if you're used to hi-end gear, you should say where you're coming from, what you've experienced and what you prefer in sound. Otherwise some claims I see are like billionaires saying a million dollars isn't much.



Unfortunately, you have to be guided by what others say and that's where there will be differing opinions. There are many in head-fi with hi-end gear and you will find they have individual preferences. Go the the Chord thread and there will be fans. Go to the Schiit thread and there will be fans. Go to the Violectric thread and there will be fans. At the end of the day, they may all be right. All these gear are probably very good sounding. But the question is whether it will be right for your ears. We don't know that until we try it. 

Topping d90 / a90 is ideal for people looking in that price bracket and looking for a sound signature that is neutral and bright. There's nothing wrong with that. For me, I actually prefer my 2 days old Questyle CMA Twelve because it's neutral and slightly warm. I have just purchase a Violectric v280 because I believe that will synergise well with my Hekse headphone. Well I'll see when it comes. However I'm a tube amp lover, so despite me starting to like these ss amps, my preference is still very much with tube amps. To my ears Hekse sounds lovely with the tube amps I've and there are many more tube amps out there that I haven't tried.

Not sure how this is going to help you decide what to get but it's a voyage of self discovery and hopefully getting the advice of people whose preferences matches yours.


----------



## NickT23

UntilThen said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be guided by what others say and that's where there will be differing opinions. There are many in head-fi with hi-end gear and you will find they have individual preferences. Go the the Chord thread and there will be fans. Go to the Schiit thread and there will be fans. Go to the Violectric thread and there will be fans. At the end of the day, they may all be right. All these gear are probably very good sounding. But the question is whether it will be right for your ears. We don't know that until we try it.
> 
> Topping d90 / a90 is ideal for people looking in that price bracket and looking for a sound signature that is neutral and bright. There's nothing wrong with that. For me, I actually prefer my 2 days old Questyle CMA Twelve because it's neutral and slightly warm. I have just purchase a Violectric v280 because I believe that will synergise well with my Hekse headphone. Well I'll see when it comes. However I'm a tube amp lover, so despite me starting to like these ss amps, my preference is still very much with tube amps. To my ears Hekse sounds lovely with the tube amps I've and there are many more tube amps out there that I haven't tried.
> 
> Not sure how this is going to help you decide what to get but it's a voyage of self discovery and hopefully getting the advice of people whose preferences matches yours.


Yeah but we will never get to try. Too many fan bois. Am not bias always. Why is the A90 bright by the way ?


----------



## UntilThen

NickT23 said:


> Yeah but we will never get to try. Too many fan bois. Am not bias always. Why is the A90 bright by the way ?



If you listen to the Topping d90 / a90 and Questyle CMA Twelve side by side and with the same headphone, then the A90 is considered bright. Bright not in a bad way. Just clearer but the Questyle will appear warmer than the Topping set. This is with Arya and Hekse headphones.


----------



## NickT23

UntilThen said:


> If you listen to the Topping d90 / a90 and Questyle CMA Twelve side by side and with the same headphone, then the A90 is considered bright. Bright not in a bad way. Just clearer but the Questyle will appear warmer than the Topping set. This is with Arya and Hekse headphones.


It would be nice these products are everywhere in the world for us to demo without needing to travel.


----------



## UntilThen

I think I have stated that I actually like the Arya and Topping d90 / a90 combination. Synergises well to my years because Arya is more relaxed than Hekse and the Topping set provides the boost.


----------



## UntilThen

NickT23 said:


> It would be nice these products are everywhere in the world for us to demo without needing to travel.



Of course. Don't we all. Those fortunate to be able to go to CanJams before Covid-19 have that opportunity. That's why Head-Fi is doing such a great job organising these events.


----------



## NickT23

UntilThen said:


> Of course. Don't we all. Those fortunate to be able to go to CanJams before Covid-19 have that opportunity. That's why Head-Fi is doing such a great job organising these events.


But that only benefit to people who lives in the USA and they have to travel domestically for event shows and not to mentioned noisy environment, crowded and sometimes not enough A/B or wrong synergy amps/dac and many other factors into consideration. Most high end gears in particular are small company with less revenue unable to have multiple subsidiary worldwide and they keep profit to themselves. Big corporation sometimes keep profit for themselves, its business rather than demoing world wide for dealers. And even if dealers selling particular headphones or speaker, sometimes amp/dac not compatible such as lack of power or wrong synergy or whatever factors. And snakeoil issue especially. Many times its always buy and risk factor involve. Knowledge is very important so we can research and take risk what suits us.


----------



## UntilThen

Of course. Not everyone will have the same opportunity. Head-Fi is a good starting point. There's just so many myriads of opinions for you to sieve through and I've given mine regarding the Topping d90 / a90.


----------



## NickT23

UntilThen said:


> Of course. Not everyone will have the same opportunity. Head-Fi is a good starting point. There's just so many myriads of opinions for you to sieve through and I've given mine regarding the Topping d90 / a90.


Yeah thats true. Hopefully more people can help out. Its as though Head Fi is our only hope.


----------



## antdroid

Honeypot said:


> Have you experienced it?


Yes. I own an A90 and use it daily. I've also owned and use several other amps. Just ordered a Jotunheim 2 to try out as well. The A90 is a good amp if you want something very sterile and clean. I find it's a tad more forward and edgy than I like. It lacks good dynamics that I find in other amps I've owned, or use still today.

If you have ever tried one of the THX-AAA amps, the A90 sounds similar but with more power and features. 

And I've also experienced noisy rca usage as well though that's source dependent.

I've mostly kept the A90 around for doing reviews and measurements. Otherwise I prefer most other amps I've used instead. My favorite under $500 is actually the Schiit Asgard 3.


----------



## NickT23

antdroid said:


> Yes. I own an A90 and use it daily. I've also owned and use several other amps. Just ordered a Jotunheim 2 to try out as well. The A90 is a good amp if you want something very sterile and clean. I find it's a tad more forward and edgy than I like. It lacks good dynamics that I find in other amps I've owned, or use still today.
> 
> If you have ever tried one of the THX-AAA amps, the A90 sounds similar but with more power and features.
> 
> ...


I decided to go for Massdrop THX 789 over the A90 for some reason. THX 789 also lacks dynamics ?


----------



## antdroid

NickT23 said:


> I decided to go for Massdrop THX 789 over the A90 for some reason. THX 789 also lacks dynamics ?



In this case, it's not as big of a deal for me since the789 is half the price of the A90. It's been 2 years since I've owned/listened to the THX789 though. I found it was a good value for its price range.


----------



## NickT23

antdroid said:


> In this case, it's not as big of a deal for me since the789 is half the price of the A90. It's been 2 years since I've owned/listened to the THX789 though. I found it was a good value for its price range.


I got it at $250 (massdrop version). Does it lack dynamics as well in your opinion ?


----------



## antdroid

DeafAudiophile said:


> I did the same exact thing and purchased 2, one from apos and the other from shenzen. I'm pretty sure you've figured by now but they're essentially the same considering their shipping packaging are identical and it's likely Shenzen Audio is just the front they use for Amazon.
> 
> That being said I DO NOT recommend buying from Apos if you can help it. If you read their fine print on returns it's severely detrimental compared to if you went through Amazon:
> 
> ...



The reason for this is I believe Shenzhen is the distributor internationally for Topping and other brands. They are also a store, so a lot of stuff go through them.


----------



## antdroid

NickT23 said:


> I got it at $250 (massdrop version). Does it lack dynamics as well in your opinion ?



Maybe lacking dynamics is the best word choice. I think A90 and THX789 both do dynamics, just not as well as other amps do that I've tried, but again many do cost more.

You should find out for yourself. Most people probably dont nitpick at things like I do, since I do often write review pieces where I do a lot of very very critical listening and focus on certain sounds.

Some headphones also pair well with some amps and not with others from my experience. I like the A90/THX-AAA with warmer headphones, and I prefer warmer amps like the Asgard 3 with my brighter headphones.


----------



## NickT23

antdroid said:


> The reason for this is I believe Shenzhen is the distributor internationally for Topping and other brands. They are also a store, so a lot of stuff go through them.


Their return policy are bad then ?


----------



## antdroid

NickT23 said:


> Their return policy are bad then ?



I dont know. I was just pointing out that APOS probably gets their products from Shenzhen since they are a distributor for a lot of products, in reference to the comment that APOS may be a front for shenzhen.

Ive bought from APOS before and it was a nice transaction. I never had to return before to them. There are other topping dealers in the US as well. Headphones.com for example sells topping and offers a 1 year return policy and amazon sellers have to meet standard amazon return policies.


----------



## NickT23

antdroid said:


> Maybe lacking dynamics is the best word choice. I think A90 and THX789 both do dynamics, just not as well as other amps do that I've tried, but again many do cost more.
> 
> You should find out for yourself. Most people probably dont nitpick at things like I do, since I do often write review pieces where I do a lot of very very critical listening and focus on certain sounds.
> 
> Some headphones also pair well with some amps and not with others from my experience. I like the A90/THX-AAA with warmer headphones, and I prefer warmer amps like the Asgard 3 with my brighter headphones.


Do you like A 90 and THX 789 nonetheless as your main amps ?


----------



## acs236

I recently got an A90 for my D90, and I am notcing that the A90 is picking up radio interference. I'm running balanced from the D90 and using balanced headphones.  

I just switched back to the Drop THX 789, and it's silent connected the same way.  This is a disappointing. 



hmscott said:


> A90 picks up noise via shared grounds.  Ground pin's on power - A90 / D90 MQA in my case, and USB ground noise coming in from PC to D90 MQA to A90 via USB power, those combined to make the A90 RCA interconnects unusable.  I had to use XLR only between the D90 MQA and A90 initially until I researched better RCA cables.
> 
> When I had the old RCA cables and USB cable connected to the D90 MQA / A90 and I removed the USB cable - disconnected from the D90 MQA end - a good portion of the "noise" coming through my headphones connected to the A90 stopped.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaronL

DeafAudiophile said:


> This is especially bad considering they've raised prices for 2021 roughly ~10% on most items in their store.



I will add that the price increase isn't an Apos thing, but an Amp/Dac/DAP thing across the board due to the AKM Factory fire. Topping, Matrix Audio, S.M.S.L are just a few brands who have raised their prices in response to it.


----------



## Lolito

antdroid said:


> Yes. I own an A90 and use it daily. I've also owned and use several other amps. Just ordered a Jotunheim 2 to try out as well. The A90 is a good amp if you want something very sterile and clean. I find it's a tad more forward and edgy than I like. It lacks good dynamics that I find in other amps I've owned, or use still today.
> 
> If you have ever tried one of the THX-AAA amps, the A90 sounds similar but with more power and features.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to read your opinion about joutenheim 2... I use adam speakers, very clean pro speakers, I need a decent pre amp for them, maybe a90 too clean. Clean+clean... boring, tiring... warmer is more comfy for long listens I think, maybe joutenheim 2 will be better? what about space, soundstage, imaging, textures, details... ???

I have to buy one of these 2... if schiit sounds more interesting... knob already better.


----------



## Honeypot

Lolito said:


> Looking forward to read your opinion about joutenheim 2... I use adam speakers, very clean pro speakers, I need a decent pre amp for them, maybe a90 too clean. Clean+clean... boring, tiring... warmer is more comfy for long listens I think, maybe joutenheim 2 will be better? what about space, soundstage, imaging, textures, details... ???
> 
> I have to buy one of these 2... if schiit sounds more interesting... knob already better.



I can't speak for joutenheim, but I have heard  these speakers, and they have very classy V sound. I would go for a clean amp and eq them a bit...
The feliks audio echo is budget amp with slight warm and soundstage that can give you what your looking for, but I would still go for the a90 and little eq.


----------



## Ra97oR

Honeypot said:


> I can't speak for joutenheim, but I have heard  these speakers, and they have very classy V sound. I would go for a clean amp and eq them a bit...
> The feliks audio echo is budget amp with slight warm and soundstage that can give you what your looking for, but I would still go for the a90 and little eq.


I am using the A90 as a preamp for my Focal Solo6 and sounds fine. It's one of the cheaper option, for a full balanced HP Amp + PreAmp combo, it didn't make my speakers sound flat and lifeless at least.


----------



## Lolito

Thing is, with a very very neutral and clean pro monitor, a very neutral and clean akm topping dac... The pre amp better give something more than neutral and clean, no? Otherwise will sound like a reviewer setup, or like a surgery room, wuth the bleach smell... Schiit joutenheim is supposed to have that, maybe, still new, maybe not. Denafrips ares or any other r2r dac too... Also, a90 pot is good inside a 99$ amp, not in this one. Schiit has better pots. Pre90 maybe better, but that one is uber clean, too clean.


----------



## Ra97oR

Lolito said:


> Thing is, with a very very neutral and clean pro monitor, a very neutral and clean akm topping dac... The pre amp better give something more than neutral and clean, no? Otherwise will sound like a reviewer setup, or like a surgery room, wuth the bleach smell... Schiit joutenheim is supposed to have that, maybe, still new, maybe not. Denafrips ares or any other r2r dac too... Also, a90 pot is good inside a 99$ amp, not in this one. Schiit has better pots. Pre90 maybe better, but that one is uber clean, too clean.


Depends what you want, do you want to hear the gear's signature or just listen to music? A neutral setup doesn't mean it sound horrible and smells like bleach, it might just be a bit more revealing and unforgiving compared to a warm signature.

I don't think neutral is only one sound, there is a range of sound presentation that just fits that label. Especially in terms of Adam A7X, it have its own strong signature be good or bad to your ears, their own S2V sounds totally different for example.


----------



## Muataz

nigel801 said:


> After using and experimenting Topping A90 and D90 and swapping between Hugo 2 and D90 for several weeks, I regret to say Topping QC is very poor. Topping A90 RCA has lot of noise compared to XLR even the 4.4mm output compared to 4 Pin XLR is distorted. I guess I should look for some Burson stuff.


Get Singxer SA-1 and you will thank me.


----------



## Jeweltopia

Sorry if this is a question that has been answered, but, has Topping fixed the issues on the A90 that it had on previous models?

Some people warned me against Topping because of concerns of damaging headphones, exploding, etc. etc.

I don't keep up enough with the goings on of the audiophile online news and updates. I didn't even know this was a thing.

Anyway, I'm planning on likely buying the Susvara soon and want the A90 to add to my list of amps until I can recoup a bit and invest in a speaker amp (if I so desire and feel that I need it)

Mentioned wanting to buy this amp to someone yesterday and immediately got told about the dangers and whatnot. Is the A90 all good and are things more sorted now?


----------



## jlbrach

my guess is they wouldnt be selling very many if they were exploding...word of mouth you know lol


----------



## Jeweltopia

You know how news travels in the audiophile world.

You know a guy who knows a guy who this has happened to, and before you know it, multiple people chime in and tell you "Don't buy this, it'll self destruct or is a terrible idea."

And before you know it, you start wondering and asking questions yourself, haha.


----------



## jlbrach

fear not


----------



## Telin

Probably a out of context shout from someone who heard or saw this post:


----------



## Jeweltopia

This is exactly what the person that I spoke to was mentioning but somehow it sounded way more intense and dramatic based on their description of what happened with the L30s...

Hahaha. 

Okay, thanks guys for easing my mind. I had a strong hunch that I wasn't getting the full story.


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 24, 2021)

Don't know if anyone posted this, but I was looking around at potentially buying the A90 and found this fun comparison video between the A90 (which I've never heard) and the Phonitor XE (which I own) and the TT2 (which I've only heard). Obviously it's not a scientific or tightly controlled comparison, but it's raw and interesting to see how well an amp of the A90's status (measurements/price) compare against more expensive and boutique products. And, this is obviously the type of audiophile content I expect to see when I log onto YouTube!


----------



## stuck limo

MRphotography said:


> Hey Friends, my thoughts on the Topping A90 and how it pairs with the Topping D90!  I hope you guys enjoy the video.




Great video, I subbed.


----------



## Wolfvms

*Review of the Topping A90*




Writing a review of the Topping A90 turned out to be more difficult than it seemed. After going through the proven path of changing one headphone amp to another with the remaining components unchanged, it seemed that such a comparison did not fully reveal the capabilities of the A90. I had to listen to different headphones with the same DAC-Topping D90 (there will be a separate review of D90 soon), as well as other integrated devices (DACs with a built-in amplifier).

About the need to warm up. The first, and the second - after many days of listening - impressions were wrong. The brightness in high frequency and the blurring of the instruments ' localization completely disappeared only after two weeks of daily intensive use of the A90. And it happened all of a sudden.

In general, the Topping A90 is an excellent all-in-one amplifier that is suitable for a wide range of headphones. Is the Topping A90 the best possible amp for any headphones? Obviously, there are equal and possibly better combinations. The Topping A 90 provides an honest and uncompromising audio signal transmission, so that you can fully hear the features of the recording and headphones.

Certain combinations of components of the Hi-Fi path give the sound a magic, after which you do not want to analyze it, but just want to listen. The Topping A90 turned out to be one of the amplifiers with which that became possible.

The album _Feral Roots_ by Rival Sons is full of dynamic guitar riffs and seismic percussion, against which the vocals of Jay Buchanan can be lost. Transmitted by the Topping A90 and Fostex TH900, all instruments and sounds become very clearly distinguishable. The speed and weight of the drums in this combination is amazing. Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear DE and Grado PS 1000 have no less volume margin (9:30 on the volume control is almost unbearable) and maybe a little more defined bass, but in general, the A90 and TH900 are not inferior to the combination of Solo and PS 1000. Credit for the performance of blues - rock.

The vocals of Robert Ritchie (Kid Rock) on his rock - rap - metal album _Devil Without A Cause_ seem a little distant, but not at all blurred against the background of the harmonious melody of clearly separated instruments that other, less talented, than A90 amplifiers can add up to a cacophony. Solo makes the bottoms even more seismic, while having a fantastic speed. Laconic Night Blues Mini and Sennheiser HD 600 give the Bawitdaba track from this album overall power, but the guitar is slightly inferior to the A90 and Solo in clarity.

In the famous song Killing Me Softly With This Song (Roberta Flack, album _The Very Best Of..._), A90 accurately conveys the entire atmosphere of the studio, the precise arrangement of the instruments, the singer and her backing vocals, the artifacts of recording in quiet passages. The overtones of the voices, the soft sounds of the brushes and the triangle are clearly discernible against the background of a mixture of energetic drums and soft keyboards. The width, depth, and even height of the stage are excellent. Solo is not inferior in any way, perhaps, slightly emphasizing the details of the drums and the afterglow in the highest octave. NBM highlights Roberta's voice and drums a little more clearly, but slightly smears all the other instruments. The whole album is listened to through the A90 with the same pleasure as through the other two amplifiers.

The album_ Aerial_ of Kate Bush is recorded more quietly than the most of modern CDs (its rip was listened to, see technical details), which forces you to increase the volume of the A90 to 10 hours, but at a low gain (medium and high are also available). The recording King Of The Mountain via the A90 sounds technically flawless. In comparison, Valve NBM adds its magic through the transfer of electronic instruments’ overtones and the overall fluidity of the sound.

A good test of the Hi-Fi path speed is the track Hold In Baby from the album _The Silvertone Years_ by J. J. Cale. The A90 passes the guitar and drums with a proper tempo and adequately slurred J. J. lead guitar in the middle of the song. This is one of the few pieces of music where the speed of the Solo or, possibly, accompanying PS1000 beats the A90 along with the TH900.

Another interesting work in the audiophile sense is the song Remember by the band Free from the album _Fire And Water_. Throughout the song, the periodic beat of the drum from left to right literally "punches the brain" in some combinations of headphones and amplifiers. The A90 makes this feel, but a fraction not to the same extent as the Solo and, especially, the NMB.

Topping the A90 and other headphones. The advantage of the A 90 is its versatility. The amplifier will work with both low- (TH900, PS 1000) and high-resistance (HD600) headphones of different sensitivity, dynamic (Sony MDR-Z1R) and planar (Hifiman HE560, Audeze LCD-XC). The Sony expands the stage, making the sound more balanced compared to Fostex. Audeze with a slightly more compact stage will provide an absolute tonal accuracy. It should be noted that the A 90 turned out to be the best of all available amplifiers for the HE560 (the sensitivity of which 90 dB is the lowest of all headphones in this review, see technical details). For most recordings, the volume at 10-12 hours and the middle gain is sufficient. And there is still high!

Topping A90 - the best of the best? A90 + D90? The Sony TA-ZH1ES with the pairing MDR-Z1R or Audeze’s LCD-X sound more soulful than the two Topping ones. The 1948 mono recording of The National Emblem (Stereophile magazine's CD1 test disc) is transmitted deeper through the Sony. High-quality modern stereo recordings are also heard a little more mature.

The Solo - PS 1000 and NBM - HD 600 pairs have their own attractive sides, but only in these combinations. Pair the amps with other headphones, and you will lose to A90. The PS1000's high-frequency peak can make listening to them tedious even with neutral partners. Solo makes up for this peak in an amazing way, leaving unsurpassed resolution, speed, perfectly articulated bass and providing soulfulness where it is present. However, the price of the Solo is twice the price of the A90. The Russian audience can pay attention to the surprisingly musical and at the same time powerful combination of the valve NBM ($300) and HD 600. The resolution of the Russian-German pair is only slightly inferior to the A90 with more expensive headphones, compensating for this with a well-adjusted tone, even frequency balance, excellent voice transmission and a huge power reserve (10 hours on the volume control is hard to bear). A great entry into the world of Hi-Fi on a limited budget!



Technical details

Main setup (listened options are given in parentheses):

Synology DS 216 II+ with Logitech Media Server as NAS wired to

Allo DigiOne Signature with piCorePlayer (Yamaha NP-S2000) - sources

Topping D90 (Chord 2 Qute, Benchmark DAC 1 USB) - DACs

Tapping A 90 (Benchmark DAC1 USB, Graham Slee Solo Ultra Linear, Laconic Night Blues Mini, Sony TA-A1ES) - headphone amplifiers

Fostex TH900 (Hifiman HE 560, Sennheiser HD600, Grado PS1000, Sony MDR-1R, Audeze LCD-XC) - headphones

Noname Chinese cable (Chord of Clearway) - digital

Chord Anthem XLR (van den Hul the Second RCA) - interconnect

Wireworld Stratus 7, Noname Chinese cable - Power cables

The Russ Andrews x2 Block with Silencer – power filter


----------



## LightBlue77

Nice, there is something missing though: have you listened and compared balanced vs unbalanced sound paths?


----------



## Wolfvms

In the A90 - D90 pair, all listening was via balanced, while all other amps were connected to D90 via unbalanced. Changing A-D to unbalanced forces using high gain (@ 11-12 with HE560) and very slightly distorts sound at max volume. Via unbalanced, the sound becomes a bit less refined. No noise, yet.


----------



## damintoell

Talk me out of buying the A90. Or not!

I'm in the market for a fully-balanced solid state headphone amp.  I've got the Loxjie P20 right now, and I like it (I've upgraded the tubes and power supply and put in socket savers, just for context), but now I'm interested in something that's solid state with much more power.

Of course, like everyone, I want the best bang for the buck without going too crazy on the price.  The A90 is pricey (for me) at $500, but if it's the best thing going in that price range and under, then I can live with that.  It seems to me that the main competition right now in this specific market segment is the SMSL SP400 and the Schiit Jotunheim 2.  The SP400 looks like that has gain limiting issues (and an annoying volume control), and also considering that it's priced higher than the A90, I don't think it's what I want. I'm not sure yet about the Jotunheim 2.  If there's something else at close to the same price as the A90, please let me know.  But if you think that the A90 is the way to go, please let me know that, too!

Please note that I want a fully-balanced amp, so ones like the Monolith THX AAA 887 or the Massdrop THX AAA 789 might be great, but they're not what I'm looking for.

Thanks for any help here!


----------



## Wolfvms

damintoell said:


> Talk me out of buying the A90. Or not!
> 
> I'm in the market for a fully-balanced solid state headphone amp.  I've got the Loxjie P20 right now, and I like it (I've upgraded the tubes and power supply and put in socket savers, just for context), but now I'm interested in something that's solid state with much more power.
> 
> ...


What headphones? Your experience will depend very much on headphones. A90 is a good choice overall.


----------



## damintoell

Wolfvms said:


> What headphones? Your experience will depend very much on headphones. A90 is a good choice overall.


Right now just the Hifiman HE-400i 2020 model (which personally feels harder to me to drive than the advertised 35 ohm impedance would indicate), but part of the idea here is future-proofing so I wouldn’t worry about driving any future cans I might get.


----------



## Wolfvms

I used to hear Topping A90 with Hifiman HE-560, a more difficult load (by sensitivity at least, 400i - 93 db, 560 - 90 db). A90 will drive 400i at the medium gain providing you feed A90 via balanced (high can be a reserve for unbalanced). It seems the sound signature will be similar but 560 will be more refined. No wonder due to the price difference. You can read this  HIFIMAN HE-400i 2020 Review - Headfonia Reviews  . I do not have the 400i but I would not expect a bass focus from the A90 + 400i. The pair will have an equal balance over the whole spectrum. Probably (only probably) it will sound slightly "lighter" than on your valve Loxjie. A90 works well with 560 so it must suit 400i and is a future proof in case you will decide to upgrade the phones.


----------



## burma

damintoell said:


> Right now just the Hifiman HE-400i 2020 model (which personally feels harder to me to drive than the advertised 35 ohm impedance would indicate), but part of the idea here is future-proofing so I wouldn’t worry about driving any future cans I might get.



I tried them, and they were driven just fine by the A90, so no worries on that front.


----------



## Marlowe

damintoell said:


> Talk me out of buying the A90. Or not!
> 
> I'm in the market for a fully-balanced solid state headphone amp.  I've got the Loxjie P20 right now, and I like it (I've upgraded the tubes and power supply and put in socket savers, just for context), but now I'm interested in something that's solid state with much more power.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at the Gustard H16, a fully balanced amp with a lot of power (though less than the Jotunheim 2) for $400. (If it matters to you, the Gustard, unusually for an amp, has a small screen with the volume output and a remote since the volume is digitally controlled.) I'm currently considering getting a new amp for my Blu-ray/TV setup (my out-of-warranty THX 789 died; using the Massdrop CTH for now), and am leaning to the Gustard or the Jotunheim 2 sans DAC. (Not a huge deal, but although they are the same price, for me the Gustard is actually about $50 less since Schiit charges state sales tax and shipping while the Gustard is available from Apos, which charges neither.) Gustard is a Chinese company with a lower profile than Topping or SMSL, but a decent reputation.


----------



## damintoell (Jan 27, 2021)

Marlowe said:


> You might want to look at the Gustard H16, a fully balanced amp with a lot of power (though less than the Jotunheim 2) for $400. (If it matters to you, the Gustard, unusually for an amp, has a small screen with the volume output and a remote since the volume is digitally controlled.) I'm currently considering getting a new amp for my Blu-ray/TV setup (my out-of-warranty THX 789 died; using the Massdrop CTH for now), and am leaning to the Gustard or the Jotunheim 2 sans DAC. (Not a huge deal, but although they are the same price, for me the Gustard is actually about $50 less since Schiit charges state sales tax and shipping while the Gustard is available from Apos, which charges neither.) Gustard is a Chinese company with a lower profile than Topping or SMSL, but a decent reputation.


The H16 is starting to feel like a winner, but I'm still poking around for more ideas/reviews/etc. for now. I hadn't heard of it before, thank you!

Edited to add: another newer unit that I'm also keeping an eye on is the Singxer SA-1.


----------



## Brando

Ordered an A90 to pair with my D90.  Currently using my D90 with a THX AAA 789 and some denon AH-D7000's.  Hoping for the best but even if it sounds the same I guess my amp and dac will finally match


----------



## Lolito

damintoell said:


> Talk me out of buying the A90. Or not!
> 
> I'm in the market for a fully-balanced solid state headphone amp.  I've got the Loxjie P20 right now, and I like it (I've upgraded the tubes and power supply and put in socket savers, just for context), but now I'm interested in something that's solid state with much more power.
> 
> ...



I´m on the same boat. I think Jotenheim2 will be. People who got the jot2 now, owned a90 before, sold a90. They say A90 it's like hospital clinical... like singer always sounds few years younger... measures very good, sounds too much... clean... jot2 more class A sound... proper real knob, 100$ less price... 5 years warranty fr the Schiit. If you are in USA, I think it's very clear what's best to get at the moment, no?


----------



## Brando (Feb 4, 2021)

I just got my new A90 hooked up top my D90 (rca) and right away noticed buzzing/static noises when I move my mouse and open programs.  This is with the usb cable that came with the D90 hooked to my pc which is my source for everything.  It didn't happen with the THX AAA 789 and nothing else has changed.  Has anyone found the fix yet?


----------



## Brando

double post


----------



## damintoell

Brando said:


> I just got my new A90 hooked up top my D90 and right away noticed buzzing/static noises when I move my mouse and open programs.  This is with the usb cable that came with the D90 hooked to my pc which is my source for everything.  It didn't happen with the THX AAA 789 and nothing else has changed.  Has anyone found the fix yet?


How do you have the D90 connected to the A90?  Are you using RCA cables?  My understanding is that the noise issues can be avoided if you use the balanced XLR connection instead.


----------



## Poganin

Brando said:


> I just got my new A90 hooked up top my D90 (rca) and right away noticed buzzing/static noises when I move my mouse and open programs.  This is with the usb cable that came with the D90 hooked to my pc which is my source for everything.  It didn't happen with the THX AAA 789 and nothing else has changed.  Has anyone found the fix yet?


I had the same thing with my Feliks Audio Echo connected to Aune S6 which was connected via USB to my PC. The USB cable was the source of the noise, but it disappeared when both the DAC and the AMP were connected to the same power strip. Try that.


----------



## Brando (Feb 4, 2021)

The D90 is connected to the A90 with some 6" schiit audio rca cables.  The A90 and D90 are both plugged into the same tripp lite conditioner.  If I use balanced xlr between the D90 and A90 will I still have single ended output?  My ah-d7000's don't have balanced cables.

this is the line conditioner https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-LC1800-Conditioner-Outlet/dp/B0000514G8


----------



## Vercingetirex

Brando said:


> The D90 is connected to the A90 with some 6" schiit audio rca cables.  The A90 and D90 are both plugged into the same tripp lite conditioner.  *If I use balanced xlr between the D90 and A90 will I still have single ended output?*  My ah-d7000's don't have balanced cables.
> 
> this is the line conditioner https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-LC1800-Conditioner-Outlet/dp/B0000514G8



Yes.


----------



## damintoell

Yes, you can still use single-ended headphones when using the balanced input.


----------



## Brando (Feb 4, 2021)

Ok thanks guys.  Looks like they don't cost much. https://www.amazon.com/Audio-2000s-...hild=1&keywords=xlr+6"&qid=1612472483&sr=8-37

EDIT: Only heard a few songs so far but as long as the crackling is drowned out by music the amp sounds fantastic.  Still in the process of passing judgement but if the xlr cables work out it seems like a keeper.  I just can't fathom why they would include rca inputs if they don't work correctly.  The thx 789 had no issue with the same setup.


----------



## Vercingetirex

Brando said:


> thx 789



it was also fake balanced


----------



## Brando (Feb 4, 2021)

Vercingetirex said:


> it was also fake balanced


I guess that's another positive to switching to the A90.  I can finally go true balanced if I get my phones cables switched.  I feel bad for anyone that gets this and only has rca out but alls well that ends well I guess.

EDIT: got it hooked up with optical until the balanced cables show up.  No crackle now, just super clear sound.  It's actually pretty insane.  I could be imagining it but the A90 seems to have it's own character compared to the thx 789.  That shouldn't be possible since they both have specs beyond human hearing supposedly, but I feel like there's something more to it somehow.


----------



## Vercingetirex

Lolito said:


> I´m on the same boat. I think Jotenheim2 will be. People who got the jot2 now, owned a90 before, sold a90. They say A90 it's like hospital clinical... like singer always sounds few years younger... measures very good, sounds too much... clean... jot2 more class A sound... proper real knob, 100$ less price... 5 years warranty fr the Schiit. If you are in USA, I think it's very clear what's best to get at the moment, no?



I am wondering how the Jot 2 compares to the newer SMSL SP400 amp or the Flux 10.


----------



## Brando

Switching from rca to xlr interconnects worked like a charm.  No more pc noise interference.  Just perfect sound.  After listening for a couple days my ah-d7000's have never sounded so good.  The thx 789 is a great amp but somehow the A90 seems more clear and layered.  They also add a little something that these phones needed.  A little crispness.  Not sure why that is since they should theoretically sound identical but I'm enjoying it a lot.  I could be suffering from new toy syndrome but it seems real.


----------



## Gorillaphant

Any recommendations for a DAC to pair up with an A90 for a bit of a warmer sound? 

Currently using a Topping D50S connected via RCA. I had my eye on the D90 or possibly the RME ADI 2 for later this year, but just wondering if there are better options available (or slated to be released later this year).


----------



## LightBlue77

I use Aune s8 with a90, no mqa support but punchy detailed sound into fostex th909.


----------



## Vercingetirex

Gorillaphant said:


> for a bit of a warmer sound?



Bifrost 2


----------



## Lolito

F#&K mqa


----------



## Lolito

Gorillaphant said:


> Any recommendations for a DAC to pair up with an A90 for a bit of a warmer sound?
> 
> Currently using a Topping D50S connected via RCA. I had my eye on the D90 or possibly the RME ADI 2 for later this year, but just wondering if there are better options available (or slated to be released later this year).



modi multibit, or bifrost. or audio GD, but for bifrost 2 money I would jump on the denafrips ares 2, though.


----------



## Vercingetirex

Lolito said:


> F#&K mqa



In some cases MQA sounds worse. So i agree completely. I wouldn't buy a DAC on the basis of if it can decode MQA


----------



## LightBlue77

In some cases some users lie.
No need to prove or argue this, just as your statement doesn't.


----------



## Spareribs

Gorgeous amp. I would possibly consider this amp sometime in the future. I really like the op amp sound.


----------



## koursaros

I received my A90 a couple of days ago and all had been great.
I noticed today though that in a specific volume spectrum, very low volume, the channels get imbalanced.
This is happening on both the balanced and unbalanced output, both on my headphones and IEMs rotated also just to make sure it's not my ears.
If a lower the volume more or a raise it more then the stage gets centered again, volume start to match, or at least it's not noticeable anymore.
Do you believe that this is a good cause to return it? Could it be that this is part of a bigger issue?
Besides my OCD this volume is too low to be usable either way for now, unless I get something that is sensitive enough to need it.


----------



## Arniesb

koursaros said:


> I received my A90 a couple of days ago and all had been great.
> I noticed today though that in a specific volume spectrum, very low volume, the channels get imbalanced.
> This is happening on both the balanced and unbalanced output, both on my headphones and IEMs rotated also just to make sure it's not my ears.
> If a lower the volume more or a raise it more then the stage gets centered again, volume start to match, or at least it's not noticeable anymore.
> ...


Lol, most of the wolume controls have that.
Except dact or ladder type ones.


----------



## ostewart

koursaros said:


> I received my A90 a couple of days ago and all had been great.
> I noticed today though that in a specific volume spectrum, very low volume, the channels get imbalanced.
> This is happening on both the balanced and unbalanced output, both on my headphones and IEMs rotated also just to make sure it's not my ears.
> If a lower the volume more or a raise it more then the stage gets centered again, volume start to match, or at least it's not noticeable anymore.
> ...



Pretty much any device with a regular analogue volume pot like this will have imbalance at low volumes.

You have to go with stepped attenuators to get rid of it, which usually adds a lot to the cost.


----------



## koursaros

ostewart said:


> Pretty much any device with a regular analogue volume pot like this will have imbalance at low volumes.
> 
> You have to go with stepped attenuators to get rid of it, which usually adds a lot to the cost.



Jumped to A90 from an SH-9 and before that I used to have an Atom and I had never experienced it in the past. 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sebbai (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey folks! I just got the A90 after reading some impressions here, I’m very happy with the life it gave to my Monolith m1060.

But I have a question about possible faulty unit?
Just got the Sennheiser HD560s which has 120 ohms resistance and sensitivity of 110db/v max power handling of 200mW.
I’m playing at max volume on high gain, which should damage my ears, right? But I can listen comfortably. Source from audio is a LG G7 ThinQ quad dac with 2Vrms output.

Should I contact the dealer? I just think it’s wired, beginning to think the m1060 sounded just as “lively” with my iBasso DX160. And the impression was just the new toy syndrome.

Could anyone else check if single ended output at high gain max volume is listenable on their Senn560s?

EDIT: Sorry for stupid question above, I’m new to this hobby. For others who try to push you headphones to the limit over max volume capabilities, don’t do it. Can damage voice coils. Reach max (enjoyable) volume on Sennheiser HD 560s at medium gain 2 o’clock.

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/power-impedance-etc/


----------



## koursaros

Sebbai said:


> Hey folks! I just got the A90 after reading some impressions here, I’m very happy with the life it gave to my Monolith m1060.
> 
> But I have a question about possible faulty unit?
> Just got the Sennheiser HD560s which has 120 ohms resistance and sensitivity of 110db/v max power handling of 200mW.
> ...



So I'm using the HD660s feeding it from the SU-9 at approximately 4Vrms and I cannot get higher than a quarter in the volume knob on low gain.
I would say check that any digital sound level is maxed out first since this sounds suspicious otherwise.


----------



## Sebbai (Feb 17, 2021)

koursaros said:


> So I'm using the HD660s feeding it from the SU-9 at approximately 4Vrms and I cannot get higher than a quarter in the volume knob on low gain.
> I would say check that any digital sound level is maxed out first since this sounds suspicious otherwise.



Thanks for the reply! Are you using balanced output?

Input balanced or not shouldn’t matter, according to the specs on their website.

Also tried ibasso single ended, which delivers 3.2Vrms. Both LG and Ibasso at max volume PO out high gain


----------



## MatW

I'm currently listening with the Sony MDR-Z1R, and the volume dial is at 9 o clock in low gain.. Balanced.


----------



## koursaros

Sebbai said:


> Thanks for the reply! Are you using balanced output?
> 
> Input balanced or not shouldn’t matter, according to the specs on their website.
> 
> Also tried ibasso single ended, which delivers 3.2Vrms. Both LG and Ibasso at max volume PO out high gain


I was using single-ended for a while and then switched to balanced. With balance I had to lower the volume from the DAC to have some sound control actually.


----------



## LightBlue77

Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yayay!! I feel for you Bro!


----------



## Poganin

That's really unfortunate. Pretty costly failure


----------



## koursaros

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


I will never listen relaxed again.
Is that a thing in general or should we blame chifi?


----------



## Poganin

koursaros said:


> I will never listen relaxed again.
> Is that a thing in general or should we blame chifi?


Any piece of electronic equipment can develop a fault and break. This is not limited to Chinese products or headphone amplifiers.


----------



## ra990

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


That's crazy! So sorry to hear that. Do you know how it happened, what caused it? Did you have any issues with the power in your house?


----------



## koursaros

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


Could you please also let us know your serial number?
I really hope you manage to get a reimbursement for your headphones from topping. Hope its not too ideal.


----------



## Chibs

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.






I just got mine yesterday.. Not exactly reassuring to say the least. Is there anything I can do to avoid something like this happening? Should I leave my headphones unattached while not in use?
The amp does sound good 😅

Chibs


----------



## jonathan c

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


Was the A90 plugged into any surge protector or power conditioning device? Did you mix any balanced with unbalanced connections?


----------



## LightBlue77 (Feb 19, 2021)

it was plugged to a normal power splitter, not the cheapest one but not too expensive either. i thought of some power overcharge but in the same time i had the aune s8 dac and the laptop connected to the splitter and they're both fine. The building i live is rather new so i expect good power cables and equipment but you never know.
don't think i can get any refund from anyone even if it might still be in warranty period but i lost the messages from the guy who sold it to me, some 5-6 months ago, even more. i have to check the boxes, i think he sent me the invoice and warranty from our local dealer, actually country wide dealer, some 3-400 km away from me.
i'm not an electronic engineer but have some technical background and i think the unit itself just got toast. it smells awful from all connectors, power socket, single, balanced inputs and outputs. i was using balanced connection from aune into a90 and was listening via the 4.4mm balanced output. But this shouldn't matter, if they made it possible to mix signals, they should protect it. as mentioned in many places, the quality control seems to be close to none. Not sure how serial number helps here, but i'll make a picture.


----------



## LightBlue77

I have the invoice, it was issued in August so should be in warranty period. As for the serial number:


----------



## zeromacro

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.



This is some nightmare scenario for any head-fi'er 

Sorry to hear that. Hope they at least replace the A90.


----------



## koursaros

LightBlue77 said:


> I have the invoice, it was issued in August so should be in warranty period. As for the serial number:


Hm by googling a bit there were some issues with L30s and they issued a `silent?` recall for serial numbers older than 2012 from what I've read. Not sure how much of the architecture is the same though, won't say more cause I honestly don't know. The least they can do is replace the amp. Sorry for that situation..


----------



## Chibs

LightBlue77 said:


> I have the invoice, it was issued in August so should be in warranty period. As for the serial number:


Man that fluffing sucks!

I'm going to get a UPS for all my audio gear just to be safe. Sounds like that wouldn't have made any difference in your case however. Let us know if you're able to get a replacement.

Chibs


----------



## Lolito

the glory chi-fi !!!!!!


----------



## newtophones07 (Feb 19, 2021)

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.



I would message John Yang over at ASR, and you may at least get the amp replaced.  Typically Topping pays for shipping both ways on device failures, im attempts to locate design issues.  So you bought this amp used, have you asked the owner for any details?  Have you tried to open it, to take pictures of the board, to locate the  epicenter of the shorts?  Better yet, try the replacement route before you break the seal of course. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LightBlue77

It was used just a bit so almost new since it was bought in August 2020 and he sold it to me around September or so. I could open it, but I will try to get in touch with the local dealer, as I said, i found the invoice. Not the warranty paper itself which usually is required, it should have the matching serial number. 
The most upsetting is the loss of headphones, maybe I could also replace the driver, both of them actually.


----------



## Lalerfy

LightBlue77 said:


> It was used just a bit so almost new since it was bought in August 2020 and he sold it to me around September or so. I could open it, but I will try to get in touch with the local dealer, as I said, i found the invoice. Not the warranty paper itself which usually is required, it should have the matching serial number.
> The most upsetting is the loss of headphones, maybe I could also replace the driver, both of them actually.


Can you take some photos of the burnt part of the circuit board ??


----------



## raoultrifan

LightBlue77 said:


> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.


Hope it's still under warranty and you can swap it for a new one. If not, then please open it up and do some pics for the eternity's sake.


----------



## raoultrifan

Poganin said:


> Any piece of electronic equipment can develop a fault and break. This is not limited to Chinese products or headphone amplifiers.


Correct, of course, but this is why cars have breaks with failover mechanisms, like every amp should have a protection for DC on outputs. The output protection of A90 should operate when a catastrophic event appears, I wonder why it didn't kicked in this time.


----------



## LightBlue77

If I can't get a replacement, I will open it and maybe show it to an electronic engineer so he would make sense of what happened.


----------



## MakubexGB

Funny coincidence, my A90 went kaput yesterday. It developed this loud crackling and popping on all outputs at any gain and volume, whether it's connected to a source or not.

I purchased mine on October 2020 from Amazon (shipped by Amazon but the seller is Aoshida HiFi-US). I contacted the seller to see about warranty service since Topping advises to contact the seller first. I got a timely reply but they ask for some weird stuff like to take a video and send it to them. Video of what? It's an audio defect. My detailed description should be enough. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Lolito

MakubexGB said:


> Funny coincidence, my A90 went kaput yesterday. It developed this loud crackling and popping on all outputs at any gain and volume, whether it's connected to a source or not.
> 
> I purchased mine on October 2020 from Amazon (shipped by Amazon but the seller is Aoshida HiFi-US). I contacted the seller to see about warranty service since Topping advises to contact the seller first. I got a timely reply but they ask for some weird stuff like to take a video and send it to them. Video of what? It's an audio defect. My detailed description should be enough. We'll see how it goes.


chinese commerce require a video to show the problem, to start with. topping is chinese. if the video is not send, problem finished for them. if video is sent, step two...


----------



## MakubexGB

Lolito said:


> chinese commerce require a video to show the problem, to start with. topping is chinese. if the video is not send, problem finished for them. if video is sent, step two...


Well damn, good to know. I guess I'll show them a video of the A90 just sitting there. Maybe I can catch a popping or two from my headphone in the video.


----------



## Lalerfy

MakubexGB said:


> Well damn, good to know. I guess I'll show them a video of the A90 just sitting there. Maybe I can catch a popping or two from my headphone in the video.


Did the A90 blow your headphones too ??


----------



## Baten

Lalerfy said:


> Did the A90 blow your headphones too ??


I don't think that's what he's saying, no.


----------



## MakubexGB

Lalerfy said:


> Did the A90 blow your headphones too ??


Luckily, no. I had my Ether 2 connected at the time. I immediately tested them on a different amp and they still work fine.


----------



## Lalerfy

MakubexGB said:


> Luckily, no. I had my Ether 2 connected at the time. I immediately tested them on a different amp and they still work fine.


Okay, that's good to hear, do you have static where you live due to cold dry winters ??


----------



## MakubexGB

Lalerfy said:


> Okay, that's good to hear, do you have static where you live due to cold dry winters ??


I do. It's not extremely cold where I live but it does get cold and dry.


----------



## LightBlue77

Then I'll send them a video also, too bad it doesn't catch the smell of burned circuits, it's still persistent after 2 days since the incident.


----------



## koursaros

MakubexGB said:


> Funny coincidence, my A90 went kaput yesterday. It developed this loud crackling and popping on all outputs at any gain and volume, whether it's connected to a source or not.
> 
> I purchased mine on October 2020 from Amazon (shipped by Amazon but the seller is Aoshida HiFi-US). I contacted the seller to see about warranty service since Topping advises to contact the seller first. I got a timely reply but they ask for some weird stuff like to take a video and send it to them. Video of what? It's an audio defect. My detailed description should be enough. We'll see how it goes.


Hey there, could you maybe also provide us with the Serial Number of your Amp?


----------



## MakubexGB

koursaros said:


> Hey there, could you maybe also provide us with the Serial Number of your Amp?


Here you go


----------



## MakubexGB

The seller got back to me. I gotta ship my A90 to China for warranty service . It makes sense but it's certainly something I'll need to remember to take into account when deciding what product to purchase and where to purchase it from. That said, I already ordered a Burson Soloist 3X Performance as my replacement amp so I might end up having to ship this one to Australia for warranty service if I ever need it.


----------



## LightBlue77

Burson is on another level of quality control, they ofer 10 years warranty.


----------



## koursaros

MakubexGB said:


> Here you go


So it seems these are on the same batch.
I started using my IEMs on balanced 4.4 and sometimes i can hear an electronic crackling.
Kinda like a robot is burping I guess.
So despite being a later batch I figured I will get off this train.
I contacted my seller and they told me they don't have any reports for A90s only for L30s, but I'm still returning it.
If anyone has any suggestion for a linear AMP ideally with a 4.4mm output I would be very happy to listen.
I feel that in general Chinese products are very attractive due to price and their new constant iterations.
But I cannot justify buying something that has QC issues or that I will have to change it in 2 years cause it broke right after the warranty.
Maybe by then, it's going to be an old product for them and not even repair it.


----------



## LightBlue77

in the meantime, our country dealer accepted to receive back the unit, so no need to send it to China. Hopefully they will replace it with one in a new, presumably good, batch. But this issues make me worry.


----------



## koursaros

LightBlue77 said:


> in the meantime, our country dealer accepted to receive back the unit, so no need to send it to China. Hopefully they will replace it with one in a new, presumably good, batch. But this issues make me worry.


This might be related https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ne-amplifier-review.13592/page-55#post-460137.


----------



## S0undJunk1e

Lolito said:


> modi multibit, or bifrost. or audio GD, but for bifrost 2 money I would jump on the denafrips ares 2, though.


I'll second the Ares II


----------



## Brando

Damn I just got mine a few weeks ago.  Hopefully it's a late enough build to have had any issues ironed out.  D90/A90 with AH-D7000's and dekoni elite hybrid pads is the most perfect sound I've experienced.  Please don't die :C


----------



## LightBlue77

i wouldn't worry if it is in warranty period and it dies. it is still bad if it dies right after though.
The big issue would be if it brakes the headphones. No parties, neither topping nor the headphone manufacturer will pay for it.


----------



## koursaros

LightBlue77 said:


> i wouldn't worry if it is in warranty period and it dies. it is still bad if it dies right after though.
> The big issue would be if it brakes the headphones. No parties, neither topping nor the headphone manufacturer will pay for it.


This wasn't even registered as a worry for me before I read your post.
IMHO I feel it's pretty sad for topping not to step up and say, well we made a design error that we couldn't have foretold in our QC but we will reimburse you on this.
Maybe too Utopic.
So in your case will you be able to replace the drivers at least?


----------



## MakubexGB

LightBlue77 said:


> i wouldn't worry if it is in warranty period and it dies. it is still bad if it dies right after though.
> The big issue would be if it brakes the headphones. No parties, neither topping nor the headphone manufacturer will pay for it.


I wouldn't worry if I was dealing with local companies but I'd still worry if having to deal with warranty service from all the way in China when in the US, as it might take a while. So far the seller handling mine has been responsive but it's a more, let's say annoying, process than the usual local warranty service. One thing that they require is to send in all accessories, as if I was returning the amp to the store. So when I sent them pictures of the unit that I'm sending back, per their request, I sent them pictures of all I have at this point which is the amp and power cord. They saw the pictures and came back asking about the 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter, lol! I have a bunch. I don't know which one came with them amp so I guess I'll take a pic of whichever I think it is and ask them if it's what they want.

So in addition to jumping through those kind of hoops, I still need to ship the amp to China at my expense with very specific instructions, such as declaring the package as being worth specifically $20 to get around import taxes. I get trying to avoid those but if the package happens to get lost then I'm stuck with only getting $20 back at best. However if I declare a higher value then they want me to pay any fees they might incur. Then take into account turnaround time. I couldn't say at this stage how long it'll take before I get a replacement unit from them but I wouldn't be surprised if it's months. I hope I'm wrong about that. Luckily, I'm in the position where I can simply purchase another amp and just sell the A90 when I do get the replacement but if I wasn't, waiting for this kind of international turnaround would suuuck. But again, turnaround time is still a speculation.


----------



## LightBlue77

koursaros said:


> So in your case will you be able to replace the drivers at least?


at this moment i only can say that i hope so :|


----------



## dmac6419

MakubexGB said:


> I wouldn't worry if I was dealing with local companies but I'd still worry if having to deal with warranty service from all the way in China when in the US, as it might take a while. So far the seller handling mine has been responsive but it's a more, let's say annoying, process than the usual local warranty service. One thing that they require is to send in all accessories, as if I was returning the amp to the store. So when I sent them pictures of the unit that I'm sending back, per their request, I sent them pictures of all I have at this point which is the amp and power cord. They saw the pictures and came back asking about the 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter, lol! I have a bunch. I don't know which one came with them amp so I guess I'll take a pic of whichever I think it is and ask them if it's what they want.
> 
> So in addition to jumping through those kind of hoops, I still need to ship the amp to China at my expense with very specific instructions, such as declaring the package as being worth specifically $20 to get around import taxes. I get trying to avoid those but if the package happens to get lost then I'm stuck with only getting $20 back at best. However if I declare a higher value then they want me to pay any fees they might incur. Then take into account turnaround time. I couldn't say at this stage how long it'll take before I get a replacement unit from them but I wouldn't be surprised if it's months. I hope I'm wrong about that. Luckily, I'm in the position where I can simply purchase another amp and just sell the A90 when I do get the replacement but if I wasn't, waiting for this kind of international turnaround would suuuck. But again, turnaround time is still a speculation.


No adapters came with the amp,only the power cord and USB cable,that's all that came in my A90 box.


----------



## MakubexGB

dmac6419 said:


> No adapters came with the amp,only the power cord and USB cable,that's all that came in my A90 box.


Good to know. I honestly don't remember.


----------



## dmac6419

MakubexGB said:


> Good to know. I honestly don't remember.


Just looked on topping site for A90 adapter is included, my bad and two card's warranty and something else,send them too just in case.


----------



## LightBlue77

i also had the adapter and sent it back too.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Come to this thread because I just listened to D90 today. Great stuff with great price. I can say I'm satisfied with the performance/ratio really well. Deep black background, timbre accuracy, decay accuracy, and how everything seems tight and controlled. Love the clarty on treble, vocal seems neutral, not too dry, with nice present of deep bass.

However, the A90 problem that people talk here, indeed surprise me not in good way


----------



## Gorillaphant

Lolito said:


> modi multibit, or bifrost. or audio GD, but for bifrost 2 money I would jump on the denafrips ares 2, though.


I currently have my eye on the Bifrost and the Ares 2. Honestly, I do like the aesthetics of the Bifrost 2 a bit better but otherwise both seem like they would serve my purposes. I feel like I will most likely revisit this thread and ask the same question towards the end of this year, assuming some new stuff gets released.

Initially I also was looking at the D90 and the RME ADI2, but it seems like those would not be the best options if I want a warmer sound.


----------



## MakubexGB

Gorillaphant said:


> I currently have my eye on the Bifrost and the Ares 2. Honestly, I do like the aesthetics of the Bifrost 2 a bit better but otherwise both seem like they would serve my purposes. I feel like I will most likely revisit this thread and ask the same question towards the end of this year, assuming some new stuff gets released.
> 
> Initially I also was looking at the D90 and the RME ADI2, but it seems like those would not be the best options if I want a warmer sound.


After watching this comparison, I think I'd go with the Bifrost 2 myself:


----------



## networkn

Hi. 
How can I compare the SE performance of the A90, to the SE performance of the Carbon X? I don't have a way of listening to the A90, but one of my primary reasons to consider the A90 to replace my Carbon X, is I want a 1 stop Amp that can handle all my headphones well, rather than have one for SE and one for Balanced.

I think the Carbon X is considered "warm", the A90 Neutral? I am a little concerned it might exagerate the analytical nature of the HD800S which is my primary listening Headphones.

Cheers


----------



## Gorillaphant

MakubexGB said:


> After watching this comparison, I think I'd go with the Bifrost 2 myself:



Skipped around in the video a bit and it seems like a good option for sure. I'll keep an eye out for used listings. Otherwise, perhaps something new and interesting will be released later this year.


----------



## Baten

networkn said:


> Hi.
> How can I compare the SE performance of the A90, to the SE performance of the Carbon X? I don't have a way of listening to the A90, but one of my primary reasons to consider the A90 to replace my Carbon X, is I want a 1 stop Amp that can handle all my headphones well, rather than have one for SE and one for Balanced.
> 
> I think the Carbon X is considered "warm", the A90 Neutral? I am a little concerned it might exagerate the analytical nature of the HD800S which is my primary listening Headphones.
> ...


Carbon X SE is really quite bad so A90 is going to be an upgrade


----------



## networkn

Baten said:


> Carbon X SE is really quite bad so A90 is going to be an upgrade



How are you determining that?


----------



## Baten

networkn said:


> How are you determining that?


Carbon X is really *meant* to be used balanced, not unlike the Liquid Platinum from same designer. if you are using it SE you're really not doing it justice.


----------



## networkn

Sure, I get that, however, I am trying to learn, and in terms of comparing measurement sheets, what/how do I compare them, to know how they compare SE?


----------



## SludgeSwan

koursaros said:


> This wasn't even registered as a worry for me before I read your post.
> IMHO I feel it's pretty sad for topping not to step up and say, well we made a design error that we couldn't have foretold in our QC but we will reimburse you on this.
> Maybe too Utopic.
> So in your case will you be able to replace the drivers at least?


I also own an A90 and wrote John Yang a PM over at ASR. He replied saying that the A90 doesn't have the electrostatic discharge problem that made several L30s go bust, as the design of the two amps is different. He said he doesn't know what could have caused the problem reported here...


----------



## LightBlue77

can you give me his email? i will tell him to get in contact to our dealer, maybe they will send him my toast unit. thanks.


----------



## SludgeSwan

LightBlue77 said:


> can you give me his email? i will tell him to get in contact to our dealer, maybe they will send him my toast unit. thanks.


Don't have his email address, sorry. You'll have to sign up at Audio Science Review and contact him there via PM. His username is JohnYang1997


----------



## greasyelbows

Has anyone tried a k340 with the a90 before? Running mine off a Project Ember right now, not at all unsatisfied but I'm curious as to how it'd go with the a90, esp with the balanced output.


----------



## alexdemaet

Does the topping a90 have enough power to drive the IESL? Is there also a simular cable like the one for the rme adi 2pro?


----------



## alexdemaet

With IESL I mean the iFi Audio IESL (info https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ifi-audio-pro-iesl-the-official-thread.852364/page-21)


----------



## Baten

alexdemaet said:


> Does the topping a90 have enough power to drive the IESL? Is there also a simular cable like the one for the rme adi 2pro?


This cable is only needed because the RME has two TRS jacks in front. The A90 already has 4-pin XLR female. You don't need such cable nor can you even use one.


----------



## alexdemaet

Thanks . No one tried to the Topping A90 with the IESL yet?


----------



## alexdemaet (Mar 2, 2021)

the iesl needs power and control to sound good. my 3.5 watt class a dynalo is to weak, the dynahi with 15 watt class a is perfect. the sony vfet with 20 watt stunnig. the sound quality i get out the sony vfet / iesl combo beats a stax srm-727 easy. the iesl is capable and scales up with the amp you are using. i think only a few headphones amp are potent enough for the iesl. but if you have a nice (class a) amp with around 20-50 watt and electrostatic headphones the iesl is a great joy to use. it's not a phrotesis in contrast to a standalone electrostatic amp but a great possibility to get a better match of the audio chain you are listening to.

What is the recommended output of a headphone amplifier to pair with the iESL Pro?

*Answer:* We recommend an output of at least 10V into 16 Ohm or 20V into > 16 Ohm to drive the iESL.


----------



## alexdemaet

Baten said:


> This cable is only needed because the RME has two TRS jacks in front. The A90 already has 4-pin XLR female. You don't need such cable nor can you even use one.


So I could use a 4 pin xlr extension cable between the hpa output of the A90 and the 4pin input of the iFi IESL ?


----------



## Baten

alexdemaet said:


> So I could use a 4 pin xlr extension cable between the hpa output of the A90 and the 4pin input of the iFi IESL ?


You're linking 5-pin XLR cables so those are the wrong kind.

But why do this? Why not just use the XLR-pre outs on the back of A90 to connect to IESL? They are the same as the headphone output, ready to connect to upstream devices, specifically ....


----------



## alexdemaet

Because the IESL is an energizer, it is not a regular device like an amplifier.


----------



## Baten

alexdemaet said:


> Because the IESL is an energizer, it is not a regular device like an amplifier.


Ah I see, you need 4-pin balanced input on the back. got it. The cable you linked is 5-pin
You need one like this: https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a18-4p.html


----------



## alexdemaet (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks. I believe The topping a90 hpa has more power then the rme adi-2 pro headphone in balanced mode, so it should be able to drive the iesl with electrostatic headphones

Rme adi-2 pro: 
*Balanced Phones mode*
As before, but:
• Output levels at 0 dBFS: Hi-Power off +13 dBu (3.46 V), Hi-Power On +28 dBu (19.5 V)
• Output impedance: 0.2 Ohm
• Signal to Noise ratio (SNR) @ +28 dBu: 120 dB RMS unweighted, 123 dBA
• Signal to Noise ratio (SNR) @ +13 dBu: 118.4 dB RMS unweighted, 122 dBA
• Output level at 0 dBFS, Hi-Power On, load 150 Ohm or up: +28 dBu (19.5 V)
• Output level at 0 dBFS, Hi-Power Off, load 8 Ohm or up: +13 dBu (3.46 V)
• Max power @ 0.001% THD: 2.9 W per channel

Topping a90:


----------



## Chibs (Mar 2, 2021)

Returned my A90 today and ordered a completely different amp, here are my reasons & nitpicks.

1) I believe it was an upgrade from my THX 789 but not significantly so. I think my 2 year old Thx amp still represents a great value even today. I love it's auto shut off feature and I've never had a single problem using it daily.

2) I dislike the A90 volume nob. It feels wrong. Why would Topping deliberately make it more awkward by tapering the part you need to interact with? More of a nitpick but my amp is quite a reach away on a large desk and this makes it a bit harder to use. A minor annoyance and not a deal breaker.

3) That member a few pages back who had their amp completely destroy a pair of headphones. This WAS a deal breaker & the nail in the coffin for me. I no longer trust this amp with multi thousand dollar headphones. Even if there's only a 2% chance this can happen, it's not worth the risk. Once there was a little bit of doubt there, I knew that it would effect my listening experience and that killed it for me. Luckily, I was still within my return window.



> Be aware today my A90 fried itself and it is useless now. The smell of burned circuits... even now after one hour i sense it.
> But this is not all, it also broke the headphones i was listening, fostex th909  at one moment suddenly started to hear some buzzes, clicks and snaps, now the left driver is dead, right driver sounds bad too. even the 4.4mm jack was smelling also.
> So be warned. i had it with topping, too bad, i was enjoying it. Hopefully the dac is ok,didn't tested it yet but it was still up and no smell.



Topping a90 has stellar measurements and reviews. It sounds great and is reasonably priced. I just don't trust it. I sincerely hope Topping improves their QC and takes care of that person / compensates them for their damaged headphones.

Chibs


----------



## Flip80

Chibs said:


> Returned my A90 today and ordered a completely different amp, here are my reasons & nitpicks.
> 
> 1) I believe it was an upgrade from my THX 789 but not significantly so. I think my 2 year old Thx amp still represents a great value even today. I love it's auto shut off feature and I've never had a single problem using it daily.
> 
> ...


Nice pic! May I ask where you picked that amp rack up? Thanks!


----------



## Chibs

Flip80 said:


> Nice pic! May I ask where you picked that amp rack up? Thanks!



It's a monitor stand from Amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B079FPT1VX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## alexdemaet

Baten said:


> Ah I see, you need 4-pin balanced input on the back. got it. The cable you linked is 5-pin
> You need one like this: https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a18-4p.html


These cables come from China. It would take a while before they arrive in Belgium(?). Would it be hard to build one on your own? I just do not know which wires I will have to solder on the XLR pins. 3 pin XLR is easier


----------



## alexdemaet

Baten said:


> Ah I see, you need 4-pin balanced input on the back. got it. The cable you linked is 5-pin
> You need one like this: https://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a18-4p.html


Or this one from Beyerdynamic. https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/wa-optg.html . I can't really see the male side but in the description I can read: 

4-pol Mini-XLR (M) - 4-pol Mini-XLR (F)


----------



## Baten

alexdemaet said:


> Or this one from Beyerdynamic. https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/wa-optg.html . I can't really see the male side but in the description I can read:
> 
> 4-pol Mini-XLR (M) - 4-pol Mini-XLR (F)


This is mini XLR, something completely different again 



alexdemaet said:


> These cables come from China. It would take a while before they arrive in Belgium(?). Would it be hard to build one on your own? I just do not know which wires I will have to solder on the XLR pins. 3 pin XLR is easier


I'm also Belgian actually. ghent audio cables arrive relatively quickly!


----------



## alexdemaet

alexdemaet said:


> Or this one from Beyerdynamic. https://europe.beyerdynamic.com/wa-optg.html . I can't really see the male side but in the description I can read:
> 
> 4-pol Mini-XLR (M) - 4-pol Mini-XLR (F)


The mini 4 pin layout is not the same as the ordinary 4 pin layout


----------



## alexdemaet

Chibs said:


> It's a monitor stand from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B079FPT1VX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/my-diy-balanced-headphone-cable-webpage.689425/


----------



## PhazeCrive

Just got the HD 560s. My phone and computer can power it to deafening levels while STILL sounding great, but I'm still interested in a dac and amp. Would the Flux FCN-10 or Topping A90 stack be a better choice?


----------



## Baten

PhazeCrive said:


> Just got the HD 560s. My phone and computer can power it to deafening levels while STILL sounding great, but I'm still interested in a dac and amp. Would the Flux FCN-10 or Topping A90 stack be a better choice?


For a mere HD560???

just get Fiio K5 Pro, or Atom DAC+amp, or Modi3+Magni3, or L30+E30. So many budget options


----------



## LightBlue77

Update from the local dealer: on monday, they will send me a new amplifier  should i use it though?


----------



## Chibs (Mar 5, 2021)

LightBlue77 said:


> Update from the local dealer: on monday, they will send me a new amplifier  should i use it though?


Are they going to replace your headphones too?

This is where my Topping A90 used to be, so that explains my opinion 🔥🔥


----------



## Flip80

PhazeCrive said:


> Just got the HD 560s. My phone and computer can power it to deafening levels while STILL sounding great, but I'm still interested in a dac and amp. Would the Flux FCN-10 or Topping A90 stack be a better choice?


Sounds like a ton of overkill. Unless you plan to upgrade from the 560s in the near future.


----------



## Cevisi

Chibs said:


> Are they going to replace your headphones too?
> 
> This is where my Topping A90 used to be, so that explains my opinion 🔥🔥


Is it worth getting an external amp for the adi ?


----------



## Chibs

Cevisi said:


> Is it worth getting an external amp for the adi ?


For me it was.


----------



## alexdemaet

Chibs said:


> For me it was.


The adi-2 sounds closer to me when using the bright ps1000e. I still have to compare it with  the a90 and beyerdynamic t1.2 600 ohm


----------



## robetzel

Chibs said:


> Returned my A90 today and ordered a completely different amp, here are my reasons & nitpicks.
> 
> 1) I believe it was an upgrade from my THX 789 but not significantly so. I think my 2 year old Thx amp still represents a great value even today. I love it's auto shut off feature and I've never had a single problem using it daily.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the knob could be better.

This is the first time I've read about a failure - are there many other documented meltdowns for the A90?


----------



## LightBlue77 (Mar 9, 2021)

i don't think any manufacturer will ever compensate for additional damaged devices, for sure they would start mumbling about what proof i have that their device broke the headphones and if I am not just trying to impute them for the broken headphones and found the right opportunity to earn back the ~2000 usd worth.
anyway, i will receive a new amplifier soon, but as i said, i had it with topping since this issue happened to others and not just a few times.


----------



## Poganin (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, me too. I was looking at D+A90 stack, but after the recent reports of failures in Topping products I think I'll go with something else. Gustard, for example.


----------



## Marutks

Poganin said:


> Yeah, me too. I was looking at D+A90 stack, but after the recent reports of failures in Topping products I think I'll go with something else. Gustard, for example.


RME ADI 2 is a great alternative. 

But I haven't heard of a D90 destroying someones headphones.


----------



## Poganin

Yeah, I made a mistake. I meant the A90 of course.
I've heard a lot of good things about RME ADI 2, but it's a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## Wladimir

But it's worth a lot more than it costs.


----------



## LightBlue77

new topping a90 in the house... to use or not to use? anyone from my country wants a brand new unit?


----------



## Lolito

topping is very low quality, just like the competition really, schitt is not better, smsl not better, ifi not better, etc...


----------



## Cevisi

Lolito said:


> topping is very low quality, just like the competition really, schitt is not better, smsl not better, ifi not better, etc...


Tell us what is good


----------



## Lolito

Cevisi said:


> Tell us what is good


The good old pioneer, good old sony, burson, or any amp over 1000€. but certainly not any of the 60 chinese producers of shhhhhhhh 

gsx mini si good quality, RME is good quality, violectric is good quality, project2 is good quality, fostex amps are good quality, not the best sounding probably, but they have history and warranty, unlike the aliexpress kings. Phonitor amps are very good quality, forgot the company name, it is german too.


----------



## Chibs

Lolito said:


> The good old pioneer, good old sony, burson, or any amp over 1000€. but certainly not any of the 60 chinese producers of shhhhhhhh
> 
> gsx mini si good quality, RME is good quality, violectric is good quality, project2 is good quality, fostex amps are good quality, not the best sounding probably, but they have history and warranty, unlike the aliexpress kings. Phonitor amps are very good quality, forgot the company name, it is german too.



Funny you mentioned the Headamp Gsx mini. That's what I have on order.
Very excited!

Chibs


----------



## Cevisi

Lolito said:


> The good old pioneer, good old sony, burson, or any amp over 1000€. but certainly not any of the 60 chinese producers of shhhhhhhh
> 
> gsx mini si good quality, RME is good quality, violectric is good quality, project2 is good quality, fostex amps are good quality, not the best sounding probably, but they have history and warranty, unlike the aliexpress kings. Phonitor amps are very good quality, forgot the company name, it is german too.


So anything that cost more then 1000 dollar and is not chinese is better then anything below 1000€ and is chinese ? Makes totaly sense


----------



## Lolito

Cevisi said:


> So anything that cost more then 1000 dollar and is not chinese is better then anything below 1000€ and is chinese ? Makes totaly sense


No brother, no. You didn't understood anything. What is good is good, and what is bad is bad, period. No formula. Just use the brain. There is good chinese stuff too, like audio GD, maybe not that great great, LOL, but hey... denafrips is very very good, good prices, it is chinese. Kinky studio also chinese and good. Singxer also chinese.

It's not about formula or categories, or countries, or price. It is *reliability*, quality.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

FWIW, these forums can often skew heavily toward people who are experiencing problems and needing to either vent or seek solutions -- rightfully so. As someone who is enjoying his Topping A90/D90 stack with not a single hiccup, I see the A90 as a piece of high-quality, high-value equipment, and I'm guessing there are thousands of other owners who are not on forums who are having a similar experience.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

ClicketEKlack said:


> FWIW, these forums can often skew heavily toward people who are experiencing problems and needing to either vent or seek solutions -- rightfully so. As someone who is enjoying his Topping A90/D90 stack with not a single hiccup, I see the A90 as a piece of high-quality, high-value equipment, and I'm guessing there are thousands of other owners who are not on forums who are having a similar experience.


I concur.  I have Topping D90/A90 stackand I own a CHord Hugo TT2.  The Topping equipment is superb.  I am assuming they have a warrany of some kind.  But mine sound incredibly good.  When you factor in cost, it is reallly amazing what they can do.  No problems with them at all.  Great time to be an audiophile becuase it is amazing what you can know acquire for very reasonable money.  Highy recommended -- as they are by many many many users.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

TeknicalXtacy said:


> I concur.  I have Topping D90/A90 stackand I own a CHord Hugo TT2.  The Topping equipment is superb.  I am assuming they have a warrany of some kind.  But mine sound incredibly good.  When you factor in cost, it is reallly amazing what they can do.  No problems with them at all.  Great time to be an audiophile becuase it is amazing what you can know acquire for very reasonable money.  Highy recommended -- as they are by many many many users.


Hey, how would you compare the sound of the Topping stack to the TT2? You are the only person I've encountered on the forum who has both high-end Chord and Topping gear! Very cool! Very curious.


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

ClicketEKlack said:


> FWIW, these forums can often skew heavily toward people who are experiencing problems and needing to either vent or seek solutions -- rightfully so. As someone who is enjoying his Topping A90/D90 stack with not a single hiccup, I see the A90 as a piece of high-quality, high-value equipment, and I'm guessing there are thousands of other owners who are not on forums who are having a similar experience.


If you look at combined usage of lets say an a90 or an e30 over all sold units it's way more likely that they fail in total numbers given a similar MTTF as well.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

ClicketEKlack said:


> Hey, how would you compare the sound of the Topping stack to the TT2? You are the only person I've encountered on the forum who has both high-end Chord and Topping gear! Very cool! Very curious.


I would say they compare very well.  The CHord has a bigger sound stage and greater clarity.  It also has the ability to adjust via its crossfeed function, but prefer it straight up.  Also, the Chord has greater texture to the sound.  But when you consider the difference in price, you realize just how good the Topping equipment is.


----------



## Lolito

TeknicalXtacy said:


> I would say they compare very well.  The CHord has a bigger sound stage and greater clarity.  It also has the ability to adjust via its crossfeed function, but prefer it straight up.  Also, the Chord has greater texture to the sound.  But when you consider the difference in price, you realize just how good the Topping equipment is.


topping is cheaper, but it also breaks much sooner and it comes with a defect if you bought the first version, guaranteed. If it breaks, doesn't matter much the price how cheap it is. if it breaks ends up very expensive.



ClicketEKlack said:


> FWIW, these forums can often skew heavily toward people who are experiencing problems and needing to either vent or seek solutions -- rightfully so. As someone who is enjoying his Topping A90/D90 stack with not a single hiccup, I see the A90 as a piece of high-quality, high-value equipment, and I'm guessing there are thousands of other owners who are not on forums who are having a similar experience.


Maybe the problem is the owner and not the equipment: if you like that stack, you own it, and you didn't noticed how terrible the knob is, at several levels, maybe you don't judge the equipment as it  should be judged. Not to mention when talking topping, it's all new devices. There are people with 5 year old violectric, or chord, or SPL, or sennheiser, or sony, or... Anything topping from 2015 out there still working properly? well... maybe not so many, LOL.

It is what it is.



LightBlue77 said:


> new topping a90 in the house... to use or not to use? anyone from my country wants a brand new unit?


nocte buna friend!! sell it while it's not too late, just sell it. Cu placere!!


----------



## ClicketEKlack

TeknicalXtacy said:


> I would say they compare very well.  The CHord has a bigger sound stage and greater clarity.  It also has the ability to adjust via its crossfeed function, but prefer it straight up.  Also, the Chord has greater texture to the sound.  But when you consider the difference in price, you realize just how good the Topping equipment is.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## SludgeSwan

ClicketEKlack said:


> FWIW, these forums can often skew heavily toward people who are experiencing problems and needing to either vent or seek solutions -- rightfully so. As someone who is enjoying his Topping A90/D90 stack with not a single hiccup, I see the A90 as a piece of high-quality, high-value equipment, and I'm guessing there are thousands of other owners who are not on forums who are having a similar experience.



+1. There is one single report of an A90 failing, and John from Topping specifically said that the reason for the failure can't be the same as for the L30, as they have a completely different design. My D90/A90 stack is functioning well since day one, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Baten

SludgeSwan said:


> +1. There is one single report of an A90 failing, and John from Topping specifically said that the reason for the failure can't be the same as for the L30, as they have a completely different design. My D90/A90 stack is functioning well since day one, and I'm very happy with it.


I've never had any problems with the A90 in any case. Sounds good too.


----------



## LightBlue77

It is not a single report, there are many here and I found out of another not on this forum.


----------



## Lolito

for all those commenting on A90 problems, give it 5 years, and then let me know how they are. Or the 6th owner maybe... in 5 years, all A90 dead. You heard it here first folks.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy (Mar 12, 2021)

Having listened to a decent cross section of gear I have to say that there are too often times where hyperbole is the order of the day.  Of course, if you read enough, you will generally get a sense of a product, but you always get the emphatic over reach statements as well.  For those seeking gear, it really is distracting and unfortunate.  At this time, given the status of technology, things have tightened up quite a bit. The Topping stack is certainly not cheap, and it does not feel or sound cheap.  Its performance is quite remarkable.  For some the sound signature is not to taste, which can be said of EVERY product of this kind.  Warm or intimate, sterile or articulate etc etc etc.  Pick your desired signature.  But choosing an analytical sound does not make it intrinsically deficient any more than a warm sound makes it muddy.  It makes them built to meet an INTENDED outcome, one which may not be for YOU.

My experience with the Topping stack is that it is well built, very well design/versatile, and sounds very good.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

Lolito said:


> topping is cheaper, but it also breaks much sooner and it comes with a defect if you bought the first version, guaranteed. If it breaks, doesn't matter much the price how cheap it is. if it breaks ends up very expensive.
> 
> 
> Maybe the problem is the owner and not the equipment: if you like that stack, you own it, and you didn't noticed how terrible the knob is, at several levels, maybe you don't judge the equipment as it  should be judged. Not to mention when talking topping, it's all new devices. There are people with 5 year old violectric, or chord, or SPL, or sennheiser, or sony, or... Anything topping from 2015 out there still working properly? well... maybe not so many, LOL.
> ...


I fundamentally disagree with everything you said, not least of which because you are just talking and have absolutely no hard data of any kind.  You are guaranteeing breakage - LMAO.  The product just came out, so unless you can tell the future, once gain, you are just flapping your jaws.  Another stellar Headfi insight.  

And yes I own it and have compared it directly to other very high end equipment, which makes dismissing your OPINION even more easy to do.   Have a look at the Chord TT2 thread and see how many people have had an issue, far more than you would expect.  And this is from relatively new owners for a piece of equipment that costs $5,500 U.S. Things break, products have issues.  So buy from a reputable dealer that gives you options if something goes wrong - common sense. 

As far as Toppings track record, again you have absolutely no empirical evidence.  Given the amount of product they likely sell, knowing their failure rate relative to other products would be interesting.  But then none of us know those numbers and any comments to the contrary are pure speculation, or given your approach, vacuous hyperbole.


----------



## LightBlue77 (Mar 11, 2021)

i give you evidence: an amp that fried the headphones. Have you ever heard anything like this?
when, not if, it will happen to your 2000$ worth of headphones, pass by again and let us know your thoughts.
They had issues with L30, now with A90. Different kind of issues so their QC is... close to null.
Until then: i've seen sony, cowon, etc products functioning after more than 10 years. Burson offers 5 and even 10 years warranty. Even Fiio old products are still sold on ebay and alike. I even have the feeling that they are more reliable than new products. 
"topping is cheaper, but it also breaks much sooner"
this is absolutely true, they are cheaper then most of the well known high end manufacturers. and it seems they break sooner.
btw, my replacement arrived 2 days ago, it has 2011 series. not tested yet though.


----------



## joseG86

I'm very happy with D90/A90, specially when I sold them and almost got 95% $ back


----------



## Racheski

Lolito said:


> for all those commenting on A90 problems, give it 5 years, and then let me know how they are. Or the 6th owner maybe... in 5 years, all A90 in perfect working condition dead. You heard it here first folks.


I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Racheski

LightBlue77 said:


> i give you evidence: an amp that fried the headphones. Have you ever heard anything like this?


Yes.  There are reports over the hears of similar issues with Schiit products over the years, although the root cause may be different, they have fried headphones. https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...unusual-power-issue-with-schiit-heresy.19983/


LightBlue77 said:


> They had issues with L30, now with A90. Different kind of issues so their QC is... close to null.


There are no chronic issues with the A90.  It is a popular amp so there are more opportunities for folks to complain.


LightBlue77 said:


> Until then: i've seen sony, cowon, etc products functioning after more than 10 years. Burson offers 5 and even 10 years warranty.
> this is absolutely true, they are cheaper then most of the well known high end manufacturers. and it seems they break sooner.
> btw, my replacement arrived 2 days ago, it has 2011 series. not tested yet though.


The replacements should be 2012 or greater.  Don't use it.


----------



## Author (Mar 11, 2021)

LightBlue77 said:


> i give you evidence: an amp that fried the headphones. Have you ever heard anything like this?
> when, not if, it will happen to your 2000$ worth of headphones, pass by again and let us know your thoughts.
> They had issues with L30, now with A90. Different kind of issues so their QC is... close to null.
> Until then: i've seen sony, cowon, etc products functioning after more than 10 years. Burson offers 5 and even 10 years warranty. Even Fiio old products are still sold on ebay and alike. I even have the feeling that they are more reliable than new products.
> ...


Are you familiar with the term *empirical evidence? *You have not provided meaningful data. You’ve shared a _story. _Which would be fine except that you are making sweeping generalizations based on that _story. _


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

LightBlue77 said:


> i give you evidence: an amp that fried the headphones. Have you ever heard anything like this?
> when, not if, it will happen to your 2000$ worth of headphones, pass by again and let us know your thoughts.
> They had issues with L30, now with A90. Different kind of issues so their QC is... close to null.
> Until then: i've seen sony, cowon, etc products functioning after more than 10 years. Burson offers 5 and even 10 years warranty. Even Fiio old products are still sold on ebay and alike. I even have the feeling that they are more reliable than new products.
> ...


That is unfortunate, and I feel for you.  But it does not condemn the entire line.  Nor does it provide anything regarding future performance, and it can not.  It is anecdotal, period.


----------



## LightBlue77

yes it does condemn the line as long as other devices may be damaged. if only the amp itself breaks, it is replaced, but if it is possible to damage other things, and this happened, than the risk is too high to ever use another unit in the line.


----------



## Chibs

LightBlue77 said:


> yes it does condemn the line as long as other devices may be damaged. if only the amp itself breaks, it is replaced, but if it is possible to damage other things, and this happened, than the risk is too high to ever use another unit in the line.


Whether it does or not depends on your perspective and choice. It did ruin the amp for me personally. Now, had I kept the A90, odds are it would have been fine. The problem was that I kept picturing my Aryas / HD800s / Stellia's getting destroyed every time I would go to use it. Not how I want to try and enjoy music. Being well within my return window was serendipitous and made the choice a no brainer. 

Chibs


----------



## Lolito

Chibs said:


> Whether it does or not depends on your perspective and choice. It did ruin the amp for me personally. Now, had I kept the A90, odds are it would have been fine. The problem was that I kept picturing my Aryas / HD800s / Stellia's getting destroyed every time I would go to use it. Not how I want to try and enjoy music. Being well within my return window was serendipitous and made the choice a no brainer.
> 
> Chibs


It is a "sinergy" thing really. If you have a very warm or colored end point, or start point, or both, if you have clinical sound in the middle, it's perfect.

If you have clinical, neutral precise speakers or headphones, and your source is clinically clean hi-res stuff, you better not put clinical in the middle.

In any case, my complaint is not just about topping sound, that measures very well but tires your ear very fast, my main complaint is cheap chinese durability and design in companies like Topping, not in other great chinese companies.


----------



## Racheski

Lolito said:


> In any case, my complaint is not just about topping sound, that measures very well but tires your ear very fast, my main complaint is cheap chinese durability and design in companies like Topping, not in other great chinese companies.


Actually look at the design of the A90...what is "cheap" about it?

Is it the internal power supply?
The all-aluminum CNC chassis?
The gold plated 1/4in & 4.4mm connectors?
The gain, input, and power switches on the front that are actually labeled?
Honestly so much of the criticism against Topping and other Chi-Fi companies are simply veiled racism - it's really disgusting.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

LightBlue77 said:


> yes it does condemn the line as long as other devices may be damaged. if only the amp itself breaks, it is replaced, but if it is possible to damage other things, and this happened, than the risk is too high to ever use another unit in the line.


That's your singular opinion.  And one incident does not support your conclusion.  It may for you, but that is just not how the world works.  It exaggerates the severity of the incident.

It would be just like me saying my unit works, therefore all units will work.  It's all about probability and premise does not support your conclusion.

You do what you want.  There are far FAR more happy owners than not.  Again, this is fact.


----------



## Lolito

Racheski said:


> Actually look at the design of the A90...what is "cheap" about it?
> 
> Is it the internal power supply?
> The all-aluminum CNC chassis?
> ...



No, these are the cheap things;

- The knob design is a facepalm, it is shallow and curved down where you have to grab.
- The potentiometer is not bad, it's a joke. It's tiny, it's like a jds labs atom knob.
- The sound signature is cheap; measures very well in the measurements website where the flatlanders habit. th sound is clinically clean and tires your ear, as anyone who replaced already the A90 with a nicer sounding amp.
- The durability is really ackward.
- About topping in general, E30 had issues first units, A50 was actually like a beta, then replaced by A50s. D50 same, replaced by d50s, which still sounds not so well. E30 had inverted polarity when it was released!!!! a dac released to market with inverted polarity in the outputs!!!!!
- Gold? not even in your dreams my friend, not even in your dreams actual gold there.
- CNC chassis? what chassis? you think this is a motorbike, front plate is CNC machined, and that's it.
- The internal power supply is cheap indeed, very cheap. A toroidal thing would have been nicer, but... cheapness rules in topping.
- Basically producing their prodcuts according to measuring results to measure well, rather than sound well, that is extremely cheap my dear.

Do you want me to go on?


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

Lolito said:


> No, these are the cheap things;
> 
> - The knob design is a facepalm, it is shallow and curved down where you have to grab.
> - The potentiometer is not bad, it's a joke. It's tiny, it's like a jds labs atom knob.
> ...


Please, no.  Perhaps Another thread for a product you do like.  We know you don't like this one.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Chibs

Racheski said:


> Actually look at the design of the A90...what is "cheap" about it?
> 
> Is it the internal power supply?
> The all-aluminum CNC chassis?
> ...



I understand this is how you may feel but don't think that's the case here at all.


----------



## Racheski

Lol who cares if you can hear a little bit of noise on min volume?  Are you using XLR or RCA in? The one knock I have against my A90 is that the RCA connection is very very prone to ground loops, but using XLR solved the issue completely.


----------



## LightBlue77

XLR connection from a balanced dac of course.


----------



## damintoell

Racheski said:


> Lol who cares if you can hear a little bit of noise on min volume?


It's also not uncommon amp behavior, anyway.


----------



## Kafé

Racheski said:


> The one knock I have against my A90 is that the RCA connection is very very prone to ground loops, but using XLR solved the issue completely.


it's a bit like a hybrid car without electricity


----------



## Racheski

LightBlue77 said:


> XLR connection from a balanced dac of course.


Ok if my computer volume is at 100% and the A90 is on high gain, I can hear faint music on min volume as well.  Not an issue for me.


----------



## Racheski

Kafé said:


> it's a bit like a hybrid car without electricity


You lost me on this one.


----------



## Kafé

Racheski said:


> Lol who cares if you can hear a little bit of noise on min volume?


it's like an engine spinning at 2500 revs in neutral ?


----------



## theveterans

Kafé said:


> it's like an engine spinning at 2500 revs in neutral ?



It’s a formula 1 engine BTW (not that turbo crap version that they have now)


----------



## Racheski

Kafé said:


> it's like an engine spinning at 2500 revs in neutral ?


More like a Prius at a stop sign


----------



## AxelCloris

A number of posts were removed for going off-topic, getting too personal, or turning into arguments. Everyone is welcome to share their thoughts on the A90, but we ask that it's done without getting personal. Thank you everyone, and now let's please get back to the A90.


----------



## TeknicalXtacy

AxelCloris said:


> A number of posts were removed for going off-topic, getting too personal, or turning into arguments. Everyone is welcome to share their thoughts on the A90, but we ask that it's done without getting personal. Thank you everyone, and now let's please get back to the A90.


Thank you.


----------



## LightBlue77

Racheski said:


> Ok if my computer volume is at 100% and the A90 is on high gain, I can hear faint music on min volume as well.  Not an issue for me.


I hear it on all levels on both se and balanced outputs. Not a big problem, but adds up to the ground loop you mentioned and rca distortion mentioned by someone else a while ago.
On full balanced mode the sound is very good though, A90 combined with Aune S8. I will next pair it with a matrix X-SABRE Pro MQA, it is suppose to be way better even if they both use ess top dac, 9038pro. Don't think it will be a huge difference though dispite the double price tag.


----------



## cirodts

Does the a90 give the best sound with 4.4mm or xlr output?


----------



## Baten

cirodts said:


> Does the a90 give the best sound with 4.4mm or xlr output?


It's the exact same output in any case


----------



## hmscott (Mar 14, 2021)

cirodts said:


> Does the a90 give the best sound with 4.4mm or xlr output?


Both sound the same. I use the same 4mm/cable + a 4mm to 4-pin adapter, and both outputs sound the same.  I also use an adapter from 4mm to 2.5mm for some of my IEM's, and I have the same 16 core KBEAR cables terminated in 2.5mm and 4.4mm and I've swapped those cables on an IEM and the sound is the same to my ears.

Now, the RCA input vs XLR input, to me the RCA input sounds different, but not enough different to keep me from being happy using either the XLR input or the RCA input when I don't have environmental noise induced into the connections.  There is a small but noticeable signal difference between the RCA and XLR inputs, with the RCA being about 1dB-2dB under the XLR signal.

Daily I use the Topping D90 MQA XLR output into the Topping A90 / Xduoo TA-20  XLR input to reduce the environmental noise that the RCA connection cannot reject.

I hope that helps answer your question(s).


----------



## AgentXXL (Mar 15, 2021)

New Topping purchaser here. I was burned by the LH Labs/Indiegogo fiasco to the tune of $6300 US in owed product but was working full time when I made those 'purchases' and had the disposable income. 3 years ago I was forced into early retirement by health issues. I'm now on disability income and have had FAR less disposable income for my hobbies. As I suspect LH Labs will never deliver on the product owed, I started looking at other options. I've been saving for the last 3 years and finally built up enough reserves to go for some new gear.

Unlike many that pair the A90 with Topping's own D90, I chose to go with the Topping DX7 Pro instead. Initially I plan to try the DX7 Pro on its own, as it has an integrated headphone amp as well as the pre-amp/LO functions. My primary headphone that needs some decent power is the HD800. I've done the SDR mod and replaced the earpads with Dekoni hybrids. In the DX7 Pro thread there's a lot of talk about op-amp rolling to improve on its capability, but that's something I'll hold off on for now.

My current amps/DACs are in my signature, but you'll see that for now I've been limited to using portable gear. Along with my other health issues, two years ago I started experiencing constant tinnitus. Constant background music/noise is about the only thing that keeps me from going bonkers. So with the HD800 being underpowered by my current gear, I decided that if the DX7 Pro couldn't handle them, I'd pair it with the A90.

My DX7 Pro and A90 are arriving mid-week according to the tracking, so I'll get to start playing with it soon. This thread is a little long so I read the 1st few pages to get a feel for thoughts and the initial excitement during release of the A90 in mid-2020. I then jumped to page 70 and read to the end. I'm a little freaked out by the couple of reported A90 failures, one taking out the headphones with it. But that said, the number of reports seem few, both here on Head-fi and in other audio forums I've been reading so I'm not overly concerned.

My plan is actually to use the DX7/A90 combo to drive both my headphones and the haptic vest I've ordered (the Woojer unit). Obviously now that I'm aware I'll be sure the A90 I receive is the newer version before I even power it up. Anything else I should be aware of? Any tips/tricks? I've heard the HD800 on various tube and solid state amps at local meets over the years, but looking forward to finally having a desktop setup that can hopefully do them justice.


----------



## ClementNerma (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm currently wondering, does the L30 sound as good as the A90 on its single-ended output?
I've seen many persons say it does, but I'm a bit perplex given the price gap. Is the $129 vs $499 price tag only justified by the balanced output?

I've been listening to the L30 for a while now, and compared to the equivalently-priced hybrid amp CTH from Drop and Alex Cavalli, the soundstage is less impressive (single ended) so I'm really curious to know if the A90's single ended output offers no improvement over the L30's.


----------



## cirodts

I have a low dx220 connected to a topping at 90, better to keep the dx 220 with maximum volume or the topping?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

Threading a needle here, but has any A90 owner compared it to a decent tube amp with Focal headphones?


----------



## LightBlue77

cirodts said:


> I have a low dx220 connected to a topping at 90, better to keep the dx 220 with maximum volume or the topping?


If dx220 has no line out, keep it to max volume. Otherwise, activate line out. But a dedicate dac would be better. Not 100% necessary,  dx220 is pretty good.


----------



## cirodts

YES THE DX 220 has a line out with adjustable volume, I did some tests, if I put the right 220 in line out at maximum volume and I adjust from the A90 the sound result is sufficient, today instead I put the volume of the A90 to maximum and adjusting instead the volume of the music from the right 220 the sound result is much much better, I presume because the A90 at maximum volume distorts much less than the DX 200?


----------



## Baten

cirodts said:


> YES THE DX 220 has a line out with adjustable volume, I did some tests, if I put the right 220 in line out at maximum volume and I adjust from the A90 the sound result is sufficient, today instead I put the volume of the A90 to maximum and adjusting instead the volume of the music from the right 220 the sound result is much much better, I presume because the A90 at maximum volume distorts much less than the DX 200?


Could be.


----------



## AgentXXL

cirodts said:


> YES THE DX 220 has a line out with adjustable volume, I did some tests, if I put the right 220 in line out at maximum volume and I adjust from the A90 the sound result is sufficient, today instead I put the volume of the A90 to maximum and adjusting instead the volume of the music from the right 220 the sound result is much much better, I presume because the A90 at maximum volume distorts much less than the DX 200?



I received my new Topping DX7 Pro + A90 bundle early last week and ended up configuring it the same as you - the A90 volume is set to max and the DX7 Pro line-outs (both RCA and XLR) are set to Preamp mode. This allows me to use the remote that came with the DX7 to adjust the volume. So far it's working very well, with no noticeable noise or distortion, and I've driven it as far as -10dB on the DX7.

It's my 1st decent desktop setup and I couldn't be happier so far. My SDR modded HD800 with Dekoni earpads sound so much better compared to my other DAC/amp setups. The Fiio Q5s TC with its THX amp stage does pretty well, but the A90 does better.

On Monday I receive my Woojer haptic vest, which I'll connect to the RCA line-outs of the DX7. I've not read much regarding haptic transducer vests/belts with music, but I know it'll see more use for gaming and movies. I also looked at the Subpac but chose the Woojer based on feedback and personal preference. And the Woojer is cheaper than the Subpac too, so that's a bonus. It'll be interesting to see how haptic feedback changes my music listening. If it's anything close to my old bass shaker setup in the home theater, I'll be quite happy.


----------



## cirodts

my amiron headphones go great with the A90 but the sundara definitely not, who knows why


----------



## damintoell

cirodts said:


> my amiron headphones go great with the A90 but the sundara definitely not, who knows why


In what way(s) do your Sundaras not go great with the A90?


----------



## cirodts

I have the sundara with the original cable attached to the A90 IN UNBALANCED and I don't feel much definition and separation, if I attach them directly to my bass dx220 they sound better


----------



## damintoell

cirodts said:


> I have the sundara with the original cable attached to the A90 IN UNBALANCED and I don't feel much definition and separation, if I attach them directly to my bass dx220 they sound better


I would consider going balanced, if you can. I'm using my Sundaras on the A90 with balanced cables and I'm quite satisfied. I'm inclined to believe that the A90's performance is targeted toward balanced usage.


----------



## cirodts

do you use balanced xlr?


----------



## damintoell

cirodts said:


> do you use balanced xlr?


Yes, I have a fully balanced setup. Balanced XLR input from my DAP to the A90 and then the 4-pin XLR out from the A90 to my Sundaras.


----------



## cirodts

sorry from DAP to A90 which xlr cable do you use?


----------



## damintoell

cirodts said:


> sorry from DAP to A90 which xlr cable do you use?


I use a 4.4mm balanced male to dual XLR cable that I got from AliExpress, but what you use would be dependent on the outputs on your DAC/DAP.


----------



## cirodts

I use a low right DAP 220, it has a 2.5 balanced output but it is a non line-out headphone output.
which dap do you use?


----------



## damintoell

cirodts said:


> I use a low right DAP 220, it has a 2.5 balanced output but it is a non line-out headphone output.
> which dap do you use?


I use the HiBy R6 2020, which has two separate 4.4mm outputs, one for line out and one for headphones.  If you want to get a 2.5mm to dual XLR cable, Amazon has items like this, if you're in the U.S.: https://www.amazon.com/Balanced-Headphone-Adapter-Silver-Plated/dp/B083LX1Q4T/


----------



## Zainetto (Mar 21, 2021)

cirodts said:


> I have the sundara with the original cable attached to the A90 IN UNBALANCED and I don't feel much definition and separation, if I attach them directly to my bass dx220 they sound better


I've got your same DAP and ampli. The line out of the dx220 in my opinion doesn't works well even if my headphones were attached at the a90 with 4.4 balanced cable. Try using a bluetooth receiver like wtx500 and see what happens. The best solution I've found is dx220 attached with optical cable to d70s wich Is attached with RCA to a90. However try a balanced cable for the headphones


----------



## equalspeace

Having a spiritual experience with the DX7 Pro/A90 combo, the HD650 and Beethoven from the 4.4mm output. I’ve never heard the 650 sound this earth shattering before today. I almost cried listening to Merry gathering and Thunderstorm from Symphony No. 6. Unbelievable.


----------



## DuncanDirkDick

ClicketEKlack said:


> Threading a needle here, but has any A90 owner compared it to a decent tube amp with Focal headphones?


The more "decent" tube amps get, the more they sound like solid state IMO. Had a WA22 and when AB testing it was hardly distinguishable to I think the A90 back then.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

DuncanDirkDick said:


> The more "decent" tube amps get, the more they sound like solid state IMO. Had a WA22 and when AB testing it was hardly distinguishable to I think the A90 back then.


That's great to hear -- thanks!


----------



## AgentXXL

I'm 12 days into owning my DX7 Pro/A90 combo and so far I'm pretty pleased. The DX7 Pro on its own can drive my Fiio FH7, Shure SE846 and Hifiman HE560 to satisfaction. The HD800 however is still a little underwhelming when connected to the DX7 XLR output. But that's where the A90 shines. I've connected the DX7 to the A90 with XLR cabling and set the DX7 in Preamp mode vs straight DAC. This allows me to use the remote that came with the DX7 to control the volume level (and of course many of DX7 DAC features).

Finally I have a desktop solution that mates well with the HD800. It's been over 3 years since I was last able to get to a local meet to try other amps and DACs with the HD800. From what I can recall, the A90 does what I wanted... enough to finally hear the expansive soundstage that the HD800 is known for. Like others that have the A90 and HD800 (or the S version), I can definitely recommend it.

I did also receive my Woojer haptic vest. I was hoping that it would integrate well for use with music and movies, but that hasn't been my experience. I've tried it with varying styles of music with both the 200Hz and 100Hz crossover settings. Neither really do a very good job of providing that bass 'slam' that I was hoping for. So I consider it a bit of a failure for music and movies, but for gaming I'm quite pleased with the haptic solution. My favorite genre for gaming are racing sims like the Forza series on Xbox and the Gran Turismo series on Playstation. The Woojer complements this type of game very well.

I'm going to spend some time experimenting with software like Sonarworks SoundID Listen to see if that can improve the haptic vest experience, but I suspect gaming is where the vest will get the most use. But for now, the DX7/A90/HD800 combo is my favorite setup for music and even movies. I'll use the HE560 or IEMs when gaming.


----------



## chrisnyc75

ClicketEKlack said:


> Threading a needle here, but has any A90 owner compared it to a decent tube amp with Focal headphones?


Not sure what you consider a "decent" tube amp, but I used a Focal Elex with both A90 and Schiit Valhalla (with NOS Siemens tubes, if that helps? lol).  The Elex came across a bit limp in low gain, and a bit bloated in high gain.  I tended to prefer it on the A90, though I ultimately decided to sell the Elex.


----------



## cirodts

I did several tests with A90 and amiron and sundara I noticed that with low gain I always have the best result, why with high and medium gain the sound is too tiring and not very musical?


----------



## Rantenti (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi all,

Just received my Topping A90 and it now sits between the ifi iDSD Signature (as DAC) and Neumann KH80 active speakers.

While the iDSD Signature is a very nice portable DAC, with the addition of A90 in the chain, the soundstage becomes wider, apparently good for certain music types (eg. ensembles where a bigger width and separation is preferred).

Interestingly according to the specs, the best SNR and dynamic range is by SE in/ BAL out. If your DAC has both SE and BAL out, would you choose to use SE out to achieve a better SNR/ dynamic range?


----------



## Baten

Rantenti said:


> Interestingly according to the specs, the best SNR and dynamic range is by SE in/ BAL out. If your DAC has both SE and BAL out, would you choose to use SE out to achieve a better SNR/ dynamic range?



Only because balanced would use two amp modules, which will produce twice the noise. No way around that..
In real world, balanced has much better noise suppression, I wouldn't use RCA just because of those specs.


----------



## Rantenti (Apr 17, 2021)

I seem to have EMI issues when using the Topping A90.

My audio chain is:
Computer USB --> ifi iDSD Signature RCA out --> Topping A90 --> Neumann KH80 active speakers OR headphones/ IEM

After the addition of the A90, I clearly hear background buzz over all outputs (both RCA and XLR to speakers, both balanced and SE headphone out) which gets stronger when my computer's GPU is working harder (like playing videos or loading apps).

One interesting point is this phenomen remains the same when the iDSD Signature DAC is turned OFF, and only the A90 is turned ON.

Before I had the A90, the ifi iDSD Signature feeds my IEMs/ headphones/ speakers directly and the background was nearly silent, though I can detect more "hiss" when playing videos (with the video player volume at zero and the headphone out of the iDSD turned all the way up), but nothing as loud as when using the A90.

Any suggestions will be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Dynamo5561

Hi there,

I just got my Topping A90. I use my RME ADI DAC 2 as a DAC and have connected it to the A90 via XLR. When I listen to music through my IEMs or headphones and my smartphone is on the desk, I will get interference noise. I did not have this issue with my RME when I use it as an amp.

Is this normal?

Thnaks!


----------



## damintoell

Dynamo5561 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just got my Topping A90. I use my RME ADI DAC 2 as a DAC and have connected it to the A90 via XLR. When I listen to music through my IEMs or headphones and my smartphone is on the desk, I will get interference noise. I did not have this issue with my RME when I use it as an amp.
> 
> ...


Other people in this thread have reported interference on the A90 from their phones. I personally experience no interference even when I keep my iPhone 11 Pro Max right on top of the A90, but your experience is happening to others.


----------



## MatW

damintoell said:


> Other people in this thread have reported interference on the A90 from their phones. I personally experience no interference even when I keep my iPhone 11 Pro Max right on top of the A90, but your experience is happening to others.


Yes, but mostly with RCA I believe. Not with XLR. At least, that is the case for me.


----------



## Melting735

How does A90 compare to Cayin iha-6? I have the later one. Worth trying a90?


----------



## Rantenti

Melting735 said:


> How does A90 compare to Cayin iha-6? I have the later one. Worth trying a90?
> 
> 
> Dynamo5561 said:
> ...


I didn't get interference from two phones either using wifi or cellular network placed next to the A90, but I am getting other noises like EMI from GPU or CPU which I am elaborating in another post for the sake of clarity.


----------



## Brando

3 month report.  The A90 still works fine.  Since then I've gotten a vtv purifi amp for my main floor standing speakers and I'm using the d90/a90 as dac and preamp for my main living room system.  It works really well with the balanced out of the a90 going to my speaker amp and the rca going to my sub woofer.  With the gain on medium and the volume at  12 o clock on the dial it has just about the right amount of gain for easy control of my headphones and my main speakers with the d90 remote.  Now it works just like a receiver  except you have to turn on 3 things instead of 1.  It sounds freaking amazing . I haven't heard any interference from my phone or anything else and my a90 is sandwiched in between my speaker amp, my pc, my wifi receiver, and my phone on my entertainment center shelf all within about a foot. To this day my only issue with the a90 was usb computer noice when I move my mouse but that was completely fixed by switching to xlr from the d90 to the a90.


----------



## SludgeSwan (May 2, 2021)

Melting735 said:


> How does A90 compare to Cayin iha-6? I have the later one. Worth trying a90?



I have both the iHA-6 and the A90, and have compared both using the Meze Empyrean. The iHA-6 has a fuller bass and better stage depth, in my opinion. A90 has slightly better detail, particularly in the treble area (more "airy"), and overall sounds more analytical/clinical, which makes it sound more snappy/faster. To me, the iHA-6 is the better match with the Empys, but that's personal preference of course.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

The longer I listen to A90, the more this little amp surprise me. The linearity, smoothness and superb micro detail are the main keys. No, it's not giant killer to higher amp like GSX, Formula S or Wells Milo. But for the price... definitely a steal! It's great to become audiophile these days.

P.s: I love the synergy of this amp with most (hard to drive) high end planar out there


----------



## David M H

After owning the A90+D90 for a while, it's unfortunately time for me to say goodbye to the A90. Not because it's not good; it is. Just because I now definitely prefer single ended, class A amplification for my HD800 & T1 headphones. 

The A90 is a very good product. My only criticism is that I found its RCA preamp output was a bit 'hissy'. I ended up using the D90'S digital volume control section, which was disappointing.


----------



## Muataz

TheMiddleSky said:


> The longer I listen to A90, the more this little amp surprise me. The linearity, smoothness and superb micro detail are the main keys. No, it's not giant killer to higher amp like GSX, Formula S or Wells Milo. But for the price... definitely a steal! It's great to become audiophile these days.
> 
> P.s: I love the synergy of this amp with most (hard to drive) high end planar out there





David M H said:


> After owning the A90+D90 for a while, it's unfortunately time for me to say goodbye to the A90. Not because it's not good; it is. Just because I now definitely prefer single ended, class A amplification for my HD800 & T1 headphones.
> 
> The A90 is a very good product. My only criticism is that I found its RCA preamp output was a bit 'hissy'. I ended up using the D90'S digital volume control section, which was disappointing.


Try Singxer sa-1 amp.


----------



## David M H

Thanks, but I love my Trilogy amps. My 933 is probably my end game amp.


----------



## raoultrifan

David M H said:


> My only criticism is that I found its RCA preamp output was a bit 'hissy'.


With what exact headphones, please? What DAC have you connected to A90's RCA input? With RCA inputs shorted to GND do you still hear the hiss noise too?


David M H said:


> I ended up using the D90'S digital volume control section, which was disappointing.


Why is that? Lack of rotary knob?


----------



## David M H

On my desk at work I have a D90 connected to an A90 with short XLRs. The A90 was driving Beyerdynamics T1, which I modified to be balanced (4 pin XLR) or HD800. I'm often alone in the office so I also have a Rotel power amp driving KEF Q350 speakers.

My intention was to use the D90 as a fixed output level DAC, disabling its volume control, then use the A90 in preamp mode to control the volume level to the power amp via RCA. But that caused a hiss through the speakers. The hiss disappeared when I enabled volume control on the D90 and connected that directly to the power amp via RCA, limiting the A90 to headphones only.

Yes, it was disappointing because the A90's rotary control is easier than the volume up/down buttons on the D90, and I'd heard that disabling the D90's volume control (bypassing its preamp) improved its sound quality. The A90 is designed to be a preamp but didn't work well for me. 

I haven't tried grounding the A90's RCA inputs. It's an interesting suggestion. I will try that when I get time but the A90 has been pushed aside since I found a cheap, used Trilogy 931 for use at work. The upside is H/P sound quality. The downside is that I now need 2 RCA outputs from the D90 (one for power amp, one for 931). The D90+A90 stack was a neater solution.


----------



## raoultrifan

David M H said:


> My intention was to use the D90 as a fixed output level DAC, disabling its volume control, then use the A90 in preamp mode to control the volume level to the power amp via RCA. But that caused a hiss through the speakers. The hiss disappeared when I enabled volume control on the D90 and connected that directly to the power amp via RCA, limiting the A90 to headphones only.


Interesting. If I remember correctly, A90's line-level outputs are tied directly to headphones output through some resistors; this is a common practice for many manufacturers. I wonder if A90 has the same hiss when connected to sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Baten

raoultrifan said:


> Interesting. If I remember correctly, A90's line-level outputs are tied directly to headphones output through some resistors; this is a common practice for many manufacturers.


I think the 'flaw' is the RCA outputs, inputs, there is no total noise immunity in A90. I think A30 Pro even has better noise protection and has ground lift switch. With A90 if you have RCA noise issues you are f*cked.


----------



## cirodts

with e30, a90 and sundara I don't like the sound, too lean and fatiguing in the mid-highs, the a90 doesn't seem neutral to me


----------



## NickedWicked (Jun 9, 2021)

cirodts said:


> with e30, a90 and sundara I don't like the sound, too lean and fatiguing in the mid-highs, the a90 doesn't seem neutral to me


I can assure you the A90 is dead neutral, if it doesn’t line up with your preferences then you might want to check other (well-recorded) tracks or the tuning of the headphone is not to your liking in certain aspects.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

cirodts said:


> with e30, a90 and sundara I don't like the sound, too lean and fatiguing in the mid-highs, the a90 doesn't seem neutral to me



Never heard e30, so can't say much about it.

Based on many amps I tried, I don't think A90 lean on bright/cold side though. It's kind of neutral with slight warm character. 

Even though A90 produce excellent micro detail, I agree that this amp is not produce the most musical or high energy kind of sound, and may reveal some "dull" bite on mid to treble area. Of course impression come with my current set up Chord Qutest and ZMF Verite, ymmv.

Sundara itself, personally, a little bit harsh and there are some peaks at upper mid to treble area.


----------



## Rantenti

TheMiddleSky said:


> Never heard e30, so can't say much about it.
> 
> Based on many amps I tried, I don't think A90 lean on bright/cold side though. It's kind of neutral with slight warm character.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it is the dead neutrality of the A90 that makes it a bit "boring". If paired with a DAC with a rich and fast sound, the A90 can deliver the punch very well.

However, I've had two issues, one being the RCA noise which I avoided by switching to all XLR from DAC to A90 to speakers. The other is that the preamp of A90 seem to widen channel separation so that there is a "hole in the middle" with certain cables.

And yes, the Sundara sounds a bit harsh in the lower treble. I tried the Ananda and the Sundara in a shop and there is a sale on the Ananda. Couldn't listen to the Sundara after trying the Ananda! You can guess which one I bought...


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Rantenti said:


> Perhaps it is the dead neutrality of the A90 that makes it a bit "boring". If paired with a DAC with a rich and fast sound, the A90 can deliver the punch very well.
> 
> However, I've had two issues, one being the RCA noise which I avoided by switching to all XLR from DAC to A90 to speakers. The other is that the preamp of A90 seem to widen channel separation so that there is a "hole in the middle" with certain cables.
> 
> And yes, the Sundara sounds a bit harsh in the lower treble. I tried the Ananda and the Sundara in a shop and there is a sale on the Ananda. Couldn't listen to the Sundara after trying the Ananda! You can guess which one I bought...


Currently no speaker around me here so not able to try the pre amp part. It's a bit abnormal though, to get hiss by using rca but not by xlr. 

Yes, part of neutrality make it a little bit boring or in better word: more relax.


----------



## cirodts

I connected the rca input and xlr output, if I enter xlr with a smsl su9 avo a sound a little less tiring with the sundara?


----------



## Rantenti

cirodts said:


> I connected the rca input and xlr output, if I enter xlr with a smsl su9 avo a sound a little less tiring with the sundara?


Probably a little EQ to tame the lower treble if u find the Sundara tiring.


----------



## raoultrifan (Jun 12, 2021)

Baten said:


> I think the 'flaw' is the RCA outputs, inputs, there is no total noise immunity in A90. I think A30 Pro even has better noise protection and has ground lift switch. With A90 if you have RCA noise issues you are f*cked.


Did same test now to a friend: Roon > D90 > A90 (RCA) > Fezz Audio Titania > Piega Premium 3.2; no matter A90's gain used the noise was non-existent. Output volume to the amplifier was pretty high, definitelly >90 dB.

I guess your setup has a flaw, or perhaps your A90.


----------



## Rantenti

TheMiddleSky said:


> Currently no speaker around me here so not able to try the pre amp part. It's a bit abnormal though, to get hiss by using rca but not by xlr.
> 
> Yes, part of neutrality make it a little bit boring or in better word: more relax.


Yes, hissing should be abnormal. My RCA noise issue was that of EMI interference/ ground loop/ computer GPU noise. Got me quite frustrated. Luckily, going balanced solved everything and good XLR cables are a bargain.


----------



## Baten

raoultrifan said:


> Did same test now to a friend: Roon > D90 > A90 (RCA) > Fezz Audio Titania > Piega Premium 3.2; no matter A90's gain used the noise was non-existent. Output volume to the amplifier was pretty high, definitelly >90 dB.
> 
> I guess your setup has a flaw, or perhaps your A90.


That's good to hear. But I've read other reports of RCA ground loop noise, even some freak occurrences of people getting ground loops over XLR inputs.

I've not read any such things about the A30 Pro, which has different PSU scheme and a ground loop switch.

if A90 works for you, you're golden, but I do think it's not optimally immune to noise.


----------



## cirodts

I have a topping a90 and sundara headphones, do you recommend me as a dac the smsl su-9 or the gustrard x16?


----------



## raoultrifan

Both DACs (https://www.audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/smsl-su-9-balanced-dac-review.16150/ vs. https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/gustard-x16-balanced-mqa-dac-review.17419/) are measuring really good and both are on the same price range, so you should grab the one that you can find in a local store or an online store from your country/continent (from a warranty perspective only).

Of course, you can also find a Topping D90 (the non MQA version), second-hand, probably in the same price range too, so you can buy this one to have the entire combo from same manufacturer.

Not sure about the internal design of the first two DACs, but if there is no dedicated output buffer after the LPF, then the DAC may not be 100% compatible with the A90, due the very low input impedance of the A90 (40 Ohms on XLR inputs), as you really need good opamps installed in the output buffer to be able to drive the input stage of the A90.


----------



## Kashen2020

guys I have a question

I paired hifiman arya with A90/D90 and I find it to be harsh in many recordong and sibilant so a lot of people told me it is the amp and other people told me no it is the headphone so I bought sennhieser 6xx and a lot of people said it consider warm and highs turned off in it  but I face the same problem with 6xx it is sibilant not forgiving in many vocal recordings iam really confused now I think it is really the amp dac thing.


----------



## chrisnyc75 (Jun 21, 2021)

Kashen2020 said:


> guys I have a question
> 
> I paired hifiman arya with A90/D90 and I find it to be harsh in many recordong and sibilant so a lot of people told me it is the amp and other people told me no it is the headphone so I bought sennhieser 6xx and a lot of people said it consider warm and highs turned off in it  but I face the same problem with 6xx it is sibilant not forgiving in many vocal recordings iam really confused now I think it is really the amp dac thing.


Arya does lean bright, but it's not sibilant. The 6XX isn't sibilant or bright. A90 is as neutral as amps get, it is neither bright nor sibilant. You could call A90 "analytical", but that's not the same thing as sibilant, typically when people call an amp "analytical" what they mean is it's not warm and rolled off.

What Arya *IS* is exceedingly honest. If you are listening to bright sibilant recordings, that's exactly what Arya is going to show you - she's not going to sugar coat it. Same goes for A90 - it's not going to "soften" a bad recording. Also, it's possible you just prefer a dark sound signature? Some people are especially sensitive to treble and prefer a darker tonality.


----------



## Kashen2020 (Jun 21, 2021)

chrisnyc75 said:


> Arya does lean bright, but it's not sibilant. The 6XX isn't sibilant or bright. A90 is as neutral as amps get, it is neither bright nor sibilant. You could call A90 "analytical", but that's not the same thing as sibilant, typically when people call an amp "analytical" what they mean is it's not warm and rolled off.
> 
> What Arya *IS* is exceedingly honest. If you are listening to bright sibilant recordings, that's exactly what Arya is going to show you - she's not going to sugar coat it. Same goes for A90 - it's not going to "soften" a bad recording. Also, it's possible you just prefer a dark sound signature? Some people are especially sensitive to treble and prefer a darker tonality.


I discovered iam so sensetive to highs and I think it was a mistake to combo arya with A90 because both of them are not forgiving in not well mastered music and I face this problem  alot in the modern music like vocal pop music even in losless quality. really I just want to listen to music pleasantly I love arya so much but she is tough lol. arya is wonderful in non vocal music. I like the sound signature in the headphone but the sibilant and percing highs kill this enjoyment. thats why I bought 6xx to complement for vocals but iam so dissapointed that the sibilant is present even in 6xx sssss.


----------



## Kashen2020 (Jun 21, 2021)

,


----------



## raoultrifan

Kashen2020 said:


> I think it is really the amp dac thing


I really think is the headphones/ears problem here. Find/Borrow another DAC/headamp pair from a friend (or buy from an online retailer and return if not OK) and give it a try in comparing the sound flavour between the two pairs.


----------



## raoultrifan

Kashen2020 said:


> I discovered iam so sensetive to highs and I think it was a mistake to combo arya with A90 because both of them are not forgiving in not well mastered music


Find proper measurements for your headphones and apply correct EQ for them. Also, there are online audio tests (or visit a Dr. to do a proper audiometry) that will tell you how your ear linearity goes. Without EQ there's no way to get the proper sound out of your headphones, due to frequency response of your headphones.


----------



## Kashen2020

raoultrifan said:


> Find proper measurements for your headphones and apply correct EQ for them. Also, there are online audio tests (or visit a Dr. to do a proper audiometry) that will tell you how your ear linearity goes. Without EQ there's no way to get the proper sound out of your headphones, due to frequency response of your headphones.


I used oratatory1990 eq and it enhance it little bit then I decreased -8 in the highs it enhance it so much but the sound become dull and there is little bit of sibilance. really my aim to have 0 sibilance because sometimes I noticed when iam tired and want to listen to music my sensation to ssss become moree.


----------



## theveterans

Kashen2020 said:


> I discovered iam so sensetive to highs and I think it was a mistake to combo arya with A90 because both of them are not forgiving in not well mastered music and I face this problem  alot in the modern music like vocal pop music even in losless quality. really I just want to listen to music pleasantly I love arya so much but she is tough lol. arya is wonderful in non vocal music. I like the sound signature in the headphone but the sibilant and percing highs kill this enjoyment. thats why I bought 6xx to complement for vocals but iam so dissapointed that the sibilant is present even in 6xx sssss.


Tame the 6-8 KHz region with PEQ. Sibilance should be dampened a lot


----------



## cirodts

will i have a good improvement if i switch from rca connection to full balanced between guastard x16 and topping a90?


----------



## AgentXXL

cirodts said:


> will i have a good improvement if i switch from rca connection to full balanced between guastard x16 and topping a90?



Potentially yes, but each of us have unique neurological, physiological and anatomical differences. That's partially why some prefer a balanced setup from source to dac to amp, but there are many who find single-ended more than suitable for their listening. Going with XLR connections between the X16 and the A90 will typically provide a lower noise floor, but whether you'll be able to hear the difference is entirely up to you.

Are you using either the 4.4mm or XLR balanced outputs on the A90? If so, using XLR connections from the X16 may improve your interpretation of the soundstage and presentation, but again, it's really only you that can decide.


----------



## Rantenti (Jun 28, 2021)

cirodts said:


> will i have a good improvement if i switch from rca connection to full balanced between guastard x16 and topping a90?


I have a Gustard X26 pro and a Topping A90. EMI noise with SE input to the A90 drove me nuts and I switched to balanced. I got, apart from noise-free music, a richer, more robust sound with apparently more depth at any listening level. I didn't do an A/B test because my RCA and XLR cables are of different models, but at least XLR allowed me peace of mind about uninvited noise, and very good XLR cables are often inexpensive.


----------



## cirodts

thanks i will use these:
https://www.amazon.it/Mogami-Coppia...child=1&keywords=mogami&qid=1624949244&sr=8-7


----------



## Baten

cirodts said:


> thanks i will use these:
> https://www.amazon.it/Mogami-Coppia-professionale-Neutrik-femmina/dp/B07BLLBXDS/ref=sr_1_7?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=mogami&qid=1624949244&sr=8-7


Looks good.


----------



## AgentXXL

cirodts said:


> thanks i will use these:
> https://www.amazon.it/Mogami-Coppia-professionale-Neutrik-femmina/dp/B07BLLBXDS/ref=sr_1_7?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=mogami&qid=1624949244&sr=8-7



Those will definitely work well. I built my own using the same Mogami star-quad cable and Neutrik male and female XLR connectors. My cost on just the raw wire and connectors was about $50 CAD and my time to build them was worth about $50 so a total that's very close to your 66 Euros. Good choice.

Hope you see some improvements once you have them in place!


----------



## Rantenti

cirodts said:


> thanks i will use these:
> https://www.amazon.it/Mogami-Coppia-professionale-Neutrik-femmina/dp/B07BLLBXDS/ref=sr_1_7?__mk_it_IT=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=mogami&qid=1624949244&sr=8-7


If you don't have terrible intereference like in a studio environment, you may consider shielded XLR cables with two inner conductors instead of a quad. They will have less noise rejection than a quad but should be enough for most. I have used Mogami 2549 and Grimm TPR. The 2549 is cheaper than 2534 and the Grimm slightly more expensive but which I like much better.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Kashen2020 said:


> I discovered iam so sensetive to highs and I think it was a mistake to combo arya with A90 because both of them are not forgiving in not well mastered music and I face this problem  alot in the modern music like vocal pop music even in losless quality. really I just want to listen to music pleasantly I love arya so much but she is tough lol. arya is wonderful in non vocal music. I like the sound signature in the headphone but the sibilant and percing highs kill this enjoyment. thats why I bought 6xx to complement for vocals but iam so dissapointed that the sibilant is present even in 6xx sssss.



From my experience, at most of the time, problem of sibilant rely on the recording quality (different from format quality) rather than the dac/amp we use. Of course headphone also play a big role here too, but great headphone will not mask the sibilance that already there inside the song.


----------



## Kasual21

Hello, I was interested in acquiring this amplifier to use it with an Audeze lcd 2 fazor, do you think it is a good option for a magnetoplanar? Thanks


----------



## AgentXXL

Kasual21 said:


> Hello, I was interested in acquiring this amplifier to use it with an Audeze lcd 2 fazor, do you think it is a good option for a magnetoplanar? Thanks


I don't have a LCD2, but my HE560 planars are driven quite well. I suspect the LCD2 would be similar but you'll only know once you hear the combo.


----------



## nicholas1213

Kasual21 said:


> Hello, I was interested in acquiring this amplifier to use it with an Audeze lcd 2 fazor, do you think it is a good option for a magnetoplanar? Thanks


I am using the A90 (feed from Hugo2) with my lcd-x with pleasing result.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

After brain/burn in for 100 hrs, now i quite like Diana phi with this little beast. Neutral, airy, clean and still able to deiliver solid punch at sub bass area.


----------



## nicholas1213

Does anyone here using hugo2 to feed A90? I did some comparison between direct out from hugo2 versus hugo2 feeding A90. While the A90 added slightest warmth and bloom at the lower end, and the vocal has slight 'echo' effect, the hugo2 direct out is cleaner and more transparent.

I am using zmf verite closed, lcd-x and hd650 to do the comparison. Perhaps they are not that difficult to drive which doesnt take advantage of a90, or it is just that hugo2 amp section is actually very capable.

Would like to hear some feedback / experience if there's anyone here using the same setup, thanks!


----------



## TheMiddleSky

nicholas1213 said:


> Does anyone here using hugo2 to feed A90? I did some comparison between direct out from hugo2 versus hugo2 feeding A90. While the A90 added slightest warmth and bloom at the lower end, and the vocal has slight 'echo' effect, the hugo2 direct out is cleaner and more transparent.
> 
> I am using zmf verite closed, lcd-x and hd650 to do the comparison. Perhaps they are not that difficult to drive which doesnt take advantage of a90, or it is just that hugo2 amp section is actually very capable.
> 
> Would like to hear some feedback / experience if there's anyone here using the same setup, thanks!



i'm exactly using like your set up right now (Hugo 2 and A90). Hugo 2 basically is a DAC only with headphone out (no amplification board), so any addition to amp indeed will decrease the transparency (by little) because there are more parts involved. So we need to calculate the advantages to cover up the loss. Also happening to other people who use Chord TT2/Dave and connect to high end amps.

In my case, using Diana Phi, direct from chord hugo 2 seems more shouty at high volume, more compress soundstage (less depth, height, width), lack of deep bass, and a little smeared sounding.

I don't know whether you cable believer or not, but a good rca cable and power cable won't hurt, especially to increase the transparency. 

Speaking of Verite, there are times when I prefer my VO direct from Hugo 2 rather than with wells audio milo, yeah they synergise that well.


----------



## nicholas1213

TheMiddleSky said:


> i'm exactly using like your set up right now (Hugo 2 and A90). Hugo 2 basically is a DAC only with headphone out (no amplification board), so any addition to amp indeed will decrease the transparency (by little) because there are more parts involved. So we need to calculate the advantages to cover up the loss. Also happening to other people who use Chord TT2/Dave and connect to high end amps.
> 
> In my case, using Diana Phi, direct from chord hugo 2 seems more shouty at high volume, more compress soundstage (less depth, height, width), lack of deep bass, and a little smeared sounding.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for sharing your experience. Guess the key is still synergy between different gears and personal preference. I do prefer my VC out from A90 but LCD-X direct out from hugo2. Nevertheless A90 is indeed punching well above its value. Btw you have some lovely gears!


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Aug 5, 2021)

nicholas1213 said:


> Hey thanks for sharing your experience. Guess the key is still synergy between different gears and personal preference. I do prefer my VC out from A90 but LCD-X direct out from hugo2. Nevertheless A90 is indeed punching well above its value. Btw you have some lovely gears!



Thanks! Currently I'm still on rabbit hole problem to decide which amps to keep, but dare I say, A90 fight back crazily good to any other amps (and A90 being the cheapest in price here).

A30pro also seems promising, as it's a single ended amp, thus, only using 1 board of amplification instead of 4 pcs in A90. Less part = more transparency (I hope). Will do the comparison tomorrow.


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Aug 5, 2021)

So i think it would be fair if I also post my finding about Topping A90 and Singxer SA-1 here (Copas from Signxer thread):

Apologize to everyone who already read my impression about Singxer and topping A90 before. Due to software issue (different settings) my previous opinion was simply invalid.

After spent almost 2 hours comparing them again side by side today (with Diana Phi and Focal Clear MG), here are my conclusion:
- Singxer offer more energy, and musical feel through all spectrum. Trble has more bite, vocal is a little more upfront, with punchier low frequency. If I draw a frequency graph, Singxer (very) slight more W-Shape where A90 is more linear. Both amp definitely still consider as neutral though, and measurement show both of them actually dead flat.
- Bass, yes Singxer offer fuller mid bass, and more rumble to lowest sub bass note as well

- I think I prefer Singxer now, as technical wise this amp offer a little (no, not much) better resolution in term of micro detail, black background and accuracy imaging of each notes, easier to notice with percussion instrument. Singxer also perform slight better soundstage width, depth and especially height.
- A90 offer more linear sound, more bland, this could be good/bad thing based on synergy and preference.

- Vocal is beautiful in Singxer, I have no idea how the designer able to deliver flat frequency response with crazy SNR number, but vocal seems melodius, smooth, with open airy feeling. A90 is more laidback, with less air in this regard.
- Still, A90 wins in term of volume pot quality, really good at low volume. At morning usually my listening volume around 45-50db.
- A90 is cheaper in price, with better layout. Gain control on Singxer that located at the bottom is annoying when someone have hard and easy to drive headphones.


----------



## MatW

Anyone considering an upgrade (solid state), and if so, what are you looking at?


----------



## casimirobukayo

David M H said:


> After owning the A90+D90 for a while, it's unfortunately time for me to say goodbye to the A90. Not because it's not good; it is. Just because I now definitely prefer single ended, class A amplification for my HD800 & T1 headphones.
> 
> The A90 is a very good product. My only criticism is that I found its RCA preamp output was a bit 'hissy'. I ended up using the D90'S digital volume control section, which was disappointing.


Why did you opt for a single ended amplification?


----------



## Rantenti

To achieve the same volume on the A90, would you use a higher gain and lower volume on the rotary knob, or a lower gain and higher volume on the knob for the best sound/ lowest noise?


----------



## Rantenti (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh, found the gain switches beneath the Singxer SA-1.


----------



## Sanlitun

So I have had my eye on this amp and I indeed have it my shopping cart. The only thing that has me on the fence are a couple of reviews stating the THX 789 may be smoother sounding. I do like that resolved smoothness the 789 can do at times. Any thoughts on this from the owners here?


----------



## Baten

Sanlitun said:


> So I have had my eye on this amp and I indeed have it my shopping cart. The only thing that has me on the fence are a couple of reviews stating the THX 789 may be smoother sounding. I do like that resolved smoothness the 789 can do at times. Any thoughts on this from the owners here?


To me the THX 789/887 sounded like nothing. Like, you just hear the music but is total background/laid-back/little impact or involvement kind of sound. Which is great for a work set-up or something I guess, but I eventually sold my THX amp. L30/A90 don't suffer from this (as much).


----------



## guatavofujinohara

How does it compare to the SMSL SH-9? I'm thinking of upgradind to A90 but dont know if would Be worth it or not.

Gonna pair it with the SMSL SU-9 Dac. And listen on the Sundara, Hd650 and some iems, such as Mangird tea and Moondrop variations.


----------



## muslhead

I have the su9 and just got the a90 and am very happy with the combo. Driving my HE1000v2s with ease.


----------



## muslhead

The next challenge (while tougher than the HE1kv2, it should pass with flying colors) will be to drive the DCA Stealth's which are on the way.


----------



## Sanlitun

guatavofujinohara said:


> How does it compare to the SMSL SH-9? I'm thinking of upgradind to A90 but dont know if would Be worth it or not.
> 
> Gonna pair it with the SMSL SU-9 Dac. And listen on the Sundara, Hd650 and some iems, such as Mangird tea and Moondrop variations.


Right now I am using the SU-9 and THX 789. I am strongly considering the A90 but I have heard from more than a few sources that the imaging on the 789 is better. And I do love the imaging and holographic quality of the 789. (https://www.head-fi.org/threads/topping-a90.927412/page-21#post-15720846) etc. I am also considering the Singxer SA-1 but I think that neither of these amps will get me farther ahead than the 789.  I will probably hold off on making a decision for a while, or wait until the A90 is on sale.


----------



## bemeurer

muslhead said:


> The next challenge (while tougher than the HE1kv2, it should pass with flying colors) will be to drive the DCA Stealth's which are on the way.


Did you get the Stealth? How are they with the A90?


----------



## reg66 (Sep 22, 2021)

Anyone got both the A90 and NJC Audio Reference Series Headphone Amplifier Mark II? http://njc-audio.co.uk/products.html

Can't afford either right now, but having read (in dream land again!) briefly, I see that the A90 has a very neutral signature (or rather none at all - in a good way, according the review I read). So I'm wondering which to save the pennies for... The handmade NJC or mass produced Topping, hmm. I do prefer the modern aesthetics of the A90, but that won't influence my eventual choice if anyone can offer an insight as to one over the other...?


----------



## squadgazzz

Hi there! Has anyone tried to use A90 with IFI iDSD micro BL?


----------



## bifcake

Baten said:


> To me the THX 789/887 sounded like nothing. Like, you just hear the music but is total background/laid-back/little impact or involvement kind of sound. Which is great for a work set-up or something I guess, but I eventually sold my THX amp. L30/A90 don't suffer from this (as much).


Could you compare the L30 and A90 (both with single ended outputs?)  Thanks


----------



## squadgazzz

squadgazzz said:


> Hi there! Has anyone tried to use A90 with IFI iDSD micro BL?


And one more question. Is there any difference to connect a DAC to A90 using XLR or RCA?


----------



## Baten

bifcake said:


> Could you compare the L30 and A90 (both with single ended outputs?)  Thanks


Currently only have L30 on hand, sorry. They sounded quite similar, with A90 maybe a touch better from all inputs due to superior design. But L30 is no slouch.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

squadgazzz said:


> And one more question. Is there any difference to connect a DAC to A90 using XLR or RCA?



The answer is depend on your dac. On single ended dac with xlr output, they should be the same. With full balance dac, xlr out would provide twice more voltage swing, and better crosstalk compare to rca out.


----------



## bifcake

Baten said:


> Currently only have L30 on hand, sorry. They sounded quite similar, with A90 maybe a touch better from all inputs due to superior design. But L30 is no slouch.


Given your experience with both, would you consider upgrading to A90 from the L30 if you're using single components or do you think it's not worth the price difference?


----------



## Blackrao

Has anyone else have a similar problem? My topping a90 is makes a scratchy static noise when I move it while listening to music. Definitely didn't use to do this.


----------



## Baten

bifcake said:


> Given your experience with both, would you consider upgrading to A90 from the L30 if you're using single components or do you think it's not worth the price difference?


It's a difficult question and depends on how hard your headphones are to drive. I really enjoyed A90 with multibit balanced source. L30 with good SE DAC comes close though.
But now there is is also A30 Pro and L50. Which I am sure are also good. L50 is balanced L30 with less max output than A90. A30 Pro is the ideal single ended amp if you need lots of power and L30 is not enough, it uses 10 cascading OPA1656 which sure is interesting. But haven't heard that one nor L50...

So. Many options. I'd personally buy somewhere with easy returns. Like in EU there is audiophonics.


----------



## bifcake

I already have the L30 and it drives my HD580 headphones without a problem.  I was just wondering if there was anything  the other, more expensive amps offered in terms of sound quality that would be worth the upgrade.


----------



## Baten

bifcake said:


> I already have the L30 and it drives my HD580 headphones without a problem.  I was just wondering if there was anything  the other, more expensive amps offered in terms of sound quality that would be worth the upgrade.


For the HD580 I wouldn't honestly bother with a pricier amp


----------



## bifcake

Thanks. I appreciate the feedback


----------



## iFi audio (Oct 6, 2021)

squadgazzz said:


> Hi there! Has anyone tried to use A90 with IFI iDSD micro BL?



I think that I saw some feedback on that combo in one of our own threads. micro iDSD BL is a single-ended DAC/amp device, so Topping A90 would be happier with a fully balanced DAC and with i.e. ZEN DAC it would make quite the team.


----------



## Vzyenyx

Does anyone else have similar experience with the "Topping" sound compared to other amps on the market? Is it as stale as people claim or


----------



## iFi audio

Vzyenyx said:


> Does anyone else have similar experience with the "Topping" sound compared to other amps on the market? Is it as stale as people claim or



From what I can tell, many people actually like it a lot and I think that the word 'stale' means many different things to many people. Some would see that kind of sound as boring and flat, but others would swear it's the most natural presentation there is


----------



## bifcake

Vzyenyx said:


> Does anyone else have similar experience with the "Topping" sound compared to other amps on the market? Is it as stale as people claim or


As far as I can tell, there is no "Topping sound".  My L30 doesn't have a sound.  It's very transparent and all it does is control my headphones.  To me, "stale" means something that's not dynamic and that's unable to drive and control the headphones well enough.  That's not the case with the L30.  There's plenty of headroom, the bass is tight, the drivers are completely under control and it seems to do everything that an amplifier should do, which is to amplify the signal.

Having said that, sometimes I miss the euphonious coloration  of tube amps, but sometimes I don't, depending on what I'm listening to.  I also realize that what appeals to me about the tube amps is the distortion.  The L30 has no distortion.  At least, none that I can hear.  It has no character, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## koursaros

Vzyenyx said:


> Does anyone else have similar experience with the "Topping" sound compared to other amps on the market? Is it as stale as people claim or


I guess it also really depends on what you combine it with.
For instance, I'm using a Topping A90 with my ZMF Auteurs which are tuned a bit to the warm side and I find it a great combination.
Maybe if I was using Sundaras the sound would be way too clinical?
With my Focal Celestees for instance I don't prefer it since they are a bit to the "boring" side.


----------



## Arniesb

Vzyenyx said:


> Does anyone else have similar experience with the "Topping" sound compared to other amps on the market? Is it as stale as people claim or


Majority of headphones have massive flaws when it comes to fr and thats why a lot of people hate Ultra transparent amps.
When you have headphones that have dominant highs or mids or both then the end result gonna be dissapointing with such amps while amps with a lot of distortions can smooth rough edges a little bit so that flaws wont be as noticable.
My experience with topping a90 and HD800S: Whitout eq it sounds like tweeters, but with eq it sounds incredible!


----------



## kingoftown1

Here's my random stream of thoughts on Topping products I('ve) own(ed).  Hardcore ASR objectivists should stop reading now, but maybe this will be helpful for subjectivists or people like me, who fall somewhere in the middle.

Owned the A90 and D90, still own the D50S and TP60 for a TV setup. I was really happy with the D90, especially adding a singxer su-6 to the mix and using I2S.  Very natural sounding with great bass. The A90 made me not want to listen to headphones.  Instrument separation was seriously lacking; frequency response was technically correct but it just sounded flat and congested. Somehow my laptop's headphone out had better separation.  It sounds brutal but that was my experience.  I tried with both Anandas and HD800s.  

I wouldn't buy the D50S again, or use it for music. Compared to the D90 the highs are grating, it's lacking extension/cleanliness at the bottom end, and you go from a decent soundstage to essentially none. Doing nonsensical things like feeding it with the SU-6 or plugging it into an Audioquest Niagara don't have the same impact they did with the D90.  Haven't tried it with the P50, and don't plan to.

Surprisingly, the TP60 bought ~8ish years ago has pretty nice mids.  It's doing stand-in for my Purifi atm, and while it can't really compete, it's still very listenable (used for speakers).


----------



## cirodts

I bought this cable https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B081TYVZ7C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
And I paired it with the A90 and I have to say that I didn't expect such an improvement in sound, an increase in soundstage and above all the sound has gained in body.


----------



## Baten

Urgh


----------



## hakunamakaka

I had the topping stack L30/E30, A90/D90 they both sounded clean, but too clinical with Focal headphones. Utopia was actually unlistenable for my tastes, too aggressive in presentation in high mid/treble, shouty and analytical sound. Focal Clear sounded better and I could fix annoying treble with EQ, though with the loss of details, otherwise I would get mild headaches after longer listening sessions.  HD650 was the best headphone match with topping, no need to EQ, no peaks and I could actually listen to music even on L30/E30 stack. I have to admit that I was flaming Focal thread a bit as why such an expensive headphones are so annoying to listen and decided to give it a last go to change the source. Went for Qutest & Luxman amp, plugged Utopia and was struck with the different presentation. It was more detailed with better instrument separation and staging capabilities. Timbre lost it's digititus, though not to the level as of "analog" sound which you could get from good tube amps. Nothing was done in a forcefull manner and small nuances now could be clearly heard. Topping somehow has that frontal/aggressive presentation with separated bass kicking on top which is not for me. 

If you are on the budget I'm sure you can find way cheaper similar sounding chinese amp/dac's which may not have the same level of already non existing distortions to human ears, but would deliver the same in terms of performance. Honestly if I disregard the power output I didn't find a big improvement with Topping over my macbook's headphone jack


----------



## JoeTho

I'm currently using the A90 with Focal Clear MG and it sounds superb to my ears. I also use it with my Arya.


----------



## David M H

casimirobukayo said:


> Why did you opt for a single ended amplification?


After extensive auditioning I just preferred the HD800+Trilogy 933 over anything else, other than Stax, possibly. I didn't find that just 'going balanced' per se offered any improvement over SE.


----------



## BenSherman

theBlackKey said:


> One of the thing I have noticed that the soundstage of A90 tend to have wide soundstage, however, there is lack of tallness in soundstage and that makes A90 compared to my Icon lacks of holographic effects.


I'm after an amp that accentuates the soundstage in width, hight and depth. I'm after a complete 'holographic effect' you mention.

I'm less concerned with detail retrieval and it's analytical capabilities (if I needed to compromise somewhere).

What amp would you recommend? For use with Hifiman Arya.

Cheers! 👍


----------



## Baten

BenSherman said:


> I'm after an amp that accentuates the soundstage in width, hight and depth. I'm after a complete 'holographic effect' you mention.
> 
> I'm less concerned with detail retrieval and it's analytical capabilities (if I needed to compromise somewhere).
> 
> ...


Check out Burson amps. for example
https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/qv2c19/evolution_of_my_wfh_setup/


----------



## Arniesb

BenSherman said:


> I'm after an amp that accentuates the soundstage in width, hight and depth. I'm after a complete 'holographic effect' you mention.
> 
> I'm less concerned with detail retrieval and it's analytical capabilities (if I needed to compromise somewhere).
> 
> ...


Most of the amps that have a lot of distortion.


----------



## BenSherman

Arniesb said:


> Most of the amps that have a lot of distortion.


Oh - that doesn't sound too good! Is increased soundstage associated with poor headroom?


----------



## Arniesb

BenSherman said:


> Oh - that doesn't sound too good! Is increased soundstage associated with poor headroom?


All i know that Distortion makes everything less punchy, less clear, but smoother and more distant. After trying some good tube amps and Some solid state amps i came to conclusion that higher distortion make music more pleasant while low distortion amps and dacs make games and movies more enjoyable.


----------



## BenSherman

Baten said:


> Check out Burson amps. for example
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/qv2c19/evolution_of_my_wfh_setup/


Wow thank you. I hadn't picked this amp up on my radar and it seems perfect. Reviews are glowing!!  A bit of a long shot - but I don't suppose you have experience of this amp and the Feliks Audio Euforia? This was the other amp I was considering - and would love to hear thoughts on how they compare.

Being an OTL tube amp, the Euforia is not an obvious competitor - but seems to have a similar sound signature from what I've read. The Burson Soloist seems like it would drive the Arya much better though (but I just love the idea of a tube amp giving a more organic sound).


----------



## Baten

BenSherman said:


> Wow thank you. I hadn't picked this amp up on my radar and it seems perfect. Reviews are glowing!!  A bit of a long shot - but I don't suppose you have experience of this amp and the Feliks Audio Euforia? This was the other amp I was considering - and would love to hear thoughts on how they compare.
> 
> Being an OTL tube amp, the Euforia is not an obvious competitor - but seems to have a similar sound signature from what I've read. The Burson Soloist seems like it would drive the Arya much better though (but I just love the idea of a tube amp giving a more organic sound).


An OTL tube amp is a good driver for dynamic headphones, but boy is it not the best pick for a power hungry planar like the Arya. Don't buy it for those headphones.


----------



## nigel801

Hi All,
I need advice my Topping A90 paired with D90 and while listening to Audeze LCD XC 2021 even when the volume is all the way to 0 even in Low gain I still hair music from Audeze albeit at very low volume, I asked for support that this shouldnt be the case but Shenzen Audio is saying it is normal behaviour of Topping A90.

Has anyone else experienced this, I mostly listen to Tidal via Mac mini, very disaapointed with Shenzen Audio and Topping customer service.


----------



## Baten

nigel801 said:


> I need advice my Topping A90 paired with D90 and while listening to Audeze LCD XC 2021 even when the volume is all the way to 0 even in Low gain I still hair music from Audeze albeit at very low volume, I asked for support that this shouldnt be the case but Shenzen Audio is saying it is normal behaviour of Topping A90.


I think this is fairly common in a lot of amps.


----------



## MatW (Nov 19, 2021)

nigel801 said:


> Hi All,
> I need advice my Topping A90 paired with D90 and while listening to Audeze LCD XC 2021 even when the volume is all the way to 0 even in Low gain I still hair music from Audeze albeit at very low volume, I asked for support that this shouldnt be the case but Shenzen Audio is saying it is normal behaviour of Topping A90.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, I mostly listen to Tidal via Mac mini, very disaapointed with Shenzen Audio and Topping customer service.





Baten said:


> I think this is fairly common in a lot of amps.


Agreed, fairly common imo. I don't see the problem personally, but to each his own. Two possible solutions: 1. stop caring about it, or 2. Buy another amp, and make sure it doesn't have this before buying, through reviews or by demoing it.


----------



## Rantenti

nigel801 said:


> Hi All,
> I need advice my Topping A90 paired with D90 and while listening to Audeze LCD XC 2021 even when the volume is all the way to 0 even in Low gain I still hair music from Audeze albeit at very low volume, I asked for support that this shouldnt be the case but Shenzen Audio is saying it is normal behaviour of Topping A90.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, I mostly listen to Tidal via Mac mini, very disaapointed with Shenzen Audio and Topping customer service.



Not an abnormal operation in my experience. It would be great if there could be absolute silence when the knob is turned all the way down, but I don't see how the current phenomenon affects sound quality.

A bigger problem would be that, with increasingly powerful head amps, sensitive in-ears are blistering loud even at the lowest volume.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

nigel801 said:


> Hi All,
> I need advice my Topping A90 paired with D90 and while listening to Audeze LCD XC 2021 even when the volume is all the way to 0 even in Low gain I still hair music from Audeze albeit at very low volume, I asked for support that this shouldnt be the case but Shenzen Audio is saying it is normal behaviour of Topping A90.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, I mostly listen to Tidal via Mac mini, very disaapointed with Shenzen Audio and Topping customer service.


This is the case with my D90/A90 combo. Why, exactly, is this a problem? Under what conditions do you wear headphones but want complete silence from music playing? I find the Topping combo to be a superb performer, comparable to many endgame rigs. I auditioned Chord DAVE, Feliks Euforia, and some other TOTL gear, and did not hear anything that I wasn't hearing on the Topping stack. Maybe the NAIM Uniti HE had some more body to the sound, but that was about it. Ask yourself this: are you looking for a problem so you can change gear, or are you genuinely bothered by it?


----------



## nigel801

Thanks for feedback and good to hear it's a normal topping behaviour I don't have such issues with chord equipment


----------



## lanister

Hi guys, I am intending to buy A90/D90 stack. But I am wondering if D90 has pre amp mode, and A90 has the pre amp function too. If I connect D90 to A90 via Xlr, then connect A90 to my power amply via XLR using pre amp function. Then there are 2 pre amp, then what will happen, can I use double pre amp?


----------



## frogmeat69

lanister said:


> Hi guys, I am intending to buy A90/D90 stack. But I am wondering if D90 has pre amp mode, and A90 has the pre amp function too. If I connect D90 to A90 via Xlr, then connect A90 to my power amply via XLR using pre amp function. Then there are 2 pre amp, then what will happen, can I use double pre amp?


Put the D90 in DAC mode.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

lanister said:


> Hi guys, I am intending to buy A90/D90 stack. But I am wondering if D90 has pre amp mode, and A90 has the pre amp function too. If I connect D90 to A90 via Xlr, then connect A90 to my power amply via XLR using pre amp function. Then there are 2 pre amp, then what will happen, can I use double pre amp?


Basically you will have D90 and A90 both work with volume control. Nothing bad would happen.


----------



## JoeTho

Any of you A90 users have any success pairing it with the Denafrips Ares II DAC?


----------



## NickT23

JoeTho said:


> Any of you A90 users have any success pairing it with the Denafrips Ares II DAC?


Nobody...


----------



## Baten

JoeTho said:


> Any of you A90 users have any success pairing it with the Denafrips Ares II DAC?





NickT23 said:


> Nobody...


I've heard of plenty of people using these together actually.


----------



## NickT23

Baten said:


> I've heard of plenty of people using these together actually.


Am sorry then. I must have break the rule since I simply say...


----------



## xtiva

Hi all, can this be used as by-pass output for RCA and XLR to another headphone?  Thinking to daisy chain this between another headphone amp and didn't want to use it as preamp... thanks  otherwise i have to keep changing the cables.


----------



## Baten

xtiva said:


> Hi all, can this be used as by-pass output for RCA and XLR to another headphone?  Thinking to daisy chain this between another headphone amp and didn't want to use it as preamp... thanks  otherwise i have to keep changing the cables.


No. A30 Pro and L50 have bypass outputs(only, no pre-amp) but the A90 only has pre-amp.


----------



## akelew

I saw this has a listed frequency response starting at 20hz..?

Does this mean it can't play below 20hz?

Was thinking of running it with some Audeze planars that can go flat to half of that and I listen to EDM which does go that low..


----------



## Sebbai

I don't know for sure, but my findings when I had the A90 was that I was shocked how good bass was on the Burson soloist 3xp compared. Sold some gear and upgraded. The A90 is a really nice budget amp tough, but if you have the cash go for Burson Soloist 3xp. I listen to a lot of electronic music that goes deep too.


----------



## akelew

How much power does the a90 put out at 110ohm?

Also, does changing gain from medium to high change how much power is available at the same Db level? Or is it purely just shifting the volume dial around


----------



## chriscarstens

This is a great 1st or 2nd step starter amp.


----------



## Virinder

MakubexGB said:


> Funny coincidence, my A90 went kaput yesterday. It developed this loud crackling and popping on all outputs at any gain and volume, whether it's connected to a source or not.
> 
> I purchased mine on October 2020 from Amazon (shipped by Amazon but the seller is Aoshida HiFi-US). I contacted the seller to see about warranty service since Topping advises to contact the seller first. I got a timely reply but they ask for some weird stuff like to take a video and send it to them. Video of what? It's an audio defect. My detailed description should be enough. We'll see how it goes.


I just had the same thing happen to me now. The amp was playing on low volume using my Audeze LCD-XC headphones. The headphones were laying on the carpet, and I accidentally bumped the headphones with my foot. All of a sudden I started hearing loud popping sounds come out of the headphones. I scrambled to turn down the volume on the amp, but it didn't do anything, so I shut the amp off.

I've tried a few different experiments like switching out the DAC feeding the A90 (still popping sound) and trying the headphones on a different amp chain (popping sound disappears). I contacted Topping customer service this morning...

I was crapping my pants because I thought I ruined the headphones, but so far they seem to be okay...


----------



## TwtBeard

Sebbai said:


> I don't know for sure, but my findings when I had the A90 was that I was shocked how good bass was on the Burson soloist 3xp compared. Sold some gear and upgraded. The A90 is a really nice budget amp tough, but if you have the cash go for Burson Soloist 3xp. I listen to a lot of electronic music that goes deep too


I have the A90 and I love it, it was the first amp I have listened to that made a huge noticeable difference when listening to my HD650, I didn't know amp/DACs could do what it did. Unfortunately due to money constraints I have either had quality headphones and lower quality amp/DACs, or now a decent amp and lower quality headphones,.I hope to match the quality of both some day 😁 How does a Burson improve upon an A90 say, what does it do to the experience?


----------



## Vijay74

JoeTho said:


> Any of you A90 users have any success pairing it with the Denafrips Ares II DAC?


Yes I used it. Any particular issue you faced?


----------



## JoeTho

Vijay74 said:


> Yes I used it. Any particular issue you faced?


No Sir. I read a thread where some were discussing impedance mismatches between the two. I had no such issue. It seemed to work just fine for me.


----------



## tkddans

Hey all. I got an issue if anyone can help or chime in with similar stories…

I got the D90 and A90 as loaners from Apos, for my YouTube channel. I’m sitting here ready to give my impressions soon in a video, and I’m finding that there is a significant amount of distortion on my HE6SE. Sounds like whenever I increase the volume to a certain point, the drivers can’t produce clean playback anymore. I thought maybe my headphones had died. So scared!

I tried keeping the D90 DAC in the chain but outputting through my Xduoo TA-30 hybrid tube amp instead, and that one actually had no issue whatsoever. So it turns out that the culprit in my setup is the A90.

Here’s the exact chain with the issue (so far; haven’t tried other interconnects and inputs)…

MacBook Pro > Usb C to USB A adapter > D90 > XLR cables from the Straight Wire company > A90 (high gain) > 1/4” single ended output > Hart cables (balanced, but balanced cables can go into single ended outputs just fine on my TA-30 amp) > HE6SE V2 planar magnetic headphones.

Again, the only change I made to the chain, to get  lean sound again, was to go from my D90 to the TA-30 (via RCA). Otherwise all connections and so on are the same.

Anyone get issues with clean playback of their A90 at high volume?


----------



## Baten

Any reason you're not using the 4.4mm or XLR output? It appears you're somehow clipping the A90 SE output. Are you using full 5V output from D90? Try using 4V, or use A90 balanced out which has (much) higher headroom before clipping.


----------



## tkddans

Baten said:


> Any reason you're not using the 4.4mm or XLR output? It appears you're somehow clipping the A90 SE output. Are you using full 5V output from D90? Try using 4V, or use A90 balanced out which has (much) higher headroom before clipping.


Yea I’ll see if I have a XLR.


----------



## DAPpower

tkddans said:


> Yea I’ll see if I have a XLR.



I wonder if it's the same issue that I had on my Schitt Jot 2, where the op amp component broke or something becuase of constant high volume drive when I left my cans for burn in with the volume knob too high.....


----------



## DAPpower

Anyone have any idea when the A90SE will be announced or if there is a new headphone amp from Topping? I may go the Topping route for a budget desktop stack in the future.


----------



## ClicketEKlack

DAPpower said:


> Anyone have any idea when the A90SE will be announced or if there is a new headphone amp from Topping? I may go the Topping route for a budget desktop stack in the future.



What would a future A90 do that the current one doesn’t? They may introduce one that tests sliiiiiiiightly better, but the current feature set is fairly comprehensive. I have no complaints about my Topping D90/A90 stack. At some point, I might want to explore the Singxer Class A sound of it all, but I don’t see the point of upgrading within the 90 series. If anything, Topping’s lower end are punching higher. The A50s is a compelling product if you don’t need XLR.


----------



## Baten

DAPpower said:


> Anyone have any idea when the A90SE will be announced or if there is a new headphone amp from Topping? I may go the Topping route for a budget desktop stack in the future.


I think something like Singer SA-1 from topping is planned (Class A / discrete) if you want the amp to double as a space heater  

but on the A90 kind of amp side there is nothing much to be improved on ..?


----------



## escalibur (Jan 17, 2022)

Bought my A90 second hand for unbelievable price.  Sadly my D10s DAC seem to produce such USB noise that it is basically unsuable as it is with my A90. Eg. I cant hear any noise by using my Burson Conductor 3X Performance as a DAC.


----------



## skhan007

I was researching SS amps and was really intrigued by the Benchmark HPA4, but some members and some reviews on-line stated the A90 is close contender for a fraction of the price. I hit the brakes pretty fast and decided to do some research. 

One youtube reviewer commented that the only possible area where the HPA4 might have the A90 beat is soundstage, but it was unclear if that's a slight difference or a significant superiority. Clearly the price differential may overshadow this. 

I have a Bottlehead Crack Speedball currently and I'm not liking the blurriness/lack of definition I'm hearing. Bass extension is great, but lack of precise separation and blending of higher frequency is not really to my liking. When I use the headphone out on my RME ADI-2 DAC, I can hear better separation and precision, especially with cymbals, strings, and other higher-end frequency sound. I guess maybe I'm not a tube amp guy after all (or maybe not this particular tube amp). 

I'd be using my RME ADI-2 DAC and ZMF Verite Open and Auteur headphones. If I'm after really good bass extension (more than my ADI-2 headphone out) and clarity/separation, is the A90 what I'm after?


----------



## helljudgement

skhan007 said:


> I'd be using my RME ADI-2 DAC and ZMF Verite Open and Auteur headphones. If I'm after really good bass extension (more than my ADI-2 headphone out) and clarity/separation, is the A90 what I'm after?


I once owned the RME to drive the verite and have tried hpa4, a90 as well as the thx789 amps. They all have similar sort of sound signature. From memory the hpa4 sounds the most refine with slightly clearer imaging and a tad wider soundstage. Keep in mind the hpa4 I tried is in meet conditions so probably not indicative of most normal listening so take it with a grain of salt. The a90 and thx789 sounded more refine up top than the RME hp out and seem to slam a bit harder on the lower end but overall very similar to the RME signature. The both thx amps does have a livelier treble than the a90 and the 789 especially can sound noticeably harsher on some recordings. 

Its a bit harder for me to compare the hpa4 sound to the a90 and thx789 as I've last heard it before the pandemic but I will say the construction and build is a step or two above most amps I've tried. If you're in the market for an amp to drive the verite I'd advise to try the hpa4 and compare with the rme before deciding if that is worth the upgrade. You can't go wrong with hpa4 as it is a very versatile unit with fantastic construction and able to drive both planars and dynamic drivers effectively but whether or not it is worth the premium over the a90 is up to your own discretion.

Note if you are looking for amps in the 2-3k range for the verite do consider testing some tube amps if possible. But we could further discuss those via pm if you are interested so as not to stray from topic.


----------



## skhan007

helljudgement said:


> I once owned the RME to drive the verite and have tried hpa4, a90 as well as the thx789 amps. They all have similar sort of sound signature. From memory the hpa4 sounds the most refine with slightly clearer imaging and a tad wider soundstage. Keep in mind the hpa4 I tried is in meet conditions so probably not indicative of most normal listening so take it with a grain of salt. The a90 and thx789 sounded more refine up top than the RME hp out and seem to slam a bit harder on the lower end but overall very similar to the RME signature. The both thx amps does have a livelier treble than the a90 and the 789 especially can sound noticeably harsher on some recordings.
> 
> Its a bit harder for me to compare the hpa4 sound to the a90 and thx789 as I've last heard it before the pandemic but I will say the construction and build is a step or two above most amps I've tried. If you're in the market for an amp to drive the verite I'd advise to try the hpa4 and compare with the rme before deciding if that is worth the upgrade. You can't go wrong with hpa4 as it is a very versatile unit with fantastic construction and able to drive both planars and dynamic drivers effectively but whether or not it is worth the premium over the a90 is up to your own discretion.
> 
> Note if you are looking for amps in the 2-3k range for the verite do consider testing some tube amps if possible. But we could further discuss those via pm if you are interested so as not to stray from topic.


Most appreciated! Definitely something to think about- Yes, I'll follow up via PM when time permits. Thank you.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

skhan007 said:


> I have a Bottlehead Crack Speedball currently and I'm not liking the blurriness/lack of definition I'm hearing. Bass extension is great, but lack of precise separation and blending of higher frequency is not really to my liking. When I use the headphone out on my RME ADI-2 DAC, I can hear better separation and precision, especially with cymbals, strings, and other higher-end frequency sound. I guess maybe I'm not a tube amp guy after all (or maybe not this particular tube amp).
> 
> I'd be using my RME ADI-2 DAC and ZMF Verite Open and Auteur headphones. If I'm after really good bass extension (more than my ADI-2 headphone out) and clarity/separation, is the A90 what I'm after?


Based on your description I think Singxer SA-1 would be better choice, or perhaps Jotunheim 2. If budget allowed, I suggest Chord Anni.


----------



## IceSeven

Does this amp really have enough power to drive high impedance headphones?


----------



## skhan007 (Jan 25, 2022)

IceSeven said:


> Does this amp really have enough power to drive high impedance headphones?


Output power? According to the specs, it has 1000 mW (1W) at 300 Ohms and 500 mW at 600 Ohms. Balanced in/out. So that would be a resounding YES.

https://apos.audio/collections/brand-spotlight-topping/products/topping-a90-headphone-amp


----------



## PhazeCrive

Anyone know if the A90 can send a signal to two headphones at the same time? I tried and it only did one at a time. Would I need some kind of Y splitter?


----------



## alexeyi

PhazeCrive said:


> Anyone know if the A90 can send a signal to two headphones at the same time? I tried and it only did one at a time. Would I need some kind of Y splitter?



It can send audio signal to all the outputs of headphones at the same time. For example you can have one heaphone connected to SE output and one to balanced and they will both play the same sound.


----------



## Vijay74

You can send a signal to three headphones at the same time from A90. XLR out, 4.4mm and 6.5 mm all become active at the same time. Each headphone will have different volume level though for obvious reasons (more volume on BAL outs. Also it depends on HP impedances).


----------



## PhazeCrive (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you both.

I guess it worked all along. I just didn't hear the Abyss 1266 since my Sony XM3 was masking it with how much louder it was, even out of the unbalanced.


----------



## FinHifi

Does anyone else have issue with this amp when connecting balanced and se at the same time? mine usually cuts sound from the other side of both headphones and then i have to to random thing to get sound back on.(on off,  pull cables from behind etc.) This might be a dac issue also, trying to figure this one out


----------



## alexeyi

FinHifi said:


> Does anyone else have issue with this amp when connecting balanced and se at the same time? mine usually cuts sound from the other side of both headphones and then i have to to random thing to get sound back on.(on off,  pull cables from behind etc.) This might be a dac issue also, trying to figure this one out



I can't try this scenario, since now I only have one DAC, but I can't see why it would be a problem since you have the input selector for RCA or XLR active.
Your issue appears when you switch from one input to the other?


----------



## PhazeCrive

FinHifi said:


> Does anyone else have issue with this amp when connecting balanced and se at the same time? mine usually cuts sound from the other side of both headphones and then i have to to random thing to get sound back on.(on off,  pull cables from behind etc.) This might be a dac issue also, trying to figure this one out


I turn it off then connect both xlr and se then turn it on. After that it's free to be changed on the fly when it's on, IME.


----------



## RayMets1

Does anyone here have there A90 connected to the Matrix Mini I Pro 3 as the Dac? 
If so can you explain the sound as opposed to the Matrix Mini alone? (Matrix Mini is a Dac/Amp)


----------



## Mausk

I had some realy bad luck with the A90....... The first one started shorting out fuses after 2 weeks, the second one just died (red blinking light) after 6 months. Last week received my 3th one, hopefully this one will last.


----------



## NickT23

Mausk said:


> I had some realy bad luck with the A90....... The first one started shorting out fuses after 2 weeks, the second one just died (red blinking light) after 6 months. Last week received my 3th one, hopefully this one will last.


Now this is not related with the thread, but I had RME ADI 2 the second one just died (red blinking light) even first day of usage. I think its pretty normal to have quality control among amp and dac. How unfortunate.


----------



## RayMets1

I actually purchased the A90 to pair with my RME ADI 2, hopefully receive it buy Wednesday. Anyone else have this pairing?


----------



## Vijay74

RayMets1 said:


> I actually purchased the A90 to pair with my RME ADI 2, hopefully receive it buy Wednesday. Anyone else have this pairing?


Both are very good gears. I own them both. Unless you plan to use Balance outs using A90, RME SE in itself is quite good.


----------



## John Blackshear

I feel foolish asking this, but how do I connect this amp single ended to my DAP? Do I use just one RCA input on the back?


----------



## Vijay74

John Blackshear said:


> I feel foolish asking this, but how do I connect this amp single ended to my DAP? Do I use just one RCA input on the back?


I assume you want to feed DAP to A90 AMP to be able to listen using some hard to drive headphones? If so, depending on kind of single ended output available on your DAP, you will require Y splitter or "Breakout" cables. 
Assuming 3.5 mm output available on DAP, you need "3.5 mm TRS to Dual XLR Male Stereo Breakout Cable" or "3.5 mm TRS to Dual RCA Male stereo breakout Cable". You should be able to google/amazon it.
If your requirement is something else, feel free to post back. There could be too much of technical jargons/gadgets involved in a simple sound setup


----------



## John Blackshear

Vijay74 said:


> I assume you want to feed DAP to A90 AMP to be able to listen using some hard to drive headphones? If so, depending on kind of single ended output available on your DAP, you will require Y splitter or "Breakout" cables.
> Assuming 3.5 mm output available on DAP, you need "3.5 mm TRS to Dual XLR Male Stereo Breakout Cable" or "3.5 mm TRS to Dual RCA Male stereo breakout Cable". You should be able to google/amazon it.
> If your requirement is something else, feel free to post back. There could be too much of technical jargons/gadgets involved in a simple sound setup


Thank you. Would a 4.4mm balanced to XLR work?


----------



## Vijay74

John Blackshear said:


> Thank you. Would a 4.4mm balanced to XLR work?


Yes. If the DAP has 4.4 mm balance out, 4.4 mm to XLR would be a better choice.


----------



## SlothRock

Has anyone compared the Topping A90 Pre-amp section to the Benchmark HPA4? I understand that the A90 is pretty much a $500 version of the HPA4 but not sure how the pre-amp section compares since I use my SS amp right now for my powered monitors as well. I'm also slightly concerned about how reliable the A90 is from a couple comments in this thread. How we lookin there?


----------



## ClicketEKlack

SlothRock said:


> Has anyone compared the Topping A90 Pre-amp section to the Benchmark HPA4? I understand that the A90 is pretty much a $500 version of the HPA4 but not sure how the pre-amp section compares since I use my SS amp right now for my powered monitors as well. I'm also slightly concerned about how reliable the A90 is from a couple comments in this thread. How we lookin there?



Can't speak to the HPA4 pre, but the Topping A90 pre has been great with my Xduoo MT-604. I've never had any reliability issues with either the A90 or D90.


----------



## Arniesb

skhan007 said:


> I was researching SS amps and was really intrigued by the Benchmark HPA4, but some members and some reviews on-line stated the A90 is close contender for a fraction of the price. I hit the brakes pretty fast and decided to do some research.
> 
> One youtube reviewer commented that the only possible area where the HPA4 might have the A90 beat is soundstage, but it was unclear if that's a slight difference or a significant superiority. Clearly the price differential may overshadow this.
> 
> ...


Main difference would be: Increased Soundstage on Benchmark... I think its mostly, because of Wolume control.
Singxer is great choice since it also have great soundstage.
I wooudnt buy Benchmark for headphones use only.


----------



## FinHifi (Apr 28, 2022)

There might be answer somewhere but: How does A90 differ from Singxer SA-1? Because when I googled Class-A amp which is brought up with SA-1 , Google also says most solid state amps are Class-1.  Is there a different technology? I have A90 and im thinking of getting SA-1 Also.


----------



## Vijay74

Don't know the details but A90 is *N*ested *F*eedback *C*omposite *A*mplifier, whatever that means!


----------



## Shun

FinHifi said:


> There might be answer somewhere but: How does A90 differ from Singxer SA-1? Because when I googled Class-A amp which is brought up with SA-1 , Google also says most solid state amps are Class-1.  Is there a different technology? I have A90 and im thinking of getting SA-1 Also.


A lot of the difference lies with the sound differences. SA-1 has more depth (if that’s the best way to describe it) and provides more vibrant tonalities while A90 is much more neutral. Problem is that too much neutrality does hurt the overall experience at times. So take it as you will.


----------



## BowWazoo

Yesterday I put into operation for the first time the combination of smartphone / Neutron player / USB and Topping E30 / A90 combination.
After about two hours, I had multiple interruptions in the sound (estimated the fraction of a second).
Neither the Neutron player, nor the DAC gave any indication of an interruption in the data stream.
Therefore I have the amplifier in the suspicion. But as I said, it is only a suspicion.

The error was not reproducible, but still worry me.
 I have been listening with the Neutron player for many years, and have had many topping devices here, but I have not experienced anything like this....

Has anyone here experienced similar?


----------



## naif1985

Hi . I have a problem with my A90 amp . There is a blinking red light and no sound is coming out from the headphone . I used it for only 4 months . Did any one had the same problem and know how to fix it .


----------



## Vijay74

naif1985 said:


> Hi . I have a problem with my A90 amp . There is a blinking red light and no sound is coming out from the headphone . I used it for only 4 months . Did any one had the same problem and know how to fix it .


Google it. Seems like terminal case! Ask for replacement if you can?


----------



## AudioMoksha

naif1985 said:


> Hi . I have a problem with my A90 amp . There is a blinking red light and no sound is coming out from the headphone . I used it for only 4 months . Did any one had the same problem and know how to fix it .


That is a faulty unit, has been reported a few times in other places. A replacement is needed and you should be under warranty considering that you mentioend 'used for only 4 months'.


----------



## GPJ7

Personally, I am done with Topping Amplifiers. I really like their DAC's (still use 3 and never a failure out of about seven I owned) but I have had problems with their amps. First was a DX3 Pro that went pop in one ear. Then my first A90 went pop in one ear. Then an A50s that went pop in one ear. The replacement A90 is working fine but for how long who knows. I haven't had a problem with blown channels on any other SS headphone amp I've owned and I've had many. 

Thankfully Apos support was stellar and replaced the A90 and A50s (sold it off). I didn't bother with DX3 Pro as I didn't have time to deal with it when it went pop.

Call me unlucky i suppose ......


----------



## alexeyi

GPJ7 said:


> Personally, I am done with Topping Amplifiers. I really like their DAC's (still use 3 and never a failure out of about seven I owned) but I have had problems with their amps. First was a DX3 Pro that went pop in one ear. Then my first A90 went pop in one ear. Then an A50s that went pop in one ear. The replacement A90 is working fine but for how long who knows. I haven't had a problem with blown channels on any other SS headphone amp I've owned and I've had many.
> 
> Thankfully Apos support was stellar and replaced the A90 and A50s (sold it off). I didn't bother with DX3 Pro as I didn't have time to deal with it when it went pop.
> 
> Call me unlucky i suppose ......



I still have an A90 used for about two years now, almost every day and no issues yet. I also agree with you that they have some issues with their products, but on the other hand I also had issues with units manufactured in European countries by renown brands..


----------



## GPJ7

I just received a Denon AH-D7000 today in excellent condition. I plugged it into the TRS of A90 when I unboxed it. The sound ... really good. Then I proceeded to chop the TRS plug off and welded on a 4 pin XLR plug. Plugged it back into A90 and my jaw dropped. Holycowza, what a pairing .... absolutely stellar! Playing DSF on an Onkyo DP-X1, OTG USB into Topping D30 Pro, XLR into A90 ....... Very good stuffs .....


----------



## Brando (May 12, 2022)

Kashen2020 said:


> guys I have a question
> 
> I paired hifiman arya with A90/D90 and I find it to be harsh in many recordong and sibilant so a lot of people told me it is the amp and other people told me no it is the headphone so I bought sennhieser 6xx and a lot of people said it consider warm and highs turned off in it  but I face the same problem with 6xx it is sibilant not forgiving in many vocal recordings iam really confused now I think it is really the amp dac thing.


**delete.  sorry about that.  accidental necro**


----------



## skhan007 (May 15, 2022)

I've heard two really interesting things about the A90 and was hoping for some validation:

I understand it pairs well with the RME ADI2 DAC and has a bit more push in the low-end and nice clarity in the high frequencies, compared to the RME ADI2 DAC's headphone amp section. True?


----------



## hmscott (May 19, 2022)

skhan007 said:


> I've heard two really interesting things about the A90 and was hoping for some validation:
> 
> I understand it pairs well with the RME ADI2 DAC and has a bit more push in the low-end and nice clarity in the high frequencies, compared to the RME ADI2 DAC's headphone amp section. True?


Yes, several RME owners have posted about trying an A90 with their RME DAC, and they have all made good reports on how the A90 helped drive their headphones and IEM's.

What headphones / IEM's are you trying to drive with the RME headphone section?

Topping posts a lot of specs about the A90 headphone output power and low noise readings, and my ears were very happy listening to my A90 for well over a year.
https://www.tpdz.net/productinfo/472128.html

Now I use my Topping D90 MQA DAC with two "tube" headphone amps, the Hybrid Tube/SS Xduoo TA-20 and the OTL tube headphone amp Xduoo TA-26.
The Topping A90 is a great SS amp, but I really do enjoy the sound I hear with my Xduoo TA-20 and TA-26 tube amplifiers


----------



## skhan007

hmscott said:


> Yes, several RME owners have posted about trying an A90 with their RME DAC, and they have all made good reports on how the A90 helped drive their headphones and IEM's.
> 
> What headphones / IEM's are you trying to drive with the RME headphone section?
> 
> ...


Thanks- The specs look great and I remember seeing there's plenty of power on tap. I'm running 300 Ohm ZMF cans. I wish I could hear the A90 in-person to A/B between my RME ADI2 DAC and the A90. Curious if the difference is subtle or prominent.


----------



## Rantenti (Jun 10, 2022)

Are the op amps in the A90 swappable for some op amp rolling? Just curious coz I never saw anyone op-amp-rolling the A90.


----------



## BowWazoo

No.
It's using NFCA modules


----------



## Rantenti

BowWazoo said:


> No.
> It's using NFCA modules


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Anyone change their Volume knob and if so do you know what size it is?


----------



## Julesonbass

Hi all, I recently got the ''red blinking light of death'on my a90 and I was wondering if someone managed to repair it.
I was also wondering if someone knows how to open the case, is super snug and hard to disassemble the chassis?
Cheers!


----------



## AgentXXL

Julesonbass said:


> Hi all, I recently got the ''red blinking light of death'on my a90 and I was wondering if someone managed to repair it.
> I was also wondering if someone knows how to open the case, is super snug and hard to disassemble the chassis?
> Cheers!



Is this a known issue with the A90? I did a quick Google search and there are a couple of mentions, but it's not always flashing red, some report a flashing green LED. One user did mention that they powered off on the front and at the rear input for the AC power cord. They left it for a bit and then re-tried and since then it's been working.

As for repair, it looks relatively easy to disassemble but I've not had the need. My DX7 Pro recently failed (won't turn on) and I had to return it to China for repair. Topping themselves only offered a 1 year warranty whereas my purchase was from Shenzhen Audio who cover the unit for 2 years under warranty. Turn-around time is very long, so for now I'm using my Fiio Q5s-TC as my DAC that feeds the A90.

If you haven't tried the rear power switch (or just disconnecting the power cord), give that a go.


----------



## Julesonbass

AgentXXL said:


> Is this a known issue with the A90? I did a quick Google search and there are a couple of mentions, but it's not always flashing red, some report a flashing green LED. One user did mention that they powered off on the front and at the rear input for the AC power cord. They left it for a bit and then re-tried and since then it's been working.
> 
> As for repair, it looks relatively easy to disassemble but I've not had the need. My DX7 Pro recently failed (won't turn on) and I had to return it to China for repair. Topping themselves only offered a 1 year warranty whereas my purchase was from Shenzhen Audio who cover the unit for 2 years under warranty. Turn-around time is very long, so for now I'm using my Fiio Q5s-TC as my DAC that feeds the A90.
> 
> If you haven't tried the rear power switch (or just disconnecting the power cord), give that a go.


Sadly I already tried that and even checked the fuse. 
maybe @BowWazoo has an instruction on how to open this device since I saw he had a picture of the NFCA modules?


----------



## BowWazoo

Very simple:
Pull out the volume knob.
Loosen the screws at the back, and then the entire circuit board can be pulled out.


----------



## Julesonbass

BowWazoo said:


> Very simple:
> Pull out the volume knob.
> Loosen the screws at the back, and then the entire circuit board can be pulled out.


Awesome, I didn't think about removing the volume knob, dumb me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rin1990

Time to give this another chance now that I got my first desktop DAC Amp. 

i had my doubts initially but maybe I'll be happier this time with the Aune X1S GT as DAC section.

I really want to like this amp, so I will give a thorough listen tonight to clear my doubts.


----------



## Baten

Rin1990 said:


> I really want to like this amp, so I will give a thorough listen tonight to clear my doubts.


Let us know how it goes


----------



## Rin1990

Baten said:


> Let us know how it goes


I'm an IEM guy mostly. But don't worry, I'll share what I discovered regardless. Hope you're not disappointed that I have no headphones at my possession to test with.





Source: Aune X1S GT DAC Section (slight warmth and very musical and clear sounding)
Amp: A90 (obviously)
IEM: Elysian Acoustic Annihilator


----------



## Julesonbass

for those who are interested some pictures of the inside of the Topping A90 (not the A90D). 
I removed the volume knob by putting some tape on it and pulling it with pliers.

I cleaned of the thermal paste since it was sitting on the terminals of the NFCA modules


----------



## TheDeafMonk

Nobody changed the knob yet? If so what's the size please


----------



## NickT23

Hi why not get Toping to deal with this issue ?


----------



## Julesonbass

sadly the warranty has passed and the device was gifted to me.

as for the size of the stock volume knob:


----------



## NickT23

Julesonbass said:


> sadly the warranty has passed and the device was gifted to me.
> 
> as for the size of the stock volume knob:


Still can be serviced.


----------



## borkenarrou (Oct 13, 2022)

Deleted, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## killthrash

Hi there!

Quick question for the community. I have the Sennheiser HD8XX sticker modded, and I'm trying to get the best connection to my A90 amp, source is an RME ADI-2 DAC FS via XLR balanced. When I hook up my 8XX to my A90 via XLR cable, there's a significant and VERY audible increase in energy, bass slam, dynamics, and soundstage over the stock OEM 4.4mm balanced cable.

Could this be due to the type of connection? Does a straight balanced XLR setup always sound better than going through the 4.4mm pentaconn? Or would this be due to the actual cable quality? My XLR cable is a Bucktown cable, pretty standard but nice. I don't have another set of cables to A/B test this.


----------



## Vijay74

killthrash said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Quick question for the community. I have the Sennheiser HD8XX sticker modded, and I'm trying to get the best connection to my A90 amp, source is an RME ADI-2 DAC FS via XLR balanced. When I hook up my 8XX to my A90 via XLR cable, there's a significant and VERY audible increase in energy, bass slam, dynamics, and soundstage over the stock OEM 4.4mm balanced cable.
> 
> Could this be due to the type of connection? Does a straight balanced XLR setup always sound better than going through the 4.4mm pentaconn? Or would this be due to the actual cable quality? My XLR cable is a Bucktown cable, pretty standard but nice. I don't have another set of cables to A/B test this.


There should not be much difference between XLR out and and 4.4 out from A90. And though as per my experience, different cables may sound different but don't think by  this much! Two things to check:
1. Make sure at one time only one connection is active. It should not happen that while testing with 4.4 out, your XLR is also plugged in at the same time.
2. Buy XLR female to 4.4 male adapter, if you can. This may be helpful later on to connect with devices having 4.4 out only. Using this, you can check both XLR out and 4.4 out using same cable. If you don't hear much of difference using same cable but using different output ports, then its not the ports making the difference. But if you do, please do share as that would be surprising revelation!


----------



## killthrash

Vijay74 said:


> There should not be much difference between XLR out and and 4.4 out from A90. And though as per my experience, different cables may sound different but don't think by  this much! Two things to check:
> 1. Make sure at one time only one connection is active. It should not happen that while testing with 4.4 out, your XLR is also plugged in at the same time.
> 2. Buy XLR female to 4.4 male adapter, if you can. This may be helpful later on to connect with devices having 4.4 out only. Using this, you can check both XLR out and 4.4 out using same cable. If you don't hear much of difference using same cable but using different output ports, then its not the ports making the difference. But if you do, please do share as that would be surprising revelation!


Thanks so much for the response. I figured out that it was in fact the cable that was improving the sound. I created a 1/4" adapter for my XLR cable and plugged it directly into my RME ADI-2 and got the same bass slam and more open soundstage. Down the cable rabbit hole I go....


----------



## Vijay74

killthrash said:


> Thanks so much for the response. I figured out that it was in fact the cable that was improving the sound. I created a 1/4" adapter for my XLR cable and plugged it directly into my RME ADI-2 and got the same bass slam and more open soundstage. Down the cable rabbit hole I go....


I would like to test such amazing cable if I come across one. However I tested both XLR out and 4.4 out ports of A90 using same headphone with XLR connector and then using additional XLR  to 4.4 adapter, and found both to deliver same SQ and volume.


----------

